# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion VI

## Abi

As the other thread was getting huge, this is the new thread for Current Episode Discussions

The older thread can be found here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=40196

----------


## CrazyLea

Not a great episode tonight. Some few good bits. Definately not the Max/Staey thing though  :Sick:  
I thought it was funny when Rebecca put Sonia in jail, even if Rebecca is really bad ha.

----------


## Kim

Now I remember what else I was going to say in the old thread. I wonder how much EastEnders actually pay to record the themes on games consoles. Ben was on a PSP, but it had exactly the same tune as Jason's game boy did in 2002. And I mean Jason as in Crystal's son that was living with Frank in Spain, not Jason James that was Lynne's ex-fiance.

----------


## littlemo

I thought it was good tonight. I liked the scenes with Stacey and Bradley. Just watching Stacey on her own is great! She's very amusing. Also Bradley talking about Lydia, and how he's always dominated by women lol. 

Glad Phil helped Sonia out. But Sonia does keep giving off the impression that she's guilty, when she's not. I don't understand her deep concern, that she'll be put away.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

What was this strange feeling Tanya has yesterday and why? I couldn't quite work it out seeing that she knows nothing of Stacey and Max.

----------


## Katy

Poor Tanya really doesnt have a clue does she. I dont know what that feeling was but they were nearly caught out. I liked the scenes between Denise and deano.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

How ironic that the only person talking sense last night, was crackpot solicitor, Ritchie Scott.  There is no way the CPS will interrogate/cross-examine the claims of a five year old (not least because she seems to be able to see through boarded up windows/thick curtains, and enter houses unnoticed...) and take them seriously.

----------


## alan45

> How ironic that the only person talking sense last night, was crackpot solicitor, Ritchie Scott.  There is no way the CPS will interrogate/cross-examine the claims of a five year old (not least because she seems to be able to see through boarded up windows/thick curtains, and enter houses unnoticed...) and take them seriously.


...... especially one given up by her mother for adoption at birth. 

(Remeber the child sex scandal years ago un the Orkneys where 10 yr olds were interviewed and it was proven that kids will say what ever is suggested to them :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
Lukily for The Trumpet Strumpet she has got the worlds greatest solicitor

----------


## Kim

> What was this strange feeling Tanya has yesterday and why? I couldn't quite work it out seeing that she knows nothing of Stacey and Max.


I think it was just for the benifit of the audience, so that the episode seemed more interesting. We knew that Stacey was in Max and Tanya's room, on the bed and reading Tanya's books, so the producers must have wanted us to think that the Stacey/Max affair was going to come out.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wonder why people don't liie Richie Scott? I don'tmind her much.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who is this Richie Scott person ??

----------


## Katy

shes the toxic blond bent solilciter of phil mitchells. He paid for her to be sonyas brief,

----------


## Joy2286

> Poor Tanya really doesnt have a clue does she. I dont know what that feeling was but they were nearly caught out. I liked the scenes between Denise and deano.


Gotta say Stace was seriously playing with fire last night- I enjoyed watching those scenes though and look forward to seeing what's to come!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> shes the toxic blond bent solilciter of phil mitchells. He paid for her to be sonyas brief,


Oh her. I thought she was quite good. I didn't know Richie was a girls name aswell? lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was a good episode last night. I am glad the Mitchells are helping Sonia out. I am starting to feel really sorry for Tanya over this Stacey/Max affair, i can't imagine how she'll feel if she finds out about it. I am still not liking the storyline though.

I thought it was nice seeing Bradley and Naomi talking, it's good that EE are starting to build up friendships outside of families on the Square, something Eastenders is really lacking at the moment!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> shes the toxic blond bent solilciter of phil mitchells. He paid for her to be sonyas brief,
> 
> 
> Oh her. I thought she was quite good. I didn't know Richie was a girls name aswell? lol


Oi, don't go spreading rumours on me cross dressing, alright?  :Nono:   :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

Wow! Good episode! 

Max is a dirty dog isn't he?! lol. 

Sean's back yah!

----------


## Joy2286

Good episode tonight! 

"Don't tell me you broke up and I missed it!" Another classic one liner from Sean- glad to see him back- I've missed him!

----------


## littlemo

> Good episode tonight! 
> 
> "Don't tell me you broke up and I missed it!" Another classic one liner from Sean- glad to see him back- I've missed him!


Yeah! lol. 

Don't think he'll be any happier with Max though! lol.

----------


## Kim

Great timing Sean, actually starting to become one of my favourites so that we didn't have to see any more of the Max/Stacey bedroom scene. Max and Tanya and a bit of Max/Stacey is quite enough in half an hour, thanyou  :Rotfl: 
What was it with that tie? I could of sworn Stacey took it off just as they entered her bedroom. 

Dawn's dates don't check out, by my memory. I don't remember her and Rob sleeping together in November; thought that was where he was avoiding her and she was pining after him.

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Great timing Sean, actually starting to become one of my favourites so that we didn't have to see any more of the Max/Stacey bedroom scene. Max and Tanya and a bit of Max/Stacey is quite enough in half an hour, thanyou


you can say that again,  :Sick:   I was eating my dinner at the time and all  :Rotfl:  The whole martin and sonia thing was boring to me today i didnt care if id missed it to be honest. The only bit i didnt hate was Dawn/Rob/May. Looks as though keith loves to play thumb war... x

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or was the way that Phil and Peggy were treating Stella was wrong??? 
Phil had her making breakfast for Sonia and Peggy had her making coffee for honey and billy.. Mind you, I saw the evil glint in her eye towards Sonia.. she is very jealous of her.. Stella.. don't move into the vic, you will be a maid..get your own space woman

----------


## Kim

It was wrong, but not by Phil's standards. Anyone could see the way that she felt pushed out. No wonder she was on about moving again, but Phil was there, "Of course she wants to stay." Phil always treats women as a maid, gives him chance to break the law, usually.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> No wonder she was on about moving again, but Phil was there, "Of course she wants to stay."


lol, when Peggy was saying "welcome to the family" it was think 'noooooo Stella, run!'  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

What is it exactly with that contract that May finds so reassuring? It's illegal to buy a baby, so, if, when it comes to it, Dawn decides not to give over the baby, she can just keep the Â£9,000 that Dawn is receiving in monthly installments, whilst she is pregnant. What's she going to do, get Richie Scott's number?  :Lol: 

Go Sean, but I think it's just a matter of time before he finds out it's Max, because, to the best of my knowledge, only Rob and Max actually wear ties regularly, apart from Bradley, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to find out that that tie is not Rob's cup of tea.

----------


## Siobhan

what is with the post mortom results?? "result death consistant with blow to the head".. Sonia only slapped her and she fell over.. I didn't see her getting a bang to the head!!!

----------


## PR1811

Well to us it's obvious but to Sean it could be Russell the bank clerk who Stacey takes her stall takings to every night down the high street, or it could be Bob the market inspector or any number of men living in the local area who we never see!  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> what is with the post mortom results?? "result death consistant with blow to the head".. Sonia only slapped her and she fell over.. I didn't see her getting a bang to the head!!!


Well it obviously wasn't Sonia...so whodunit? :Confused:

----------


## alan45

> what is with the post mortom results?? "result death consistant with blow to the head".. Sonia only slapped her and she fell over.. I didn't see her getting a bang to the head!!!


Doesnt say too much for the Doctor who signed the death certificate or the second doctor who confirmed everything on the cremation certificate. Both blind or were they influenced by Doc Martin Fowler or Lesbian Supernurse Sonia.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

> what is with the post mortom results?? "result death consistant with blow to the head".. Sonia only slapped her and she fell over.. I didn't see her getting a bang to the head!!!


Because of the smashing of the fruit bowl. I didn't think it did hit her directly, but even if it did, it's not as if it would have had that much force behind it.

I don't believe Martin, I can almost say that he deserves Sonia running off with Rebecca like that. Try stopping shouting the number, and take the registration. No wonder he gets annoyed with police; it won't be that easy to trace without it. Even better, go after her  :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

Episode tonight quite good! I didn't actually remember about Sonia taking Rebecca, so that was quite a surprise for me. 

Lovely moment between Bradley and Stacey.  :Wub:  Bonding over her mum. He's the only one that knows her. 

May's playing with fire. Dawn, ultimately is going to do what she wants to do. May doesn't really stand a chance.

Quite sad for Deano tonight. It's obviously he genuinely likes Chelsea. Could be an interesting relationship. Might make us see him in a better light.

----------


## Abbie

Oooooo well even thought i only caught the last 10 mins of tonight, I still thought it was quite good, i wasnt expecting sonia to take rebecca!!!

----------


## CrazyLea

Spoiler:    What happened to the poison storyline??   

Don't think Martin really deserved Sonia taking Rebecca with her. In his eyes she's guilty, she 'killed' his mother... if it was your mother, would you want Sonia taking your child??

----------


## Abbie

Well i dont dunno i mean okay in his eyes and stuff, but I just really dont like martin at the moment and I am glad that she took her, but the thing is, I reckon Rebecca will want both of them not one of them.

----------


## Joy2286

Loved tonight's episode! Bradley and Stacey are so gonna get back together but OMG how jealous was I of Lydia getting to kiss him like that hahahaha!

Great scenes with Sonia tonight too- loved the one with her and Rebecca.

And something's brewing with Deano n Chelsea I reckon lol

----------


## littlemo

> Loved tonight's episode! Bradley and Stacey are so gonna get back together but OMG how jealous was I of Lydia getting to kiss him like that hahahaha!
> 
> Great scenes with Sonia tonight too- loved the one with her and Rebecca.
> 
> And something's brewing with Deano n Chelsea I reckon lol



Yeah Bradley and Stacey, so mean't to be!  :Wub:  

And yeah, Deano and Chelsea, could be good.  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

[/Quote]Don't think Martin really deserved Sonia taking Rebecca with her. In his eyes she's guilty, she 'killed' his mother... if it was your mother, would you want Sonia taking your child??[/QUOTE]

I admit that was a bit harsh but I think I would have been a bit more reasonable. 

For a start, as Ian said, Martin decided himself she was guilty before the postmortem evidence even came out. You can't just do that. If it were me I would e really upset yes but I would try to calm myself down  and listen carefully to her story. He should have known she would never do anything like that dilliberately. If it were my girlfriend I would thgink that if I knew her well I would realise it was an accident and she hadn't meant to. I would probably have stayed with her, got custody and given her access and persuaded her to tell the police the truth straight away and hand herself in - not to see her punished so much as that it would be best, not that I have a problem with Phil helping her to escape. 

Can't help feeling sorry for Sonia. I am a bit critical of Martin at the moment. 

But well, it's always like this in a soap.

----------


## Kim

I wonder why Phil is actually helping Sonia. It's one thing paying for the bent loyer, but then again, Phil has been banged up away from Lou, for something, in his eyes, that he shouldn't have, but why get her away? Sonia spent ages trying to get him arrested for murdering Lisa, and helped Lisa to get Lou away from him. Fair enough he got her back, but it took him a while. It can't be because of her being engaged to Jamie, 'cause she still married the person that was responsible for his death, accident or not.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I wonder why Phil is actually helping Sonia. It's one thing paying for the bent loyer, but then again, Phil has been banged up away from Lou, for something, in his eyes, that he shouldn't have, but why get her away? Sonia spent ages trying to get him arrested for murdering Lisa, and helped Lisa to get Lou away from him. Fair enough he got her back, but it took him a while. It can't be because of her being engaged to Jamie, 'cause she still married the person that was responsible for his death, accident or not.



It's because the Michells and the Fowlers are rivals remember. The Fowlers have all turned against Sonia for accidentally manslaughtering Pauline but the Mitchells do not like the Fowlers, hence they support Sonia.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Birthday Girl
> 
> 
> I wonder why Phil is actually helping Sonia. It's one thing paying for the bent loyer, but then again, Phil has been banged up away from Lou, for something, in his eyes, that he shouldn't have, but why get her away? Sonia spent ages trying to get him arrested for murdering Lisa, and helped Lisa to get Lou away from him. Fair enough he got her back, but it took him a while. It can't be because of her being engaged to Jamie, 'cause she still married the person that was responsible for his death, accident or not.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the Michells and the Fowlers are rivals remember. The Fowlers have all turned against Sonia for accidentally manslaughtering Pauline but the Mitchells do not like the Fowlers, hence they support Sonia.


Sonia's still a Fowler, has the daughter of a Fowler and all that, so I wonder how it is a strong enough motivation to help her to that extent.

----------


## parkerman

Something I couldn't understand...Why did Martin arrange a new date for the burial when he knew the body wouldn't be released until after the post mortem and he didn't know when the post mortem was going to be? Why did he then blame Sonia for not being able to bury his mother? :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

> I wonder why Phil is actually helping Sonia. It's one thing paying for the bent loyer, but then again, Phil has been banged up away from Lou, for something, in his eyes, that he shouldn't have, but why get her away? Sonia spent ages trying to get him arrested for murdering Lisa, and helped Lisa to get Lou away from him. Fair enough he got her back, but it took him a while. It can't be because of her being engaged to Jamie, 'cause she still married the person that was responsible for his death, accident or not.


That time when Phil came back asking Billy to get him money (he got arrested running through the houses) Sonia was willing to hide him in the fowler house but it was Pauline that told the police he was there.. Plus, Sonia and Phil have always has a good relationship since jamie died.. they had a big heart to heart and he bought her a laptop to help her with her studies.. they are just friends

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (15-01-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Birthday Girl
> 
> 
> I wonder why Phil is actually helping Sonia. It's one thing paying for the bent loyer, but then again, Phil has been banged up away from Lou, for something, in his eyes, that he shouldn't have, but why get her away? Sonia spent ages trying to get him arrested for murdering Lisa, and helped Lisa to get Lou away from him. Fair enough he got her back, but it took him a while. It can't be because of her being engaged to Jamie, 'cause she still married the person that was responsible for his death, accident or not.
> 
> 
> That time when Phil came back asking Billy to get him money (he got arrested running through the houses) Sonia was willing to hide him in the fowler house but it was Pauline that told the police he was there.. Plus, Sonia and Phil have always has a good relationship since jamie died.. they had a big heart to heart and he bought her a laptop to help her with her studies.. they are just friends


Yes, thank you  :Cheer:  someone remembered the laptop thing. Jamie made Phil promise to look after Sonia when he realised he was going to die and im glad he is keeping his promise  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

How sick were Stacey and Max tonight. Flirting right under poor Bradleys nose! Then when he looked for them, after he left the toilets, carried on as if, he meant nothing to either of them! It's totally horrible! If i was Bradley, when I found out what was happening I punch the both of them, preferably to death... slightly harsh? Well ya know  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Poor Abi at the end.. again all Max's fault! The pair of them (Max and Stace) have no compassion for anyone!! 

Rant over  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Totally agree with everything you've said! I know Bradley said and did some harsh things to Stacey but no way on this earth does he deserve to be treated like they treated him tonight! Absolutely disgusting! And if Max is gonna treat his own kids like he did tonight then I'm sorry but he deserves to lose everything when this all comes out.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> How sick were Stacey and Max tonight. Flirting right under poor Bradleys nose! Then when he looked for them, after he left the toilets, carried on as if, he meant nothing to either of them! It's totally horrible! If i was Bradley, when I found out what was happening I punch the both of them, preferably to death... slightly harsh? Well ya know  
> 
> Poor Abi at the end.. again all Max's fault! The pair of them (Max and Stace) have no compassion for anyone!! 
> 
> Rant over


You rant, petal!!! lol I totally agree with all you have written!!!!

This Max and Stace storyline is totally sick and frankly quite disturbing... :EEK!:  cant watch EE again until this storyline is finished... :Mad:   :Sick:   :Mad:  

Only good thing that happened tonight was Deanoooooo ending up in hospital and hopefully off our screens for a bit....maybe they could put him an isolation ward, and forget about him  :Lol:  

Why I cant stand that boy...... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a shame he isn't fatally injured.

Pitiful last night.  Deano and Chelsea - kiss of death.  Gary and Minty behaving like idiots as usual, and the stupid affair stuff.

*RUBBISH!*

----------


## alan45

> What a shame he isn't fatally injured.
> 
> Pitiful last night.  *Deano* and Chelsea - kiss of death.  Gary and Minty behaving like idiots as usual, and the stupid affair stuff.
> 
> *RUBBISH!*


I dont know why they insist on calling him DEANOOOOOOOOOOOOO reminds of Fred Flintstone calling his pet

EE  Craaaaaaaapppppppppaaaaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbba  aaaaaaaadoooooooooo

----------


## Siobhan

> What a shame he isn't fatally injured.
> 
> Pitiful last night.  Deano and Chelsea - kiss of death.  Gary and Minty behaving like idiots as usual, and the stupid affair stuff.
> 
> *RUBBISH!*


completely agree!! Mind you I didn't think what he saw at his mum's was enought to warrant him going off the rails.. What did he expect? His mum wasn't with his dad for year so she can be with who she likes

----------


## Katy

I thought Deano and Chelsea in the car was ok, the rest i thought was boring. Its Ben he makes my skin crawl such a horrible little child.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but you have to understand that his beahviour is normal on the planet he comes from...

----------


## Chris_2k11

The crash was rubbish. I was expecting something a bit more dramatic!!

----------


## Bryan

Well the BBC proved it last night - Eastenders is now officially car crash tv...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

PAT'S BACK!                                               :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Excellent news.  :Thumbsup: 

Shame that her long-lost cousin lives.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

> PAT'S BACK!


Yeah!  :Smile:  She's a great character! 

I don't get what went on with Deano's mum. I feel like ive missed an episode. Also why would she expect Kevin to ring her about Deano?!

God how long were Max and Stacey in that toilet cubicle! lol. 2 episodes later. Max is feeling the guilt isn't he?! I don't know how he can look Tanya in the face.

----------


## Joanne

Tanya - what a great mum. Her daughter has got her arm in a sling and is told to go upstairs and get herself ready for bed!

----------


## parkerman

> God how long were Max and Stacey in that toilet cubicle! lol. 2 episodes later. Max is feeling the guilt isn't he?! I don't know how he can look Tanya in the face.


Well he doesn't often look Stacey in the face...

Another question, how could anyone possibly tell whether Deano is brain damaged or not?

As for last night's episode, just when we thought Eastenders might be improving as well... :Nono:

----------


## alan45

> The crash was rubbish. I was expecting something a bit more dramatic!!


Like the Dramatic, Explosive Senational Cardboard Funfair crash. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EE doesnt do disaster very well.

Does anyone actuall care whether DEAN lives or dies. More to the point would we notice any difference

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> As for last night's episode, just when we thought Eastenders might be improving as well...


Has it?  :Confused:   :Confused:  

Deary me, last night was as bad as Monday.  What a shame that car didn't burst into flames on impact.

----------


## littlemo

> Does anyone actuall care whether DEAN lives or dies. More to the point would we notice any difference


I care.  :Smile:  I think he can be quite sweet. Also I am interested to see if anything will happen between him and Chelsea.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (17-01-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> Does anyone actuall care whether DEAN lives or dies. More to the point would we notice any difference


AWww well at the moment after what has happened an him being down I do actually care.

----------


## Katy

I feel for him as well, especially since this storyline with his mum, i have really grown to like his character.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Angry:  I just hate Max, was do women see in that man is beyond me, he isn't even handsome! And being so horrible to Kevin. Please give him a smaller role!

Pat is back hurray, I'm sorry she missed Pauline's death, they go back years.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> What a shame he isn't fatally injured.
> 
> Pitiful last night.  Deano and Chelsea - kiss of death.  Gary and Minty behaving like idiots as usual, and the stupid affair stuff.
> 
> *RUBBISH!*
> 
> ...



I think it's because what he was describing wasn't like a long term relationship. Given how long she has been there, I completely agree with what he is saying. I mean, she hands over the address, obviously it would take some time to get to Deano, and after the reasoning she gave, she can't just expect him to come running. I certainly wouldn't want to see my Mum like that.

----------


## alan45

> : 
> Pat is back hurray, I'm sorry she missed Pauline's death, they go back years.


Pat neednt worry. Her own daughter missed both funerals :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> : 
> Pat is back hurray, I'm sorry she missed Pauline's death, they go back years.
> 
> 
> Pat neednt worry. Her own daughter missed both funerals


Yeah well, you're right soaps move in mysterious ways!

----------


## Siobhan

Just want to say how true to life Deano's injuries are and brought back memories for me.. Last october my nephew was involved in a crash, he was speeding and hit a van like Deano did.. When the doctors was telling Kevin what was wrong with deano, they list all the stuff that my nephew has when he crashed. Well done EE for point out that yes, this is how serious it can be if you are speeding!!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

Found the episode quite boring on the whole. Glad Max has ended things with Stacey, his daughter's accident seems to have given him the push he needed. 

Thought Bradley would have thought more intently about Stacey phoning Max. 
He recognised, that it was odd her phoning his mobile. Do you think it'll click when he remember about Stacey and her older man. 

I got a definete sense of de-ja-vu watching the cliffhanger. We get the fact that Shirley knows something about Kevin!

----------


## tammyy2j

What a boring episode EE have completely ruined Stacey when she first arrived she would never have touched a old ugly git like Max with a barge pole and now she can't get enough of him. Poor Deano i feel for him but i tried of the Wicks storyline already.

----------


## PR1811

Wasn't the first thing she did when she started was try to get off with Garry?

I think she is still off the rails, I think she slept with Max as some random kind of revenge on Bradley but I feel she has ended up falling in to her own trap and her desire to be loved/cared for has made her dependant on Max. Max could have prevented the whole thing from happening even when Stacey was offering herself on a plate he should have talked her round and helped instead he took advantage. That's not to say I like the story, I don't like seeing Stacey acting the way she is and she is heading for a big fall, I just wish it would be discovered and we could move back to Bradley and Stacey somehow working it out

----------


## Joy2286

> Wasn't the first thing she did when she started was try to get off with Garry?
> 
> I think she is still off the rails, I think she slept with Max as some random kind of revenge on Bradley but I feel she has ended up falling in to her own trap and her desire to be loved/cared for has made her dependant on Max. Max could have prevented the whole thing from happening even when Stacey was offering herself on a plate he should have talked her round and helped instead he took advantage. That's not to say I like the story, I don't like seeing Stacey acting the way she is and she is heading for a big fall, I just wish it would be discovered and we could move back to Bradley and Stacey somehow working it out


Couldn't agree with you more! Can't believe Max's behaviour over this! Once again he has single handedly manipulated the whole situation!

----------


## Katy

it was nice seeing Bradley and Abi, if only Max were more like his son. I wonder what Kevins secret is. Thought Minty and Garry were good with the mortgage adviser thinking it was naomis new girlfriend. Added a bit of comedy to the show.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I love seeing Bradley with the two girls. Max could learn a lot from his son I agree

----------


## Joy2286

Just testing  :Banned:  HMmmmnnnn

----------


## Kim

That was the worst build up to Martin smashing Phil's windowscreen that could have been. To the best of my knowledge, they hadn't mentioned it all week, so it was if he was letting it lie. Then there was Max finishing with Stacey, so I thought it would have been her smashing his windowscreen like she did Bradley's, so someone would work out that they were having an affair.  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Wasn't the first thing she did when she started was try to get off with Garry?


Indeed. She had a bet with her mate Abbey that she would get a snog and get Â£5, or actually get off with him and get Â£10.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yeah I love seeing Bradley with the two girls. Max could learn a lot from his son I agree


He could learn how to keep a full crop of hair.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What a boring episode EE have completely ruined Stacey when she first arrived she would never have touched a old ugly git like Max with a barge pole and now she can't get enough of him. Poor Deano i feel for him but i tried of the Wicks storyline already.


I agree with all that, except:



> Poor Deano


I did enjoy Pat and Shirley drawing daggers in the Vic.  I hope the scriptwriters give that mileage.  Shirley reminds me of Pat in the 80s, and Pat is just a gem.  :Thumbsup: 

The rest was the same old rubbish.

----------


## Joy2286

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> Yeah I love seeing Bradley with the two girls. Max could learn a lot from his son I agree
> 
> 
> He could learn how to keep a full crop of hair.



Lol so much! That's so funny!  :Lol:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think Martin's carrying this a bit too far - smashing up Phil's windscreen etc. Ok so Sonia's gone and there is nothing he can do about it - so forget it, let her go and get on with life. He wull hopefully meet some nice girl and have more vhildre. After allLisa went off with Louise goodness knows where but Phil isn't wasting time trying to track hjer down just sothat he can see Louise. He's now conentrating on Ben and Stella like a sensible man.

----------


## Kim

> I think Martin's carrying this a bit too far - smashing up Phil's windscreen etc. Ok so Sonia's gone and there is nothing he can do about it - so forget it, let her go and get on with life. He wull hopefully meet some nice girl and have more vhildre. After allLisa went off with Louise goodness knows where but Phil isn't wasting time trying to track hjer down just sothat he can see Louise. He's now conentrating on Ben and Stella like a sensible man.



Phil does want to find Louise. A few months back, he asked Ben how he would feel if his sister came to live with them. Ben said he wouldn't like it, so he let it go. Also, I don't think Stella even knows about Louise, so it would jeapoardise things a bit there. 

Part of me agrees with that, because it had been a good 3 years before he  mentioned her. He went off to find her after Lisa took her of her own accord, so after it was Den's fault the last time, I would of thought he would have gone after her the minute he got out of prison, but he didn't.

I don't think Martin is a family man deep down, 'cause if he was that desperate he would have took the registration number of that car or found a way to follow it, not sit around for a week and then break a windowscreen. That is such a 16-year-old Martin image.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't think Martin is a family man deep down, 'cause if he was that desperate he would have took the registration number of that car or found a way to follow it, not sit around for a week and then break a windowscreen. That is such a 16-year-old Martin image.


I think it is odd after a week of no show on the part of martin.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Bit of a pathetic, childish thing to do to my mind.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A very good episode tonight! I really enjoyed it, it was very gripping! Martin must have been very very desperate though kidnapping Ben like that...

----------


## Kim

> A very good episode tonight! I really enjoyed it, it was very gripping! Martin must have been very very desperate though kidnapping Ben like that...


I thought it was a bit of a let down myself, but everyone has their own views. All we saw in terms of the kidnapping was about 5 minutes, and not Phil's caring side, just his mouth and force, and the way he treats women. He almost pushed Stella out of the way. I would have thought he would have took Ben to that railway on which Jean Slater previously tried to kill herslelf,  and not given Phil a two minute treasure hunt type thing. Again, we really saw the teenage version of Martin, with little sense, of course. That is not the way you'd react if your son had just been kidnapped by the person responsible for the death of your nephew.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

How did Martin get up there?  Did he use the ladder beside the bridge that is used by workmen to access the line?  If so this was in broad daylight, and surely passers by or stallholders would have stopped him.  More to the point, these ladders would be sealed off to the public, for if they weren't, every Tom Dick and Harry would be jumping off the bridge.

If he got to the bridge via the station entrance, again why did nobody on the platform stop him?

I enjoyed the scene with Pat and Ian.  :Cool:

----------


## parkerman

Personally I thought the last five minutes were nothing less than embarrassing. I couldn't believe that the scriptwriters would write such nonsense and that the actors would actually agree to play out the scene. Just dreadful.

----------


## Footie_Chick

> How did Martin get up there?  Did he use the ladder beside the bridge that is used by workmen to access the line?  If so this was in broad daylight, and surely passers by or stallholders would have stopped him.  More to the point, these ladders would be sealed off to the public, for if they weren't, every Tom Dick and Harry would be jumping off the bridge.


Didn't Nick Cotton managed to get himself on that bridge aswell, it was awhile ago when Mark was still around as well. Seem to remember him talking to him from on the ground.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> How did Martin get up there?  Did he use the ladder beside the bridge that is used by workmen to access the line?  If so this was in broad daylight, and surely passers by or stallholders would have stopped him.  More to the point, these ladders would be sealed off to the public, for if they weren't, every Tom Dick and Harry would be jumping off the bridge.
> 
> 
> Didn't Nick Cotton managed to get himself on that bridge aswell, it was awhile ago when Mark was still around as well. Seem to remember him talking to him from on the ground.


If I can remember correctly Nick Cotton climbed up some scaffolding which was there at the time

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by Footie_Chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> ...


Oh ok, i couldn't remember how he got up there i just remember him being up there.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I was wondering how Nick got up there as well.  That was on my mind last night.

I agree with PK, the last few minutes were ridiculously OTT.

----------


## Kim

> I was wondering how Nick got up there as well.  That was on my mind last night.
> 
> I agree with PK, the last few minutes were ridiculously OTT.



Certainly with Ben in tow, and I don't really see how he could get him up there. Make Ben go first and ther'd be some kind of evidence of a struggle, but second and he wouldn't have gone, 'cause it's not as if Martin carries a gun round or anything.

----------


## alan45

What a hilarious episode tonight. I was waiting for someone to shout " Send for Den Watts he will know what to do "

----------


## Kylie

Martin is a nutter - I understand that he feels an awful lot of grief for losing rebecca but I feel that it is well over the top and the whole storyline is driving me mad. I keep waiting for us to find out that Martin has a split personality and he killed his mother himself... the end of the episode proved that he's a little weird!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I do like the Pauline Fowler's death story and it was really scary up on the bridge. Everyone was shocked that Martin would do that. I think he did go a bit mad.

----------


## parkerman

Well at least he's shown he can now do more than angry and very angry. He can do extremely angry as well. Our young James is proving himself very versatile.

----------


## alan45

> Well at least he's shown he can now do more than angry and very angry. He can do extremely angry as well. Our young James is proving himself very versatile.


Just a pity he didnt step on the track and then he could have given us a really electrifying performace.  Good job Doggerman was wearing rubber soles

----------


## Dutchgirl

How scary was Stella?! She was nasty to Ben making him apologize like that, yuck, I was warming to her but she is turning evil and manipulative! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> How scary was Stella?! She was nasty to Ben making him apologize like that, yuck, I was warming to her but she is turning evil and manipulative!


she is just freaky but you can see the way the mitchells are treating her.. she should just run away now..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I thought last night was ridiculously OTT.  'Nuff said. 

Martin reminded me of Arfur when he smashed the house up.  Not quite in the same league though....

----------


## alan45

> Well I thought last night was ridiculously OTT.  'Nuff said. 
> 
> Martin reminded me of Arfur when he smashed the house up.  Not quite in the same league though....


No Christmas tree this time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

[quote=Siobhan;494257
she is just freaky but you can see the way the mitchells are treating her.. she should just run away now..[/quote]
She should have run, after she had to wait on Sonia. 
  Spoiler:     reading the spoilers her behaviour even gets worse :EEK!:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I enjoyed last night's episode. Stella is getting freakier by the episode...i got really suspicious of her behaviour when she made Ben apologise.

Martin going mad was really good and well acted...the ending was good but a bit of a coincidence that Sonia was there just as Martin walked out of the back gate!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I enjoyed last night's episode. Stella is getting freakier by the episode...i got really suspicious of her behaviour when she made Ben apologise.


hehe, i know, for once i couldn't work out which of the two was more sinister!

----------


## parkerman

I think Stella's behaviour is more freaky because back on the planet where Ben comes from his beahviour is normal. It just seems a bit strange to us Earth people.

----------


## Abbie

> I think Stella's behaviour is more freaky because back on the planet where Ben comes from his beahviour is normal. It just seems a bit strange to us Earth people.


She really does freak me out.
And tonight I felt really sorry for sonia, when the plice car came when she wnated to do it her way.

----------


## Cherryz

What the hell does Phil see in Stella? She's a crazy old boring freaky alien thing!

If I have to see Martin's overacting again....grrr.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Wasn't he just.  Deary me, when will it all end?  :Sad: 

There were some good scenes with Jim, with Shirley, and with Pat and Dot (that is a rarity with them together!), but the rest was just so silly and didn't interest me at all/annoyed me.

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last night episode... Love how Dot told martin to stay with his Wife and child while she went to get the bunny!! Dying to know what the big secret is with Kevin.. EE is improving so much..

Felt so sorry for Sonia, she was giving herself in so why did Martin have to ring the police... and what was with the mob??? was there a "we loved Pauline and Sonia is a murderer" conference.. they didn't give a damn about Pauline so why the linch mob???

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was sorry for Sonia too. Itwas horrible of a whole crowd of people to come and gloat. Where did dot get the frying pan by the way? That bit at the end was so freaky.

----------


## Siobhan

> I was sorry for Sonia too. Itwas horrible of a whole crowd of people to come and gloat. Where did dot get the frying pan by the way? That bit at the end was so freaky.


fry pan was on the cooker.. she grabbed it when she went in there

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh right thanks - seems odd - footsteps come to the door, key scrapes in the lock, Dot picks up frying pan and then looks shocked and says "you" - I suppose we'll find out what its all about tonight.

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh right thanks - seems odd - footsteps come to the door, key scrapes in the lock, Dot picks up frying pan and then looks shocked and says "you" - I suppose we'll find out what its all about tonight.


we better.. EE is looking good these days.. I am really enjoying it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That's the funniest and most stupidititly (sp?) outrageous thing I have seen this week/year?!  :Lol:  Shall comment more later  :Lol:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Im confused is Joe the killer? good ending pretty entertaining.

----------


## CrazyLea

First episode I've enjoyed for ages. I thought it was okay. Not brilliant, but it's a start. Even my heart raced quite a bit  :Lol:  

Loved the way Joe fell, and am extrememly glad neither Dot or Jim pushed him, as that would have been horrible for them both.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, how many times could they get the word 'sausage' into one episode?! were they having a bet in the office?  :Lol:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought that was brilliant. Martin's hunch was absolutely right. He had a gut feeling it was Joe and he was right. I was a bit sorry for hiom when he recounted how nasty Pauline was to him but if he had had any ounce of decemcy he wouldn't have let Sonia take the blame for something he did and would have handed himself in. I hope Sonia will be released now even if Joe has died - she should be as Dot can tell the police he confessed. Pauline was evil though and it was shocking that Joe just let Sonia go to prisonfor something he did. Both husband and wife are as bad as each other.

----------


## Kim

I thought that episode was a bit of a let down, myself. There was a bit too much focus on Dot and Joe, so it was a bit obvious what was going to happen with it. Also, it got a bit boring - I never was the biggest fan of either of them. I found it more funny than shocking. And I don't get why Jim would have shoved his head straight out of the window - he obviously doesn't want him and Sonia on the outside at the same time.

----------


## CrazyLea

True Kim, but having said that, there was Dot that saw the whole thing, and if you noticed, when Dot rang the police, and the phone fell on the bed, it didn't hang up, so more than likely all would have been heard.

----------


## Kim

> True Kim, but having said that, there was Dot that saw the whole thing, and if you noticed, when Dot rang the police, and the phone fell on the bed, it didn't hang up, so more than likely all would have been heard.


People still get arrested for doing things in self defence, and it wasn't even Dot that pushed Joe, so I think he could still get done for it.

----------


## CrazyLea

True, but in terms of plot etc.. I think that if he was going away, the phone would have turned off, as it's kind of like it was shown on purpose, so that he get's off.. if I make any sense. 

Also, they would have heard Joe confess to murder, Dot being 'attacked' so to speak, and someone (Jim) rescueing/helping her. So I think he'd have a pretty good case..

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree that everything probably would have been recorded on police voicemail. Also Dot and Jim can tell the police about Joe's cpfession and half the square I am sure heard the shouting and then saw Jim rescuing Dot and Joe smashing out ofthe window but I can't say I have much sympathy for Pauline. She was so spiteful, so provocative. No wonder Arthur had an affair with Mrs Hewitt - obviously that was wrong but I can understand given that he was married to someone like Pauline. 

I suppose its manslaughter as I don't think he intended to kill her nd fair enough she was alive when he  left the house but he had a perfect opportunity to confess when Martin told him Pauline had died and when Sonia admitted and when the post mortem results came out and he didn't. he just behaved like a coward and then said "I'm not a bad man" - maybe not but he still did what he did and needed to pay for it.

----------


## Bryan

I never thought the romour would ever go ahead, so quite a shock when he fell out the window. I've decided not to read spoilers anymore, it makes watching it A BIT more intresting.

However the episode was bland. All i like in Eastenders at the moment is Shirley Wicks and Pat Evans, which isn't enough reason to keep watching. These days I dont even watch it in the week apart from Fridays, and wouldn't loose sleep if i missed the omnibus of a sunday. 

Oh the irony - Pauline smacked Arthur over the head with a frying pan, and it was that very same frying pan that finished the tough old battleaxe off once and for all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

One thing that has still not been explained is why Phil was so insistent that Sonia was innocent. I assumed he'd seen the real criminal enter or leave the house or something.

----------


## Kim

> One thing that has still not been explained is why Phil was so insistent that Sonia was innocent. I assumed he'd seen the real criminal enter or leave the house or something.


If he did, he'd have been giving Sonia an alibi, not a bent lawyer. I don't really know why he'd want to help her at all - hating the Fowlers because of Martin killing Jamie and Mark bringing his child up as his own is hardly that much of a reason considering Phil has already sorted that with his fists - Sonia married the guy responsible for Jamie's death, accused Phil of killing Lisa and had the police involved and helped Lisa to get away from him with Louise.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well we will have to wait untill monday to see what happens next,i have a feeling that shirley told pat kevins secret because when they were in the vic talking/bickering together, later on when she came out she looked totallly gobsmacked and shocked, so it should be good

----------


## Kim

> well we will have to wait untill monday to see what happens next,i have a feeling that shirley told pat kevins secret because when they were in the vic talking/bickering together, later on when she came out she looked totallly gobsmacked and shocked, so it should be good


I read that in The Tv Mag and Soaplife.   Spoiler:    It is Pat that forces Kevin to tell the kids, because Shirley told her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked the bit where he fell out the window, thought it was quite funny lol. Then the way Jim popped his head out at the end  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> I liked the bit where he fell out the window, thought it was quite funny lol. Then the way Jim popped his head out at the end


Yeah, two comedy deaths in a month, way to go EastEnders lol. Pauline's just looked as if she was drunk. It must be some pretty rubbish windows in that place; Jim wouldn't have pushed him that hard, surley?

Why bother looking? 1) It drops him straight in it and 2) You'd have to be really stupid to think he's gone up rather than down  :Rotfl:  Come on, Jim, that's for Rebecca to believe.  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Even Garry Bushell wonders about Jim

*MOVE over Ricky Hatton, there's a new champ in town: Walford pensioner Grandad Jim. 

Don't scoff. Old Jim shoved Joe with such force on EastEnders that he was propelled through a closed window, did a 90-degree turn and then shot sideways over the wall, and the pavement, to plummet to his death on a market stall. 

That's what I call symbolics. With a silent "sym".*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> I liked the bit where he fell out the window, thought it was quite funny lol. Then the way Jim popped his head out at the end 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two comedy deaths in a month, way to go EastEnders lol. Pauline's just looked as if she was drunk. It must be some pretty rubbish windows in that place; Jim wouldn't have pushed him that hard, surley?


And the whole window fell out as well, which was ridiculous.  

And the most damage Joe would get from falling from that high up is a broken ankle or broken wrist, especially as the roof broke his fall.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Please can anyone give me a detailed description of Fridays episode on the episode guide, I taped omnibus but discovered that they showed Fridays epi on bbc 2, I'm so annoyed!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Please can anyone give me a detailed description of Fridays episode on the episode guide, I taped omnibus but discovered that they showed Fridays epi on bbc 2, I'm so annoyed!!!


Jodi should post it later today DG... It was a cracking episode.. I thought it was brilliant, I was glued to the tv.. I have to say, what let it down was the Deano/Gus bit.. Pat/Dot/Jim/Martin/Sonia/Joe.. all excellent actors

Dying to know Kevin secret, it must be a biggun for Pat to be that shocked and I hope the police heard what joe was saying.. the phone was left on the bed calling 999 so with any luck and Sonia can be free

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> Please can anyone give me a detailed description of Fridays episode on the episode guide, I taped omnibus but discovered that they showed Fridays epi on bbc 2, I'm so annoyed!!!
> 
> 
> Jodi should post it later today DG... It was a cracking episode.. I thought it was brilliant, I was glued to the tv.. I have to say, what let it down was the Deano/Gus bit.. Pat/Dot/Jim/Martin/Sonia/Joe.. all excellent actors


That should be my luck, a cracking episode and I missed it. :Angry:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Can anyone tell me what happened in the very beginning of lastnights episode i missed some of it because Corrie ran over and it felt like i had missed something

----------


## Footie_Chick

I think alot of people thought they had missed something, i know i had, i even checked to make sure i hadn't missed an episode.

----------


## Siobhan

> Can anyone tell me what happened in the very beginning of lastnights episode i missed some of it because Corrie ran over and it felt like i had missed something


nothing much vicky.. just Martin went to cremate his mother.. everybody thought they missed something cause dot/jim wasn't at the police station but as I said in another thread, it was monday and Joe fell out of the window on Friday or possible thursday night

I can't believe Kevin's secret but IMO.. a dad is someone who is there for you no matter what.. I think Kevin is more of a dad to those kids then the real father would ever be... I think it was great of Kevin to keep the kids when his wife walked out and raise them even when he wasn't the biological father

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (30-01-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happened in the very beginning of lastnights episode i missed some of it because Corrie ran over and it felt like i had missed something
> 
> 
> nothing much vicky.. just Martin went to cremate his mother.. everybody thought they missed something cause dot/jim wasn't at the police station but as I said in another thread, it was monday and Joe fell out of the window on Friday or possible thursday night
> 
> I can't believe Kevin's secret but IMO.. a dad is someone who is there for you no matter what.. I think Kevin is more of a dad to those kids then the real father would ever be... I think it was great of Kevin to keep the kids when his wife walked out and raise them even when he wasn't the biological father


Thanks  :Big Grin:  i dunno how much i missed the first bit i saw was Martin at Ian's and Ian telling him Rebecca needs both Martin and Sonia not just Sonia

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Did a view this correctly:  I swear the front of the Walford Gazette said Joe's death was an accident.  Now he died Friday night, and this was Monday morning.  Now post-mortems/inquests are not held over the weekend.  How did they know it was an accident?

----------


## Katy

I missed Joes death completly. Thought that last night was funny when Paulines will was read. I knew there would be something about him and sonia, still getting to them from beyond the grave. 
I know what you mean siobhan Kevin is a dad to Carly and Deano, just not biologically, i had a feeling that was what his secret was.

----------


## Siobhan

> Did a view this correctly:  I swear the front of the Walford Gazette said Joe's death was an accident.  Now he died Friday night, and this was Monday morning.  Now post-mortems/inquests are not held over the weekend.  How did they know it was an accident?


cause they heard it on the phone.. I don't know.. the press can leak stuff before an inquest is heard.. Martin declared his mum dead without touching her!!

----------


## CrazyLea

I have to say, I actually rather enjoyed last nights episode. Two surpises in one episode. Spiteful of Pauline, wonder what will happen now! 




> I can't believe Kevin's secret but IMO.. a dad is someone who is there for you no matter what.. I think Kevin is more of a dad to those kids then the real father would ever be... I think it was great of Kevin to keep the kids when his wife walked out and raise them even when he wasn't the biological father


Yeah, I think that's amazing of Kevin, especially as the kids were really young when she left, he could have just given them away or something, but no, kept them all as his own, raised them, they should be absolutly grateful for this!!

----------


## Kim

Anyone think Shirley is witholding information with regard to Deano's dad? I reckon it could be that mate of Kevin's that Carly was flirting with in Dorset.

----------


## littlemo

> Anyone think Shirley is witholding information with regard to Deano's dad? I reckon it could be that mate of Kevin's that Carly was flirting with in Dorset.


Yeah, could be. 

I cannot believe Kevin forgave Shirley for having 2 kids with 2 different men. He gave her another chance both times?!  :Confused: 

The bonding between Kevin and Deano at the end, was so sweet.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> Anyone think Shirley is witholding information with regard to Deano's dad? I reckon it could be that mate of Kevin's that Carly was flirting with in Dorset.
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be. 
> 
> I cannot believe Kevin forgave Shirley for having 2 kids with 2 different men. He gave her another chance both times?! 
> ...


I know that is sooooo confusing I mean form what we have seen he doesnt seem like he would ever forgive her

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cannot believe Kevin forgave Shirley for having 2 kids with 2 different men. He gave her another chance both times?!


I didnt see the first bit so didnt see how Kev broke the news to them or explained how he wasnt their father, but that did strike me as odd that he had stuck around knowing he wasnt the father of both Deanoooo and Carly... :EEK!:  

What a little sod Ben is!!! :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Kevin forgave Shirley for having 2 kids with 2 different men. He gave her another chance both times?! 
> 
> 
> I didnt see the first bit so didnt see how Kev broke the news to them or explained how he wasnt their father, but that did strike me as odd that he had stuck around knowing he wasnt the father of both Deanoooo and Carly... 
> 
> What a little sod Ben is!!!


I know, Ben is sooooo evil, I reckon he gets it form phil

----------


## littlemo

The first bit was really confusing! It's like couldn't they come up with a better explanation than that?! And then for them to get back to playing happy families again at the end. Wow! 

Ben is a sod but Stella does annoy me! I don't think she's a very nice person.

----------


## Abbie

> The first bit was really confusing! It's like couldn't they come up with a better explanation than that?! And then for them to get back to playing happy families again at the end. Wow! 
> 
> Ben is a sod but Stella does annoy me! I don't think she's a very nice person.


I missed the begining what was the explanation

----------


## JustJodi

*I have to say that tonights episode was pretty good, ( Ok not all of it but most of it was .. but thats just me )* 
*I am honestly SICK OF DAWN  shes soooo stupid.*
*I find Stella very very annoying, I can not believe she is a lawyer, Ben is a little punk, I do not like that sniveling lil brat...he is gonna get caught one day.. Wonder if we have seen the last of Stella??? Abi was no help...*
*Ian deserves a SLAP( again )for being such a greedy *******( did any one hear the cash register go off when he found out the HOUSE was his if Martin went off with Sonia ??? ) No happy families for Martin, Sonia and Rebecca :-(*
*Now the Wicks...I found it interesting how they handled this,, I thought Kevin did a good job controling Deano and the situation, it could have ended differently. I hope that after the inital shock wears off,, the kids will realize that kevin really was the only daddy they ever had..Since the deep dark secret is out, I wonder what Shirley will do now  since she does not have any more HOLDS over Kev.* 
*Not sure how I would have reacted if my mom told me she got drunk 5 times and all of us kids had different daddies *

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Anyone think Shirley is witholding information with regard to Deano's dad? I reckon it could be that mate of Kevin's that Carly was flirting with in Dorset.


Yes, it will probably be something stupid like that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mass case of overacting from Deano and Carly tonight.  :Thumbsdown: 

Acting from Kevin was cringeworthy.  :Thumbsdown:   Only Shirley saved face.

BabyGate drags on.  :Thumbsdown: 

Fowler misery coming to an end.

Two episodes to go....

----------


## Siobhan

I loved how Kevin calmed Deano down.. he is right.. he was there for them and he is their Dad.. maybe not the father!! So what if they all have different dads, they all have the same mum so it makes them all brothers/sister. I think Deano just over reacted cause he was close to Jimbo and he realises that they are not proper brothers... I wouldn't care. both my kids have different dads and in my eyes and everyone esles, they are brother and sister. 

It is Shirley that is at fault here, she had 2 one night stands, can't remember the fathers so why are the kids mad at Kevin and not her??? They are still just mad at her for walking out, not for this big confession.. 

Sonia and Martin have called it a day.. that is sad. I was hoping they would leave together

----------


## tammyy2j

Omg talk about overacting from Deano and Carly i wish i could put my hand in through the tv and smacked them both. Ok Kevin isn't their dad but they should be glad he stuck by them when their mother left he didn't do anything wrong actually he is a saint to stay around after his wife cheats and gets pregnant twice. I am so tried of the Martin/Sonia storyline already i'm glad they are leaving either together or separately. So little evil Damian i mean Ben strikes again i hope he caught out soon.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

If I was Stella, I would chuck Ben in that hot oven and glue the oven door.  The Milkybar Kid melts like white chocolate in the heat.  :Cool: 

Sonia and Martin:
  Spoiler:    They leave together.

----------


## Siobhan

> If I was Stella, I would chuck Ben in that hot oven and glue the oven door.  The Milkybar Kid melts like white chocolate in the heat.


He is just an evil little child... He is just so smug about everything.. I didn't think I could dislike a child but he is definitely one I would. Stella was just trying to get along with him.. He is just a jealous git.. Stella should just not come back (unless it is to fry the little fecker)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If I was Stella, I would chuck Ben in that hot oven and glue the oven door.  The Milkybar Kid melts like white chocolate in the heat



I think she needs to do like Jim and throw him out the window

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> If I was Stella, I would chuck Ben in that hot oven and glue the oven door.  The Milkybar Kid melts like white chocolate in the heat
> 
> 
> 
> I think she needs to do like Jim and throw him out the window


Jim didnt throw Joe out the window. It was an accident :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

JustJodi (31-01-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> ...


 
*Thank u darling Alan for making that clear, we all saw Joe trip  and went out the window.....Jim had not even touched him !!!!!!!!*

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> ...


Besides which it was in the Walford Gazette that the death was accidental.

*The moral of this story is dont stand near a window with an OAP behind you*

----------


## Joanne

Is May in agreement with Rob continuing his affair with Dawn? I don't know why but I just get the impression she knows about it  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Besides which it was in the Walford Gazette that the death was accidental.
> 
> *The moral of this story is dont stand near a window with an OAP behind you*


they used the cow tipping method for murder  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  you can get away with it as an accident..

----------


## JustJodi

*I think IF May knows, she is willing to turn a blind eye and say nothing in order to make sure she gets that baby..I am honestly SICK of the whole darn story line, *

----------


## Cherryz

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Besides which it was in the Walford Gazette that the death was accidental.
> 
> *The moral of this story is dont stand near a window with an OAP behind you*
> ...


LOL!!! I have imagery now and Jim cowtipping in the fields haha. Sounds like something you'd do for fun in Emmerdale.

And yes this Dawn pregnancy storyline is lame. Does anyone actually care what she does and if she gets Rob?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> If I was Stella, I would chuck Ben in that hot oven and glue the oven door.  The Milkybar Kid melts like white chocolate in the heat
> 
> 
> 
> I think she needs to do like Jim and throw him out the window


Maybe EE should have added some cheese and had Don't Stand So Close to Me by The Police, playing in the background.

----------


## parkerman

I still think everyone is being a bit hard on Ben. Back on his own planet this is perfectly normal behaviour for children. We must learn to accommodate the ways of aliens better...

----------

alan45 (31-01-2007)

----------


## alan45

> I still think everyone is being a bit hard on Ben. Back on his own planet this is perfectly normal behaviour for children. We must learn to accommodate the ways of aliens better...


I knew there had to be a reasonable explanation for this. I have visions of Stella examining him and finding 666 tatooed on his skull. He is a younger version of David Platt.

----------


## Siobhan

> *I think IF May knows, she is willing to turn a blind eye and say nothing in order to make sure she gets that baby..I am honestly SICK of the whole darn story line, *


I just think she is turning a blind eye until Dawn is past the point of abortion.. but yeah, I am sick to the teeth of it

----------


## littlemo

> I just think she is turning a blind eye until Dawn is past the point of abortion.. but yeah, I am sick to the teeth of it


Yeah I think so too. But he's playing a dangerous game. Just because she has the baby it doesn't mean she'll give it to them. 

I'm not liking Rob at the moment. He's getting on my nerves.

----------


## Jojo

Why did Carly and Deano take it out on Kevin when he has been the only person that has remained in their lives!!! They should have been taking out the fact that Kevin wasn't their father on their mother who seemed to feel it right to have one night stands whilst married surely?!

And how come Pauline's ashes were available so quickly?!   

Ben - the devil child!  I hope he is found out soon though I doubt it.

Not bad the last couple of days - watchable anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

In reply to the post about Jimbo Wicks in the thread that was closed; Jimbo was the eldest. Carly is younger as Shirley was hardly likely to go off with that Danny, then Kevin bring up the kid seeing as if that were true, there'd have been nothing to keep him there, and we have seen that Kevin is the type to go travelling.

----------


## Katy

I missed Tuesdays, doesnt seem i missed much though just more shoutoing between the Wicks I gather. The episodes have been ok this week, but im at that stage where i dont care if i miss it or not. Im doing the same with neighbours. 

About Ben though, he is one wicked child.

----------


## Abbie

> And how come Pauline's ashes were available so quickly?!


 :Searchme:  Its soapland maybe?

----------


## Siobhan

> In reply to the post about Jimbo Wicks in the thread that was closed; Jimbo was the eldest. Carly is younger as Shirley was hardly likely to go off with that Danny, then Kevin bring up the kid seeing as if that were true, there'd have been nothing to keep him there, and we have seen that Kevin is the type to go travelling.



Deano is youngest, Carly is about 2 years old as far as I know.

----------


## alan45

> And how come Pauline's ashes were available so quickly?!


Ashes  (or cremated remains to be politically correct) are available generally on thne day following the cremation. However in the Moron had booked an early slot at Walford Crematorium then he could probably have got them the same day. Thats the real world though. 

In the Walford Crematorium they were probably ready before the final hymn was sung

----------


## parkerman

> In reply to the post about Jimbo Wicks in the thread that was closed; Jimbo was the eldest. Carly is younger as Shirley was hardly likely to go off with that Danny, then Kevin bring up the kid seeing as if that were true, there'd have been nothing to keep him there, and we have seen that Kevin is the type to go travelling.


I always thought Jimbo was the eldest too...

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> And how come Pauline's ashes were available so quickly?!   
> 
> 
> Ashes  (or cremated remains to be politically correct) are available generally on thne day following the cremation. However in the Moron had booked an early slot at Walford Crematorium then he could probably have got them the same day. Thats the real world though. 
> 
> In the Walford Crematorium they were probably ready before the final hymn was sung


Oh right - thanks Alan - we had to wait 7-10 days for both of my grandparents, so hence my query.

----------


## Chris_2k11

anything interesting happen last night? missed it.

----------


## CrazyLea

Go check out the episode guide in 'episode guide' my lovely  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JoJo
> ...


I think it depends on the crematorium.. Our one in dublin only cremates once a weeks so if are there on thursday, you will have to wait til the following wednesday to get the ashes

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


Under the Code of Practice of the Crematorium Society of Great Britain (which most if not all Crematoria in the UK subscribe to) THE REMAINS MUST WHERE POSSIBLE BE CREMATED IMMEADIATLY FOLLOWING THE SERVICE and should be cremated the same day

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Terrible acting from Phil Daniels and Kellie Shirley.  Painful to watch.

Only good stuff was Pat's word with Sonia and Jim's speech in the Vic.  John Bardon is so good when he's given half decent material.  

The rest was garbage.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I have to say, i quite liked tonight's episode. I found it quite moving in places. Although every scene with Ben makes me want to throw myself off Beachy Head  :EEK!:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Terrible acting from Phil Daniels and Kellie Shirley. Painful to watch.
> 
> Only good stuff was Pat's word with Sonia and Jim's speech in the Vic. John Bardon is so good when he's given half decent material. 
> 
> The rest was garbage.


We are complete contrast's on tonight episode!  :Lol:  Yes John's bit was very good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Never mind.  Hey I won't be moaning from next week, as tommorow is my last episode before I give up watching again.   :Sad: 




> Although every scene with Ben makes me want to throw myself off Beachy Head


I'd happily throw Ben off Beachy Head.  If I were Stella Artois, I would have flung him in that hot oven, and put a heavy object in front of it so he couldn't escape.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Never mind. Hey I won't be moaning from next week, as tommorow is my last episode before I give up watching again.


I like the again in that Sentance! 

Not sure i'd want to kill a child, just coz he annoys me, but i can see how the little runt could make people feel that way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Send Ben back to the planet he came from - assuming it hasn't been destroyed by The Firm or aliens etc.

I only returned a couple of months ago, because of the start of Pauline's exit, and am tuning out again once the legendary Fowler name is extinguished once and for all.

----------


## alan45

> II found it quite moving in places.k:


But then again so is Syrup of Figs

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oooo yuk, that stuff is vile. and it stink's!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Oooo yuk, that stuff is vile. and it stink's!!!


See what I mean.  More in common with EE than you thought :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> 
> 
> Oooo yuk, that stuff is vile. and it stink's!!! 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. More in common with EE than you thought


No chance my little fluffy teddy bear.  :Wub:  
It's getting better again Alan, i know you secretly love it really  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> ...


Not until they get rid of the ill researched and poorly written storyline not to mention ridiculous characters that not even their mothers could love. Im in the Richie Camp. No more EE for me for a while.

----------


## Kim

I only have one thing to say ....  :Sick:  Even my gran chanted 'oh no,' when Sonia and Martin were kissing.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

Ben is pure evil.. did anyone else think he had a lepercaun on his shoulder telling him to burn stuff  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  How can Phil let that idiot rule his life.. he doesn't even have the decency to call Stella and apologise.. she did nothing wrong

Jim's speech got to me last night and how selfish is Carly.. ok she finds her dad is not her real dad but he was there for her through everything, do that count for nothing?? she should have talked instead of behaving like a brat

I really really want Sonia and Martin to leave together.. regardless of what Sonia says, they are totally in love and are so right for each other.. besides if they both leave they take robot rebecca!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

I'm liking the stuff with the wicks, taken a while for Carly to get a good storyline, this has done her character justice. Linda Henry is doing a great job as Shirley, shes give me a reason to watch recently.

Altough I've never been a big Sonia and Martin fan last night's episode was quiet good with them, it's not going to be the same without them seen as they've featured heavily recently.

The wicks stuff is kind of coming to an end, as are Martin/Sonia, I really cant see any potential storylines at the moment, theres barely any characters in it now, most are token characters and useless wooden ones, they need a complete wash out of the cast, getting some decent characters and storylines back into the show.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ben is pure evil.. did anyone else think he had a lepercaun on his shoulder telling him to burn stuff  How can Phil let that idiot rule his life.. he doesn't even have the decency to call Stella and apologise.. she did nothing wrong


Yeah Ben is evil, but what about Abby, she is a nasty peace of work altogether, must be Max's genes. I can understand Ben's behaviour he doesn't want to share Phil. Phil should give him all the attention and not force a new caretaker on him, neither should he force Stella. It is difficult for children to like the new partners of their parents, especially when their own mum died.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't blame Kevin to go listening to Carly go on she wrecks my head she is really overacting at the moment i think her and Deano should be glad Kevin stuck around. So Damian oh i mean Ben was caught out i'm glad. Sonia/Martin storyline has gone on for too long i don't think anyone cares what happens to them.

----------


## Abbie

> Deano is youngest, Carly is about 2 years old as far as I know.


Lol just read this  :Lol:  Did you mean she was 2 years older?

----------


## soapyclean

GO CARLY!!!!!!! Nice hit  :Cheer:   :Clap:  , glad to see Ian inadvertantly made Martin see his mother still had him under her thumb.
Good on Phil for turning the old slapperr down, Linda Henry is such a  good actress she had the guys going eeeeeeeewwwwwwww hehehehehe

What a lovely ending, you knew it was going to happen there was no other way. Glad to see their daughter knew what she wanted after losing her nan and seeing her mum get arrested, she wanted a proper family.

I would've thought they would've rung Dot and  Jim to let them know what had happened  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm really glad they left together with Rebecca just like Kat and Alfie. They are meant to be together.

----------


## crjs1

Im SO glad too! But god that poor kid is going to be messed up!

----------


## sarah21

> Sonia/Martin storyline has gone on for too long i don't think anyone cares what happens to them.


NO actually, you're wrong. Just because you have never liked Sonia doesn't mean nobody cares about what happens to Martin and Sonia. And what has gone on for too long? It has been an ongoing storyline like Dot and Jim, or any of the other couples. I'm going to really miss them and according to many other boards so are a lot of people. They were major, long time characters in EE and we didn't need to lose them. The only other ones worth caring about now are Dot, Jim, Ian and Pat. The Brannings have potential but it is obvious that they will break up. The Wicks are awful, the Foxes so-so, the Mitchells are a shell of the family they used to be. The Millers certainly wouldn't be missed, especially appalling Dawn. You need long term characters for stability on the show.

I'm glad Martin finally came to his senses and for once, put Sonia first.

----------

crjs1 (02-02-2007)

----------


## Abbie

awww I thought it was really sweet at the end , Loved the classic taxi exit and thought it was really sweet when they kissed and it showed you the shot of Rebecca in between them.

----------


## x Amby x

That was such a good episode! I've always had a softspot for Sonia and Martins relationship! Im glad they left together it was really nice and romantic! Like people said they're meant to be together just like Kat and Alfie! Although i must say i hate it when they put the sad music on at the end! It always makes me cry!!! 

Loved the stuff with Carly tonight! glad she hit Shirley! totally deserved it! And it funny was it Shirley coming onto Phil! what is it about woman being attracted to that man! lol

Overall great episode!

----------


## Abbie

> And it funny was it Shirley coming onto Phil! what is it about woman being attracted to that man! lol


Lol I know that was quite funny, but i also found it quite awkward.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I decided to watch that eastenders revealed thing about them tonight and actually thought it was really good. It was nice to see all the old scenes with the Jacksons, etc.. and the not so good scenes with 'sarah the stalker'  :Ninja:   :Lol:  lol I think i'll probs miss them a bit, Sonia more.

----------


## Abbie

> I decided to watch that eastenders revealed thing about them tonight and actually thought it was really good. It was nice to see all the old scenes with the Jacksons, etc.. and the not so good scenes with 'sarah the stalker'   lol I think i'll probs miss them a bit, Sonia more.


I watched that too, i thought it was great and you got to see Sonia and her Trumpet lol

----------


## Jojo

I forgot to watch tonights episode, will have to watch the omnibus again (although this time, i'll make sure I check what time it is on and not record the first half and miss the second half, like last week and the demise of Joe lol  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Abbie

> I forgot to watch tonights episode, will have to watch the omnibus again (although this time, i'll make sure I check what time it is on and not record the first half and miss the second half, like last week and the demise of Joe lol )


Lol I did the same kinda thing and missed it as well, i was really annoyed.

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> I forgot to watch tonights episode, will have to watch the omnibus again (although this time, i'll make sure I check what time it is on and not record the first half and miss the second half, like last week and the demise of Joe lol )
> 
> 
> Lol I did the same kinda thing and missed it as well, i was really annoyed.


Phew!!! I thought I was the only one!! You've cheered me up now! I hadn't watched it for ages, thought I'd tune in to see Joes "fall" from the window and missed it!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Aww did anyone just kinda smile at the end of tonight episode

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JoJo
> ...


I know, I was very upset, I will never see it now!

----------


## Abbie

> Aww did anyone just kinda smile at the end of tonight episode


I did, It was sweet, and soemtimes I complain about the taxi exit but in this case it was a good choice.

----------


## Jojo

> I know, I was very upset, I will never see it now!


We'll have to try and see if it can be located somewhere - the stills on the EE website just didn't do it for me!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I know, I was very upset, I will never see it now!
> 
> 
> We'll have to try and see if it can be located somewhere - the stills on the EE website just didn't do it for me!


No pictures never do it, you have to actually see it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nice tribute to Sonia here: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

I couldn't help getting the feeling we've said goodbye to two of the best Eastenders characters. I never really appreciated them, but without them there it will be weird. Theres about half a dozen characters I actually care about on the show now, as for the other 30 or so i couldn't care if they were axed or not. Eastenders needs to seriously sort itself out - fast. 

Keep Jim, Dot, Pat, Shirley, Carly and Denise. The rest, they can just go for all I care.

----------


## x Amby x

I watched the Sweethears programme on BBC Three too! I thought it was really good! It was weird seeing Gemma Bissix actually playing a nice character again compared to Clare Cunningham! lol Martin and Sonia will be missed!

----------


## Kim

Well, that was a bit different to the traditional black cab exit, but I couldn't help thinking it was a bit of a copy of the exit of Kat and Alfie. I felt sorry for Jim, and Rebecca when Martin was trying to make her eat the fish and chips. EastEnders really should bring a relative back for Jim, instead of having Sonia plan to visit them.

----------


## parkerman

Jim's got Bradley, Max and the two girls already. That's four close relatives living on the Square.

----------


## megan999

Good ending, but predictable. I will miss Martin and Sonia, but I WAS getting fed up of the constant rowing between Martin, Sonia and Pauline. They were good actors. Good luck to them.  :Clap:

----------


## Kim

> Jim's got Bradley, Max and the two girls already. That's four close relatives living on the Square.


Yeah, but he clearly doesn't get on with Max. It's not like he's had them nearby for years, nor that they are as close as Jim and Sonia, or one of her siblings. The girls just seem to go on the occasional day out with Jim when the writers decide they want to make a point of the relationship between Jim and Max. As for Bradley, since that Lydia girl came on the scene, he seems to have evaporated.

----------


## parkerman

In her will, Pauline left her Life Insurance to Michelle with 10% going to Vicky and Rebecca. What about poor little Mark Junior? Why doesn't he get anything? :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

> In her will, Pauline left her Life Insurance to Michelle with 10% going to Vicky and Rebecca. What about poor little Mark Junior? Why doesn't he get anything?


Mark junior? Allf of a sudden Im having slight memory loss

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> In her will, Pauline left her Life Insurance to Michelle with 10% going to Vicky and Rebecca. What about poor little Mark Junior? Why doesn't he get anything?
> 
> 
> Mark junior? Allf of a sudden Im having slight memory loss


Mark Jnr = Michelle's son which she had after a quickie in the Vic with Grunt in 1995, just before she left.  :Sick: 

That said, contrary to Poline's state of shock in December after hearing from the Lanky Moron about Mark Junior, I thought she knew at the time anyway.  :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


O right I see , does all of her children have a different fathers?

----------


## parkerman

She's only got two. But, yes, they both have different fathers - Den and Grunt. Michelle certainly knew how to pick 'em!

Anyway, I'm thinking of starting a petition to get Mark Jr. his due inheritance. I'm going to get Winston to go round the Square getting signatures.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think she's just got the two hasn't she?

The first was obviously with Den.
The second was with Grunt.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Anyway, I'm thinking of starting a petition to get Mark Jr. his due inheritance. I'm going to get Winston to go round the Square getting signatures....


Winston should be given the Fowler house, and he can set up his stall in the unused front entrance.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Just watched this week's episodes. They were really a good, i am glad there was a happy ending for Martin, Sonia and Rebecca, they deserved a happy ending really after everything they've gone through. 

Shirley is brilliant, loved the scenes where she was flirting with Garry and Phil.

I thought Carly and Deano overreacted to Kevin's revelation that he wasn't their father.

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Carly and Deano overreacted to Kevin's revelation that he wasn't their father.


I don't know about overreacted, but they certainly overacted...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed two episodes this week  :Crying:  Oh well never mind  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> I missed two episodes this week  Oh well never mind


Well done Chris the therapy is obviously working. You have almost kicked the habit. Hopefully in a couple of weeks you will be able to join Richie and I in the EE Rehab programme.

----------


## callummc

i think i need rehab myself after sitting through 3 episodes today,had to miss the last cos of the football ,did i miss much,cant stand the new woman,she really makes me wanna turn of

----------


## alan45

> i think i need rehab myself after sitting through 3 episodes today,had to miss the last cos of the football ,did i miss much,cant stand the new woman,she really makes me wanna turn of


Join us. The producers of present day EE make it so easy

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I thought Carly and Deano overreacted to Kevin's revelation that he wasn't their father.
> 
> 
> I don't know about overreacted, but they certainly overacted...


*Carly just shouted and shouted with her big mouth .. but I loved it when she had time to shoot Dawn down just as she needed it *

----------


## Siobhan

> Just watched this week's episodes. They were really a good, i am glad there was a happy ending for Martin, Sonia and Rebecca, they deserved a happy ending really after everything they've gone through. 
> 
> Shirley is brilliant, loved the scenes where she was flirting with Garry and Phil.
> 
> I thought Carly and Deano overreacted to Kevin's revelation that he wasn't their father.


I was really really happy to see Martin and Rebecca stop the cab.. it was a perfect ending for all of them and was so glad it happened.. I have to say I cried with happiness.. it was so sweet and lovely

Shirley is brilliant!!!! she was good in Bad girls and she is great in EE. excellent addition to the cast.

----------


## prettypayal

it was nice to see aleast one couple had a happy ending for a change apart from kat and alfie

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Just watched this week's episodes. They were really a good, i am glad there was a happy ending for Martin, Sonia and Rebecca, they deserved a happy ending really after everything they've gone through. 
> 
> Shirley is brilliant, loved the scenes where she was flirting with Garry and Phil.
> 
> I thought Carly and Deano overreacted to Kevin's revelation that he wasn't their father.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about Martin Sonia and Rebecca it was really nice, just one of them endings that make you smile and say awww to  :Wub:

----------


## Siobhan

How cute was that scene with Jim and Dot in the laundrette last night?? It was just so them and it was beautifully played.

Dawn needs a slap!! what did she expect? A man to leave his wife for a slapper like her and another person needing a slap is Carly... get a grip woman

----------


## JustJodi

I thought the scene with Jim and Dot was adorable, Jim really loves that woman, and Dot gets all flustered when he says stuff like that, but U could see that lil secretive smile she has and u know she loves it.. :Wub:  

Good going Dawn.......not........can she get any thicker !!!! Does she think NOW that the "world" knows she is knocked up that her "lover"will leave his wife ??
duhhhhhhhhhhh..........She is as dumb as a box of rocks ! :Wal2l:  

Caryl indeed does need a good shaking, shes such a cow...all she does is scream at people...arrrghhhh :Mad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Good going Dawn.......not........can she get any thicker !!!! Does she think NOW that the "world" knows she is knocked up that her "lover"will leave his wife ??
> duhhhhhhhhhhh..........She is as dumb as a box of rocks !


My oh my, she is thick! Rob choosing her, uhm, not! I think
But May needs to get of her case following her around, shouldn't you be doing that! It would do my head in!

----------


## Siobhan

> My oh my, she is thick! Rob choosing her, uhm, not! I think
> But May needs to get of her case following her around, shouldn't you be doing that! It would do my head in!


yeah that would do my head in too... I would be really pissed off and would maybe respond better if i was left alone

----------


## Katy

Jane and Tanya face was a picture when she announced, especially as it cam after, its no wonder he picked May over Dawn. Brilliant !.

----------


## Kim

I can't help thinking Jane and Tanya's characters could be ruined here. They were discussing that they initially thought of May as 'up herself,' but their faces when Dawn made that announcement, and the way May made it obvious she knew all about it. The way Jane and Tanya looked wasn't good - Tanya could look as if she is contradicting herself as she has taken Max back many times, but Rob's done it once, and it's obvious Dawn means nothing, and they didn't look too happy about the baby, and Jane is bringing up kids that aren't hers.

----------


## Kim

Anomaly scan? I thought an anomaly was something that was different from the rest of the pattern. I guess May thinks Dawn is odd....

----------


## Jojo

> Anomaly scan? I thought an anomaly was something that was different from the rest of the pattern. I guess May thinks Dawn is odd....


Anomaly Scan is the scan that is had at 20 weeks pregnant Kim to fully check the baby's measurements, organs etc.  Its a more detailed scan during which any problems organ wise or growth wise are picked up on.

----------

Kim (06-02-2007)

----------


## Siobhan

I loved the bit in the bar last night with Shirley, deano, chelsea and Mickey.. It was a bit of fun humour that is much needed in EE.. Loving Shirley, she is a breath of fresh air to EE

----------


## JustJodi

I thought it was pretty stupid for Rob and Dawn to get a cab right under May's nose and snogging there too.. Was this intentional ??? Where was Rob's BIG head at that moment??? Seems to me that his little head is ruling him big time.. It is obvious there is a physical attraction  but thats where it ends, whereas Dawn SEES things differently.. :Wal2l:  

I also enjoyed the Vic moment too ( with Deano, Mickey,Chelsa and Shirley) I think that was the funniest moment EE has had in a long time,,they were HONESTLY having fun,,, :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

(very ashamed to say this) I feel sorry for Deano.. you could see how happy and proud he was to be called "son" and to have his mum but he feels he has to go along with the rest of the family.. Deano really wants his mum and Carly is stopping this... she needs a slap. Mind you, even Chelsea who doesn't know her says she doesn't like her, so why pretend??

----------


## Abbie

> I loved the bit in the bar last night with Shirley, deano, chelsea and Mickey.. It was a bit of fun humour that is much needed in EE.. Loving Shirley, she is a breath of fresh air to EE


Aww I thought that bit was good too. Im quite surprised I like Shirley, at the start I thought she was going to be... well to put it nicely horrible, but i think she's alright

----------


## Kim

May is really starting to annoy me. Surely, if you tell your husband to start having a supposed affair with his mistress, it's going to involve him snogging her under your nose, or where it is risky, because otherwise they are likely to suspect you don't really want to leave your wife.

----------


## littlemo

God! How could May just sit there and listen 2 that?! 

Other than that though, it was kind of boring. I've hardly watched it at all this week.

----------


## PR1811

Just been waiting for next week... ;)

----------


## Abbie

That May is mad!!!!!!!!
She must be so desperate for a child

----------


## Chris_2k11

They're focusing on the May/Dawn/Rob stuff wayyyy too much, its very boring  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> They're focusing on the May/Dawn/Rob stuff wayyyy too much, its very boring


I know! and its a mad storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Caught a bit of it tonight (given up watching) and saw the 'hilarious' scenes with Darren, Mickey, Li and Preeti.  Absolute rubbish.  These are characters that need to go in the industrial shredder...

..along with Rob and Dawn.  Deary me, painful to watch.  This storyline's ruined May, who seemed a good character before this baby nonsense spiralled out of control.  She now comes across as a mad, psychologically flawed and mentally ill doctor.  Just like your average GP then??

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I don't think the May/Rob/Dawn storyline is boring. I quite like it. I really feel for May, she must ber desperate if she is willing for Rob to start up the affair just in order to keep hold of that baby. It was so sad when she had to hide in the bedroom and cover up her ears to ignore the sound of her husband sleepinmg with Dawn outside though as Rob said this was her idea to bein with. I guessed it probably was because she told Rob he had better go alone to the hospital and do whatever it takes to stop Dawn aborting the child, I guessedit would be something like this. Its not fair on Dawn of course but i am sorry for May. I think that because she knows Rob realy loves her and there is no emotional invlvement she can just about put up with him having an affair with Dawn. 

What was all that stuff with darren yesterday? imean if he is selling things online why are the things in his room and if they are not stolen as he claims why shide what he's doing?

----------


## LostVoodoo

me and my family are taking bets on whether May's going to go on a killing spree sometime soon...seriously when Dawn walked into that nursery you just realised how creepy May's become. she almost as bad as Ben!

----------


## parkerman

What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn? :Confused:   :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn?


Im not really sure, someone said earlier it was her idea, in that case I missed that episode.

----------


## Jojo

> What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn?


Exactly parkerman - if it was May's idea in the first place to re-ignite the affair, then why lie about his whereabouts?! Seems a bit strange.

----------


## littlemo

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn? 
> 
> 
> Exactly parkerman - if it was May's idea in the first place to re-ignite the affair, then why lie about his whereabouts?! Seems a bit strange.


Yeah very odd. 

I didn't watch much this week, so i'm catching up with the ominibous. 

I think Jay and Bert's relationship, is going to be the making of Bert's character. Jay is so fab. I like him. You have to have a tearaway teen in EE. Darren is a different kind of tearaway, a bit more intelligent.

Liking Squiggle and Darren. Be good if something developed there.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn? 
> 
> 
> Exactly parkerman - if it was May's idea in the first place to re-ignite the affair, then why lie about his whereabouts?! Seems a bit strange.


Surely it couldn't be because the Eastenders scriptwriters got it wrong...they are usually so good on continuity...ahem  :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> What I couldn't understand about the Rob/May/Dawn storyline was why Rob lied to May during the week about having to work late at the office. If the affair was her idea why didn't he just tell her that he was seeing Dawn? 
> 
> 
> Exactly parkerman - if it was May's idea in the first place to re-ignite the affair, then why lie about his whereabouts?! Seems a bit strange.


I was thinking that that might have been for Dawn's benefit; having her think that May nearly found out about them, but obviously she wasn't too pleased about that. I don't feel sorry for May at all at the moment - restarting an affair to keep a baby would obviously involve physical contact; Dawn would be straight off down the abortion clinic if Rob tried "It might hurt the baby," or something.

----------


## Jojo

Yes but Dawn wasn't in the room when Rob told May he was working late, so if it was part of the big plan, why did he lie to her - why wasn't he upfront about it.  I could understand it if Dawn was around then, in the vicinity or whatever, but it was just the two of them, in their flat, on their own.  Thats why it didn't make sense to me.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

To be honest Ems, none of it makes sense!

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes but Dawn wasn't in the room when Rob told May he was working late, so if it was part of the big plan, why did he lie to her - why wasn't he upfront about it.  I could understand it if Dawn was around then, in the vicinity or whatever, but it was just the two of them, in their flat, on their own.  Thats why it didn't make sense to me.


It was for us Em.. so that we would think she didn't know but it could have been code for them too.. She might not what to hear "oh I am going to sleep with Dawn tonight" so they used " I am going to be working late" do lessen the affect (possible? )

----------


## Abbie

> To be honest Ems, none of it makes sense!


lol you can say that again, its a strange absurd storyline and it will be interesting to se what the outcome is

----------


## Jojo

> To be honest Ems, none of it makes sense!


You can say that again Richie - I like nice easy watching that time of the evening, whilst putting my feet up with a cuppa, kids in bed, peace at last.  I don't want to be having to think too hard about things.  Those kinds of thinking are left to my CSI watching lol

----------


## Kim

> Yes but Dawn wasn't in the room when Rob told May he was working late, so if it was part of the big plan, why did he lie to her - why wasn't he upfront about it.  I could understand it if Dawn was around then, in the vicinity or whatever, but it was just the two of them, in their flat, on their own.  Thats why it didn't make sense to me.


I thought that would have been part of Rob's plan to make Dawn think that May was close to finding out about them, because if she was told straight, she was hardly going to go off on one, and because it was her idea and she hadn't been told, maybe she thought it meant that Rob actually was interested in Dawn.

----------


## Jojo

Sorry Kim - you've totally confused me now......

----------


## Kim

Oh right, sorry, I'll try again. 

I think deep down Dawn really likes May thinking there's something going on, even though she told Rob she didn't, and I think he knows she likes it that way, so maybe he didn't tell May because he knew she would kick off, then it would make Dawn think that May was close to knowing, which it did. With May, because it was her idea, maybe not being told made her think that there really was something going on between Rob and Dawn.

I thought tonight's episode was good, but I thought it looked like Lydia and Bradley were on Stacey's side of the fence. And I thought that was a text that Rob got, and that it was going to ask, "Where are you?"  :Rotfl:

----------


## slater girl

When the affair comes out, bradley and tanya will get the comfort and support they need to get through it all from everybody in albert square.

I can imagine peggy saying to max and stacey to go away in the pub infront of everyone because of the damage and hurt they have caused as she did the same when carol/david/bianca affair was revealed and did not want bianca in her pub as it was painful for everyone to deal with.

How will all the locals react to the way max and stacey have treated tanya and bradley. what are your reactions to this.

----------


## parkerman

I couldn't believe that the Rob/May/Dawn storyline could get any worse, but somehow the scriptwriters managed it last night. They deserve an award for the worst story in soap history. The challenge is, can they make it sink to even lower depths? :Wal2l:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked the romantic night in Rob spent with May.Its obvious its May he truly loves not Dawn and that May loves him too. I know I'm in the mnority but Ican't wait to see how the storyline works out.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

[QUOTE=slater girl;499611]when carol/david/bianca affair was revealed and did not want bianca in her pub as it was painful for everyone to deal with.
QUOTE]

I thought it was carol/Dan/Bianca.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was both.  Carol/David/Bianca was 1995.  Dan/Carol/Bianca was 1999.  Both great storylines, unlike the baby storyline running right now....

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh right. 

I liked the stuff with Dan, Crol and Bianca, that was superb.

----------


## littlemo

God! I wish i'd seen yesterday's episode. There were so many references tonight. And i'm really unhappy about it. Got to watch it on Sunday! 

Felt sorry for Bradley, but I also agreed with Stacey, it is a little too late. A mistake made in haste is fair enough, but it's lasted 2 months. I still want them back together though it's so sad. I feel for Stacey too.

God Max is so sick! All he did tonight was smirked. Did you see the way he was with Bradley? he's got no decorum whatsoever.

----------


## Kim

> It was both.  Carol/David/Bianca was 1995.  Dan/Carol/Bianca was 1999.  Both great storylines, unlike the baby storyline running right now....


I thought Carol was pregnant with Dan's baby when the affair came out, so Carol was threatening to abort it. I don't know if she had the abortion, or not, because I saw the episode on one of those weekend specials. 

I'm glad Bradley dumped Lydia; for some reason she reminds me of Jade Goody, but with more brain cells and less of a mouth. I can't decide what was worse - Max and Stacey tonight, or on christmas day. I felt sorry for Bradley; thought Max was going to be revealed as Stacey was slipping back behind the curtain.

----------


## CrazyLea

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate the whole Max/Stacey stuff? Yes? No? Well if not, I do  :Angry: . Poor Bradley! Max is supposed to be his father.. some father he is. Stacey, an ex girlfriend, some ex girlfriend  :Angry:  I just want to reach through the screen and give Max and Stacey a big slap, and Bradley a hug! The sooner it's all out in the open, the better.. Stacey is going to end up ruined if it carrys on. Can anyone honestly say they love Stacey as much as they did before? Cause I don't, I'm going straight off her.

 Must say, the whole thing reminds me of my mate, but we won't go there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> It was both.  Carol/David/Bianca was 1995.  Dan/Carol/Bianca was 1999.  Both great storylines, unlike the baby storyline running right now....
> 
> 
> I thought Carol was pregnant with Dan's baby when the affair came out, so Carol was threatening to abort it. I don't know if she had the abortion, or not, because I saw the episode on one of those weekend specials.


Yes, she did abort Dan's baby after she found out about Bianca and Dan's affair.

----------


## Siobhan

> Have I ever mentioned how much I hate the whole Max/Stacey stuff? Yes? No? Well if not, I do . Poor Bradley! Max is supposed to be his father.. some father he is. Stacey, an ex girlfriend, some ex girlfriend  I just want to reach through the screen and give Max and Stacey a big slap, and Bradley a hug! The sooner it's all out in the open, the better.. Stacey is going to end up ruined if it carrys on. Can anyone honestly say they love Stacey as much as they did before? Cause I don't, I'm going straight off her.
> 
>  Must say, the whole thing reminds me of my mate, but we won't go there


Stacey just wanted revenge but it has gotten out of hand now.

I am really not like Jay at all and bert is a waste of space. Ben needs a good slap and I hope stella gets more creepy.. I like these two for their pure evilness

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked the little chat between Shirley & Denise in the pub on Friday  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> I liked the little chat between Shirley & Denise in the pub on Friday


they are both fantastic actresses and they bounce of each other professionally

----------


## Abbie

I must of missed something over the past weeks but where is Patrick!?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I saw him briefly a week or two ago, on the occasion I was flicking through the channels.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Max is becoming a lot like Den. Den took hrissie round to Ian's and gave ian the necklace togive to Kate. Stacey tips Max off about the reciet and he buys a necklace to allay any suspicion on Tanyas part but in Den's case he started it and in this case Stacey started it. If Stacey really flt for Bradley she wouldn't have tried it on with his dad to begin with. Max is just a weakling. He didn't need top give in to Stacey's advances. I thought he was going to end it whenhe was sitting beside her inthe car. Some people are strong enough to say no and I don't mean only women.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Have I ever mentioned how much I hate the whole Max/Stacey stuff? Yes? No? Well if not, I do . Poor Bradley! Max is supposed to be his father.. some father he is. Stacey, an ex girlfriend, some ex girlfriend  I just want to reach through the screen and give Max and Stacey a big slap, and Bradley a hug! The sooner it's all out in the open, the better.. Stacey is going to end up ruined if it carrys on. Can anyone honestly say they love Stacey as much as they did before? Cause I don't, I'm going straight off her.
> 
>  Must say, the whole thing reminds me of my mate, but we won't go there 
> 
> 
> Stacey just wanted revenge but it has gotten out of hand now.
> ...



  Spoiler:     That's what I've heard happens. It didn't really interest me that much, so I can't remember what it said they do.

----------


## Katy

Oh my god, Ben is such a brat. 

Phil was so righ t to lose his temper with him, he really likes Stella. I thought that the scenes with Carly and Pat were good as well, so glad phil let them off for a bit. But Denise cant leave Walford ! i like her.

----------


## Siobhan

Ben does need a slap..ok so he didn't put the glue there on purpose this time but he has done so much other stuff.. I want Stella to get all creepy with him again and go physco

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I must of missed something over the past weeks but where is Patrick!?


He was in last week and talked to Libby and Denise, and off again.

I have to stick up for Ben, the poor boy he can't help himself, it is a difficult time for him. He is just a child. Phil should stick with him. He doesn't have to loose Stella but he has to meet her outside the house for now.

But for the story to develop I'm with you Siobhan.

----------


## Jojo

I've just got to say I am switching over before my pancakes make a reappearance!

Stacey and Max has to stop  :Sick:   Ewww eurgh and gross!!

----------

JustJodi (20-02-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> I've just got to say I am switching over before my pancakes make a reappearance!
> 
> Stacey and Max has to stop  Ewww eurgh and gross!!


I am with ya on this one Ems..... Stacey and Max are revolting !!!
Disgusting to say the least !!!! How much longer do we have to put up with this story line,, does any one else know ??? :Searchme:  

Ah ha so Sean is baaaaaaaaaackkkkk..... :Ninja:  

I honestly do not like Jay..I can't even feel sorry for him, What can Pat do for Jay any ways?? ...I have always DISLIKED Bert.. I actually hate the guy . hes useless !!! :Sick:  

Pretti got her revenge,,,,,,,,,BIKINI WAX,, I told hubby that there was gonna be a blood curdling scream any time,, sure enuff    hee hee :Rotfl:  

Bring on Thursday  :Ponder:  Hope something INTERESTING HAPPENS,,,

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Stacey/Max is a bit like Den/Zoe but I agree that Max should end it with Stacey and concentrate on Tanya. Yes unlike Den/Zoe Stacey started it and he said no a lot at the start but he's so weak willed. If he had been tenacious and refused point blank to betray Tayas it would have been a lot better but i suppose hey have to keep the storylines going.

----------


## parkerman

Who was that strange man who was sitting next to Stacey in the pub last night? I'm sure he used to be in Eastenders some time ago but then disappeared without trace.

And why did Ian put already made pancakes back in the pan to toss?????

Finally, Stacey and Max. As JoJo said above,  :Sick:  But is it likely that with Tanya sitting waiting for him in the pub he would nip in to the ladies with Stacey for a quick one??? I thought Max was supposed to be intelligent.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Finally, Stacey and Max. As JoJo said above,  But is it likely that with Tanya sitting waiting for him in the pub he would nip in to the ladies with Stacey for a quick one??? I thought Max was supposed to be intelligent.


Well it is clear that he doesn't think with his brain but follows something else entirely, hahaha!
Is there anyone who does like the storyline with Max and Stacey?! 
Eastenders should end it now. :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

Obviously Max and stacey like the risk.. howelse can you explain how stupid they both were to go to the toilet when Tanya was clearing waiting for Max in the bar???

and how selfish is Stacey??? it was Tanya's birthday and yet she expect max to meet her.. I am not like this Stacey at all  :Angry:

----------


## CrazyLea

Oops, silly Stacey  :Nono:  Inevitable, but poor gal  :Stick Out Tongue:  But does Maximus feel the same. Bom bom bommm  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Small little question.. as I'm Welsh.. just wandered whether 'arks' is the London way for ask lol?? At first I thought it was just the Fox's... but Yolande said it Tuesday...  :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe it's a hint that a character called Noah is going to be cast soon...

Caught 90 seconds of it tonight, and Winston spoke.  :Thumbsup:   Now he has a voice, can half the regular cast be muted please, then I might start watching again.  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why couldn't they just let Tanya find out tonight. NO instead they decide to drag it out even longer  :Thumbsdown:  its not even interesting

----------


## Kim

Yeah. I was almost laughing when Sean kept on about Stacey giving him Â£10 to by Tanya a drink, and then Max gave him it. He was so close to touching Max's hand and I really thought he was going to find out, because he can't seriously buy that Stacey was dating that builder and the "He uses it to tie my hands." No-one has even seen the bloke for weeks; distance relationship, Stacey Slater; don't think so. I also thought he had an inkling the way he looked at Max in the bar, and Max had a tie on, even though it wasn't the same one. I don't believe Max, he seriously doesn't love Tanya, so as long as she stays there because Max wants the kids, why does he care if she sees Sean? Or maybe he might think that it would make Stacey dump him as there would no longer be any excitement. Shirley seems like my kind of barmaid lol!

----------


## Siobhan

> Oops, silly Stacey  Inevitable, but poor gal  But does Maximus feel the same. Bom bom bommm 
> 
> Small little question.. as I'm Welsh.. just wandered whether 'arks' is the London way for ask lol?? At first I thought it was just the Fox's... but Yolande said it Tuesday...


Yeah Lea.. lots of people use it.. sounds like "axe", I find that a lot of Dublin people use it too

----------


## parkerman

> Winston spoke.



Yes, about time too. He was brilliant as always. That man has so much charisma. Winston is the man! :Clap:  

Give him a major story line and revive Eastenders' flagging fortunes. It's the only answer.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Oops, silly Stacey  Inevitable, but poor gal  But does Maximus feel the same. Bom bom bommm 
> 
> Small little question.. as I'm Welsh.. just wandered whether 'arks' is the London way for ask lol?? At first I thought it was just the Fox's... but Yolande said it Tuesday... 
> 
> 
> Yeah Lea.. lots of people use it.. sounds like "axe", I find that a lot of Dublin people use it too


I propose we arks half the cast then.  :Cool: 

Winston as Vic manager.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

I'm really liking Shirley, and to put her behind the bar is a brilliant idea. Shes one of few plus sides of the show at the moment, if only they brought in more characters like her.

----------


## littlemo

Ah, i'm liking Bert and Jay, there nice. 

On location tonight in EE, surprising! Yeah there's definetely something odd about Stella. 

Max is annoying me. He should have ended him and Stacey a long time ago. He is not near enough guilty. He should be! 

Glad Stacey is sticking up for herself.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> there's definetely something odd about Stella.


With Stella, the glass is always half full, or should that be empty....

----------


## Kim

Gerbil dies, funeral and a new pet all in one episode, they have been busy. I couldn't believe Lauren came out in black, when she found out Ralph was dead she didn't care. The episode was full of people contradicting themselves. There was Tanya who said Rolf was dead when Abi said he was called Ralph, and Stella who I think went off to scare Ben in to liking her, then turns all creepy. That is certainly not a good way to introduce a plot. That part where Max nearly ran Stacey over was so Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm the Rolf/Ralph thing was probably just an accent thing to be honest. I mean, obviously in the script it's gunna be written the same  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

However, I think that actress who plays Abi is adorable  :Wub:  She is so cute, bless her, loved Ralph/Rolph's funeral  :Smile:  and habing new Marge! 

Stella, I'm rally liking her creepy/weird side, much better than the average normal boring character.

----------


## Kim

> Hmm the Rolf/Ralph thing was probably just an accent thing to be honest. I mean, obviously in the script it's gunna be written the same 
> 
> However, I think that actress who plays Abi is adorable  She is so cute, bless her, loved Ralph/Rolph's funeral  and habing new Marge! 
> 
> Stella, I'm rally liking her creepy/weird side, much better than the average normal boring character.


I wouldn't count on it lol. That was so boring and they've gone downhill so much lately that they probably had to change writers at least 10 times during the scripting of that episode.  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

> I wouldn't count on it lol. That was so boring and they've gone downhill so much lately that they probably had to change writers at least 10 times during the scripting of that episode.


I don't get what you're saying  :Lol:  Could you be more specific please..

----------


## Pinkbanana

OMG...Are you saying the youngest Branning girl's pet is deceased??? :EEK!:   :Sad:  

Not Ralph... :Crying:  He was one of the best actors on that programme...especially last year when he managed to keep breathing even though the youngest Branning girl was squeezing the life out of him, whilst trying to hold onto him during a scene... :Lol:  

P.S. Dont tell young David, he'll be gutted... :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Don't worry PB, it's too late i've already heard the bad news last night!  :Crying:   I can't believe they decided to kill Ralph off! He was a great asset to the show, i'm really going to miss him.  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

What Im soooo confused what/who died?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whos ralph now im confused i miss one episode and someones dead

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ralph was an Easties legend, how can you not know who Ralph is!

----------


## Kim

> whos ralph now im confused i miss one episode and someones dead


Abi Branning's pet gerbil. She's forgotten all about him herself now as Max got her a new one in the same episode.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It says a lot about the state of EastEnders if the main thrust of an episode is about a gerbil.




> Ralph was an Easties legend


Along with Wellard, Chips, Terrence, Willy, and Roly.  Betty was a legend until she was abducted by a mini dalek.

----------


## Chris_2k11

You forgot Ghengis Richie  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Is that a dog or Keef?  Is there a difference?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (27-02-2007)

----------


## alan45

> It says a lot about the state of EastEnders if the main thrust of an episode is about a gerbil.


Well said. But I suppose even the death of a gerbil is more interesting than some of the recent explosive storylines. They handled the gerbil death much better than Pauline Fowlers, but then again thats not saying much.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> It says a lot about the state of EastEnders if the main thrust of an episode is about a gerbil.
> 
> 
> Its what you call lighthearted fun Richie.


Err, no it isn't.  :Confused: 




> Still I suppose baths falling from the cailing or Sean signing Sandy on Corrie are more your thing.


Well, falling baths from ceilings anyway isn't my type of thing either, but I don't see what that has to do with BBC1's most popular programme.  :Confused:

----------


## x Amby x

I hate Li! Not just because shes getting it on with Mickey, i just think shes a first class bitch! She treats everyone as though they're beneath her! I'm really liking Chelsea at the moment! i think shes great! Preeti's grown on my too! Loved Stacey tonight! you could see she was about to let slip about her and Max! lol Loved it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

How annoying is May. what a total pest.

----------


## slater girl

Max is playing stacey like a fool after last nights episode and using her to when it suits him and i think stacey can see it now, i could see stacey telling bradley to blame max for this affair when it all comes out as he has used her and took advantage of her and played on her feelings and max is to blame as he played both bradley and stacey off against each other. I could see stacey twisting the knife in to max as soon as the affair comes out as she does not want to lose bradley as he may be the only guy who really loves her and don't want to lose him for good and max saying to stacey that she was not good enough for his son and stacey out to prove him wrong by taking his son away from him for good as who will bradley believe when the truth comes out, what with max's cheating ways or stacey being taken advantage of when her feelings are low and she is hurt, what do you think.

I could see stacey turning around her revenge from bradley and putting all her hatred to max now for revenge as she may well do now after she finds out later on that max lied to her about bradley feelings on christmas day and stacey out to win bradley back eventually from help with her mum jean if she moves into the square later on as she likes bradley herself and stacey setting max up when the affair is revealed to lose his whole family as stacey always called bradley to max's that bradley is his precious son when the abortion storyline was on and she was not good enough for his son and stacey now knows all of this. And i would like stacey to twist everything so she could win and for bradley to take her side when the affair is revealed as i think she would do this to max now , what do you think.

so i would like to see a revenge played against max now and not bradley as she knows bradley still loves her now after she found out from bradley himself on valentines day, what do you think of the views i have written above.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm tired already of Max/Stacey affair i hope it comes out soon. Preeti, Chelsea and Li are all useless boring characters.

----------


## parkerman

I think I've at last found one redeeming feature about Eastenders - Robert Kazinsky (Sean). The problem is that he shows the others up even more especially Stuart Laing (Rob). What a contrast in acting ability!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bert and Gus ordered two pints of the *same thing*  tonight yeah? And it came to something .43 - that means one was dearer than the other?  :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Concessions for blind people??

----------


## alan45

> Bert and Gus ordered two pints of the *same thing*  tonight yeah? And it came to something .43 - that means one was dearer than the other?


Maybe the scriptwroters still think we have halfpennys.  Great research as usual :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well they used to use Halfpenny a lot, but then they got rid of her.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Bert and Gus ordered two pints of the *same thing* tonight yeah? And it came to something .43 - that means one was dearer than the other?


Bert probably got a pensioner's discount.  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Could this possibly be the WORST EE story ever although granted they have had some practice

----------

JustJodi (04-03-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Bert and Gus ordered two pints of the *same thing*  tonight yeah? And it came to something .43 - that means one was dearer than the other?


Just for once, I must come to the defence of Eastenders!

Bert had a pint and Gus had a bottle, so they did not have the same thing.

----------

Pinkbanana (04-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Gus and bottle, two words not normally used in the same sentence!

----------


## parkerman

You must admit though that Friday's episode was really great...Winston spoke about 4 or 5 words. The fact the rest of the episode was complete and utter rubbish is by the way....

----------


## Siobhan

> Could this possibly be the WORST EE story ever although granted they have had some practice


actually it must have been bad cause I can't remember what happened and I love EE

----------

alan45 (05-03-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Could this possibly be the WORST EE story ever although granted they have had some practice
> 
> 
> actually it must have been bad cause I can't remember what happened and I love EE


You see that Richie and I have been right all along. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was quite sorry for Rob yesterday. Its obvious that it is May he truly loves not Dawn and it must have been very hard for him to take off that ring and pretend to end his marriage even though May was desperate for him to do anything to stop Dawnhaving the abortion. Of course the whole thibgwas ultimately his ault ina way - I know he saw Dawn when he and May were on a break but then he should have been honest with Dawn about getting back together with his wife and broken it off and told May the truth about his new girlfriend. I can't wait till tonight.

----------


## JustJodi

*For some reason I get the feeling that Dawn already had an abortion ??? But thats just a feeling I got when she had this conversation with Mickey..Rob seems to be doing every thing  May wants and is hating it. No good is going to come out of all this...........* 

*Hmmmmm where was Dot in all this when those CHEAP fags were being sold LOL* 

*Who else thinks Darren made a mistake bringing in LI ?? I honestly DO NOT LIKE  her !!! * 

*It was nice seeing Peggy back ( hush Alan ) but again I have this gut feeling she is going to be OFF alot ..I thought for sure Ben would have been around when his Gramma returned from her cruise, and Phil ..*

----------


## Siobhan

yeah it all this is it is actually Rob I feel most sorry for.. I didn't think I would feel that way consider he got dawn pregnant and cheated on his wife but he clearly loves May and she is asking him to do things just so she can have the baby.. Dawn thinks everything is going her way but she is making demands on Rob too.. I am beginning to like this storyline

Li, she is not good at all.. but Shirley is a fantastic addition to EE.. this proves that good acting beat eye candy any day... I am sure that everyone would agree that Shirley outshines any of the "fit" cast members!!!

----------


## parkerman

Rob/May/Dawn... :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  

Can you imagine having that woman as your GP?

Even worse, supposing you had May as your GP and Stella as your solicitor.... :Nono:

----------


## sarah42000

> [B][SIZE=3]For some reason I get the feeling that Dawn already had an abortion ??? But thats just a feeling I got when she had this conversation with Mickey..




I actually thought that as well, she doesnt seem to have gotten any bigger since she went away, still really thin considering she must be 4/5 months gone by now

----------


## tammyy2j

Enough already with Dawn/Rob/May storyline and also Sean/Tanya. You just know that when she finds out about baldy Max and Stacey she will succumb to Sean. Chelesa is a complete airhead. EE is bad at present.

----------

parkerman (06-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Shirley is a fantastic addition to EE.. this proves that good acting beat eye candy any day... I am sure that everyone would agree that Shirley outshines any of the "fit" cast members!!!


Indeed, well said.  Probably the only good thing about EE these days (apart from Winston).

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Even worse, supposing you had May as your GP and Stella as your solicitor....


Good actresses....ridiculous characters.  That's EE for you.

----------

alan45 (06-03-2007)

----------


## PR1811

I have to say I've started fast forwarding through the May/Dawn/Rob storyline, everytime May says "...our baby" I get deeply irritated.

----------

sarah42000 (13-03-2007)

----------


## no1abbafan

I am completely fedup with the Rob/May/Dawn story too - it  is so unbelievable, I know it's a soap but come on. Please don't let this drag out for another 4 or more months until this "baby" is born. I can't believe there is a girl as "air-headed" as Dawn is supposed to be alive today. Such a rubbish character. Please let Max get found out soon, so we can finish this ridiculous story too - It's like the writers start off ok, then run out of steam 1/2 through and clutch at straws in the end to come up with a story we are interested in.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Rob/May/Dawn...   
> 
> Can you imagine having that woman as your GP?
> 
> Even worse, supposing you had May as your GP and Stella as your solicitor....



I admit Stellas a bit of a psycho but I do like May despite her issues.

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or at the start when kids broke into the car lot and then later when Carly smashed place up that they both look the same!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Maybe it started off with the mess and it was assumed it was the work of kids but thenit flashbacked and we saw what really happened.

----------


## CrazyLea

Boring episode tonight.. think it was too long, I hate hour long episodes lol. 

Only thing that saved tonights episode was Pat  :Lol:  That was funny with her and that board game, and the 1973 game of Monopoly she told about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-03-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> Boring episode tonight.. think it was too long, I hate hour long episodes lol. 
> 
> Only thing that saved tonights episode was Pat  That was funny with her and that board game, and the 1973 game of Monopoly she told about


Lol i agree i found that very funny as wll as Phil pulling out the dart from Mo's bum.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I caught tonight while reading the newspaper supplements, and that was the far more interesting option.  The episode was absolute rubbish, and an utter farce.  Nothing stands out, even Pat was smothered by the terrible Trivial Pursuit game with Deano.  The Dungeness scenes were terrible, from the banana, to Kevin riding the ladies bicycle, to the ridiculous bus crash scenes.   Then we have Carly doing drunk (badly) and more shouting and overacting, and finally we had the 'hilarious' scenes of Mo with a dart up her backside.....  Even the actors looked embarrassed with that scene.

All in all, badly scripted, badly written and badly acted.  Absolute garbage.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

I absolutely agree, Richie. I keep watching Eastenders in the naiive hope that it might improve, but last night's episode hit the depths and was even bad by Eastenders' standards, which is saying something. I think there's only one thing for it and that's to join you Richie...somewhere other than Albert Square on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know I'm in the minority but I quite liked it. I liked the scenes with Kevin and Jeff and then Shirley and Kevin at the end and it was funny what happns with Phil and Big Mo - that had me in stitches.

----------


## Suzanne

> I know I'm in the minority but I quite liked it. I liked the scenes with Kevin and Jeff and then Shirley and Kevin at the end and it was funny what happns with Phil and Big Mo - that had me in stitches.



I agree.  Phil Daniels is a brilliant actor and Burn Gorman (Jed) was outstanding.   For me, it was a nice change from the Dawn/Rob/May storyline and the Stacey/Max rubbish.

----------


## Kim

Kevin and Shirley I liked together when Kevin was saying that Jed died in his arms, it brought back a lot of memories of Jimbo for him. Why Kevin didn't call an ambulance I don't know, he can't have already been dead if he died in Kevin's arms. I felt so sorry for Kevin when he was blaming himself, saying he should have got on that bus a month ago. 

Mo and Charlie had me in stitches - he was trying to look at Chelsea's behind, then he left Mo's to Phil. At last they've had some use made of them since Mo and Bert got caught sunbathing at the allotments.

----------


## Siobhan

> I know I'm in the minority but I quite liked it. I liked the scenes with Kevin and Jeff and then Shirley and Kevin at the end and it was funny what happns with Phil and Big Mo - that had me in stitches.


I liked it too. I thought it was amusing with Phil/Mo and moving with Kevin/Jed.. Shirley and kevin are great together, wonder what Denise will say (but again all these 3 are fantastic actors so that is why this is going well)

----------


## Kim

She's already said she's moving out, so it's going to be unrealistic as if I was her I'd make him suffer then move. 

  Spoiler:     He proposes and Denise accepts, so it's pretty much a copy of Sam and Andy

----------


## tammyy2j

Another boring episode. I'm so tired of Stacey/Max affair i hope it comes out soon.

----------


## Siobhan

> Another boring episode. I'm so tired of Stacey/Max affair i hope it comes out soon.


yeah it is getting on a bit and Dawn/rob too.. two girls having affairs on their own doorsteps...

----------


## sarah42000

I was getting fed up with these storylines aswell (still am with max and stacey) but i am really starting to feel sorry for Dawn. What May is doing to her is waaay beyond normal, it is so evil, her statement last night avout "get her away from her family". What I think she is trying to do is isolate Dawn fron everyone so she doesnt feel like she has any back up left at all and wont have any fight in her left to stand up for herself and challenge May when she tries to take her child from her. The worst thing is that she is manipulating it all behind Dawns back. I wish Rob would strap on a pair, an say what he's really thinking

----------


## CrazyLea

Not a bad episode tonight, I thought. I'm really liking Stella. She's so creepy lol. Poor Abi though, all got blamed on her. Abi is great haha. More Abi storylines please  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

The rest was pretty boring. I was actually cringing when Stacey was about to walk in, and when she was laughed at. Oh dear.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I caught 5 minutes tonight.  Sophie Thompson is excellent, it's a shame she's not likely to hang around beyond 2007.  Such a shame also that her great efforts are countered by the awful woodenness of Ben Mitchell the Milkybar Kid robot from planet Nogogogog.

----------


## Joy2286

Was nice to see Bradley back at long last- I've missed him!

Stella is seriously scary! She even scares me and I'm 21!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I do not like Stella, i used to but now i think she is evil, how can she blame Abi for ripping that card when she did it, and neither can i believe that Ben actually believed it

----------


## Siobhan

Man! Stella is one creepy person. Fantastic actress playing her.. I loved the way she is all nice and then WHAM!! she burns Ben. "Its just a joke" yeah right evil woman, how come only you is laughing? We need more of her

----------

tammyy2j (14-03-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Man! Stella is one creepy person. Fantastic actress playing her.. I loved the way she is all nice and then WHAM!! she burns Ben. "Its just a joke" yeah right evil woman, how come only you is laughing? We need more of her


Yes i agree the actress playing her is fantastic.

----------


## LostVoodoo

as cool as i thought it was, how much damage can you actually do with a hot spoon?!

----------


## CrazyLea

Well a really hot spoon straight from a hot drink, actually really does hurt lol, especially on a little boy.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> as cool as i thought it was, how much damage can you actually do with a hot spoon?!


Go boil some water put it in a cup put a teaspoon in it for a few mins and then hold it on the nack of your hand!!! It hurts

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> as cool as i thought it was, how much damage can you actually do with a hot spoon?!
> 
> 
> Go boil some water put it in a cup put a teaspoon in it for a few mins and then hold it on the nack of your hand!!! It hurts



Sounds like a lady who's talking from experience?   :EEK!:   lol

I'd rather just accept that it probably does hurt somewhat  myself without trying it out... :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...


We used to do it to each other when we were at school!

Chicken go try it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Best thing tonight.. Stella. She's fab. I love how she said "It will be much easier to steal him from you now," then pretended it was a joke. I do agree with someone who said that it's a shame it's working against Ben.. he makes it dry.

----------


## Joy2286

Max is a b*****d! That's all I'm saying on the matter- feel so sorry for Bradders!

And Stella is flippin scary- she even frightened me and I'm 21 years old

----------


## Siobhan

> Best thing tonight.. Stella. She's fab. I love how she said "It will be much easier to steal him from you now," then pretended it was a joke. I do agree with someone who said that it's a shame it's working against Ben.. he makes it dry.


I was thinking the same thing.. Stella is brilliant it is such a shame we don't have a better child actor to work with her.. she is creepy and she is getting worse.. Charlie Jones lacks the emotions to work with her.

Max is evil!!! Stacey did start this as revenge but she fell for him and now that she wanted to spend time with Bradley, Max pulls the "I want you" stunt!! what is he playing at? does he not want his son to be happy.. It is very very clear that he doesn't want Stacey

----------


## parkerman

Quite frankly I find Eastenders is beginning to get so painful to watch it actually hurts. I turned it off last night's episode about half way through. Fortunately I had been doing some painting during the day so I went and watched that dry instead. It was much more exciting.

----------


## Siobhan

> Quite frankly I find Eastenders is beginning to get so painful to watch it actually hurts. I turned it off last night's episode about half way through. Fortunately I had been doing some painting during the day so I went and watched that dry instead. It was much more exciting.


you missed evil Stella.. she was fantastic

----------


## Siobhan

Just wanted to add, I loved the scene between Kevin and Denise in Pat's house too.. if they got rid of the max/stacey and rob/dawn part, this would have been a perfect episode

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Stella is actually make the child more bearable to watch, i'm nearly finding myself likeing him!

----------


## Abbie

Stella is crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy!!!
I never would of guessed her character was like, and I agree with you dawn she has made ben better to watch

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Best thing tonight.. Stella. She's fab. I love how she said "It will be much easier to steal him from you now," then pretended it was a joke. I do agree with someone who said that it's a shame it's working against Ben.. he makes it dry.
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.. Stella is brilliant it is such a shame we don't have a better child actor to work with her.. she is creepy and she is getting worse.. Charlie Jones lacks the emotions to work with her.
> 
> Max is evil!!! Stacey did start this as revenge but she fell for him and now that she wanted to spend time with Bradley, Max pulls the "I want you" stunt!! what is he playing at? does he not want his son to be happy.. It is very very clear that he doesn't want Stacey


Yeah, it's very clear; the way he's always going on, "It's this or nothing." Currently thinking that I may give the omnibus a miss, even though I only saw the Kevin/Denise scene in the kitchen on Thursday.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Stella is actually make the child more bearable to watch, i'm nearly finding myself likeing him!


i'm the same! me and my family have spent months going on about how Ben is the devil child and he plans to murder them all, but now i really do feel sorry for him! we're now taking bets on who pushes who down some stairs.

----------


## Joy2286

Aaaaaaw felt so sorry for Bradders last night!

Was a good episode on the whole- nice to see more faces we haven't seen for a while and the Wicks clan taking a back seat for once

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Poor Billy, hasnt him and Honey been through enough? It was nice to see them in the episode though as we dont see them very often.

----------


## Joy2286

I agree and Janet is just gorgeous!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Janet is just gorgeous!


Yes i agree she is adorable. Poor Billy everything goes wrong for him. I'm loving Pschyo Stella great character. Max/Stacey i so tried of this already i hope its found out soon  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (21-03-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I agree and Janet is just gorgeous!


Yeah she is a georgeous little girl isnt she

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed EE last night. Pat/Honey/billy was fantastic.. emma and perry are such excellent actors and the whole storyline was sweet and dealt with really well. It was nice to see that they both had the same fear. Charlie comment to Billy was perfect. I know too many people who say they will wait until they have money to have a kid and they don't get around to it. If you want a child, you will always find the money and if you love them enough, it is a great start

Dawn hair was a boring bit, ditto Stacey/max stuff... Stacey is been played and cannot see it but she holds all the cards.. she has nothing to lose, she is not the one cheating, she is not with any other man. Max can lose it all if the affair gets out and the sooner Stacey realises this, then she can get the upper hand back

Phil/Ian.. we get it, you dont' like each other and Ian always loses!! will he ever learn. Lucy annoys me, ditto Jay!. May on the other hand, she is play tanya like a violin!! she is giving all the "I'm a hurt victim" but did you catch the devious smile on her face!! she has this all wrapped up! I am beginning to like her character and she plays it well. 

Stella and ben, she is so creepy and ben doesn't realise it!!
Well worth watching for the hour.

----------

CrazyLea (23-03-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Can the whole Stacey/Max thing just end now - please? its really boring and i honestly couldn't care less wether they got together or not to be honest so they should just forget this story line and concentrate on a couple who deserve to be on screen - Honey and Billy.

Speaking of Honey and Billy how sweet was that bit up in the Vic when Billy told Honey about the debts

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Speaking of Honey...how sweet....


You said it, although I prefer marmalade.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (24-03-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

that one bit when Peggy was talking to Stacey about growing up and all that i thought was a very nice little moment

----------


## Abbie

> that one bit when Peggy was talking to Stacey about growing up and all that i thought was a very nice little moment


I Know it was and then I thought myabe she was relaise something and end it with Max! But no, I was worng

----------


## Joy2286

> that one bit when Peggy was talking to Stacey about growing up and all that i thought was a very nice little moment


Yeah that was rather sweet! I really liked that  :Big Grin:  Stacey does still have a heart underneath it all

----------


## tobyrory

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> that one bit when Peggy was talking to Stacey about growing up and all that i thought was a very nice little moment
> 
> 
> Yeah that was rather sweet! I really liked that  Stacey does still have a heart underneath it all


I think Stacey needs to sit down and have a good long chat with Peggy she'd soon set her on the right path.

----------


## parkerman

Peggy? Set someone on the right path?  :Rotfl:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (26-03-2007), alan45 (26-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes, Peggy introduces oneself down the right path, of wigs and pinging bras, leading to excess misery.

----------


## alan45

> Peggy? Set someone on the right path?


She should send her down the towpath of Walford Canal where she could meet someone with a bunch of daffodils. In fact Peggy should accompany her

----------


## Pinkbanana

Tonight's episode was   :EEK!:  

May what a nut... "What May wants, May gets". :EEK!:  

Stacey and Max in the living room doing the deed, whilst youngest Branning is in the kitchen... :EEK!:  

Stella... :EEK!:  

What an episode... :EEK!:  lol

----------


## littlemo

> Tonight's episode was   
> 
> May what a nut... "What May wants, May gets". 
> 
> Stacey and Max in the living room doing the deed, whilst youngest Branning is in the kitchen... 
> 
> Stella... 
> 
> What an episode... lol



lol hehe yeah! It's certainly mad in EE at the min!

May would have known the surrogacy contract wasn't legally binding. I'm assuming her being a doctor we are mean't to think she could do something in order to get the baby off Dawn. But really it seems unlikely. 

God where does Stacey get off?! lol. It was certainly passionate, but with Abi in the next room. It's pretty sick if that gets her off!  

Oh my god Stella! What is wrong with that woman?! she's not very good at keeping up a pretence either. With Tanya you could see her brain ticking over. Something weird must have gone on, at some point in her life, to have that many screws loose.

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought that scene with Max and Stacey was horrible. With Abi and Lauren in the house  :Nono: , is this a way to get us to like the sordid affair?  :Nono: .

Haha, Stella was great as usual  :Stick Out Tongue:  "Little freak." Made me laugh anyway  :Stick Out Tongue: . I don't like Ben, but felt sorry for him with the bullies, and then wetting himself. Poor guy. 

Oh dear, what's May going to do now, I agree PB, that "What May wants, May gets," sounded rather nutty  :Lol:  But good stuff all the same.

----------


## Joanne

I think there will be a "baby issue" somewhere in Stella's past. Maybe she can't have children or one died or something like that. She actually looked quite caring when she was telling Dawn to look after her baby after she'd looked through the surrogacy contract. Could also explain partly why she resents Ben so much too.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think there will be a "baby issue" somewhere in Stella's past. Maybe she can't have children or one died or something like that. She actually looked quite caring when she was telling Dawn to look after her baby after she'd looked through the surrogacy contract. Could also explain partly why she resents Ben so much too.


good thinking.. I have opened a thread on Stella theories.. check it out cause there is some good ones. 

What was Stacey thinking last night.. dressed up like a dogs dinner... Max is never leaving Tanya... and May is becoming as freaky as Stella.. I am loving these 2 women, strong good actors

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

May is like a woman posessed, its a tad boring now, her need to have things her way or no way all the time is annoying. 

Is Stacey really this stupid, does she really think Max will leave Tanya? 

Dont get me started on Stella, she is evil, i hope Phil sees what she is and gets rid of her soon

----------


## parkerman

Stacey/Max... :Wal2l:  
May/Rob/Dawn... :Wal2l:  
Sean/Stacey/mum... :Wal2l:  

Are they having a competition at Eastenders to see who can keep a storyline going the longest? I can't see any other explanation for it all.

----------


## Siobhan

I'm sorry but how sick is Max getting his wife the same undies as his "girlfriend" turned up in the day before???  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick: 

Stella was brilliant again last night "just goes to show, you should never trust what people say". And Ben thinking he was protected kicking the bully until the all jumped him.. he was just so hurt by this.. I love the whole Stella storyline. 

Dawn just won't let him go!! Poor Rob, I am actually feeling sorry for him and I never thought I would cause he was the cause of all this stuff.. May and Dawn need to wise up.. anyway, what is so great about Rob.. I would never fight over any man...

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

The Stacey/Max thing - He's old enough to be her father - Unlike the Den/Zoe Stacey started it for her own childish vengeance on Bradley and Max found once he started he couldn't stop. Either one or another of the pair has to end it and just be good friends - its ridiculous otherwise and completely unfair on Tanya. I would be sorry to see Max and Tanya split, they suit each other perfectly. 

If Dawn greed to surrogacy then she should go through with it and not use th baby to keep Rob. If I agreed to surrogate for someone I would just go through with it and if it were me and I had been hetrosexual then I would have Rob stay with his wife and just be pleasant. I can't help feeling sorry for May slightly but I agree thatshe is ver obsessed with the baby  - that cansometimes happen, women neglecting husbands for children. Robtoo I am sorry for - he's a decent chap. I know the surrogacy contrac was worthless but I would probably still go through with it because seing as they are this desperate I ca't help pitying them. 

I reckon Dawn should be single or else find a boyfriend her own age - sort of. Maybe she and Garry??? Unless they are better as friends. even Garry told her to be careful. Stella...I can't help feeling fascinated by her though i certinly hate what she does to Ben. i ca't wait till tonight.

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed last night episode.. it was the usual run of the mill stuff.
Right 1st up Ben.. get yourself a shovel mate, you are in deep Poo now blaming the bruises on Stella.. she is not going to "pretend" she is mates with you now!!! And Ian, please please, if you are going to say anything, let it be cause you are concerned about your brother and not to get revenge on Phil but we know you and it will be about revenge

2nd: Dawn/may/rob.. I don't feel one bit sorry for any of them.. Dawn is an idiot, she could have gotten rid of the baby weeks ago and when she found out Rob was still with May, she should have walked away
Rob: oh yes, the way to sort out your martial problem is to sleep with another woman NOT!!! again don't feel sorrry for him, he brought this on himself and could have said no to may
May: not a nut job just 100% obsessed about having a baby. I don't know what that is like so I can't sympathise with her at all and making your husband sleep with woman who is having a baby is only going to lead to trouble

and now back to Ian.. why does not going to a kids party make you a bad parent.. why make the comment to Phil about "enjoying his day out".. Personally when my kids friends are having a party, I drop them off but I dont' hang about cause come to their bday and I am left with 20 odd kids..

well that is my rant over!!

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (30-03-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

y'know the whole bath and vodka thing, i know its an old wives' tale, but how is it supposed to work? forgive my innocence but i just dont get it!

----------


## Siobhan

> y'know the whole bath and vodka thing, i know its an old wives' tale, but how is it supposed to work? forgive my innocence but i just dont get it!


You know what I am not sure but I can say drink and dunking yourself in hot water can not be good for you let alone a baby

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Why did Stella lock Ben in the arches saying he needed time to think? I thought she asked him to hug her and acknowledge that he needed her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

For the first time in ages i've actually enjoyed a whole week of EastEnders. The Stella story is absolutely brilliant and possibly the best since the whole Denise/Owen thing last year. Even the Dawn/May/Rob stuff has started to improve a bit. They're making use of the characters now and its starting to work.

One thing letting it all down though - this Stacey/Max rubbish!!  :Thumbsdown:  

Next on the to do list - Give Pat a storyline  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

Okay, what is stella up to, she is so crazy!!!!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG when are stacey and max going to get caught it is getting boring now.

im loving stella at the moment shes a crackpot....poor ben

----------


## Johnny Allen

I have had more than enough of Dawn and Rob, and May's antics (man is she barmy) but this Stella storyline is shapping up to be a cracker.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> For the first time in ages i've actually enjoyed a whole week of EastEnders.


What's the number of your doctor Chris?




> Next on the to do list - Give Pat a storyline


Hear hear!

----------


## Kim

I haven't even watched the whole of last weeks' episodes yet, but words cannot express how much May is annoying me. May thinks Dawn's up herself and I don't even like Dawn, but I like her for thinking that. I wanted to trash my TV when May said, "It's half yours, so that means it's all mine." So deluded, and learn some Maths  :Lol:  1.5 = 1, errr, no, May.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can't help feeling sympathy for both May and Rob. I know May's deluded and over obsessed with the baby and I agree she should be paying Rob a bit more attention but seeing as they've been married for ten years I think that Rob should stay with May all the same. I don't think he should throw his marriage away in a hurry. I too was shocked by Maty's uncaring attitude toward Dawn and agree that what they did was unfair on Dawn but i can't help feeling for May all the same. Anyway as we saw on Friday Dawn no longer trusts him anyhow. I'm sorry for Rob too though he started this mess by not telling May he had anew girlfriend and not telling Dawn he was planning to get back with his wife. I'm not at all impressedwith Dawn, I'm sorry that she triedto drown herselfbut she spent the money Rob gave her on shopping and if you agree o surrogate for someone (I know the contract was worthless but even so), you don't do it purely in order to tie the manyou want to you. Anyhow ith me had I een hetrosexual, Rob and May's plan wou;ldn't have worked anyhow because I would have agreed to surrogate, got on with it and refused point blank to go with another woman's husband. Like peggy said ""Dawn's no Snow White".

----------


## Kim

Of course she should have just got on with it. As Stella told her, selling a baby is illegal and I think it's as bad as using it to get your own way with someone else's husband of all people; someone who wasn't married would be bad enough if it was directed at them. Dawn did annoy me as well when she said, "Well done you," to the baby. 

I was watching the episodes from the WCCT thing yesterday, Dawn was a lot better in that. I feel a bit sorry for Rob having to put up with them, and he was the one that was going to let it lie when Dawn was away; but like you said, he shouldn't have started the situation.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought she agreed to surrogate as in give them the baby? I know they paid her but don't people get paid for surrogacy and it isn't quite the same as selling it is it? Why is it illegal? Well - I suppose Rob and May were desperate so i can sympathise. I am annoyed with Dawn for going after a maried man anway. I know he was seperated at the time but now that he's chosen to be with his wife she should have dropped it and either remained single or found a nice single chap like Garry and agreed to surrogate only if she genuinely meant it and was sorry for them. If it had been a genuine surrogacy offer Rob and May wouldn't have tricked her or needed to and if Dawn had been decent she would haveflatly refused to go with a married man. 

There is a big difference between May/Rob/Dawn and Tanya/Max/Stacey triangles. In this case May told Rob to have the fling and Robdid it to make her happy. Though it was I admit unfair on Dawn i didn't really have a problem with this affair. Naturally Dawn's family will side with Dawn but Keith jumped to conclusions too quickly andwas too quick to heap all the blame on Rob and may. Dawn is just as much to blame. If she wanted an abortion shecould have had it much earlier before may made her offer. Instead she goes and wastes Rob's money. If she agreed to surrogate and shedid of her own free will, nobody forced her ito it, not even Rob and may she should have gone through with it and not done it for an ulterior motive. 

Its entirely different in the Stacey/Max case. he's old enough to be her father and in fact Rob's old enough to be Dawn's father. She was stupid to come onto a married man just for childish revenge on her boyfriend. Anyhow going onto married  people orr people who are with other people is just not done even if they resist just as Tanya resisted Sean. hen Max is weak and can't stop once he's started. Like he said he doesn't love Stacey, she is "just a drug". May's abolutely right in saying that there is more to love than sleeping with someone and a bit of flirtation. I can't believe she does not love Rob seeing as they were all loved up a short while ago and he even beggedher not to leave him togo to work. He can't have that kind of deep relationship with Dawn. She's too young. I think he's fond of her but I'm not convinced Rob loves Dawn. He just felt guilty and had sympathy when she tried to top hersself and was rightly angry at May's lack of concern.

----------


## Katy

I cant believe that Max made up some thing about Tanya being responsable for someone hacking onto the there card after shopping on the internet. Thats so awful to make her believe that when hes actually booking holidays for Stacey. I wonder how long it will go on before everyone gets hurt. 
Even though Dawn idnt terminate its still pretty awful that the only reason Rob wanted her was because of Mays plans for there baby. 
I have to say though that only catching bits of last weeks, Stella is brillinat. I cant quite understand what shes up to but its brilliant all the same. Plus Ian and his fued with the Mitchells is so funny, although its not Billys fault that he has the same surname.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I don't like Ian at all. He's so pathetic. Stella's really good at the moment. Max is a bit like Den isn't he? Den dragged Chrissie round to Ian's and got Ian to give Kate her present from Den. Max said agesago that they could hurt a lot of people if they did not end it and he's dead right. The answer is don't start in the first place because once you start it is very difficult to stop. If he kept saying no it would have been all right. If stacey hadn't come onto himthen it would also have been all right.

----------


## Siobhan

I think what I like most about Stella in all this is that SHE actually believes what she is doing.. it is not like she is really nice to ben around everyone and then just evil to him when they are alone.. she is been "nice" in a bad way when it is just the two of them.. saying that she forgives him and still wants to be friends but then keeps in locked in the arches... the woman in a fruit loop!!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

What's a fruit loop? 

Yeah I like that about Stella too. It would be boring if she is nice to him around others and purely evil to him when they are alone. She sounds quite altruistic when she is talking but while most people when they sound altruistic are genuinely so, she just uses it as a formof emotional manipulation. I still don't get why she locked him the arches though saying he needed time to think - think about what?

----------


## Siobhan

Fruit loop, nut job, headcase.. whatever term you want to use.

Locking him in the arches was just her further manipulation of him.. let him know she has the power and give him time to think that she is in control and there is nothing he can do or say!!

----------


## Kim

The deal was that Dawn would give them the baby and get Â£1,000 a month whilst pregnant, which you might do if someone was doing a surrogate for you, but May and Rob also offered Â£10,000 upon handover which would mean that they are buying the baby. May is just saying that Dawn is doing a surrogate for them to make the locals think better of her, as you wouldn't want to be seen buying your husband's baby and especially not with the reputation that she has.

I'll catch up with the later part of the week a bit later. I liked the way she was trying to seem nice by beeping the car horn, but being nasty by smirking and not really doing anything to stick up for Ben.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can understand why May is irritating Rob at the moment but I wish he had not walked out on her for Dawn. That's wrong whichever way you look at it. I know May is too preoccupied with her infertility right now but i can't forget the time she and Rob were all loved up and Rob even begged her not to go to work and pulled her back into bed with him. He doesn't have that same intense relationship with Dawn and anyway Dawn is young, perfectly capable of getting a new boyfriend and has her family. May only has Rob. I know Dawn ended it with Rob but as a wife May's natural reactionwould be to want to know what her husband's up to. Oh well. It just seems like a waste after being married for 10 years for a man to throw away his marriage for a girl young enough to be his daughter. Even Max wouldn't be so daft.

----------


## Kim

I think that was badly acted, it was as if Rob was leaving May to get some attention, and wouldn't actually stay. It was as if he didn't want May because she was pestering him all the time, especially after she demanded he go back into the flat. It was as if he was worried Dawn might leave him, with the way he threw the laptop on the floor and the tone in which he was speaking; and so was doing it to prove a point to her.

----------


## CrazyLea

I actually enjoyed the episode. Only thing that annoyed me was, the way Dawn didn't really put up much of a fight against Rob. He called her name, said go away, then they were kissing. Slightly weird if you ask me lol. Loved both Rob and May though  :Ninja: . And of course loved Stella, being her usual manipulative self. And thank god - a Max/Stacey free episode  :Cheer: .

----------


## Kim

I thought he was directing that 'go away,' at May? Even if he wasn't, maybe she thought that.

----------


## CrazyLea

I meant, she said go away. And I don't mean literally "Go away", just something to that effect. She slightly resisted at first, when he came out the house. Like she didn't want to know.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It just seems like a waste after being married for 10 years for a man to throw away his marriage for a girl young enough to be his daughter. Even Max wouldn't be so daft.


are you sure about that? i thought Dawn was 23-ish and Rob was about 30?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought Dawn was 20 and Rob was 35. Hmmm 23 and 30 - well that's a bit better but still she does look really young and it looked to me yesterday as though marriage in the square breaks up merely because the two partners got irritated at each other.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Dwan's totally confusing me. 

On Friday she refused to believe a word Rob said and told him to stay out of her life. Yet yesterday she was angry with Mickey for warning hiom to keep away and then rang him to ask if they could talk. If i were Rob and my girlfriend sent out such mixed signals I would be both confused and annoyed.

----------


## Siobhan

> I actually enjoyed the episode. Only thing that annoyed me was, the way Dawn didn't really put up much of a fight against Rob. He called her name, said go away, then they were kissing. Slightly weird if you ask me lol. Loved both Rob and May though . And of course loved Stella, being her usual manipulative self. And thank god - a Max/Stacey free episode .


here here.. don't think I could have taken Stacey/max in this episode.. although Tanya does my head in a lot.. What is with Preeti.. she seems to get into everyone's business.. like with Honey and then yesterday saying to Stella about the magazine she was reading... 
Mind you, Stella is fantastic, getting ben to say all that.

----------


## Kim

> I thought Dawn was 20 and Rob was 35. Hmmm 23 and 30 - well that's a bit better but still she does look really young and it looked to me yesterday as though marriage in the square breaks up merely because the two partners got irritated at each other.


Dawn isn't that young, I don't think. On the WWCT episodes aired in August, that's how old Ian initally told Victor's wive Maeve she was, because he didn't know, as she was posing as his wife. They looked shocked and he said 25, which I think is more like it.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was quite a good episode. Altohough Tanya is quite irritating. Mo and Darren are so funny together. Although i think if i were May id be a bit more upset, either that or shes deluded that her husband hasnt actually left. Stella is plain evil.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I really like Tanya and May as well. I'm sorry for May - I suppose if someone is deluded, it is not really their fault. I like the Stella storyline a lot ahd can't wait to see what happens tonight.

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
>  It just seems like a waste after being married for 10 years for a man to throw away his marriage for a girl young enough to be his daughter. Even Max wouldn't be so daft.
> 
> 
> are you sure about that? i thought Dawn was 23-ish and Rob was about 30?


*If some of u recall  May met Rob in Uni,,, but I seem to think May is alot older than Rob   what do u guys think ????????????*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think they are roughly the same age but Dawn is certainly younger than him.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> ...


Frankly my dear I don't give a damn.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was so sorry for May today. She was desperately trying to hold things together and i think she really did love Rob despite her over preoccupation with the baby and it being her idea that he restart his affair with Dawn. Looks like no-one in the square is that impressed that Rob and Dawn are flaunting their new relationship without caring one bit how May would feel about it. The tella stuff was really good. I liked the bit with Stella and Phil at the end but Stella did not look too happy about being Ben's mum did she? Its so hard to believe shes reallya psycho. She just seemed o sweet when she and Phil were in bed together.

----------


## littlemo

Stella is twisted. I don't really know what she's doing though. There'll never be any circumstances where Phil would turn his back on his son, he's only a kid. Unless she's gonna try and convince him, that he would be better off in boarding school or something. 

I feel sorry for May, but she has behaved a bit crazy lately. Jane is a real hypocrite! How long ago was it she was sleeping with Grant? lol.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (03-04-2007)

----------


## Kim

A year and a couple of days ago, lol. 

It wouldn't surprise me - she's all out to get Phil to propose, then, she's clearly not happy at the end of the episode. I would have liked to see what she would have done to get herself out of the fictional job if Phil didn't propose. 

Yeah, I remember that, Jodi, but maybe she looks older because of the stress. The baby stuff obviously hit her hardest, with her always being the one that wanted to move in above the surgery so they could sell their house to fund more IVF. She was also the one whose idea it was to buy Dawn's baby after the highest dose of fertility drugs that could be offered to her failed.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think hair tied back suits May better than hair down. Well she ws a bit desperate so I can understand and not really liking Dawn makes e more partial toward May. I can't wait till Thursday, should be really good. We'll just have to see what happens with this Stella stuff - its scary yes but exciiting scary if you see what I mean.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yet again, someone has to show they are angry by smashing up things.  Do you smash things up every time your football team lose?  No.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yet again, someone has to show they are angry by smashing up things.  Do you smash things up every time your football team lose?  No.


eh my nephew does.. so far he has broken windows, doors, washing machine.. he take football seriously.. Mind you I think I would be like that if my husband left me for a woman who was pregnant with his baby and I knew I couldn't give him that

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> Yet again, someone has to show they are angry by smashing up things.  Do you smash things up every time your football team lose?  No.
> 
> 
> eh my nephew does.. so far he has broken windows, doors, washing machine.. he take football seriously.. Mind you I think I would be like that if my husband left me for a woman who was pregnant with his baby and I knew I couldn't give him that


You must remember Siobhan that to a man football is more important than relationships. :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> Yet again, someone has to show they are angry by smashing up things.  Do you smash things up every time your football team lose?  No.
> 
> 
> eh my nephew does.. so far he has broken windows, doors, washing machine.. he take football seriously.. Mind you I think I would be like that if my husband left me for a woman who was pregnant with his baby and I knew I couldn't give him that


After every game?  Blimey I hope the warranty for the washing machine is a good one!

It's just something I've noticed in EE really.  Carly was smashing up a car only the other week.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, and Rob smashed up his laptop.

----------


## Siobhan

what is that old saying "hell hast no fury like a woman scorned".. yeah we smash stuff up.. (and god help my poor sister, ManU lost last night so she can expect to buy a new door/window or whatever my nephew has destroyed)  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Well done Phil/Billy putting off them buyers for Ian's place  :Cheer:  i never agreed with him leaving Billy and Honey stuck in a small flat just because he doesn't like Phil, okay so we all know Billy was a bit of a horrible character once but he is nothing like Phil anymore and except having the Mitchell name he is nothing to do with the never ending feud between Ian and Phil

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> what is that old saying "hell hast no fury like a woman scorned".. yeah we smash stuff up.. (and god help my poor sister, ManU lost last night so she can expect to buy a new door/window or whatever my nephew has destroyed)


I hope she'll do a better job at smashing things up than the fans and police in Rome....

Also remembered Carly smashing the house up when Kevin told you "I'm not your daddy".  Personally I would be delighted if he told me that.  "Thank god".

----------


## Bryan

May and Stella - the two best things about Eastenders at the moment.

Only two things keeping the show going for me. 

That has to be the worst cliffhanger ever, surely Rob telling Dawn about May's revenge would have been better than Dot walking out of the laundrette? Dot is really starting to grate on me at the moment, yet another character being ruined by the big wigs at the BBC.

----------


## Kim

> Well done Phil/Billy putting off them buyers for Ian's place  i never agreed with him leaving Billy and Honey stuck in a small flat just because he doesn't like Phil, okay so we all know Billy was a bit of a horrible character once but he is nothing like Phil anymore and except having the Mitchell name he is nothing to do with the never ending feud between Ian and Phil


Yeah, and I'm glad he was overheard like that, and that even Jane walked out. Ok, she sparked him thinking they would get squatters if no-one was there wanting to rent the place out to Billy and Honey, but he shouldn't be taking every decision, all the while expecting Jane to do most of the work running his businesses. 

Phil doesn't want Billy when he's got plenty of family, and even then Billy's never done anything to Ian. It's a bit of a rubbish way to get back at Phil. Jane should rope in Pat - she convinced him to let a place out to Bert when he didn't want to, and Ian wouldn't like it if it was Bobby in Janet's position.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually tuned into Eastenders for the first time in ages today and nothing seems to be really gripping me at the moment apart from the Stella storyline which i think is such a good storyline, this storyline is really building up well, i just hope it doesn't get rushed.

I'm not too keen on the Rob/Dawn/May stuff...though i think May is quite a good character, loved the scene with her trashing the house with a golf club! The Dot stuff isn't really entertaining me, and Darren selling stuff and Lucy thinking that Pauline's house was haunted was all just filler i thought..

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

Whats been happening with Stella?


 :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Stella has been keeping Ben off playscheme, using his lack of confidence and convincing him that he's done things such as wetting the bed to convince him that he needs her to stick around, or his dad would end up thinking he's a whimp. She pretended she'd been offered another job and convinced Ben that she might have to leave as she doesn't want to stay where she isn't wanted, so he kept on and on at Phil until he proposed to Stella, and she accepted. Phil said he wants her to be Ben's mum and she looked less than impressed, and has since glued up an accounts book of Phil's and had him think she did it so that he would not be as close to Ben. In the end, Ben confessed to it and Phil thought it was brave of him to do that.

----------


## parkerman

> and has since glued up an accounts book of Phil's and had him think she did it


I think you mean, had him think Ben did it.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know. I can't blame Philfor assuming its Ben because that s the kind of thing children do. No adult in their right mind would glue together someone's account book.

----------


## JustJodi

> I know. I can't blame Philfor assuming its Ben because that s the kind of thing children do. No adult in their right mind would glue together someone's account book.


 
*Well as we all know by now Stella is not in her RIGHT mind,, the woman is totally outta her mind, and poor been is gonna need some serious counseling later *

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Stella could do with some too. 

Yet I can't help finding her fascinating. I love this storyline.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-04-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Stella could do with some too. 
> 
> Yet I can't help finding her fascinating. I love this storyline.


*my guess will be Stella will be committed/sectioned one of these days, and will be force fed counseling*

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
>  and has since glued up an accounts book of Phil's and had him think she did it
> 
> 
> I think you mean, had him think Ben did it.


I meant to say he, I just type too fast and I didn't notice I'd done that.

----------


## no1abbafan

What a load of rubbish was last nights episode - EE can't do a story away from the square. While I think Dot and Jim are great characters, the storyline was rubbish, and can only get worse. Like anyone who found a new baby would just take it home like that.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Bit unrealistic yes yet it wasn't as oring as I thought it would be. I hope Stella's back next week. I'moff to buy a soap news soon and find out.

----------


## Katy

Thats just reminded me inside soaps out today, but back on topic. 

Last night reminded me why i didnt like the last story off the square, the one before that and i think the one before that. Somehow it just doesnt work. I agree, hopefully psycho stellas back next week.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Saw a bit of Tuesday's.  

Awful, well that's what I thought.

I hate this Dot baby storyline and the stuff with Gary and his mum was contrived rubbish.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I didn't mind the Garry storyline. I agree the Dot-baby storyline is a bit stupid.

----------


## Katy

I don't mind the Garry storyline either, as he's one of my favourite characters.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really haven't enjoyed the last two episodes of EE. The Garry stuff looks set to be really good, but the Dot and the baby storyline is just ridiculous, and Jim going to a pole dancing club...just cringeworthy in my opinion..

----------


## Siobhan

I am not sure.. if it had been me to find a baby in a church and I knew there was no vicar as she was on holiday or police station, I would possibly take the baby home but would notify my own police station immediately.. maybe Dot was thinking she is doing the right thing, hoping the mother will come back

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I dont know about anyone else but i thought it was funny when Dot kept saying it was a gift from God, bless her. Personally i think she would do quite well with a baby even if she is old enough to be his great grand mother  :Rotfl:

----------

Chloe O'brien (12-04-2007)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I agree although I think the story is a bit cringy with Jim going to the pole dancing club, but I can think of worse people in the square to look after the baby than Dot.

----------


## CrazyLea

Aww Abi is so cute  :Stick Out Tongue:  She was totally the best thing of tonights episode  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Timalay

> Aww Abi is so cute  She was totally the best thing of tonights episode .


I thought she was great aswell. :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok granted I love Dot to pieces, but the past two nights  has gotten me wondering if she is LOOSING IT ..Abi Branning has all the makings of being a sly lil story spinner like her Daddy Max.. but she was good !!!*
*Ghosts indeed LOL  loved it how Mo  shuddered at the thought of a dead baby ghost crying LOL*
*My hubby wanted to know who HAZEL was and I told him that was Garry's mom he was like   ( hubby had missed the first two epi's with Hazel) I have a feeling this Hazel is going to SHAKE up Walford...LOL*
*Now that Jim told the immigration to put their skates on and get over to his house,, lets see how fast they get there,, and how Dot reacts ... *

----------


## Siobhan

regardless of whether you like or dislike the storyline, dot and jim was fantastic in it last night.. they work so well with each other and it was touching. I liked the moment with gary and his mum (again both good actors)

----------


## JustJodi

*I don't have a problem with the story line at all,, actually it is a good thing, its a BIG change from the normal episodes we see on EE.. Jim and Dot are great !!! Jim reminds me alot of my own step father, the rolling eyes, and the faces he makes  when Dot says something  DOT LIKE,,*
*I am looking forward to when Garry brings his mom home and introduces her to Minty and Naomi  LOL*

----------


## Katy

i knew he would came back for his mum. I love Garry. 

Abi Branning was brilliant especially when she said to mo *you hear it to* about the baby.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I thought Abi was the best thing out of last night's episode. I thought she would spill all when Mo questioned her, she was brilliant! I thought the Dot and Jim baby storyline is rubbish.. For once I actually enjoyed watching them but then they brought in all this nonsence (sp?). All just got a bit repetitive with Dot's lines. Just a bit of me thought Jim would give in and actually think about it. I can just see Dot already going 'Oh Jim, what have you done?'

I think they way they introduced Garry's mum was pointless. You could see Garry just couldn't leave his mum on the road, glad he took her with him  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hmm well I personally felt that tonight's episode was 'not up to it's standards' because it's a Friday! I thought the ending to the storyline with the baby was rubbish, just how I thought the whole storyline was this week with them. I loved everything which included Garry in it tonight. Finally making some use of some existing characters. Over-reacting with Mo but entertaining, quite. Bless Garry, he really dosen't want Minty and his Mum to get along to much does he!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> regardless of whether you like or dislike the storyline, dot and jim was fantastic in it last night.. they work so well with each other and it was touching.


Well I agree with that of course.  Nothing wrong with their acting.  It's just the storyline which I absolutely hate.

----------


## LostVoodoo

does anybody else not like the fact that they're using a dead baby as a comedy storyline? ok, it was funny when Abi made Mo think it was a ghost, but then to drag in the baby that Gary and Lynn lost doesn't seem particularly tasteful to me.

----------


## Kim

I don't like that, either. It's good to mention her, I think, but it would have been far more sympathetic to any viewers who have gone through a similar situation if they did it with Garry telling his mum about it, rather than using it to freak Mo out, and then having her running over to Garry's place in order to apologise. I couldn't believe Charlie found the fact that Mo believed that it was the ghost of Lynne and Garry's baby funny, either. 

I liked the way Garry's mum was, especially when she could tell Naomi was gay and wasn't listening to Garry when he told her not to chat up Minty. It was good to have Jim mentioning Sonia, and I liked the way that Dot wasn't going to have the immigration getting to Anya straight away, because she could see the good in her even though she initially shouted at her and was an illegal.

----------


## parkerman

The Mo and the ghost baby storyline is the absolute pits. It takes Eastenders to an ever lower low, which I wouldn't have believed possible.

----------


## no1abbafan

I know it's soap, but a load of immigration officers turning up in the middle of the night for one person, a little OTT  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit boring this week I thought! although I missed yesterdays

----------


## Kim

> I know it's soap, but a load of immigration officers turning up in the middle of the night for one person, a little OTT


Yeah, I can't figure out why, if they were so worried about an immigrant being free, that they sent 2 people, but still didn't bother to show for ages. Jim phoned them when it was still light.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I have enjoyed EE this week.... :Thumbsup:  

I really thought the Dot and baby storyline would be pants, but I got a pleasant surprise...with some excellent acting as well.

The Stella storyline is also going strong as well at the mo, and I never thought Id feel sorry for the milkyway kid, but I really do! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't believe the Wicks are back  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

And the 2007 award for overacting and hammiest performance of the year goes to Dave Hill as Bert Atkinson. :Clap:  

And what was all that red make up round his eyes all about? And why the sudden deterioration in his eyesight? Have the scriptwriters bothered to research glaucoma at all?

----------


## alan45

> The Mo and the ghost baby storyline is the absolute pits. It takes Eastenders to an ever lower low, which I wouldn't have believed possible.


I would.

What a waste of the undoubted talent of the great June Brown to have her involved is a rubbishly thought out and written storyline like this. She is capable of so much more than this dross they have given her. Still being the consummate actress that she is she manages to struggle through.
Well done June Brown :Clap:  
Shame on the writers, producers and storyliners of this absolute NONSENSE :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> And the 2007 award for overacting and hammiest performance of the year goes to Dave Hill as Bert Atkinson. 
> 
> And what was all that red make up round his eyes all about? And why the sudden deterioration in his eyesight? Have the scriptwriters bothered to research glaucoma at all?


It wasn't sudden.. he was told he had glaucoma weeks and weeks ago and he did nothing about it

----------


## Jojo

> And the 2007 award for overacting and hammiest performance of the year goes to Dave Hill as Bert Atkinson. 
> 
> And what was all that red make up round his eyes all about? And why the sudden deterioration in his eyesight? Have the scriptwriters bothered to research glaucoma at all?


Having not seen the episode I can't comment on Bert, but...what I will say is that a good friend of mine had no real eyesight problems apart from her short sightedness.  Suddenly within a very short while, she had excruciating pains shooting through her eye, was rushed to hospital where the pressure was checked.  She was found to have glaucoma and the pressure level in one of the eyes was found to be at a very dangerous level, enough where she could have lost her sight in that eye.  She had to undergo pressure relieving treatment, then the laser surgery afterwards which managed to save it, although the other eye was also treated to ensure the same didn't happen then.  And this happened within a month or so.  Her optician has seen that problems were afoot a month prior, had prescribed her eye drops, which she failed to use, not realising the importance of it and this was the result.  I think I remember seeing Bert walking out of an opticians appointment when something similar was being explained to him.

Like I say, I didn't see EE (I don't bother anymore tbh after watching since the first episodes) but glaucoma can come on very quickly in that sense, if you ignore opticians/specialist advice.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really enjoyed last night's episode. Hazel is such a brilliant character - i really hope she becomes a permanent addition to the cast! I loved her talk with Minty over Garry's bladder!  :Big Grin:   Hazel's scenes with Garry and Minty were my favourite scenes last night.

I really enjoyed the Bert/Jay scenes as well, poor Bert..i'm feeling really sorry for him. The kid who plays Jay, i think is a really good actor though.

----------


## Katy

I didnt catch it last night, mum and dad wanted university challenge instead.

----------


## Kim

I was watching an episode from early last year earlier, and noticed that Pauline sprayed Bert in the eye with some form of cleaning product. Bert's condition must come from the pressure building up on the inside of the eye, so maybe they're going to somehow bring in that Pauline had something to do with it. 

I can't believe they've got rid of Hazel - she's been better in a week that a lot of the other characters have in a year.

----------


## Jojo

> I was watching an episode from early last year earlier, and noticed that Pauline sprayed Bert in the eye with some form of cleaning product. Bert's condition must come from the pressure building up on the inside of the eye, so maybe they're going to somehow bring in that Pauline had something to do with it. 
> 
> I can't believe they've got rid of Hazel - she's been better in a week that a lot of the other characters have in a year.


I don't think getting cleaning product in your eye causes glaucoma somehow Kim - its a medical condition:




> What is glaucoma?
> 
> Glaucoma is a range of conditions in which the pressure inside the eye becomes too high. It is important that the doctor checks the back of the eye for evidence of any damage.
> Glaucoma is not one disorder but a range of conditions in which the pressure inside the eye becomes too high. This results in damage to the optic nerve at the back of the eye which can lead to loss of vision if left untreated. Glaucoma is one of the most common causes of blindness worldwide.
> 
> How does glaucoma develop?
> 
> There is a constant flow of fluid through the eye. The flow into and out of the eye is carefully monitored in order to ensure that the eye maintains its round shape and does not become too hard or too soft.
> 
> ...


I know sometimes the EE research isn't at its best, but I can't see even them blaming Pauline Fowler for Berts medical condition

----------

ChelseaFC (18-04-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Funny how Bert's eye was dark red at the start, almost back to normal at the station, but back to dark red by the time he went to the Vic.  :Ponder:  

As for the rest:

More Wicks/Deano.  :Thumbsdown:  

More Dolly/Gary/Minty.  :Thumbsdown:  

Pretty awful.

----------


## callummc

seems like i havn't missed much ritchie,keep forgetting to watch and meanig to give enders a spin to see if its improved any but thought i'd wait till sunday but then the footie takes over the reason i stopped watching in the first place about 2 months ago was the wicks   ,foxes,boring bert, shirly,berts annoying grandson to name a few and they kept hogging the screen seems they still are,just wondered if its worth watching 2 hours of rubbish for 10 minutes entertainment,also it really annoys me when strangers turn up and someone just takes them in,someone else gives em a job and everyone stops and chats to them all in their first week

----------


## JustJodi

So that was it..... Gary's mom is gone, gee I thought it might have lasted longer, I mean the Wicks brought in SHIRLEY,, why can't Garry keep his mom around a bit longer, should liven up Walford on Karaokee nights , with Garys mom doing her Dolly Parton impersonations  :Ponder:   :Lol:  

I am still awaiting for the gripping and edge of the seat episodes we have been promised.... :Searchme:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought it was a brilliant episode tonight. I loved the chat between Kevin, Phil and Max. It was really great viewing and what i loved was that some topical issues were raised as the smoking ban coming into force was mentioned, as was the issue of puberty. There was also some light hearted stuff in there with that joke that Phil told at the beginning of the episode. I loved the fact that this was juxtaposed to the Stella/Ben stuff which i found very disturbing. 

This abuse storyline is being handled brilliantly. I found it quite uncomfortable to watch actually as Stella was planting negative thoughts in Ben's mind and the pinching game was just horrible. We also saw marks on Ben's arm which showed that Stella has already physically abused Ben, but us viewers haven't been aware of it, and this is how the disturbing atmosphere was brought across a lot more for me. 

I also loved the use of pathetic fallacy (yep learnt it in GCSE Drama) where the weather was used to reflect happenings in scenes, so in this episode, it was the thunder with the scenes between Stella and Ben which added a lot more to the scarier atmosphere.

I didn't like Max's speech though about "rowdy teenage boys"...he's getting it on with Stacey Slater for goodness sake!

Overall a brilliant episode though, really enjoyed it.  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought it was brilliant as well - all of it. The stuff with Phil, Max and Kevin, the Stella/Ben stuff and the thunderstorm as you so rightly said bing pathetic fallacy. The problem is that Ben lied about Stella hitting him before so nobody willbelieve him now. Its strange but at first Ben was horrible to Stella when she made an effort with him - turning the stove up for example and pretending it was her and she did nothing in those days. Now Ben is the one trying to be ice and Stella is the ne turning psycho. I wonder if Stella would have done that if Ben hadn't treated her badly to begin with. 

Kevin's guess was a good one but though that isn't the explanation I doubt Ben has begun puberty as he is only 11. I wonder why he covered himself up then when Phil came in and why he is distancing from Phil. I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow. It's silly for Max to be so uptight over them just holding hands - it wasn't even as though they were kissing - not that that mtters of course. Anyway what a hypocrite - look at him and Stacey.

----------


## Joanne

I think Ben covered himself up when Phil came in because he didn't want him to see his bruises. We know about the ones on his arm now and how he got them, but he could have others elsewhere that we aren't aware of yet.

How did Jimbo die? I remember Kevin talking about it a while back but I don't recall any of the details.

----------


## parkerman

While I wouldn't go so far as to say last night's episode was brilliant, I think it was the best for a long time with some real issues being discussed and the cut away bits to Stella and Ben were good too. 

If they can keep going they might get back to the good old days. Sadly however we will soon be back to Max and Stacey, Dot and the baby, Garry and Minty, "the loveable clowns", etc. etc. and it'll all have been just a one-off.

----------


## Karen W

That was one of the great episodes. It worked on so many levels. OK the thunderstorm was a bit melodramatic, but it did add to the atmosphere.

After a day when everyone was complaining about Phil Daniel's acting I felt he put in probably his best performance since joining the soap. Such a wise, experienced Dad, dishing out great advice - and getting it so wrong. If only he had understood what the problem really was. Then we had Max with his double standards being completely misinterpreted. It was also good to hear Phil try to explain things from his point of view. So many crossed wires - the dramatic irony was in overdrive.

Meanwhile upstairs Stella was quite simply terrifying. Ben's bruises were shocking and I'm glad they didn't go so far as to show Stella actually hurting Ben - it's enough to know that she is.
I noticed that after the program they posted a link to a help line. This bullying story is at such a pitch now that I feel the BBC need to do more to explain why they are doing this story. I know on the website they have interviews and explanations but the vast majority of viewers won't see that. They could do more to encourage youngsters to speak out if they find themselves in this kind of situation.

Small point. After closing time Phil and Max were paying Phil for their drinks. Isn't that a bit illegal or have the regulations relaxed now?

----------


## parkerman

> Small point. After closing time Phil and Max were paying Phil for their drinks. Isn't that a bit illegal or have the regulations relaxed now?


Phil involved in something illegal? I can't believe it! :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Karen W
> 
> 
> Small point. After closing time Phil and Max were paying Phil for their drinks. Isn't that a bit illegal or have the regulations relaxed now?
> 
> 
> Phil involved in something illegal? I can't believe it!


After getting off with Murder, Possession of Firearms and escape from lawful custody Im sure a little breach of the licencing laws would hardly bother Beetroot Man. After all he has the Met and the CPS in his back pocket not to mention he hires the best lawyers in London
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

Okay so Ive missed a few episodes, well quite a few as I keep only watching little bits, so whats going on with the Stella/Ben storyline?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Ben started distancing from Phil and when phil went into his bedoom started covering himself up - probably because Stella was ill treating him. Phil talked over his worries with Kevin and Max - saying Ben is fine with Stella and peggy but not with him. Though sceptical when Kevin pointed out puberrty might be the reason he talked to Ben. When Ben started to try to tellhim what was happening Phil completely confused him by sying he knew and that it happens to all men and its normal and natural and would tell Ben more when Ben started to like girls.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thursday's wasn't too bad, with some down to earth scenes in the Vic.  Friday however was back to 'gauging eyes out' viewing.  I thought the Phil/Ben misunderstanding was stupid, but nothing compared to the awful acting of Carly and Deano, and Kevin.  Add some 'helpful' advice from Sir Gus of Camelot (not about sausage poetry for a change) and Mickey Miller and it's like a plague of bubonic blisters.

----------


## alan45

> and it's like a plague of bubonic blisters.


But a lot less fun :Wal2l:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Thursday's wasn't too bad, with some down to earth scenes in the Vic.  Friday however was back to 'gauging eyes out' viewing.  I thought the Phil/Ben misunderstanding was stupid, but nothing compared to the awful acting of Carly and Deano, and Kevin.  Add some 'helpful' advice from Sir Gus of Camelot (not about sausage poetry for a change) and Mickey Miller and it's like a plague of bubonic blisters.


*I agree 100% about the acting of Carly and Deanooooooo - so OTT. Though I've never warmed to their characters much either...

Deanooo = annoying prat   

Carly = whinging & annoying*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually like Deano's acting especially the scene where he told Libby imagine Chelsea dead. I can't stand Carly though and her mood swings! Does she really have to shout all the time?! I wish the writers made her character a bit more fun loving.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So what did Stella say or do to Ben? 
My little girl cried so I didn't understand and couldn't see because the sun was to bright. (Saw the omnibus) :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Brilliant episode. Loved everything about it, with Pat and Shirley's fight being the best moment of the episode. Shirley had a classic line with "How did he die? Did you get on top and crush him?" referring to Pat's late husband Roy. Classic line and it had me laughing!  It was unrealistic with the police turning up straight away though, and it did let it down a bit, but Shirley and Pat trading insults and having that fight definetly lived up to expectations! Brilliant!

The stag/hen parties were good to watch. It was great to see people enjoying themselves, and Denise was on top form when she made her drunken speech. I'm also glad Deano forgave and forgot, and joined in his dad's stag party, wanting him to be happy. 

The Stella stuff was good, this storyline is progressing really well. Dot and baby George stuff was ok.

The Li stuff was boring and brought the episode down for me.

And i loved the ending, it really had that shock horror "dum dum dum" theme back in it when Shirley said "I slept with him. Just. Last. Month"  Fantastic episode!

----------


## Kim

Was it just me, or did the police woman who told Pat and Shirley to keep it down sound remarkably like Denise? I thought the bit where Stella was manipulating Ben with the scores and guessing how many it was out of was really well written. I thought the hen night scenes wouldn't be that good with the timing of it during the episode, but I thought they were great.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought tonght's episode was really good and I love Denise's hair - I hope she lets it down more often. 

I thought he had the one night stan with Shirley when he left Denise. I mean he walked out on her and they were not together at the time and then got back togther lter so does it count as cheating?

Loved the Stella/Ben stuff. I wonder what Phil would do if he found out. I mean if it is a man he normallly hits the man but because its a woman he can't do that.

----------


## Kim

I suppose it does. Kevin probably expected Denise to be more forgiving than she initially was, knowing about Jimbo and then with all the Carly/Deano stuff coming out. They never actually said in words that the relationship had ended.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it was good to see that the Eastenders scriptwriters haven't lost their touch after all...that police van turning up straight away was just brilliant - so realistic.  :Wal2l:

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (25-04-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

I was sooooooo bored with the whole episode..I am actually looking forward seeing Stacey back on our screen and messing around with old wrinkly chest Max.
Growing  reefer in Gus' pantry ??? Lemme think :Ponder:   :Ponder:    didn't Martin try the similar thing in Arthurs allotment shed ??????? I am suprised Mickey didn't tell GUS,, actually it is Gus'  apartment  he could have broke the lock himself and threw  Li and Mickey out on the streets !!!!!!!!  Li comes up with the biggest SOB  :Crying:   :Crying:  stories  and Mickey thinking with his lil head swallows the stories.... :Wal2l:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yes, it was good to see that the Eastenders scriptwriters haven't lost their touch after all...that police van turning up straight away was just brilliant - so realistic.



 :Cheer:  Well said, i mean i know police can put their lights on if they are in a rush but getting there that quickly is not realistic at all they would have had to know that they was going to fight to have been there that quick, and where were they taking them, to a police station in Australia? they took longer getting back than they did arriving to the Vic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

Yeah. They can't very well say that they were on patrol in the area and that they put their lights on when they saw the fight, because there was no traffic, and there's been plenty of crime in the area, and they haven't established patrol before. 

Yeah Jodi, Martin did try that in the allotment. Derek ended up in trouble for it and lost his job.

----------


## Siobhan

:Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  how funny was Mickey last night at the interview and then the woman coming on to him.. I thought that was brilliant

Love the Pat and Shirley stuff.. both fab actors and they work very very well together..

----------


## parkerman

I know I'm going to be told it's only a soap but...

1. Mickey's interview. How come it was arranged so quickly? I don't think big organisations work quite in that way! Also, the HR Manager said she had carried out over 6000 job interviews. If she'd been HR Manager say for 12 years that works out to two per day. Doesn't she do anything else? And, again, if she has so many interviews to carry out, how come Mickey was fitted in within hours?

2. What father - even Phil - what not take his son on holiday just because of an incident at school? I find that just totally unrealistic. Also, how did Stella know he would react like that and for the offence of writing on the walls would the school really call the parents in???

I'm sorry but I do find these sort of things irritating and I know we have to suspend belief to some extent because it's a soap but I have to say I never find this sort of thing happening in Coronation Street.

----------


## Bryan

I must admit I enjoyed this weeks episodes.

Pat and Shirley are two of Eastenders best characters, and are the closest thing to oldshcool Eastenders. Pat St Clement and Linda Henry have done great with this roles recently and really made the show for me this week. The bitch fight has to be a classic Eastenders moment, best scene easily by far this year.

I dont care what some of you think about Kevin, I like him, him and Denise make a great couple. Diane Parish is great in the role, and the scenes in the toilet on Friday were well acted and well written by the writers. A few episodes that actually entertained me and gave me hope that Eastenders isn't a total waste of time.

I am one of few who like the May/Rob/Dawn storyline, and also Stella abusing Ben, so these are two great storylines to look forward to in the coming months, along with Stax and Tanya.

No way is Eastenders out of the **** yet, but I can see hints of an improvment on the way...

----------

Siobhan (30-04-2007)

----------


## Siobhan

just want to add to what Bry said.. the bit just before Denise gets married and Kevin comes in the door barely able to walk cracked me up  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  it was a fantastic week made good by the actors involved in the main storylines

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I am so glad Denise and Kevin married. Denise is so right. They are definitely soulmates.

----------


## Katy

This week has been really good on Eastenders. I love Shirley i think she has been a great addition to the cast. I also love Denise Kevin and Pat (legendary character). Great week of episodes.

----------


## Kim

Typical Stacey, telling Max she is off for a night clubbing, then going to her mum's. 

Liking the build up of the George/Thomas stuff - poor Honey's going to feel terrible and she doesn't really know why Dot's getting so stressed, and especially in her condition. 

I really liked May's sister - she's far better in my eyes than May was when she started. She annoyed me by telling her sister she's pregnant, she could have said she had a miscarriage. Eventually she'd have to explain where Rob is and why there's no baby - it's not like they haven't split up over a miscarriage before.

Looking forward to knowing where they go with her in the storyline.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Typical Stacey, telling Max she is off for a night clubbing, then going to her mum's. 
> 
> Liking the build up of the George/Thomas stuff - poor Honey's going to feel terrible and she doesn't really know why Dot's getting so stressed, and especially in her condition. 
> 
> I really liked May's sister - she's far better in my eyes than May was when she started. She annoyed me by telling her sister she's pregnant, she could have said she had a miscarriage. Eventually she'd have to explain where Rob is and why there's no baby - it's not like they haven't split up over a miscarriage before.
> 
> Looking forward to knowing where they go with her in the storyline.


May/Rob storyline is dragging on for far too long. Who plays May's sister?

----------


## Kim

I quite agree. The only bit good about it is the revenge that May could get, not her droning on all the time. I've even forgotten her name - Dawn and Rob have to be in the scene for me to pay a lot of attention, lol. 

LMAO  :Rotfl:  That was so exaggerated tonight. I can't figure out why Phil didn't get his car taken, seeing as Rob did, and they were parked in near enough the same position. I can't believe it actually got the height to break the window, and surely it shouldn't be able to get a hole that big?

That's going straight on DVD on Sunday.

----------


## slater girl

I love the scenes with bradders and stacey, they are so cute, as they were acting childish even around the play station and having a laugh as they was deciding who should play next, it was a funny episode tonight and a poor sick bradley. 

Bradders and stace are like big kids around each other over the playstation as bradders has a playstation at home and they were both having a laugh together and even stacey was enjoying herself. Also stace was lecturing bradders over what he was eating and why he was sick. They were cute together and belong together most defintely as a couple. 

Also stace did not look too happy when she saw preeti with bradley at the end, looked like stacey was jealous of her around bradley. 

I hope that bradders and stace end up together down the line as a couple again after the stax fallout together again way down the line as bradders brings out stace nice side and stace only shows that side to him and not to may other people in the square. 

Also the builders were annoying and beale was funny and mad may really

----------


## Chris_2k11

How brilliant was the argument between May & Dawn, some great acting from May!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A pretty good episode tonight. I really enjoyed it, with my favourite moment being the Dawn and May confrontation at the end. The rivalry between the pair is a brilliant watch, and it was such a great climax up to Dawn's fall down the steps. May really is mad, we could see from her argument with Dawn that she's completely dellusional about Rob going back to her once Dawn's baby is born. It's great to see that Rob and Dawn are determined to be together, they obviously love each other dearly, as they're staying together despite May's efforts to split them up. It's gripping viewing to watch May slowly crack, as she reaches extreme lengths to try and split Dawn and Rob up.

I also enjoyed the scenes with Ian tonight, it provided such light hearted comedy and there were such funny scenes between him and the builders, the scenes cracked me up where he threatened to report them to the local council. This light hearted comedy was nice and i loved the scene at the beginning when Phil was reading out Ian's letter...Phil was right "it was a load of rubbish"  :Lol:  

The Deano/Shirley scenes were ok as were the Squiggle scenes with Carly. I like the scenes between Carly and Squiggle, it looks like a good friendship could form between the pair. 

I liked the scenes with Bradley too. Stacey going over to look after Bradley whilst he was ill sows the seed for the pair to get closer again, and there was a clear uncomfortable atmosphere with the scene when Preeti arrived and all three of them were in the living room. A great scene there!

*8/10.*

----------


## Kim

I'm surprised Ian has any customers left, throwing Garry out like that. That's so the other year - he did that to Big Mo. Found it strange that they didn't try to smash up Ian's camera, and give him something to really moan about. 

There will be no paper left in that house, what with Ian either writing, or insisting upon the writing of many notes these days, lol. 

Likewise with Ian's note to Phil. I'm surprised Phil took it so lightly and didn't try to make a prat out of him even more after the scene in the cafe on Friday. 

I thought the bit with Dawn by the door was so exaggerated - it was as if she was waiting for May to come, and not putting everything into getting out of the door.

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm I was annoyed at the amount of times the writers made Ian look like a fool tonight. Enough already! It's not even funny, if it's supposed to be.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

loved the May/Dawn stff, it is just as good as the Ben/Stella stuff.

----------


## Siobhan

> Hmm I was annoyed at the amount of times the writers made Ian look like a fool tonight. Enough already! It's not even funny, if it's supposed to be.


I quiet liked it.. we all know someone like that who will report anything and think they are above everyone else cause they have a nicer house/car/job etc... and yes you really do want them to fall flat on their face and be made a prat off.. I think Adam plays Ian to a tee... I love watching him..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was very good. I am starting to like May more and more and I think the actress is great. The Ian and Phil scenes were a good laugh too "Oi Popeye, where's the spinach?!"  :Lol:  haha

----------


## Siobhan

May is brilliant.. she has completely lost the plot!! Ian and Phil I found quiet funny but poor Ian always comes out the worse.. you think he would learn to leave it

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

The stuff with Ian and Phil was fantastic. I dont like May shes up to something and she is so manipulative

----------


## parkerman

> Hmm I was annoyed at the amount of times the writers made Ian look like a fool tonight. Enough already! It's not even funny, if it's supposed to be.


I agree with you, CrazyLea...there's not many of us around! Ian would not have got to be such an astute businessman if he was such a fool. I thought some of last night's action with Phil and Ian was just plain silly.

----------


## jessi

Lately I think the May/Dawn/Rob storyline has been great. 

May is so scary!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Well I saw the highlights on the EE site as I missed Mon & Tuesday and didn't really make efforts with the repeats..

From Dawn's fall I am actually very suprised the baby wasn't hurt?! She has got quite a big belly.. I'm suprised she wasn't BADLY injured as the fall made it out to be!

Can anyone suggest why Dawn didn't tell Rob that it was May's fault and they had an argument.. and it was only a accident (got this from the site). + how evil was the counting down on the calender.. Scary stuff..  :EEK!:

----------


## Johnny Allen

As someone who was really disliking the whole Dawn/May/Rob saga Im starting to really enjoy it now its reaching its peak, May is crackers and the more shes pushed the more interesting she is to watch on screen. Its also good to see other sides of Rob, I think this storyline has finally gotten good. 

Typical Phil and Ian moments yet again, building up to next week, and that Lucy, shes devious.

Im not sure what Max is playing at, but when Tanya finds out its Stacey hes been seeing its gonna be handbags at the dawn.

----------


## Kim

He doesn't want a long term relationship with her, because that takes all of the excitement out of it for him, as originally, he was cheating on Rachel with Tanya. She'll dump him if he doesn't commit, so he was acting as if he was more keen than her to sign the contract, so that she believes he's serious about leaving Tanya. He doesn't want to do that, so he tore it up to leave himself with no ties. 

The other week I said I didn't like Ian at all, but I'm really enjoying the Ian/Phil stuff. Much better than Ian begging for money as he did the other week. Â£10,000? I think Phil's exaggerating or something; wasn't the quote the other day, like, Â£1,000? Surely it couldn't go up Â£9,000 for some inspection and costs for being closed. 

I can't believe May even attempted to try to tell Rob that the calendar hadn't been taken down. Even if he didn't see the May 10th box, it was a bit obvious, because she was begging him not to go in there.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Boring episode but i liked bits of it though. Anyone else think it was sad when Max was telling Tanya what Jim did to him? It kinda puts Jim in a whole new light now and its not a very nice light either, i can see why Max doesn't think much of him.

I think it was way to much of the Max/Tanya Bradley/Stacey stuff tonight, thats why it was boring but it was good stuff i thought tonight.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
I thought that Tanya and Bradley were the making of it tonight.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
> I thought that Tanya and Bradley were the making of it tonight.


so did I brilliant acting from the two of them tonight.

----------

Jessie Wallace (11-05-2007)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I actually would have shed a tear or two when Max shared his story but I didn't because I was quite disgusted/angry with all the cheating and lies going on with himself, Stacey and Tanya!

----------


## JustJodi

> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
> I thought that Tanya and Bradley were the making of it tonight.


 
*I agree with you Dawnie,, those two did really well,, Tanya really can act.. Max actually can cry on cue,,, I am impressed *

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmm Max is a typical manipulative cheater, like Tanya said he picked a fight so he could get out of the house to his SNUGGLE BUNNY..*
*I was starting to admire Tanya and her candor, then I lost the admiration when she fell for Max's b/s once again..*
*I honestly do not know weither or not to believe that BOMB that Max dropped about Jim and his buddies  burying him alive in a coffin,,*
*Regardless of what others think I just found it rubbish...*

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (12-05-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!



Where do you live, Jess? Next time there's a boring episode I might be round!  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
> I thought that Tanya and Bradley were the making of it tonight.


Damn those EE scriptwriters for coming up with a non boring episode :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Me thinks you two need to go have cold showers. I can asure you a naked me, is not a pretty site!! Let's hope they try and more nice little epi's

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> 
> 
> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live, Jess? Next time there's a boring episode I might be round!


You'll be disappointed.  She's been wearing the same clothes for months!  :Smile: 

I saw a bit of Thursday's: Ian's head submerged in water, again.  :Thumbsdown:  
EE Misunderstanding no. 154,425 with Tanya's wrong conclusions, along with the cliche of walking towards Chav Slater at the moment of suspicion.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Snap, crackle, pop...flop.

----------


## alan45

> Me thinks you two need to go have cold showers. I can asure you a naked me, is not a pretty site!! Let's hope they try and more nice little epi's


Can a poor man not still have some fantasies. I dont know how good looking you are but dreams cost nowt :Wub:

----------


## parkerman

> Me thinks you two need to go have cold showers. I can asure you a naked me, is not a pretty site!! Let's hope they try and more nice little epi's



You mean you're NOT the real Jessie Wallace?

By the way, did anyone she her last Wednesday as Marie Lloyd? I thought she was brilliant....but then I always thought she was... :Wub: 

P.S. Getting back to the subject of Eastenders Current Episode....Can someone tell me what the Polish builders are actually doing. What are they building?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think Max told the truth about the coffin buisiness because he did hint at it to Jim and Jim did not contradict it. Its not entirely unbelievable that Jim used to be a racist long ago and has now changed. After all Mark used to hang out wuith Nick and then he changed. I was a bit sorry for him when he talked about the coffinand yes I think it is Tanya and the girls he loves not Stacey despite his manipulation. 

I was watching the omnibus anbd was confused by two points. 

1. Why is May taking pills? When I saw her reach for the pills the first time I assumed she was going to have an overdose but she didn't. 

2. Max gave Tanya the yellow negilgee or whatever it is and then almost at the same moment Bradley took it from Stcey's pocket. Did he then buy a pair? 

I am very sorry for May and I think both May and stella are superb actresses - Rob is right, she really is insane.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> P.S. Getting back to the subject of Eastenders Current Episode....Can someone tell me what the Polish builders are actually doing. What are they building?


lmao good point                                                   :Cool:

----------


## no1abbafan

If anybody can remember when Carol Jackson married that chap, his name escapes me but he Billy father, Jim was at that wedding, her sister was to get married but either she or the groom did a runner and carol ended up marrying her fella instead. Jim was a complete racist then. What was her husband's name  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was that alan?                                                   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it was Alan. And when Jim first came in to Eastenders he was portrayed as a racist, so Max's story is not out of character for Jim at the time.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Just watched Friday's episode - loved it! Loved the scenes with Tanya and Max, and i thought Max telling his secret to Tanya was really good acting. Definetly a 10/10 for Friday's episode, probably one of the best episodes this year.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> P.S. Getting back to the subject of Eastenders Current Episode....Can someone tell me what the Polish builders are actually doing. What are they building?


They are building a store for Polish delicacies, like tripe, in respect of some of EE's recent storylines.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Was that alan?


It was indeed.  A great character, and now posting on this forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> 
> 
> Loved it tonight, didn't feel the need to get up and wander around the house naked once!!
> I thought that Tanya and Bradley were the making of it tonight.
> 
> 
> Damn those EE scriptwriters for coming up with a non boring episode


did I read this wrong.. You liked it???  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

Noooooo i missed fridays!!!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## no1abbafan

You're right it was Alan, I couldn't remember his name. Which house are the builders renovating?? Agree they are being protrayed in an un-realistic light.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

What on earth happened to lastnights episode, friday's one was actually good but lastnight went back to being boring again. Infact so boring i can hardly remember what happened.

Im slightly sick of the Mitchell/Beale feud thing. Honey and Billy have nothing to do with it so i think Ian is right out of order starting on them.

Jane on the other hand starting on Stella was the best thing i have seen in ages  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

I don't know.. it was alright.. I am sure the whole Beale/Mitchell feud is leading somewhere. I feel sorry for Libby.. what is she getting herself into. I have a feeling that Einstein is Darren.. maybe way of the mark there

Stupid Mickey and Li.. wish they would go away!! Did you see Dawn's face when she saw May's blackeye??? she was beginning to suspect that Rob did do it

----------


## JustJodi

*First off I HATE Li  lol  I want her to get caught at something,, I thought Mickey was funny last night in the shop..Why doesn't Li sell herself rather than pimping poor Michael of Walford  LOL*
*I loved the part where all of them were in the laundromat and squabbling and Dot spouting bible verses  trying to keep the peace,, * 
*Hmmmmmmm dunno about every one else, but I can see that Mae did the eye thing herself. * 
*The 2 triangles,,, Max, Tanya and Stacey,,, I am bored with them,,, Rob ,Dawn and May,,, they make me very tired,, when are these story lines gonna stop * 
*AS for Libby, I am afraid that it will not be Darren, cos he does not have a computer..( unless he has one that was stolen from Billy's video store ) I think it is gonna end really bad for Libby and her lil heart is gonna be broken, and Yolande is gonna be there to comfort her..*
*Sighhhhhhhhh what a mess ...*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I enjoyed last night's episode, it may not have been good as Friday's episode but i still found it really enjoyable. I've grown to really like the Dawn/Rob/May storyline now, and i think it's all down to the character of May. She is a fantastic character and has turned into one of my favourite characters in the show, she is so devious and i'm really enjoying her in this storyline, i can't wait to see what she does next.

The Beale/Mitchell feud stuff was ok. I liked the Squiggle stuff last night, and i liked the way Yolande is trying to look out for her.

The Mickey/Li stuff was boring in my opinion...

*7/10*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I loved the scenes with May and Stella too was excellent. Libby/Darren and Yolande stuff also cool and it was so funny Mickeys antics in the shop. Can't wait for tonight.

----------


## Debs

> . I have a feeling that Einstein is Darren.. maybe way of the mark there


I thought exactly the same, as soon as they cut to whoever replying to her i thought that is darren!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Well we'll find out tonight won't we?

----------


## Timalay

Oh no the Beales and Michells getting on together.  The worlds going to explode. :Rotfl:

----------


## slater girl

Did you see the episode tonight, stacey was talking to mo about getting away and she wanted the same as dawn to better herself with a rich man who could give her the life she wants. 

Loved the chat with Mo and Bradley and bradley asking mo about community service and mo saying tat and bradley not knowing what is is and it was grafitti and Mo talking to bradley asking if stacey was planning on leaving walford. 

A little section with max and stacey, i be glad when this affair is over and out in the open and tanya and max deciding whether to tell abi or lauren about tanya having a baby as i wonder if lauren overheard it. 

Also Rob catching may taking pills and why may will not let go of the grug against him and dawn was good. 

Also the Beale and Mitchell fight was good in the brannings, loved the episode great buildup to the car crash.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I used to live in the Billericay area once.  Hello!




> Oh no the Beales and Michells getting on together.  The worlds going to explode.


Philip looks more likely to explode every week.  Anyone for boiled beetroot?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I saw half of tonight's episode but then the tv went funny so I missed the second half!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked yesterday's episode, especialy the Rob/May stuff.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> . I have a feeling that Einstein is Darren.. maybe way of the mark there
> 
> 
> 
> I thought exactly the same, as soon as they cut to whoever replying to her i thought that is darren!



hehe I was right for once.. I am usually wrong on stuff like this and now ian and phil are getting on.. maybe the world is coming to an end...

----------


## parkerman

I thought the best thing about last night's episode was Honey stuffing herself while everyone else was arguing and asking Jim if she could have another biscuit... :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought the best thing about last night's episode was Honey stufing herself while everyone else was arguing and asking Jim if she could have another biscuit...


Actually that was brilliant.. it was like she only went for the food.. she didn't care about the feud!! I love when Stella said the girls should do something and Honey said "not camping"... Jane still looked annoyed leaving the house

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Loved lastnights episode some of the camping stuff was funny. Could be an interesting episode tonight as me and a friend noticed something that could lead to me officially claiming Eastenders writters are stupid.

What on earth did little Bobby look like  :Rotfl:  but then i suppose with a dad like Ian we really cant expect alot can we  :Lol: 

Fab episode i would give it 10/10 for the pure entertainment of it  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

Is bobby played by a little girl.. if not he is going to be embarrassed for life  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

For pure entertainment, it was brilliant.. Ian shrinking his tent, Phil setting his one alight!!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Is bobby played by a little girl.. if not he is going to be embarrassed for life 
> 
> For pure entertainment, it was brilliant.. Ian shrinking his tent, Phil setting his one alight!!


Yeah not exactly the most successful camping trip ever  :Lol:  but great entertainment

----------


## Dutchgirl

Good ending yesterday, my heart jumped the BMW crashed how dreadfull.

----------


## Siobhan

> Good ending yesterday, my heart jumped the BMW crashed how dreadfull.


yeah I was glued to tv.. I was like "NOOOOO!! can't end it there" can't wait for tonight

----------


## CrazyLea

I actually really enjoyed tonights episode. Was rather good and tense I thought.   Peter was good, aww bless.. does he die??

----------


## JustJodi

*Interesting episode,, I really am a bit shocked with this evenings episode,, it had some real good parts and some zzzzzzzzzzzzz parts,,I can see now how EE has spent so much money on the stunt,, but it was a tad bit unrealistic, cos it flipped over too many times..and PHIL was with out a scratch....and Billy should have been tumbled into the front seat, cos he didnt have his seat belt on,,*
*Darren and Libby... okkkkkkkkkk sorted...Yolande's work is done,,, May is sooooo UNGLUED... she can't even WORK....* 
*Stacey and Bradley<<not sure how those two are ever going to get back together with so much water passed under the bridge>>* 
*Next week should be verrrrrrrry interesting.... *

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Can i just ask people if they thought that lastnight the car landed on its roof?

----------


## JustJodi

*Vicks you are right,, I asked my partner, he said  he was confused too when he saw the land rover upright, he said how did they get that way,, they were spinning on the roof  last night..............as I stated in my previous post it was a bit UNREALISTIC,, the crash...*

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (18-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> ...


NO
It was the vision of Dawn walking around the house a la birthday suit

----------


## alan45

> *Vicks you are right,, I asked my partner, he said  he was confused too when he saw the land rover upright, he said how did they get that way,, they were spinning on the roof  last night..............as I stated in my previous post it was a bit UNREALISTIC,, the crash...*


The roll into the river was unrealistic. The Land rover was an automatic. The gearstick was in Park Mode. It is impossible to knock this off unless the engine is switched on. Funny too that the wheels turned during its drive toward the river as it moved yet remained straight whilst they lined it up for the river.  The people who designed the Cardboard funfair stunt must have did thisa one too :Thumbsdown:

----------

parkerman (19-05-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *Vicks you are right,, I asked my partner, he said  he was confused too when he saw the land rover upright, he said how did they get that way,, they were spinning on the roof  last night..............as I stated in my previous post it was a bit UNREALISTIC,, the crash...*


I thought it did and when it finished i watched the beale/mitchell thing on BBC3 and some dude said his biggest worry was getting it to land on 4 wheels, however if lastnight it landed on its roof the biggest worry should have been wether or not viewers would notice the mistake  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PR1811

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Vicks you are right,, I asked my partner, he said  he was confused too when he saw the land rover upright, he said how did they get that way,, they were spinning on the roof  last night..............as I stated in my previous post it was a bit UNREALISTIC,, the crash...* 
> 
> 
> The roll into the river was unrealistic. The Land rover was an automatic. The gearstick was in Park Mode. It is impossible to knock this off unless the engine is switched on. Funny too that the wheels turned during its drive toward the river as it moved yet remained straight whilst they lined it up for the river.  The people who designed the Cardboard funfair stunt must have did thisa one too


Yes how ridiculous, I don't know why there was all the whining, Phil should have just started it and driven on to the nearest hospital. It wasn't like the car was badly damaged or prone to malfunction  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The car definitely landed on it's wheels last night, it showed on the EastEnders Feuds that they were relieved that the stunt driver had managed to get it to land on it's wheels rather than on the roof/side

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


I know thats what he said but i am sure that car didnt land on wheels lastnight - im going to watch it sunday to find out though

----------


## littlemo

Tonight's episode was alright. do u think peter will die? i doubt it. i think the whole point of this scenario is for Ian to be in debt to Phil somehow. If Phil saves peters life, Ian's obligated to Phil.

----------


## alan45

> Tonight's episode was alright. do u think peter will die? i doubt it. i think the whole point of this scenario is for Ian to be in debt to Phil somehow. If Phil saves peters life, Ian's obligated to Phil.


Emm I think according to all the spoilers   Spoiler:    he dies

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I can assure you it landed on it's wheels, i've just watched it to see!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carol Woods

Of course it landed on its wheels. You can watch the clip on You Tube.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> Tonight's episode was alright. do u think peter will die? i doubt it. i think the whole point of this scenario is for Ian to be in debt to Phil somehow. If Phil saves peters life, Ian's obligated to Phil.
> 
> 
> Emm I think according to all the spoilers   Spoiler:    he dies


I heard that but then my friend said i was wrong so i dont know now  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

It definitely landed on its wheels, but, as alan says, there is no way it could have just started rolling again.

----------

alan45 (19-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> It definitely landed on its wheels, but, as alan says, there is no way it could have just started rolling again.


Not only rolling again but the wheels magically turning towards the water.  :Rotfl:

----------


## xTanya

It was quite unrealistic in a number of places last night, I think it started rolling becuase Ian knocked the gears as he got out but still as you have said it was facing totally the wrong way lol. Also why on earth did the car not fill up with water totally when the windows were smashed in? (which reminds me how were some of them not when it rolled so many times) also I don't remember seeing Peter manage to get his seat belt off, and Peter was out cold for ages then he was suddenly fine again lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually really enjoyed last night's episode. It was gripping stuff, and i thought the actors who played Peter and Ben acted it out really well. The stunt was really well done too, and it didn't look cheesy to me. I think the car had air pockets in it so that's how they could breathe whilst underwater.  

I hope Peter survives, and i liked the thing they did at the end with Lucy where she sensed her twin was in some kind of trouble, it's common for that to happen with twins.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (19-05-2007), CrazyLea (20-05-2007)

----------


## kiki28

although it was quite unrealistic in some parts, its been the most exciting episode of EE for a long time!!!!!

----------


## xTanya

Yeah definetly don't get me wrong I did enjoy the eppisode lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Another thing why did it take Phil so long to work out that he could swim through the broken window to get to them

----------


## PR1811

Just as proof...

Car after the crash

Wheels direction

 :Smile:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (22-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> It was quite unrealistic in a number of places last night, I think it started rolling becuase Ian knocked the gears as he got out but still as you have said it was facing totally the wrong way lol. Also why on earth did the car not fill up with water totally when the windows were smashed in? (which reminds me how were some of them not when it rolled so many times) also I don't remember seeing Peter manage to get his seat belt off, and Peter was out cold for ages then he was suddenly fine again lol.


When an automatic gearbox is in the *P* position as was clear to see last night it is locked and unable to be moved unless the engine is started. So therefore no matter how hard Ian had hit it it would not have moved :Nono:

----------


## xTanya

Yeah I thought that about Phil why did he just not swim straight round lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Because he was looking for Dogfish?

----------


## xTanya

:Rotfl:  quite possibly I mean it's far more important than saving your son lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It is stupid really, i mean any father would realise he could swim through the broken window to save his son but not Phil, had he actually had the brains to do that then he could have saved them quicker than he did  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well I really enjoyed the episode - personally I didnt watch that closely to see which way the car wheels were facing!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

You can, if you want to, pick holes in any storyline, in any soap. Me I just like to chill out and watch EE for the entertainment value....it is afterall a work of fiction, and thus its not going to be a completely true reflection of real life - like ALL the other soaps. Soooo cut EE some slack guys.

----------

CrazyLea (20-05-2007), Jessie Wallace (20-05-2007), LostVoodoo (20-05-2007), Xx-Vicky-xX (20-05-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well said PB. Watched it enjoyed it. Don't sit and try and looks for things. They are trying to make it better, as most of you ask them to do, and when they do people still moan.

----------


## alan45

> Well said PB. Watched it enjoyed it. Don't sit and try and looks for things. They are trying to make it better, as most of you ask them to do, and when they do people still moan.


I watched it with an open mind hoping that after all the hype and licence money they spent I could see something of the old EE. Sadly I was disappointed though not surprised. They still treat the viewers as fools. The 'accidental' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  knocking of the gear stick was nearly as contrived as the loose bolts on the dragon slide in the cardboard funfair or raising Den from the dead. Still was nice to see that the Mitchellan man has added Trauma Technician and Man from Atlantis to his dogged cv. I will give EE a miss for another while to see if Diederick Santer can salvage something out of the shambles his predecessors left him with. Feel free to let me know if it becomes watchable again anytime soon. I really would love to start watching it again on a regular basis and speak in glowing terms about the new improved EE back on form. When and if this happens you will discover me to be one of the biggest fans of it.

If you are honest with yourselves some of the plots and dramatic character transformations have been laughable, God knows what will happen when Letitia has had enough of pantoland and decides to return. All stories will be rewritten to facilitate her Dramatic Sensational Explosive return. They did this with Ard Man Johnny Allen to allow for the brief return of Grunt. (Although I hardly recognised the new touchy feely caring Grunt.)

PB and Dawny as you both know I am very aware how much you both love EE and I respect you for that. :Smile:   Maybe Im getting too cynical in my old age. I didnt sit through 30 mins of EE on Friday for the fun of it. I reall had hoped it had turned the corner.

End of Rant

----------

parkerman (20-05-2007)

----------


## pinkles14

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> Tonight's episode was alright. do u think peter will die? i doubt it. i think the whole point of this scenario is for Ian to be in debt to Phil somehow. If Phil saves peters life, Ian's obligated to Phil.
> 
> 
> Emm I think according to all the spoilers   Spoiler:    he dies


I carnt remember what book it was in but it says  Spoiler:     Ian hugs Phil for saving pete's life... So i dont think he dies..  




Please remember this is a general discussion thread - please do not post spoilers unless within spoiler tags - thanks Jojo

----------


## parkerman

The Daily Mirror said yesterday that   Spoiler:    Phil is the hero of Albert Square for saving both Ben and Peter...  






Please remember that this is a gen discussion thread - please do not post spoilers here unless within spoiler tags - Thanks Jojo

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by littlemo
> ...


Glad to see Ian Beale taking the Tory leaders advice ''Hug a Hood'' :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I really liked the episode, I was glued to the television, and again good cliffhanger. And when they showed Lucy hearing Peter was realistic.

And sorry I thought Phil had a X5 instead of a Range Rover.

----------


## parkerman

> watched it with an open mind hoping that after all the hype and licence money they spent I could see something of the old EE. Sadly I was disappointed though not surprised. They still treat the viewers as fools. The 'accidental' knocking of the gear stick was nearly as contrived as the loose bolts on the dragon slide in the cardboard funfair or raising Den from the dead.


I have to say I agree with alan on this. Yes, of course it is fiction and not real life and the stories have to be larger than life BUT it has to be believable. The whole point of a soap like Eastenders is that it is rooted in real life even if exaggerated. The problem with the last few years of Eastenders is that the plot lines are risible in many cases and the attention to detail just appalling. It is just sloppiness on the part of the production team and the idea behind it is they don't have to try too hard as they can get away with anything. It is also disrespectful to the viewers, it's as if they will put up with any old rubbish as long as it's called Eastenders.

I used to be firmly in the Eastenders camp as opposed to Coronation Street but now I have to say I infintely prefer Corrie. Although also fiction and exaggerated for the sake of drama, its stories are for the most part much more believable and better thought out, the scripts much better and the continuity more thoughtful and not an insult to the viewer's intelligence.

Well, that's my twopennorth! :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by alan45;515807I
> 
>  watched it with an open mind hoping that after all the hype and licence money they spent I could see something of the old EE. Sadly I was disappointed though not surprised. They still treat the viewers as fools. The 'accidental' knocking of the gear stick was nearly as contrived as the loose bolts on the dragon slide in the cardboard funfair or raising Den from the dead.
> 
> 
> I have to say I agree with alan on this. Yes, of course it is fiction and not real life and the stories have to be larger than life BUT it has to be believable. The whole point of a soap like Eastenders is that it is rooted in real life even if exaggerated. The problem with the last few years of Eastenders is that the plot lines are risible in many cases and the attention to detail just appalling. It is just sloppiness on the part of the production team and the idea behind it is they don't have to try too hard as they can get away with anything. It is also disrespectful to the viewers, it's as if they will put up with any old rubbish as long as it's called Eastenders.
> 
> I used to be firmly in the Eastenders camp as opposed to Coronation Street but now I have to say I infintely prefer Corrie. Although also fiction and exaggerated for the sake of drama, its stories are for the most part much more believable and better thought out, the scripts much better and the continuity more thoughtful and not an insult to the viewer's intelligence.
> 
> Well, that's my twopennorth!


Thats fair enough if you prefer Corrie to Enders. However bear in mind, alot of us still like and enjoy EE. I personally have seen a big improvement in the soap in recent times, and its the soap I prefer to watch. 

I just wondered why some people seem to watch EE just to pull it apart and make supposedly 'witty' comments about it and the peeps who watch it on here (one of the most recent comment I read was that people who watched EE were either boring or liked watching boring progs! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ), and moreover, jump at the chance to have a dig on every single EE thread....

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (22-05-2007), Jessie Wallace (20-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45;515807I
> ...



I always try to give reasons for my criticisms of EE. Im not in the business of saying EE is crap without any explanation. It is at the end of the day only a soap as are Corrie and Emmerdale. I try to make my posts amusing to give people a bit of light relief from the My soap is better than your soap nonsense. You love EE, I dont have a problem with that and you put your point of view across in a very eloquent manner with reasoned arguments which I may or may not agree with. So please dont take offence at me when I diss EE I would rather not post about it than annoy you. At the end of the day its hardly the end of the world. At the moment Im preferring Emmerdale to Corrie anyway and its hardly the most realistic representation of a village in rural Yorkshire.

----------

Pinkbanana (20-05-2007), Siobhan (21-05-2007)

----------


## Abi

I watched the end of the omnibus today, thinking that with all the hype, this must be the break that EE has been waiting for, for the last 3 or 4 years, to get back to the top. But... It was just a bit rubbish. It lacked logic. They were at the bottom of the hill- why would it be able to roll down then? Phil even said to Billy "Go to the top of that hill". And if they were on a hill, with enough angle to move a whole bloody car, surely it would move just a little bit when Phil got out of it? (After all, he's hardly light). And then when it moved, he'd either get them all out carefully, or put the hand brake on- he's a mechanic!!

And when they got Peter out of the water, Phil stood there shaking him. Sure, they want to build up suspense, but pur-lease, shaking him?! At least try and recussitate (sp?) him!

Plus the "tree" they were going to crash into look rather much more like a twig to me!! I mean, not as huge as they were making it out to be.

And when Ian got dragged out of the car, he put him arms on the ground. Including the one that was dislocated or something. That wouldnt even be able to grab anything, let alone support his weight.

It was a good idea, but they were just a bit lame in the way they executed it. As has been said, it wasn't beleiveable, as there was so many flaws in it. Give us some credit, EE, and at least make sure your stories make sense!

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by littlemo
> ...


Your mate is wrong, not true what spoiler says... I will update in the "coming up in EE" thread

----------


## CrazyLea

> Plus the "tree" they were going to crash into look rather much more like a twig to me!! I mean, not as huge as they were making it out to be.


In their defense there, it was rather big!! For a car. Smaller "twigs" than that tree could do huge damage.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by  Abi
> 
> Plus the "tree" they were going to crash into look rather much more like a twig to me!! I mean, not as huge as they were making it out to be.
> 
> 
> In their defense there, it was rather big!! For a car. Smaller "twigs" than that tree could do huge damage.


Ah but they were not driving a car but a four wheel drive go anywhere Range Rover.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

How stupid is Keith, its obvious that an animal who doesnt have a brain as good as humans that will allow it to avoid the wire is going to cause the tv to fall down the stairs and break oh and how did Keith move that tv doesnt the bloke have a "bad back"  :Searchme:  

Genrally that episode was boring, thought the Mitchell/Beale thing was nice though and Honey and Billy were cute aswell  :Wub:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[COLOR="Red"]I cant say I totally enjoyed tonight's episode.  It just seemed soooo contrived and sickly. Im glad that the feud is over....it had run its course, but Ian and Phil becoming bosom buddies, and allowing Billy to run the old fruit and veg stall... :EEK!:   I think I preferred it when Phil was flushing Ian's head down the loo to this... :Lol:  

Apart from that, I enjoyed tonight offering...
Mad May the pill popping doc!  :EEK!:  
The increasingly sinister Stella... :EEK!:  
Oh and I wish that Keith had taken a tumble down those stairs with the telly!

----------


## Katy

what was with Phils resusitation methods, rubbing on peters chest. I have to say that made me laugh a lot.

----------


## Siobhan

I really liked it.. I cried at the start with Ian. My heart went out to him. It was a bit contrived the whole beale/mitchell thing but when you come close to losing your child, petty squabbles should be dropped.
Stella is pure evil in a can and May is finally caught out.. do you think Naomi will say something?

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad the feud is over it was becoming very boring. I have to say i'd like to see Phil and Jane hook up i think they get on really well and its not like he didn't go after Grant's ex before (i.e. Sharon). Dawn/May/Rob storyline is going on now for too long as is the Stacey/Max storyline.

----------


## sarah42000

> Dawn/May/Rob storyline is going on now for too long .


It takes 9 months to have a baby, and the fact that the baby is really the whole point of the story line (why it actually started), it has to go on for at least that long. If it didnt, people would start going on about how unrealistic and unreasearched EE is. We get enough of that already

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm glad the feud is over it was becoming very boring. I have to say i'd like to see Phil and Jane hook up i think they get on really well and its not like he didn't go after Grant's ex before (i.e. Sharon). Dawn/May/Rob storyline is going on now for too long as is the Stacey/Max storyline.


 
I think the Mitchell/Beale feud will go thru the kids, Ben and Peter.....Jane and Phil  nah,,, ain't gonna happen,, they should bring Grant back, for a quickie,, hee he 
I am sick of the whole Dawn/May/Rob triangle,, time for it to end,, May is going to get caught eventually ,,how long can a black eye last any way :Searchme:   shes been touching it up with  make up to make it look worse than it really is,,Lets see what happens with the drugs Naomi discovers ....
Stacey and Max  .. its gotta stop soon ,,,I just wish that they would fix things with Bradley and Stacey... but can't see how, especially if it all comes out about the doodling around Stacey did with his old man,,  :Wal2l:

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was quite funny how Ian and Phil had made up and then Peter and Ben started to have a go

----------


## Kim

Keith doesn't have a bad back. He was found out in 2005, I think it was, when he was kicking a ball around with Darren. I agree, Vicky, I'm sure the Tv would have broken even if it wasn't half hanging off of the top stair. It was so funny when it was falling, and with Dawn still finding parts of it in tonight's episode. 

Liking the fact that there could now be a pattern drawn between the fact that May has accused Rob of giving her a black eye and Naomi of taking a patients' medication, when, on both occasions, she did it.

----------


## callummc

only started watching again this week,it seems to be improving in parts with the may-rob-dawn scenario and the miller webcam story,just a shame that the stacy-max things not come to a head yet it just dosn't look right to me and dont get me started on mickey and lee they really irritate me,mickey was a great cockney wideboy but since thjey paired them up he seems to have lost his edge never mind i'll perservere till the end of the week and see if i can get back into it,i good reason to watch i also think is stella and ben,maybe i'll tape it so i can fast forward the bits that seem to make me lose interest

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I hope Stradley getback together soon. Stax is all wrong. Max is old enough to be her father and he's married with children. Bradley and Stacey are just right. I can'thelp liking May still even despite her unfairly planting the drugs on Naomi and driving her away. I think May needs help but I wonder why Naomi said she was dangerous. Mickey/Li - they should split, Li is just using him. I can't wait to see more Stella/Phil/Ben. I think May and Stella are the best charecters so far. I was sorry for Jim today when Tanya blanked him - he has changed or he wouldn't hang out with Patrick. The poor man was completely bewildered and couldn't understand what he was supposed to have done. To be fair Jim did nothing wrong - it was his so called friends who beat up Max's black friend and locked Max in the coffin not Jim.

----------


## Joanne

But if Max's version of the story was true, Jim did nothing to help him. When Max called to him to help Jim ignored him.

I couldn't stand by and watch that being done to either of my children and do nothing.

----------


## tobyrory

The thing is - this is Max's version and we all know what a liar he is.  It will be interesting to hear Jim's version.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't believe i'm actually gonna say this but I think Naomi should have stayed. I didn't like her in the beginning with all the Sonia stuff but she wasn't too bad towards the end and I liked her interactions with May. I felt they could have done a bit more with her had she stayed a bit longer. There's far worse than her they could have got rid of.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (26-05-2007), JustJodi (25-05-2007)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Can't believe i'm actually gonna say this but I think Naomi should have stayed. I didn't like her in the beginning with all the Sonia stuff but she wasn't too bad towards the end and I liked her interactions with May. I felt they could have done a bit more with her had she stayed a bit longer. There's far worse than her they could have got rid of.



I cant believe Im saying this either, but I agree with you! I was actually thinking tonight maybe she should have stayed too.  :EEK!:

----------

ChelseaFC (25-05-2007), Chris_2k11 (25-05-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I like Naomi too and am sorry she left. I know Martin and Sonia belong together but I didn't mind her relationship with Sonia - I like same sex relationships. 

I suppose Max was telling the truth??? I know that he lied about being too afraid to go to the counsellor when he was actually with Stacey but I can't believe even Max could fabricate being locked in a coffin. Unlike Den who was to obsessed with Sharon and destroyed his family, Max despite his affairs still looks out for Tanya and his children and protects them from harm etc.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I completely agree with PB and Chris. Naomi really should have stayed, her character was completely wasted. EE producers could have done a lot more with her. I liked her scenes with May, Garry and Minty. Also, i liked the friendship Naomi and Dawn developed, and i wish Naomi stayed as her and Dawn could have joined forces to bring May down.

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe she will come back with vengence!!! and her, dawn and rob could bring down May.. but I like May's character.. it is very well acted

----------


## Pinkbanana

Erm, kind of felt tonight's episode was a bit of a let down after the build up to it...cant really explain it, just left a bit flat.  Think its probably cause Ive always hated the Stacey and Max storyline, and cant believe they sacrificed the Bradders and Stace relationship for this (yet another tacky affair). Plus is was obvious (maybe cause I read the spoilers lol) that the whole sordid little affair wasnt going to come out tonight...

Just glad its over, wonder how long before it comes out and **it hits the fan!  :EEK!:  That will definitely be worth watching, as the characters central to this (Max, Tanya, Bradders, Stacey) are all played by very good actors.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Can't believe i'm actually gonna say this but I think Naomi should have stayed. I didn't like her in the beginning with all the Sonia stuff but she wasn't too bad towards the end and I liked her interactions with May. I felt they could have done a bit more with her had she stayed a bit longer. *There's far worse than her they could have got rid of*.


Like Mickey, Keith, Li, Gus, Dawn, Rob, Mitchells, Wicks/Fox clan, Gary and Minty.  Anyone left?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bobthechicken

It was, as usual, let down by terrible writing. The plot was like something out of a kid's book.........Max meets Stacy, Stacey finds out Tanya's pregnant, they have a row and Max takes Stacey home (much screeching of tyres), Stacey finds Bradley waiting for her......yawn.......Bradley leaves Stacey and goes to see Max, Max is in a panic because he's only got 5 minutes to save the world-sorry, his marriage, with 2 minutes to spare he gets rid of Bradley and talks Tanya into leaving everything to go away (now!) on holiday.......and they all get out just in time. All very dramatic, but rubbish. I mean, come on, are we seriously expected to believe that Tanya would go just like that?

----------


## alan45

> It was, as usual, let down by terrible writing. The plot was like something out of a kid's book.........Max meets Stacy, Stacey finds out Tanya's pregnant, they have a row and Max takes Stacey home (much screeching of tyres), Stacey finds Bradley waiting for her......yawn.......Bradley leaves Stacey and goes to see Max, Max is in a panic because he's only got 5 minutes to save the world-sorry, his marriage, with 2 minutes to spare he gets rid of Bradley and talks Tanya into leaving everything to go away (now!) on holiday.......and they all get out just in time. All very dramatic, but rubbish. I mean, come on, are we seriously expected to believe that Tanya would go just like that?


Well it seemed like a good idea when discussed in the paralell yawniverse that is Elstree

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I really liked it. I think both Max and Stacey were genuine when they told Bradley and Tanya thaty they didn't deserve them and had both done wrong. I think it is Tanya and the kids that Max truly loves. Like he himself said Stacey's a drug he is addicted to - there is no love there, just lust. Max should be with Tanya and Stacey with Bradley - that's right. I really liked them rushed off on holiday spontaneously - Max and Tanya were like two teenagers. If only Max wasn't so weak willed he could have continuedo resist Stacey just as Tanya resisted Sean.

----------


## Bobthechicken

> .......Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......


Well it seemed like it was written by a teenager.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

[QUOTE]Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......[QUOTE]

Nothing wrong with that, I think that's quite romantic.

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Lizzie Brookes;516517][QUOTE]Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......


> Nothing wrong with that, I think that's quite romantic.


Nothing wrong with that except he is sha**ing a teenager :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> .......Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......
> 
> 
> Well it seemed like it was written by a teenager.


yes but no but yes but no that Stacey Slater one Am I boverred

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, I think that's quite romantic.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nothing wrong with that except he is sha**ing a teenager


Exactly Al, I couldnt have put it better myself, except to add....he is sha**ing a teenager *in the Vic ladies loos*. 

Max is a total git, who wants to have his cake and eat it. He's really in need of the Bobbit treatment to curb his ways... :Big Grin:   lol

----------


## alan45

> Max and Tanya were like two teenagers.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, I think that's quite romantic.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


You see PB you really do enjoy my EE comments I kew you would

----------


## tammyy2j

So Sean returns i must admit i'm liking him and Carly. Chelesa is so annoying. Kevin and Denise return from honeymoon to the news that Libby got arrested  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  pity her and Chelesa are still in the square. The May storyline is boring and awful. It was nice to see Will Mellor if they keep him he would make a good addition to the cast

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

May and Stella are two of my favourite charecters at the moment. Denise is making a big deal outof this - Libby and Darren are ideally matched. Darren didn't mean to get her into trouble - if only Keith hadn't blown that money on the television. I only Darren had set up a bank account of his own forthe money they made from their websites. They weren't even kissing when Kevin and Denise walked in, they were just having a laugh and a bit of fun bashing each other with the pillows - anyone would do that. They are both underage anyway and Kevin's right - the poor boy cannot be blamed for his family.

----------


## Kim

Darren's been legal since January, and Libby isn't legal until July. Denise doesn't know about the stuff with Li, so she wasn't to know that Darren didn't have them for the benefit of Libby, and that wasn't caused by blaming him for his family. With them in the position that they were, I think any adult would think that that was what was going on. It wasn't like they were sitting where they could completely see what they were doing, with the cover being like that. 

I can't figure out why they would put an hour on Tuesday though, it would make more sense on a Thursday.

----------


## tammyy2j

Keith is moving where?  :Searchme:  

Is this where Demi and the mother is?

Dawn and Rob are so boring.

Chelesa is so annoying.

I was liking Carly and Sean but i think Sean and Shirley would be a better match now

----------


## parkerman

> Keith is moving where?  
> 
> Is this where Demi and the mother is?


He's moving to South London isn't he? Not where Demi and Rosie are.

----------


## Siobhan

How insane is Dawn to think that just cause she told rob about the divorce that he was instantly going to marry her??? 

I loved the moments with Darren this week, especially the bit at the tube station.. my heart went out to him. I have no sympathy for Keith in any of this.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ive not seen it all week  :Sad:  anyone able to give me a brief of what ive missed - i assume i didnt miss much though

----------


## Siobhan

> Ive not seen it all week  anyone able to give me a brief of what ive missed - i assume i didnt miss much though


check out the episode guide Jodi has written. they will tell you everything

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (01-06-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im missing Tanya and the others. hope there back next week

Great to see Will Mellor in the show.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm felling sorry for Libby and Darren, I just grew to like him, I hope sincerely that he is not moving with his dad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Enjoyed all the stuff with Denise and the Millers this week  :Smile:  I know alot of people don't like her but I think she's brilliant

----------


## Bryan

Liked the Carly/Sean/Chelesea stuff last week, got potential to be a good storyline.

----------


## Siobhan

I like the sean/carly/chelsea storyline too.... it will hot up this week no doubt.. How up her own  :Moonie:  is Chelsea??? dragging Carly over to the mirror saying that Sean would never look at her twice.. Chelsea is not as goodlooking as she likes to think she is.

Poor Dot.. I know exactly what she was going through, it was really good to see how desperate smokers can become when they quit.. I am sure all the people who tried to quit or who have quit will agree that she did a great job in showing what you can go through

----------


## parkerman

> Chelsea is not as goodlooking as she likes to think she is.


Speaking as a mere male myself, I would infinitely prefer Carly to Chelsea any day.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Chelsea sounds like a man, and she'll cost a few bob too if Roman wants to sell.....

----------


## Bryan

loved Dot's scenes last night, trying to give up the smoking, then reading the magazine to the baby ha ha

----------


## Siobhan

> loved Dot's scenes last night, trying to give up the smoking, then reading the magazine to the baby ha ha


Actually it was the bit with the patches and the inhaler that made me laugh the most... If you have never smoked and tried to give up, you just wouldnt' understand.. she did the part justice... the amount of people I know who smoked on the patch and have fainted is unreal

----------


## Abbie

Lol Dot was pretty funny last night  :Lol:

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> I like the sean/carly/chelsea storyline too.... it will hot up this week no doubt.. How up her own  is Chelsea??? dragging Carly over to the mirror saying that Sean would never look at her twice.. Chelsea is not as goodlooking as she likes to think she is.
> 
> Poor Dot.. I know exactly what she was going through, it was really good to see how desperate smokers can become when they quit.. I am sure all the people who tried to quit or who have quit will agree that she did a great job in showing what you can go through


Wouldn't she have to give up smoking. on-screen, as the whole July 1st smoke-free thing will happen. I'm pretty sure EE will support that. 

I quite like the whole Chelsea-Sean thing! Cos he's such a player and she's so 'hard'. I was pretty sure that she'll be the one to handle him. Oh well, we do need a resident 'player' on EE, I guess Sean will have to do. The scenes when Carly and Sean get together crack me up!  :Rotfl:  and the way he smiles- he's still got that creepy look..

----------


## Bryan

I am really enjoying the Chelsea vs Carley thing, they both make me laugh the names they call each other, scrapping every five seconds lol

It's Kevin and Denise's reactions to the feud that crack me up the most, when Chelsea just twatted Kevin over the head with her handbag  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm really enjoying it too.Even though I must admit to not really liking Chelsea that much. Love Carly though (for some reason), and rather love Sean now (wouldn't have said that a few months ago  :Stick Out Tongue: ). I like their little love affair. And I love how Kevin and Denise react too Bry. I love the way Denise reacts to things, she's funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Jessie Wallace (05-06-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

For some reason I actually like watching Caryl and Sean together...Chelsa is gonna catch them, and fur is gonna fly,, or is that feathers,,, oh well what ever ,,  :Rotfl:  
Who wants to slap Stacey for being such a doo doo head ??? She was about to cut up Max's clothes then spots the after shave,, gee whiz,, :Searchme:  

So Brad tells her that Max and 
Tanya are gonna stay in Spain,, her face is like :EEK!:  

Darren is one kid I have grown to like..U can't help feeling sorry for him...Lets see if he actually finds a place to live...( and with whom )

Whatever happened to Bert and his snot nosed grandkid ??????? Did they fall into EE's black hole ??

----------


## Siobhan

I was thinking the same thing last night Jodi. where is Bert and jay... I reckon Yolande will take him in cause Libby will ask her.. she will be like the Irene Robert/Pippa Fletcher (for you h&W fans) of Albert Square.. all ways and strays will be coming to her house

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm loving Sean and Carly together . I didn't like both their characters at the beginning but they are really a good match. Chelesa is an annoying airhead. Poor Dot trying to give up the fags i hope she succeeds. She is portraying her struggle very well.  Stacey/Bradley  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  i don't really care what happens with them anymore.

----------


## callummc

well i wasn't impressed with tonights episode i havn't watched much for weeks and needn't have worried that i wouldn't be able to catch up,nothings chaged ,the storylines don't seem to have moved on at all

----------


## littlemo

That episode was sooo good! the stuff with Stacey and Bradley, Dot, and Sean/Carly. I dont think there was a bad point to it. Apart from Darren leaving, which was quite sad, but he'll be back! lol. (nice snog between Darren and Squiggle). 

I loved seeing Dot and Bradley talking about abortion, and Bradley making the confession. It was good stuff! It must hurt Bradley thinking that Dot is still effected by this 50 yrs on. Thinking about what he might have done to Stacey. 

I really thought that Stacey would throw Bradley's apologies back in his face, she never seems to want to hear it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'll have to catch the tail end of the omnibus on Sunday.  I was looking forward to seeing Dr Legg return - a harp back to the good old days.  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Brilliant episode last night- so emotional!

----------


## LostVoodoo

how on earth was flinging a baby in Stacey's face a good idea?! and taking a photo of the three of them together? it just seemed really cruel to me, the poor girl!

----------


## callummc

after being bored silly on thurs i'm glad i watched fridays episode,so different,really enjoyed it,wish all episodes could be up to the same class

----------


## Siobhan

Friday was really good and Carly is so much better for Sean than Chelsea.. she is so self centered. Love the Squiggle/Darren kiss.. ahhhh how sweet and poor dot giving up the baby.

Wonder what bradder is going to do now that Deano blabbed about Stacey

----------


## littlemo

Tonights episode was good! im glad that Stacey and Bradley are finally talking! its good were getting to see them again. And Bradley took Stacey and Deano together so well. It was really good! 

Even though i really want them to be together though, i want Stacey to tell Bradley the truth about Max. I dont see how they can do anything with that hanging over them. 

How hypocritical is Shirley? and why is she interfering in Carly's life. its none of her business.

----------


## Siobhan

I really thought she was going to tell Bradley too but the way I see it, Why bother!! Max is not coming back so do he really need to know yet???

----------


## slater girl

Stacey was a fine one to talk at the end when she said bradley is worse than his dad, when she said about what women his dad is screwing, and he is devious, stacey is just as bad and devious like bradley is and she should remember that as she is just like max as well as bradley's way of being devious to get the job as she has been screwing his father behind his stepmum's back and been betraying his sisters by lieing to them and acting and pretending to be a replacement for tanya if max leaves tanya as that is what stacey's wants. 

Stacey is such an hypocrite over what he has done and she should look at what she has done like cheating and lieing and she should remember that as she is a fine one to talk about lecturing bradley about being scum and evil and corrupt as stacey is just the same as he but stacey is ten times worse then him as stacey is just as evil as well like bradley is and she should remember that as she is no angel and not totally pure either. 

Good on bradley for showing stacey how mean and nasty he can be as stacey already know how nasty bradley can be as stacey has seen this before over their breakup. 

It seems to be stacey has two sets of rules, one for her and how she should behave and one for bradley, she is an fine one to talk. 

I hope he tells stacey some home truths when the stax affair comes out as i sure he will and he will use his dark side on her as i am pretty sure he will as she totally deserves her comeuppuces the most just like max does.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Really enjoyed tonight's episode!  :Smile:  

Beauitful scenes between Dot & Jim. Really lovely to watch.

Mad May and Rob...eh!  :EEK!:  Talk about twists and turns...

Bradders was a totally plonker, shows that there's depth to his character, having a ruthless streak, he's not adverse to screwing people over in order to get want he wants.

Though Stacey telling off  :Nono:  , and did she really say 'at least Max is honest about who he screws?!'  :EEK!:  Erm, not he isnt, love! That's why he's holed up in Spain!  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

I loved the scenes with Dot and Jim, they are a great on screen couple. Didn't think Bradley would be that low.. thought he learnt his lesson from the last job he went for..

----------


## Bryan

Bradley makes me cringe, that kid cant act. And the writers, good god - they give Bond fans a bad name, we're not geeks like that. 

I'm sick of Bracey running the show, get some new characters in and give them some of the limelight.

----------


## callummc

have to agree with you bondfoffin about bradley,i actually liked him when he first arrived,now he has had a personality transplant i have re named him boring bradley,when hes not boring me hes irritating me

----------


## Siobhan

I like Bradley and Stacey working together on screen.. they bounce of each other

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

When Dot was by Arthur's grave she said she lied to Jim, how did she lie to Jim? did i miss something  :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i think its because jim was led to believe dot was scattering paulines ashes in southend not burying them with arthur since she needs martins permission to do so, so it was all done secretly.

just before dot left the house thats why jim shouted out if you get the chance can you bring some rock and a bag of chips

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (13-06-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I saw last night's episode, my first in a long time.

It wasn't too bad actually.  June Brown was excellent, Dot at her very best.  I liked the scenes with Dot and Jim as well.  However these two/Dot alone carried the episode for me.  The rest I found rather dull however.  Carly/Sean/Chelsea love triangle was boring, and the rest wasn't much to write home about either.

An improvement on the last time I watched however, and I may watch the forthcoming episodes featuring the criminally underused Pat.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Despite the way May is I still can;'t help liking her and Amanda Drew is brilliant in the role just as sophie Tompson is in Stella's. I like Rob and may together not Rob and Dawn and i really hope that May will get treatment andget better as she is obviously ill and that she and Rob get back together ad leve the square. Dawn should find a new boyfriend - one she is more suited to, I think Rob only went to her because he was irritated with may for a time and felt guilty and a bit sorry for Dawn. He still loves May.

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

WHOOT! It's Steve, the Key-Cutters' Birthday!!! lol

----------


## CrazyLea

> WHOOT! It's Steve, the Key-Cutters' Birthday!!! lol


Mickey did say he made him up lol..

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

Did he?? I just thought it was some extra, like that wins-low guy or summit.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Damnit, did he actually say he made him up?? If he did I really should pay attention. I only said it 'cause it was the only thing I remembered. Everything else was blah blah...

----------


## CrazyLea

:Lol:  Yeah, unless I misheard. I think he said, it was just an excuse for a party. But yeah I know what you mean  :Lol: .

Although, I quite liked the Rob/May/Dawn stuff tonight, although I like them always lol. I am so confused with the whole Rob/May stuff!!  :Lol: . I'm so intrigued yet so confused. I reckon Rob still loves May though, more than Dawn.

----------


## Debs

lea im confused too! Is it all just an act??? what the heck is going on! i agree though rob must still love may!

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

I think everyone's confused! My aunt just asked what was up with him- the whole may/rob/dawn thing when we watched EE (family show n that).

I think he's used to loving May but he did love Dawn too as he sided with her. His old feelings are coming back and it doesn't help with May messing with his head. He's started to get lured back into the dark side with May but he stilll does care about Dawn.

It's too much to be an act.. unless he's schitsophrenic (sp)??

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was quite good tonight

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok here is my take on this ROB/DAWN AND may...*
*Rob and May have probably cooked something up,,, and they are gonna do something to lure Dawn  and get that baby at all costs,, something bad is gonna happen, and I have a feeling Dawn is going to be hurt very badly,, this is just my 2 euro cents worth,,,*
*I actually "liked"Keith at one point, he was actually "fatherly"towards Dawn,, which I found quite umm touching,, I am as confused as every one else is,,,*
 :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

Actually that story about the lions that Keith told Dawn was really nice.. I liked that moment between them... I am in agreement with you.. something is going on with Rob and May.. mmmm wonder what that would be

----------


## JustJodi

Ok every one what did you guys think about what happened to Dawn,, Ok I knew something shifty was going on, but this is gonna land both Rob and May in the pokey ( isn't kidnapping a serious charge in the UK ?? ) :Searchme:  
Did you all catch Berts grandson ?? Wonder where he and Bert have been ,, and how Bert is doing.( he had an eye operation didn't he ?? ) :Searchme:  
Too bad that guy Marco isn't going to hang around,, he was pretty cool,, :Ponder:  
Next week should be verrrrrrrrry interesting :Ninja:

----------


## CrazyLea

I loved the ending. You could tell all the way through that Rob was kinda up to something. I can't wait til Monday.. long time since I've said that about EE. I mean I've liked it, but I'm actually excited  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------

Jessie Wallace (16-06-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can't wait for Monday either. It's not reallykidnapping I don't think - I mean Dawn went of her own free will but well...I gree that May is treating Dawn in an appalling way and that Rob is a spineless wealing who is totally under May's thumb. Yet I can't help liking May despite everything and there is no denying that Dawn should have realised that Rob and May were desperate and done her surrogacy properly whether or not the contract was binding before things escalated to this level. if it were me in the first place I would not use a baby to get a lover back from his spouse. 

I would actually insist Rob remained with his wife. In fact, Dawn can't cope with a baby on her own and if Rob and May were that desperate - I would think - just let them take the baby for God's sake. I really want Rob and May back together - they have such a great connection. He doesn't love Dawn, he was with her out of guilt and because he was fed up with May for a time.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I was actually quite shocked when Dawn went in the house, and mad May appeared....I wonder though when did Rob and May cook up this plan? I mean it couldnt have been the case all along - I hope EE dont expect us to swallow that!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Having read the spoilers for the next few weeks, I can honestly say I am really looking forward to watching EE again. Glad I 'toughed it' out now through the dire Max and Stacey etc storylines... :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I caught up with this week's EE episodes today - it was brilliant. Stacey and Bradley are fantastic together and I find Stacey a much more likeable character when she's with Bradley, instead of when she's with Max.

The Dawn/Rob/May storyline is fantastic and i loved the ending on Friday. What a brilliant twist that Rob and May were in on it all along! I can't wait until the climax of it all this upcoming week.

----------


## Siobhan

I knew may was going to be there cause I read the spoiler but I still loved it.. I was like "Dawn, dont' go in there".. Can't wait for tonight to see what happens.. EE is getting great again

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well all i can say is what an exceptional and fantastic episode of Eastenders. I can safely say I haven't been hooked to an episode of a soap like this for ages. The acting was certainly top notch and i must say Kara Tointon was the star of the episode for me. Her acting as a struggling and distressed pregnant woman was played out brilliantly, and May was as mad as ever and her acting was also top notch!

The scenes with Dawn chained to the bed were incredibly disturbing and I felt Dawn's distress and agony. Kara's acting shone tonight, it really did. When she was begging Rob to let her go, i really hoped that he would have but i felt that he was having doubts over May's plans anyway. The music added more of an effect and an atmosphere to the dramatic and gripping scenes we seen with Dawn lashing out Rob, then at May. I was shouting at my tv screen for Dawn to just run and run and run! I felt the tension of Dawn trying to escape. May shouting at the end for her baby just shown to us how mad she really is, and her singing lullabies shown also, how much of a psycho she really is.

Other parts of the episode were also fantastic. I loved Garry's irony when leaving a message for Dawn on her phone "your probably a little tied up right now"  The Stella/Ben scenes were very good, and I liked Yolande's jealousy after Patrick saved Peggy from falling from the ladder. 

What an exceptional episode. I haven't been as gripped or felt so drawn in by an episode of a soap for a long time.

*10/10*

----------

Bryan (19-06-2007), Jessie Wallace (18-06-2007), JustJodi (18-06-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Must admit I really enjoyed it, I know it was OTT and everything but so what? If we liked it we liked it. I know Dawn isn't very popular but she's really grown on me over the past few months and is now one of my faves in the show. May is great too, I proper jumped when she appeared at the car window haha. Looking forward to tomorrow  :Cool:

----------

Bryan (19-06-2007)

----------


## Joanne

I agree  - it was an exceptional episode.

May singing while she was folding the baby clothes was so creepy. When her face appeared at the car window when Dawn was starting to drive off made me jump even though I was expecting it to happen.

Also, it was the first time that I've seen Dawn actually have real feelings for the baby she's carrying rather than previously, when I've thought the baby was just a way for her to be with Rob in her eyes. It was touching that she got so protective, adamant that May wasn't going to be her baby's mum. She seemed genuinely fearful, not just for her own life but also her little one's.

----------


## Siobhan

Totally agree with everyone.. this had me hooked from start to finish and May was brilliant.. she was scary and creepy. A woman posessed.. Even Rob played the man who was dominated and torn.. I am not a big fan of Dawn but she was brilliant last night.. loved every minute of it and can't wait for tonight

----------


## JustJodi

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   Whoa what an episode,,, this is what we have all been waiting for, see  EE can do it,, I mean wow !!!!!!!!
I do think Rob has some "feelings "for Dawn...cos he could have stopped her from getting out the door,, 
I am really looking forward to seeing what happens this evening,, Keith and Mickey and YES GARY would go and find Rob and tar and feather him and nail his butt to the door,, Remember Keith told Rob  not once but twice to take care of her or he would answer to him,,, 
I guess once the excitement over Dawn and the baby dies down then EE will swing over to Stella ( the other nut case ) and the Milky Bar kid Ben...

I have to rate last nights episode a 10.. cos it had me glued to my seat and yelling at the TV and scaring the beejeebies outta my dog and my partner LOL

----------


## Meh

As I've not been keeping up to date with EE can someone give a brief outline of the plot.

As I see it:

Rob and May were a couple
Rob got off with Dawn and got her pregnant
May can't have babies
May turns psycho
Rob and Dawn decide to move away and start a new life
Robs been lying to Dawn and take her to house where May is going to nab the baby
Rob and May planned this from the start?

----------


## JustJodi

> As I've not been keeping up to date with EE can someone give a brief outline of the plot.
> 
> As I see it:
> 
> Rob and May were a couple
> Rob got off with Dawn and got her pregnant
> May can't have babies
> May turns psycho
> Rob and Dawn decide to move away and start a new life
> ...


 
*Yup thats pretty much it, they had her handcuffed to the bed,May sediates her, goes off to get a C SECTION kit, Comes back and Rob is starting to get a bit concerned and goes up  to check on Dawn, Dawn clobbers him, and kicks him in the crown jewels and runs off...I tell ya May was demented when  she got to the car  screaming  something about the baby ( Dawn locked the doors) Dawn speeds off.......*
*Tony watch tonight if u can *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I don't think they'd planned the whole thing tho, i do believe Rob atually hads feelings for Dawn. But with May's physco powers got him back on side

----------


## moonstorm

I loved last night's episode but aparently 80 people didn't, they thought it was too scary and complained.  Just shows you can't satisfy everyone!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I really enjoyed it too - can't wait till tonight.

----------


## megan999

Excellent episode. I've always been a fan of Dawn's, and May too. I enjoyed it all except Carly and Sean. I can't stand Sean.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I don't think they'd planned the whole thing tho, i do believe Rob atually hads feelings for Dawn. But with May's physco powers got him back on side


lol, May's super psycho powers!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another enjoyable episode tonight. Kara Tointon once again, really impressed me with her acting. I liked her scene with Garry at the beginning, and i thought it was very touching how Garry seemed to be wanting to be there for her. Dawn's distress and agony was made very clear yet again when she returned to the Square and to her home - and it was wonderfully acted by Kara.

Rob's return was a great surprise and i thought Dawn's reaction towards him was spot on - she was clearly terrified of him after the events at his parents' house and she was clearly not thinking straight so threatened him with a knife - Dawn's behaviour was very erratic and it was brought across well. She was really impressive at the end when she went into labour too, at this point, her acting was very convincing. I liked Keith, Garry and Mickey's behaviour towards Rob - their behaviour was spot on. They were obviously horrified over his treatment of Dawn and were determined to uncover what happened down at Rob's parents' house.

The Stella/Ben scenes were also very good - Ben seemed to be enjoying practicing football, until Ben ended up kicking the ball in Stella's face. He looked genuinely scared over the consequences after he ended up kicking the ball at Stella's face!

The Carly/Shirley scenes were good too, and i was completely surprised when Carly pushed Shirley in the road and she nearly got knocked over!  :EEK!:  I wasn't expecting that at all, and the event shown that Carly can sometimes be a woman, that you shouldn't mess with!

Peggy was really funny with her watergun and the line of the episode has to go to Pat "There seems to have been a few isolated showers"  :Big Grin: 

*10/10*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I loved last night's episode but aparently 80 people didn't!


Make that 81.  I found it horrendous.  Sorry.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It wasn't that they didn't like the episode Richie, they thought the contents wasn't right for pre-watershed!

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by moonstorm
> 
> 
> I loved last night's episode but aparently 80 people didn't!
> 
> 
> Make that 81.  I found it horrendous.  Sorry.





> It wasn't that they didn't like the episode Richie, they thought the contents wasn't right for pre-watershed!


According to DS and Sky News its almost 200. (Strangely no mention on BBC) Not all the complaints were because it was shown pre watershed some were for poor storylining and acting. 

Not having watched it I will not comment

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I quite liked the episode  :Smile:  Thought Dawn's acting was better than usual  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Loved peggy's water gun  :Lol:  

Poor Ben though  :Sad:  Just as things started to look up....

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob and May are both complete pschyos. Poor Dawn but at least it is giving her a story. I think Garry and Dawn make a cute couple i like if they explored this. I hope they beat the crap out of Rob. I loved Stella playing footie with Ben  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  she is one of the best characters in Eastenders for a long time. Carly and Shirley stuff was boring as usual

----------


## Bryan

I've been really impressed with Eastenders these past two days! Have thoroughly enjoyed them, for all the rubbish we've been given, this weeks offerings have shown a great deal of improvement, let's hope they can keep this up without the fantastic Stuart Laing and Amanda Drew!

I don't care what people think of Kara Toninton, she's shone throughout this storyline, and is now one of my favourite characters. I've enjoyed this storyline from start to finish, and it's good to see it reach a satisfying and explosive conclusion.

I'm really liking Shirley, she's one of the best things to hit Eastenders in ages, I love how they're exploring her turbulant relationship with Carly, can't believe she pushed her mother infront of a moving cab!  :EEK!:  

Stella and Ben were good aswell, you just know that kid is gonna get beaten up for smakcing the ball into her face, it's just a shame that this storyline isn't going to last for much longer, as Sophie Thompson has given an outstanding performance from day one.

And Peggy with the watergun, hilarious  :Lol:  I even like Keith and Mickey yesterday, didn't think I'd ever say that! Not a bad word to say about Eastenders atm.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moonstorm
> ...


Some people have nothing better to do with their time, but complain tho, and other's like to jump on the band wagon, and complain just because others have too!
I personally didn't see a problem with it, and for once didn't feel the need to channel hop during it, which is very rare for me during any tv show at the moment.

----------


## alan45

> Loved peggy's water gun


Glad to see her career in films has been put to good use.

When can we expect to see Carry On Up The Queen Vic :Rotfl:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Its not i dont like the Dawn/Rob/May thing, its gripping ill give it that but i just feel something isnt right with it, i understand they had to do the re-write but they didnt do it in a believable way IMO its like monday night you could see where they cut it then stuck a new bit in, its like if i cut up a picture then stuck a bit of a different picture in the middle of it. Thats my only trouble with it, other than that its been good so far this week.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It wasn't that they didn't like the episode Richie, they thought the contents wasn't right for pre-watershed!


Well I was being a little sarcy in my reply.  I didn't find it gruetesque, just dreadfully scripted and badly acted.  Mind you, at times I wondered if EE had moved from Elstree to nearby Pinewood.  All it was missing was a cliched thunderbolt and Christopher Lee in a cape flying down from the roof.
I am as surprised as you are by the complaints though.




> I've been really impressed with Eastenders these past two days! Have thoroughly enjoyed them, for all the rubbish we've been given, this weeks offerings have shown a great deal of improvement, let's hope they can keep this up without the fantastic Stuart Laing and Amanda Drew!


Now I saw an episode or two last week and thought it was alright, thanks to the wonderful June Brown.  Despite the talents of Amanda Drew, it didn't work for me this week, and I also think Stuart Laing is awful.




> I don't care what people think of Kara Toninton, she's shone throughout this storyline, and is now one of my favourite characters. I've enjoyed this storyline from start to finish, and it's good to see it reach a satisfying and explosive conclusion.


Kara, and this storyline, have had their moments.  However I've found these to be more negative overall, rather than positive.  She doesn't look that pregnant on the face though.  Monday was really bad when Dawn escaped.  The way she smashed Rob over the head with the vase/paperweight thing was unintentionally funny, and it was also amazing how she quickly escaped and had the energy to escape.  Remember she hadn't eaten all weekend, so where did she get the strength to get away?   She also got in May's car incredibly easily for someone about to give birth.  The seat would have to be adjusted backwards to accomodate the bump.




> I'm really liking Shirley, she's one of the best things to hit Eastenders in ages, I love how they're exploring her turbulant relationship with Carly, can't believe she pushed her mother infront of a moving cab!


Linda Henry is a top talent, but she seems a little bored and I can't blame her really.  Can't stand Carly.




> Stella and Ben were good aswell, you just know that kid is gonna get beaten up for smakcing the ball into her face, it's just a shame that this storyline isn't going to last for much longer, as Sophie Thompson has given an outstanding performance from day one.


She's worth watching alone, even though this storyline doesn't work for me at all.  Wasn't convinced by Stella's reason for keeping Ben off school last night at all.




> And Peggy with the watergun, hilarious


I thought this was absolutely dreadful, 'humour' at its very worst.  It reminded me of why I think EE is horrendous at comedy.  Why did Peggy not get a watering can and bring it upstairs to water the hanging baskets, or even used a bucket or something from the kitchen.  I thought it was all childish and stupid, and definately the worst thing about the episode.




> I even like Keith and Mickey yesterday, didn't think I'd ever say that! Not a bad word to say about Eastenders atm.


I thought they, plus Rob, were painful to watch last night.  Ghengis Khan was the better actor.

All in all, I found it very bad television.

----------


## CrazyLea

> I thought this was absolutely dreadful, 'humour' at its very worst. It reminded me of why I think EE is horrendous at comedy. Why did Peggy not get a watering can and bring it upstairs to water the hanging baskets, or even used a bucket or something from the kitchen. I thought it was all childish and stupid, and definately the worst thing about the episode.


I didn't agree with most of your comments, but I agree whole-heartedly with this one. I just squirmed when Peggy was being all silly and childish. And okay, I must admit I did think of the water gun with the watering.. but from outside lol!  :Embarrassment: . But Peggy was dire last night. 

I did really enjoy the episode though. And although I don't think Kara's that great of an actress, I thought it worked. I love Amanda, Stuart and Sophie, so they made the episode for me personally.. although wait May wasn't in it last night, so just Rob really, cause Stella didn't do much.

----------


## parkerman

> I don't care what people think of Kara Toninton, she's shone throughout this storyline, and is now one of my favourite characters. I've enjoyed this storyline from start to finish, and it's good to see it reach a satisfying and explosive conclusion.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kara, and this storyline, have had their moments.  However I've found these to be more negative overall, rather than positive.  She doesn't look that pregnant on the face though.  Monday was really bad when Dawn escaped.  The way she smashed Rob over the head with the vase/paperweight thing was unintentionally funny, and it was also amazing how she quickly escaped and had the energy to escape.  Remember she hadn't eaten all weekend, so where did she get the strength to get away?   She also got in May's car incredibly easily for someone about to give birth.  The seat would have to be adjusted backwards to accomodate the bump.


Yes, I agree that things have been looking up a bit in Eastenders recently but I did think the escape scene was poor and spoiled the whole thing. I know it's only a story and all that but to get away with it you do need to carry it out realistically. I agree with richie's points above. Also, I couldn't see why they let her get as far as the car. Why didn't May just go straight after her? 




> And Peggy with the watergun, hilarious





> I thought this was absolutely dreadful, 'humour' at its very worst.  It reminded me of why I think EE is horrendous at comedy.  Why did Peggy not get a watering can and bring it upstairs to water the hanging baskets, or even used a bucket or something from the kitchen.  I thought it was all childish and stupid, and definately the worst thing about the episode.


Absolutely dire. Eastenders have no idea how to write comedy. Just look at Corrie for how to do it properly. Also, the acting in general. The Dawn/Rob/May scenes are not a patch on Steve/Michelle in Corrie. Now, that's real acting.

----------


## Debs

Dawn has had me in stitches tonight!

poeple are looking up my twinkle  :Rotfl:   farted on the train  :Rotfl:  

getting carly to sing  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Tonight's episode was the best in ages  :Rotfl:  Dawn was so funny, Carly was getting into that singing by the end of the song, with all the actions, what a random choice  :Rotfl:  

Also loved the bit with Rob and Genghis  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Dawn has had me in stitches tonight!
> 
> poeple are looking up my twinkle  farted on the train  
> 
> getting carly to sing


I with you on that one, it's was so funny, i needed something to make me laugh tonight and that was it. Excellent  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another great episode of Eastenders tonight! Kara Tointon acted out her labour scenes brilliantly, and her slapping Carly was hilarious! Carly was very funny singing!  :Rotfl:  

The gravy on Rob was really funny too!  :Rotfl:  

Can't wait for tomorrow's episode, May looked evil at the end!

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by Debs
> 
> 
> Dawn has had me in stitches tonight!
> 
> poeple are looking up my twinkle  farted on the train  
> 
> getting carly to sing 
> 
> ...


 
im gonna have to watch it again at 10!  the carly slap as well  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I wish i'd recorded it now, i'll have to try and remember to on Sunday

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another new low set by EE tonight.

What is it with EE and scenes on the Underground?  We had the awful stuff with Billy and the homeless guy for 9/11, and now we had probably the worst scene ever tonight.  

Dawn's waters break on the Tube train.  One's first reaction would be to keep her company, calm her down and pull the emergency cord to stop the train at the next stop so she can be escorted from the train or treated by paramedics at the scene.  What did we have on EE?  Some young adults taking the pee out of her, pointing at her saying she's wet herself.  And while Dawn is in agony, some woman tries to tell her about an Oyster card or ticket pass.  I mean, how stupid do the writers think we are?  That must be some of the most unrealistic pieces of dialogue I have ever heard.  Hard to believe this was Sarah Phelps' work.  It was more like the work of a nine year old.  I can't believe any of the actors or scriptwriters kept a straight face when they checked the script.

I didn't see the second half as I had to go out.  

It's moments like the Tube train which convince me that EE is never going to improve, well IMO of course.  :Smile:   Of course others may be disagree on my episode review, which is no problem, I like hearing all sorts of different opinions, and the forum wouldn't be the same without them.

----------


## parkerman

Well, for once, I can mostly agree with everyone this time. I agree with richie about the scene on the tube train. Very poor. However, I have to say that, in spite of my previous remarks about Eastenders humour, I did find the scene with Carly singing very funny. 

Didn't think much of the gravy though.

----------


## Siobhan

Richie.. the train was already stopped and the guy went to the driver and got an ambulance waiting at the next stop for Dawn. She was in no immediate danger to have "treatment" as you called in at the next station

I will assume you have never been in Labour but trust me, people say the most stupid of things to you when you are in Labour (general public I am talking about" cause they don't know how to react to a woman in pain or labour so they babble about the first thing that comes into their head. 

I really enjoyed Dawn's labour last night.. it was very realistic.. you will get people to do anything to distract you from the pain and then shout at them for doing it.. Fantastic acting for Kara (gas and air scene fantastic! I have been there). I am not a great Dawn fan, but I liked her last night

----------


## PR1811

> Another new low set by EE tonight.
> 
> What is it with EE and scenes on the Underground?  We had the awful stuff with Billy and the homeless guy for 9/11, and now we had probably the worst scene ever tonight.  
> 
> Dawn's waters break on the Tube train.  One's first reaction would be to keep her company, calm her down and pull the emergency cord to stop the train at the next stop so she can be escorted from the train or treated by paramedics at the scene.  What did we have on EE?  Some young adults taking the pee out of her, pointing at her saying she's wet herself.  And while Dawn is in agony, some woman tries to tell her about an Oyster card or ticket pass.  I mean, how stupid do the writers think we are?  That must be some of the most unrealistic pieces of dialogue I have ever heard.  Hard to believe this was Sarah Phelps' work.  It was more like the work of a nine year old.  I can't believe any of the actors or scriptwriters kept a straight face when they checked the script.
> 
> I didn't see the second half as I had to go out.  
> 
> It's moments like the Tube train which convince me that EE is never going to improve, well IMO of course.   Of course others may be disagree on my episode review, which is no problem, I like hearing all sorts of different opinions, and the forum wouldn't be the same without them.


Richie in not liking an episode of EE shocker. In other news the Pope announces his religious tendances... ;) Probably best to watch the whole episode before criticising. 

I really enjoyed last nights episode, I think they went as far as they dare for early evening TV, showing the cord, bodily (mal)functions, after all this wasn't an episode of Bodies was it!

I could have done without Carly singing but we can't have everything!  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Richie.. the train was already stopped and the guy went to the driver and got an ambulance waiting at the next stop for Dawn. She was in no immediate danger to have "treatment" as you called in at the next station


Sorry, I must have missed that bit as I got my things together.




> I will assume you have never been in Labour but trust me, people say the most stupid of things to you when you are in Labour (general public I am talking about" cause they don't know how to react to a woman in pain or labour so they babble about the first thing that comes into their head.


Well I do know about labour almost as much as my wife who went into labour just over a year ago (she is no longer in labour I should add  :Smile:  ).  :Smile:   I didn't expect people on the train to instantly take in the news, or to rush to her aid.  But the reactions of people going 'ooohh she's wet herself' was totally ridiculous.  The first thing people would do (and I've been in a carriage years ago when someone's waters broke) is to reassure her, even if there was nothing they could do.
[/QUOTE]




> Richie in not liking an episode of EE shocker. In other news the Pope announces his religious tendances... ;) Probably best to watch the whole episode before criticising.


Well as I say, I enjoyed a fair amount of last week's stuff with Dot (of what I saw), but this week, it didn't work for me.  Of course I didn't watch the whole episode (although I think I mentioned that in my post so to show it wasn't any old rant) but the bits I saw were standout (the Tube scene).  I didn't even see Carly singing and dancing - my review could have been even more scathing!

----------


## Siobhan

I loved the end of friday's episode "Put the baby down!!".. cant' wait for tonight... It was fantastic week in EE

----------


## JustJodi

> I loved the end of friday's episode "Put the baby down!!".. cant' wait for tonight... It was fantastic week in EE


 
May is just digging herself into a deeper hole,, She is using Dr May Wright  to get herself into seeing Dawn.. too bad the nurse at the desk didn't say WAIT HERE and let me see if Ms Swann wants visitors,, ah well and yea  whoooooo PUT THE BABY DOWN   ( I can only imagine how her voice sounded  )
Bring on tonights episode,, whoo  hooo

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I am so sorry for May. I don't think she would have harmed the baby either way. She was just ill. I don't think I would have called the police, i would have realised this woman is not in control of her actions and puitied her. I still like May though despite everything - I agree she treated Dawn appallingly but it was horrible of Dawn to trick her into staying there and getting arrested. I think she would have left aftergiving Dawn the baby clothes. From the sound of it she promised toleave. She's right about one thing though. If she had left that idiot of a husband of hers, none of this would have happened.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

thought Friday's was OK in parts with Pat and Shirley involved.  Tonight wasn't too bad, although May's exit was rather disappointing.

The only highlights of the episode, but notable highlights, were Dr May Wright, and in particular, Stella Crawford.  Excellent acting from Sophie Thompson.  "Watch out for pins"   "You too".  :Smile: 

The rest wasn't too bad, although Mickey the hero and that rubber ring was cringeworthy, along with his 'serious' act.

Didn't buy all of May's easy access to the wards, nor why Dawn had no panic alarm, nor how May's charges were valid and could stick.  

Better than most of last week's absolute tripe though.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think that Dawn did the right thing, after all, May would've been arrested anyway.

Good on Dawn for punching Rob! At last she's seen through him!

What was Stella doing at the end?! That woman gets madder and madder every day! Although, I would've thought Peggy might have heard her!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Have I missed something with Stella and Ben? I thought that she kept him off school for the day and bought him football boots so he could go on this football camp thing. She normally wants him out of the way so she can spend time with Phil. So how come she was so upset when he went football training? And why is she so upset that Ben won't speak to her; it doesn't normally worry her.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think Stella does feel something for Ben despite her cruel treatment of him. She was bulied by Olive and Ben refused to speak to her, she is a woman who needs help just like May Wright.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Wow....loving Stella at the moment, there's definitely more to her than meets the eye. Im actually starting to feel sorry for her.... :EEK!:  The woman has some serious issues going on!

Does anyone know when Mad Max is due back? I can see that EE are setting Stacey and Bradders up for one mighty fall (a bit like someone else soon lol) sometime in the future. Just hoping that Stacey kicks Max to the curb when he comes back (couldn't stomach anymore scenes with them two in the Vic's ladies  :Sick:  ).

Also liked the scene with Pat and Shirles tonight...

Overall I really enjoyed tonight's episode.. :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

*Whahooo what a superb episode...*
*Loved everything :-D*
*Loved it when Dawn slugged slime ball Rob,, for a moment there I was afraid she was gonna accept his proposal,, Whew !!!!!  Loved it when keith dragged him by the scruff of the neck and kicked him to the curb * 

*Loved the short sparring match between Pat and Shirl..*

*Does any one know who played the part of OLIVA ?? ( the one who was doing the wedding dress ) She has a real mouth on her and holds nothing back ..Stella was a bit OTT when she was doing the pretend phone call with Ben.*
*Stacey and Bradley,,,,,,,,,, I think they destroyed those characters when they worked in that abortion.. and had Stacey  and Bradleys old man playing horizonal mambo,, . I do not see Stacey and Bradley ever getting back the way they USED TO,, too much "water"has passed under the bridge.*
*Wrinkle Butt Branning is due back end of this week ??? * 
*I give tonights episode a 7*

----------


## Joanne

Where had Peggy gone when Stella started headbutting the wall. If she was still upstairs she couldn't have failed to have heard it, Stella was hitting that wall pretty hard! I actually felt sorry for  her tonight - her dress was frightfully over the top though!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Good episode lastnight, glad Dawn smacked Rob and then got May arrested they got exactly what was coming to them.

Stella is officially nuts, if she wasnt already she certainly is now, i dont exactly understand why she was bothered about Ben hanging up on her though she has never shown any love towards the boy since she has been there so what that was about i dont know.

Dont know about anyone else but in my opinion i think now that Keith and Mickey actually have something to do it seems like they have a reason for being there instead of just using them to fill a few gaps here and there.

----------


## Siobhan

What an amazing episode!! and how fantastic is that actress playing Stella?? she actually had me feeling so sorry for her last night. Even after everthing she did to Ben I couldn't help but feel like punching Olive for the stuff she said and that bit where stella banging her head of the wall, I felt so sorry for the woman...

Dawn whopping Rob one!!! Classic.. I was so happy she did that and May playing it so cool at the end when the police got her.. amazing

Shirley and Pat's little banter, brill and even Dot going to the cinema with jim was funny  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Bradley and Stacey let it down a touch but over all FANTASTIC  :Bow:  :Bow:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh another great episode!!! I am really enjoying Enders this week...sooo may it continue!  :Cheer:  

Loved it all, especially the punch up at the party!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh im looking forward to the truth comig out about what really happened to stellas sister when stella was 10 and the real reason she died

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok I am rating tonights episode a 3...What the heLL is wrong with Max???  He has a wife and 2 kids and a half and two guneia pigs and a nice home and nice wheels, and a good job ( we think )what the heck does he want with Stacey.* 
*Ooooooohhhhhhhh Stacey was so close giving in to temptation !! I am glad she didn't* 
*Poor Bradley is so HAPPY HAPPY about the engagement,, sadly it is one sided it seems, what a mess*

----------


## alan45

> *Ok I am rating tonights episode a 3...What the heLL is wrong with Max???  He has a wife and 2 kids and a half and two guneia pigs and a nice home and nice wheels, and a good job ( we think )what the heck does he want with Stacey.* B]


Aw come Jodi surely you should know. :Stick Out Tongue:  

They cant both have a 'headache at the same time :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

I loved Friday night's episode- really glad to see Max not getting his own way for once! :Thumbsup:

----------

JustJodi (09-07-2007)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Just caught the omnibus and watched Friday's epi. Tbh, I hated it because of the whole Max and Stacey thing all over again. Yes, I'm happy for Stacey and Bradley (mainly) but I doubt it's real. Hmm can I really be bothered to watch it tomorrow... maybe lol!

----------


## Debs

I love that max is back! Stacey and bradley bore the hell out of me but i really love max and stacey together!

----------


## Kim

I've actually started caring about Max and Stacey again. Max usually annoys me, but I like what has happened since he's been back so far. 

Loved them all pretending that the Vic looked really different, and that they liked it. The only things were the glass in the door, the wallpaper and the seats.

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Ok I am rating tonights episode a 3...What the heLL is wrong with Max??? He has a wife and 2 kids and a half and two guneia pigs and a nice home and nice wheels, and a good job ( we think )what the heck does he want with Stacey.* B]
> 
> 
> Aw come Jodi surely you should know. 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :Cool:   :Cool: dohhhhhhhh  :Stick Out Tongue:  remember there are kiddies on this site I didn't wanna mention the horizonal mambo was all he could get from Stacey  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> I loved Friday night's episode- really glad to see Max not getting his own way for once!


 
yep i loved it too when Stacey told him to go and she shut the door behind him... ooooh that was good  :Thumbsup:  But I am glad she did not succumb to temptation when he was doing that heavy breathing and laying on the bull poop a foot thick ..  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it me or has eastenders shown a big improvement over the past couple of weeks? im really enjoying every episode at the moment. There seems to be a lot more going on in each ep and i actually look forward to watching it now. I especially liked tonights episode, I can't say there was one scene that bored me at all. I've also noticed a bit of comedy lately too. 

I really hope it can continue on the up from now on.

----------

Pinkbanana (09-07-2007)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Is it me or has eastenders shown a big improvement over the past couple of weeks? im really enjoying every episode at the moment. There seems to be a lot more going on in each ep and i actually look forward to watching it now. I especially liked tonights episode, I can't say there was one scene that bored me at all. I've also noticed a bit of comedy lately too. 
> 
> I really hope it can continue on the up from now on.


I do agree that its improved of late.

However, I really cant stand the Max and Stacey thing going on at the moment, Max is sooooo vile. Just watching him tonight really made me feel sick... :Sick:  Apart from that, loving it!  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

I loved it tonight, until Stax came on screen. The homework seemed quite an interesting prospect.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A sheep for Phil's hen night. They should have got a few skunks, or something. 

Liking the half empty Vic stuff. Dawn's speech was really good, saying that Carly doesn't know where Sean's been. 

I'm putting the improvement down to Stacey largely, it seems more interesting when Sean is getting at her.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah it has been not too bad lately. I like the Sean and Carly stuff. And I'm liking what we're seeing with Stella. She's weird lol. And I'm in the minority, but Max and Stacey together are growing on me - would rather Bradley and Stacey though of course..

----------


## LostVoodoo

god stella and shirley were good tonight, shirley knows there's something up. how exciting.

----------


## Katy

Shirleys brilliant, she just looks evil. Stell a is completley odd. Dread to think what Minty and Billy are up to with that sheep. Max is so fowl, he should go back to his wife, the horible man. Jean knows somethings up there you can tell. I loved theway she described Tanya, what you see is what you get. Bless her. Sean and Carly is just eww.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> A sheep for Phil's hen night.


Maybe Billy was going to use it for a Ram raid....

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

And there i was thinking EE couldn't do comedy anymore - Stella's karaoke was classic - very entertaining  :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I have to say, as someone who has been very critical of EE humour in the past, I did think the karaoke was good. Shirley is a great character and Linda Henry an excellent actor. Heather (Cheryl Fergison) is good too. I hope she becomes a regular. :Thumbsup:

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (12-07-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

I have a feeling that there is a few story lines in the making.. 1- Sean not going to the clinic for STD tests
2- Heather( how did she latch on to Shirley in the first place and how did they become friends )

*Whoaaaaaaaaaaa did we just see the end of Li last night ?? If so    , I am sure Mickey will feel bad for a while, but he will get over it ( at least he "got some"for a while  )*
*I really thought Stacey ripped into Max quite nicely for slating her mom, now lets see Max wiggle out of that one with Tanya ( I am sure he will LIEEEEE like he always does when he is trapped in a corner )* 
*Anyway I give last nights episode a 6*

----------


## Katy

That was brilliant, when Stacey laid into Max, it was about time, he is a right little weasle. I can't stand him at the moment. PoorDot as well making her do his dirty work for him. It was a very entertaining epside i have to say ll the girls at the hen night it was pretty obvious that none of them really liked Stella especially the Karaoke, it was class. I am loving the friednship between Tanya and Jane as well, we havent really seen that before. 

The sheep was brilliant too, Peggys afce when it was lose in her pub was class. Heather and Shirley are great as well.
Sean is bound to have something now after not going to the clinic.

----------


## Kim

> 2- Heather( how did she latch on to Shirley in the first place and how did they become friends )


The pair were friends before Shirley got to Walford. She rang Heather when she had the party, and then had her lending her the money to pay Mo for the vodka.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Stella singing barbie girl was hilarious  :Rotfl:  although i did feel a bit sorry for her aswell. really enjoying eastenders at the moment

----------


## Bryan

I thought Eastenders would get **** after Rob and May left, but it's still going good.

I like most of the cast now, and the upcoming storylines sound promising. Good times ahead hopefully.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really enjoyed tonight's episode. I liked how Deano tried to stand up to Sean and it'll be very interesting what him and Chelsea plan to cook up to get revenge on him...

Bradley/Stacey stuff was good. I found it funny when Bradley bought condoms in the Minute Mart.  :Big Grin: 

I'm glad Mickey is finally standing up to Li, and i hope him and Preeti get together at some point.

----------


## CrazyLea

I really don't like either Chelsea or Deano, so that's going to be a little boring for me probably. I like Sean, even if he is a bit of a worm. I don't want Carly to get hurt though, as I like her  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Bradley made me laugh, bless him  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub: . Glad to see them to getting on great agian  :Smile: . You can just tell it's all going to go down hill though.  :Sad: 

Wellard stuff = boring *yawns*. Hopefully that was the end of Li tonight  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I love episodes like lastnight there were alot of characters used in the episode and for very short times each which gave it more variation (sp) its episodes like the one where Max came back and all it was showing was him chasing Stacey a bit of Tanya and Max and some of the rest of the family like Abi/Lauren/Bradley/Jim that was kind of boring but no lastnight was good  :Big Grin:  

I didn't like Shirley much at firt but she has turned out to be a really good character. What is with Stella keep pinching herself, she needs help, im looking foward to finding out what she did to her sister, and more to the point im looking foward to Phil finding out.

Not liking this thing with Deano/Chelsea planning to sort out Sean, admittedly i didn't used to like Sean much but he is entertaining when he is cocky.

Anyone have a feeling Li has Wellard?

----------


## parkerman

Just when you think Eastenders might be getting a bit better, along comes Deano... :Wal2l:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Anyone have a feeling Li has Wellard?


Yes i was thinking this last night when watching the episode. If it is her who dognapped him, it was very predictable.  :Thumbsdown:  

I quite like how Deano is trying to look out for his sister though...i have a feeling though that Chelsea and Deano's plan to sort out Sean will just fall flat on its face and Sean will end up humiliating both of them, just a feeling I have.

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (14-07-2007)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight.

As i predicted, Chelsea and Deano's plan to humiliate Sean fell flat on its face. Chelsea's comment about Sean's mum was totally out of order.

The card game was really funny especially when Shirley came in and her and Pat started fighting lol!

Wellard stuff was a bit boring..but i really hope Preeti and Mickey get together - it's clear that Preeti really likes him!

The Stella stuff was fantastic as always.

Oh and the Max stuff was really good too. I laughed at that woman saying she prefferred men with hair lol!

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought the Stella stuff was good. Each week she continues to trick me lol. I thought she was actually turning a new leaf, but it was all an act 'cause she knew Phill would be listening. Good stuff. 

Wellard stuff.. way too boring. Preeti is too obviously desperate, can't belive Mickey can't notice. Not that keen on Preeti, she bores me. Still hope for her maybe. 

Card game was boring. Can't stand Bert. Thought the bit where Shirley came in was silly and pointless. 

I kinda liked the Sean stuff.. I'm just really liking Sean at the moment, so most of his scenes I actually enjoy. I thought the Chelsea/Deano revenge thing was gonna last a little longer, so even more disappointed in that than I thought I would be. 

.. overall I give it about a 3 lol. Not too good at all. And I did enjoy this week to start.

----------

parkerman (14-07-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I can just about stick Stella because i know it won't be for long and to be honest i will be glad to see her go, i know she is a good actress and in some respect a good character too (all the phsyco ones are - remember Trevor) but they all have to get their come uppance and torturing a child means she should get hers as soon as possible

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight. I really like Tanya - i think she is fantastic in her motherly role and it's just so realistic. 

I'm glad Abi and Ben made up and i enjoyed their scenes together especially Ben telling Abi about Stella. The post office scenes were very enjoyable and i liked how Denise mocked that new character and she overheard!

The Wellard stuff - i wasn't too interested in. Marco is an ok character as well.

----------


## CrazyLea

Awww bless Abi. I don't like Ben, but I did like the scenes between him and Abi today. How he thinks it's supposed to happen, it's sad  :Sad: . Bless Lauren too  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

They were the only bits I liked tonight really... that and Stella.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I felt really sad for Ben and Abi! They really think what goes on with Ben happens to Abi don't they... Great mother-daughter stuff with Tanya and Lauren too. Good episode, nothing wow though lol.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Abi's really got the wrong end of the stick  :Lol:  Was cute though how Ben told Abi about Stella, at least he has a friend to support him  :Smile:  

The Wellard thing is a bit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but it made me laugh when Gus went "a games console now what does that tell you?" and Mickey said "That he has no life?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

After the scenes with Abi & Ben lastnight im looking foward to friday even more, but then i suppose it was Phil that told Ben this is meant to happen because he thought it was something different to what Ben was actually trying to tell him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but i can't wait till Phil knows what has really been going on.

I think lastnight if i didn't know what is coming by the end of the week i would have guessed because there was so much of Ben/Phil/Peggy/Stella which is obviously part of the build up.

Quite a good episode, ive seen better but then i have seen alot worse aswell, i'm still thinking Li has Wellard, she does have a motiv but then maybe that is just to obvious and they ae just trying to make us think its her.

Here is a question, i thought about it the other night but Dave reminded me lastnight when he showed me an interview, if Stella is a lawer how does she find so much time to torture Ben? i mean a lawer is a pretty important job and we never hear her mention work, when Ben was on that football camp thing all she mentioned was Ben did i miss something?

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed the scenes with Ben and Abi last night.. Ben thinking all this was ok cause his Dad said is was but Phil was talking about the facts of life. Abi then thinking Tanya is hurting Lauren.. ah bless!!!

Stella is a nut job and I am enjoying Marco..

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I am enjoying Marco..


What is the point of him, he just sort of appeared and stuck around for as yet seemingly no reason at all.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I am enjoying Marco..
> 
> 
> What is the point of him, he just sort of appeared and stuck around for as yet seemingly no reason at all.


I bet he has a gay relationship with someone we don't know is gay yet or Chelsea can make a fool of herself chatting him up

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


Oh you could be right about Chelsea she does seem to chase blokes a bit to much  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Here is a question, i thought about it the other night but Dave reminded me lastnight when he showed me an interview, if Stella is a lawer how does she find so much time to torture Ben? i mean a lawer is a pretty important job and we never hear her mention work, when Ben was on that football camp thing all she mentioned was Ben did i miss something?


Well maybe she doesn't has many clients. Well who want's to hire her anyway. Oh yeah Phill did. :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> Here is a question, i thought about it the other night but Dave reminded me lastnight when he showed me an interview, if Stella is a lawer how does she find so much time to torture Ben? i mean a lawer is a pretty important job and we never hear her mention work, when Ben was on that football camp thing all she mentioned was Ben did i miss something?
> 
> 
> Well maybe she doesn't has many clients. Well who want's to hire her anyway. Oh yeah Phill did.


Phil didn't hire her.. Richie sent her to him cause she is a property lawyer and he was setting up the video shop for Ben. She is always talking about doing work and she does most of her torture at night.. Lawyers don't work 24/7..

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (17-07-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> ...


So i was right then i did miss something, i don't remember the last time she mentioned work, she always seems to be in the pub or out shopping or something but im sure you pay more attenton than i do to what she says.

----------


## Katy

I actually enjoyed it last night to, it was a good episode, the scenes with the Brannings were really good, i like them as a family, well apart from Max, but he wasnt in it much last night. Ben and Abi were so cute, shes quite a good little actress, i like it when she said "Not if i have anything to do with it" Patrick made me laugh with Yolande coming him as well.

----------


## parkerman

Stella's not the only one who doesn't do any work. Bradley always seems to be around the Square when he's supposed to working in the City. Max is always around during the day as well. 

It's a well known fact in Walford that middle class people don't really work. It's only the working class who graft. :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Stella's not the only one who doesn't do any work. Bradley always seems to be around the Square when he's supposed to working in the City. Max is always around during the day as well. 
> 
> It's a well known fact in Walford that middle class people don't really work. It's only the working class who graft.


Yeah i agree about Bradley and Max but least there have been a few times we have seen Bradley at work, what does Max even do?  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Stella's not the only one who doesn't do any work. Bradley always seems to be around the Square when he's supposed to working in the City. Max is always around during the day as well. 
> 
> It's a well known fact in Walford that middle class people don't really work. It's only the working class who graft.
> 
> 
> Yeah i agree about Bradley and Max but least there have been a few times we have seen Bradley at work, what does Max even do?


insurance sale man.. remember he was selling a policy to Carly and tanya thought they were having an affair

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Oh yeah i remember that, but Shiv i think you pay way to much attention to stuff like that  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

i'd never remember something like that, i didnt know what he did either. A Lot of the working people carry briefcases round the square. I'd love to have a job like that.

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (17-07-2007)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Fantastic episode tonight. The Stella/Ben scenes were quite powerful and Stella just gets worse by the episode. The scene where she stamped on Kathy's photo and told Ben to swear on Phil's life was very very harsh! I must say Charlie Jones aka Ben impressed me a little bit tonight, but the actress who plays Stella, Sophie Thompson is in a different league - i actually felt pure hate for her character - brilliant!

----------


## emjay

Hi not sure if this is the right place to post, but does anyone know the name of the girl who played the police woman in tonights episode and what soap she was in before?

----------


## Kim

I'll have another look on Sunday. Thinking about it now, I'm sure I would recognise her if I was thinking about it. There's a cast appearence thread for appearences like this, but as it was the current episode, I'm sure it will be fine in here. Welcome to SB. 

I think they have a really good stuff going with Stella and Ben, and also Jay, showing how teens can react if they don't have the attention from parents or family, as he doesn't from Bert. I really didn't want it to end tonight. I hated her, as well, Dave. With everything she's gone through with Katherine and her parents, and she's still willing to try to take away Ben's dad and destroy a photo of his Mum.

----------

emjay (18-07-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hate Stella even more now - roll on friday im just about sticking her cos i know there isnt long left she was very horrible tonight but i suppose it shows her character is working well and doing what she is supposed to do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Do me a favour and get this Wellard thing over with  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  it is taking up valuable build up to friday time (i might hate her but least it is interesting)

Im liking Shirley, good on her for sticking up for Yolande  :Cheer:  

Poor Abi, she is right Ben has to tell someone because it isnt right but Ben just tells her to go away (but we know who is to blame for that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) i just hope when he does decide enough is enough that Abi will still want to be friends with him after that, they are really sweet together - possible relationship thing in a few years maybe?

Over all good episode, if i hate Stella it must have been good because it means the writing is good  :Cheer:  though i hope they don't let us down on friday

----------


## CrazyLea

> if i hate Stella it must have been good because it means the writing is good


Nah, means Sophie is a good actress.. not that the writing to it is bad, but if you really hate Stella, show's that she can act. ;). 

Talking of Sophie *Bree's thinking not again  :Lol: *... did you know she's Emma Thompsons sister  :EEK!:  I had no idea til I read The Saturday Mag free with the Saturday Express.... I was like  :EEK!:  didn't see that one coming... random info there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> if i hate Stella it must have been good because it means the writing is good
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nah, means Sophie is a good actress.. not that the writing to it is bad, but if you really hate Stella, show's that she can act. ;). 
> 
> Talking of Sophie *Bree's thinking not again *... did you know she's Emma Thompsons sister  I had no idea til I read The Saturday Mag free with the Saturday Express.... I was like  didn't see that one coming... random info there


Yeah that awell. Who is Emma Thompson  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah that awell. Who is Emma Thompson


she is a really big english actress.. 
see here for her work: http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/artists/t...ex-325991.html

she was brilliant in love actually
Anyway back to EE.. Stella is getting freakier!!! I am glad Abi knows that that is should not be happening and Tanya should have pushed her to find out where she was getting this from.. had to laugh when Tanya was explaining what is happening to Lauren and Abi asked if she was pregnant. 
Wonder how EE are going to handle the racist remark by Jay..

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (18-07-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that awell. Who is Emma Thompson 
> 
> 
> she is a really big english actress.. 
> see here for her work: http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/artists/t...ex-325991.html
> ...


Oh i hate that film  :Lol:  

Yeah any mother would want to know and i think Abi should have told Max what Stella is doing when he went down the vets to pick her up yelling at her.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> if i hate Stella it must have been good because it means the writing is good
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nah, means Sophie is a good actress.. not that the writing to it is bad, but if you really hate Stella, show's that she can act. ;). 
> 
> Talking of Sophie *Bree's thinking not again *... did you know she's Emma Thompsons sister  I had no idea til I read The Saturday Mag free with the Saturday Express.... I was like  didn't see that one coming... random info there


And like her sister she is a very good actress.  I hope she wins an award for her part as it's the only thing that makes me occasionally tune in again.  In a way it's a shame the character of Stella has been taken down this route.  However the chances of keeping talent like Sophie Thompson would have been tough.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Fantastic episode tonight. The Ben/Stella scenes were absolutely superb and certainly lived up to my expectations. Stella really did show her true colours when threatening to kill Ben and Sophie Thompson, in particular was absolutely outstanding acting out Stella in tonight's episode.

Abi is really sweet too and is a wonderful child actress - her scenes with Ben were really sweet and quite emotional in a way as she urged him to say something. Charlie Jones who played Ben impressed me a little bit tonight, especially the ending when he asked for people to help him! It was a wonderful cliffhanger tonight, and i can't wait for tomorrow's episode - it is going to be unmissable!

Aunt Sal comes across as being a bit of a bitch and quite feisty and liking the look of the new character Jas.  It was good how Bert tried to get Jay to apologise to Patrick and Yolande, i'm liking how this racism storyline is being handled.

The Denise/Kevin scenes were good and Gus/Wellard stuff was a bit boring as usual but it didn't bring the episode down for me at all, as the Stella/Ben stuff was the main focal point.

----------


## JustJodi

*I have no words to describe the scenes between Ben and Stella,, I have to say that the acting of Sophie thompson just blew me away,, I do hope the lil kid that plays Ben does not need therapy after all this is over with.. some times actors/actresses get so involved in their role they have to really go thru a reality check,,Wow !!!!!*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm sure the actors were careful. There is certainly health and safety involved in Drama. 

Brilliant epiisode tyesterday - can't wait for tonight. Bit sad that the storyline uis ending but Stella certainly deserves her comeuppance far more than May did. I was sorry for May but I certainly can't pity Stella.

----------


## Siobhan

man what a brilliant actress Sophie thompson is!! she has me hating her one minute and feeling sorry for her the next.. how can one character bring that much hate and sorrow out in you!! Loved the pretty in pink reference (anyone who knows this movie will understand what she was on about) and then Aunt Sal been nasty to her. but the scene where she digs her nails into ben.. I was hoping something would fall on her head.

Loved the bit with Abi and the "rock of courage", if it doesn't work, just throw it at her head. It was nice the reference to school "this is abuse, we were taught about this at school". 

EE did the racist issue much just especially when Yolande and Patrick was talking and he said he gets it every day.. making Jay apologise to her was a good start.. Well done EE

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Fab episode lastnight, good ending, i didnt want it to end, cant wait for tonight it is going to be fantastic  :Cheer:  good on Ben for standing up and asking for help. How cute was the scenes with Abi & Ben, i love them two

----------


## Siobhan

> *I have no words to describe the scenes between Ben and Stella,, I have to say that the acting of Sophie thompson just blew me away,, I do hope the lil kid that plays Ben does not need therapy after all this is over with.. some times actors/actresses get so involved in their role they have to really go thru a reality check,,Wow !!!!!*


Jodi.. I read a interview with Sophie Thompson and she said that Charlie (the kid who plays ben) wants to work with her again but on a comedy or something. She said she was terrified that it would cause some damage but Charlie was brilliant through it all and he doesn't have any emotional damage.. She said she loved the part she played and Charlie actually wanted her character to be caught out, find out about her past and get her help. She said she would have liked to stick around more too..

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a really good episode as well, even my mum thought so and shes not watched in ages properly. I thought Abi is a really good little actress she will b good in the future, i liked when she was locked in the cellar and he bought her some crisps down. 
Some of the writing is quite disturbing though when they said you can't tell as there is a black car waiting for you outside, i was like how evil is that. 
My other favourite part was the stone that would make Ben brave that Abi gave him and you could see him cling to it nd then he decided to speak up. I twas a great ending can't wait for tonights

"I need someone to help me......"

----------


## Siobhan

I think the most distrubing bit was at the hotel when she said she would kill Ben.. she was really really evil.. pure hate in her eye.. I can see her talking her way out of this.. hahaha.. probably say it is all Ian's fault

----------


## Katy

well yeah everythings Ians fault. 

That just reminded me of my other favourite bit last night. The part in the cafe when they were talking about Ian and Phil and Minty said betweent the two of you you have had 8 weddings then Billy said thats twelve if you add my four. 

That made me giggle.

----------


## Siobhan

For anyone  wonder about the wedding for Phil and Ian (like i was), here they are

Phil:
1) married woman so she could get a green card
2) Kathy
3) Kate (I think so.. I am sure her never married sharon)
and this one

Ian
1) Cindy
2) Mel
3) Laura
4) Jane

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> For anyone  wonder about the wedding for Phil and Ian (like i was), here they are
> 
> Phil:
> 1) married woman so she could get a green card


Yep Nadia i think her name was wasn't it?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 3) Kate (I think so.. I am sure her never married sharon)


Yes when Lisa returned and caught the bouquet "lucky me"  :Cool:

----------


## CrazyLea

Wow, I thought that was really good! All thanks to Sophie IMO. That last line was really chilling! "Watch me Daddy", you can tell Stella had childhood problems from that line alone.. jealousy issues moreso than anything by the sounds of it. Did she jump or get pushed??

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

IMO lastnight was much better, they built it up to tonight then killed it - quite dissapointing

----------


## CrazyLea

I didn't see last nights, so I can't really compare them  :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights and last nights were really good. Sophie Thompson was brilliant. And Jay's dad's could be very promising.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Tonights episode was brill! I think Stella killed herself, because of when she said "watch me daddy", but then Phil was staring at his hands... :Ponder:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I didn't like the ending... I think it was too OTT when Phil was staring at his hands.. I think it would be better if it just looked like she jumped off... and surely there would have been the thud and then the picture of Ben float away as the picture is alot lighter than Stella?!

So what exactly happened to Stella's sister? It wasn't clear to me IMO... x

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> So what exactly happened to Stella's sister? It wasn't clear to me IMO... x


No one knows and we aint going to find out either  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (21-07-2007)

----------


## Kim

I was wondering that, and annoying my mum asking her what happened, even though she only watches it on a Thursday, generally. I bet she thought, "Get back on the soapboard and stop annoying me." The only other let down I thought was the very beginning, and I wasn't expecting Phil to carry Ben out like that, but for Ben to be asking him to go outside. 

I couldn't believe that they had Stella telling Phil exactly where she was and approaching him on that roof when she knew that he wanted revenge, without letting us know what actually happened in Stella's childhood, apart from her parents rejecting her.

----------


## Katy

I thought they were both really good, last night wasnt a disapointment at all. I thought when Phil drove through the gates to get at her andshe dropped the picture. It was funny the scenes in the pub when she made out Phil had hurt her and Ian let her escape, classic. 

Speding off in the wedding car made me giggle as well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very good episode, could have done without the Jay scenes though. My theory is she went to jump and he tried to grab her to save her but couldn't! also loved the way she was layed on the car!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> I didn't like the ending... I think it was too OTT when Phil was staring at his hands.. I think it would be better if it just looked like she jumped off... and surely there would have been the thud and then the picture of Ben float away as the picture is alot lighter than Stella?!
> 
> So what exactly happened to Stella's sister? It wasn't clear to me IMO... x


I think Stealla threw the picture down when she decided to jump, because it really did surprise me that she wanted Ben's half and not Phil's, so it must of been that she wanted it as some kind of trophy. So I think she threw it as she wanted to take it with her. My theory of why Phil's hands were as they were is that he always does that when he feels guilty about something - he felt guilty about Dennis before he had that Macbeth type dream, and if Stella jumped, would have felt guilty about that.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. The aftermath of the wedding was handled really well in my opinion. I liked how the community rallied together and were all wanting to know what happened. I thought Ian had a right to know what was going on seeing as he's Ben's brother so i didn't appreciate when Peggy and Phil weren't telling him what was going on!  I cringed though when Ian said what a great woman Stella was and how she was too good for Phil! 

I liked Abi and Ben's scenes together and I thought Phil blaming Tanya for the whole Stella debacle was right out of order but i suppose Phil wanted someone to blame for what had happened. As soon as Tanya said that line though, "it's you that is responsible" i think that tipped Phil over the edge causing him to want him to punish himself for what Stella did to his son, prompting him to confess to police that he pushed Stella.

Bradley/Stacey scenes were good and i enjoyed seeing a glimpse of Lucy slowly turning into a teenage tearaway. It was sad to see Bert go.  I grown to like him in the end!

----------

tammyy2j (24-07-2007)

----------


## Joanne

Stacey is just so miserable at the moment - I can't stand her. Surely Bradley can't be that stupid that he can't notice that something is seriously wrong in their relationship.

----------


## Siobhan

What 2 fantastic episodes they were.. I just knew she would blame Ian and then to tell Ian it is phil.. She was seriously loopy.. Loved the scene last night with Ben and Abi

What it up with Stacey.. she is a moody old cow. does she even want bradley or is this to get back at Max???

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I loved lastnights episode, though i could kill Phil for confessing though that was probably Tanya's fault  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good episode, Ian being a big kid and drawing on the balloon then popping it  :Rotfl:  i hope he stops defending Stella now though.

----------


## Bryan

Great episode, Eastenders back it is old self imo, home they can maintain this, with the Mitchell Sisters coming I think they could just well do that.

Great mix of storylines, comedy and drama. In a way it's sad to see Burt leave, but I think Jase will become an intresting character.

Loved Aunt Sal's scenes, and the scenes set downstairs in the Vic, a cliffhanger fit for the hall of fame  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

Great Episode last night. I hope everyone finds out soon about Stella especially Ian   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I was actually dissapointed to find out Phil did actually push her off and then he confessed to it.. it just dosen't seem like him? I see he could have been punishing himself for it but I just prefer if it would have been left as Stella jumped of the top herself, she was pretty looney after all..

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Great episode, Eastenders back it is old self imo, home they can maintain this, with the Mitchell Sisters coming I think they could just well do that.


Im not sure about that Bry, its certainly getting better but I doubt the show will ever feel like the glory days again.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode tonight, loved the arrival of the Mitchell sisters look like they could be a whole lot of fun and alot of trouble too. Typical Ian as always.

----------


## Bryan

Another great episode, the Mitchells are back where they belong - hogging the best storylines  :Big Grin:   Loving Ronnie and Roxy already, I can see them being a lot of fun.

Gutted that Aunt Sal has left though, she's a legend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

Welcome Roxy and Ronnie.. great additions. I love Sam Janus, she is a brilliant actress and would be great for EE.. She said in an interview that her first few scenes where bad cause she was so nervous but she does get better.. Well if last night was bad acting from her, Bring on the rest  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

So glad Phil didn't push her.. I think he just confessed cause he felt guilty. and so Glad Ian finally found out the truth.. Phil completely annoyed me the way he blamed everyone but himself.. Poor Peggy got the worst of it

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Mitchell sisters arrival especially Ronnie. It will be interesting to see them fit into Walford.

----------


## Katy

Peggy has a bit of job on her hands. Phil completley losing it. And with only Billy to help who can blame her. The sisters looked good. I'm glad it came out that she jumped rather than Pushed I knew Phil would'nt have pushed her. 

The question is Is he going to have that drink?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I was actually dissapointed *to find out Phil did actually push her off and then he confessed to it.. it just dosen't seem like him?* I see he could have been punishing himself for it but I just prefer if it would have been left as Stella jumped of the top herself, she was pretty looney after all..


Woooo I was right  :Big Grin:  Lol! I'm glad Stella did jump of herself but inside I couldn't help laughing.. It just seemed quite funny without the sound how she looked like a white parachute or something.. Is this just me?!  :Rotfl:  I know I'm not meant to laugh and it's serious but yeah...

Good episode overall.. Liked how Ben had marge with him.. Aunt Sal was really good too! Liking the Mitchell Sisters..

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Mitchell sisters are brilliant and I instantly liked them. Loved their scenes last night especially Ronnie telling Ian to shut it lol!  :Big Grin: 

I'm glad we seen Stella fall on the CCTV tape too...Phil looks like he's cracking up..

----------


## Siobhan

What another good episode.. Still loving the Girls.. they are so fun in it.. Laughed so much when they were talking about setting Billy's trousers on fire cause they didn't like them. 
Lucy is just annoying me and Ian needs to interact more with his kids instead of using them as staff.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Loving EE at the moment, the Mitchell sisters are fab i just hope they don't ruin them in a few months because i think them girls are exactly what EE needs (a bit of fun)

----------


## Johnny Allen

loved tonights episode, some great comedy moments when the ceiling fell through on Ian, when Dot and Mo were arguing over the vase, Ian catching Ronnie getting changed, all very funny. I love them Mitchell sisters, whole lot of fun. Oh and Jase is a great addition too.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Mitchells sisters are fab! They are a breath of fresh air for the show. Ian catching Ronnie getting changed was very funny.  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> loved tonights episode, some great comedy moments when the ceiling fell through on Ian, when Dot and Mo were arguing over the vase, Ian catching Ronnie getting changed, all very funny. I love them Mitchell sisters, whole lot of fun.


All of which I hated however.  Total opposite.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Johnny Allen
> 
> 
> loved tonights episode, some great comedy moments when the ceiling fell through on Ian, when Dot and Mo were arguing over the vase, Ian catching Ronnie getting changed, all very funny. I love them Mitchell sisters, whole lot of fun.
> 
> 
> All of which I hated however.  Total opposite.



I have to say I have some sympathy with your view Richie. You would hardly call the humour in each of those incidents subtle. I think we could all guess the endings well before they happened. And that has been the problem with EE's humour for a good many years now.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Johnny Allen
> ...


It based on the sort of humour for which the Poison Dwarf was famous. Carry on up the apples and pears. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EE doesnt do subtlety

----------


## Siobhan

Ian with the wall, you could see that coming a mile off but it did happen when I wasn't expecting it. 
I did like the scene in the pub with Ian and Ronnie.. it was funny and then him scurring away hoping Jane wouldn't find out.
Well Done Stacey.. I was so glad she never turned up to meet Max.. he was so smug about sending Bradley away for the night thinking he was going to be with Stace but fair play, she rejected him and I don't think that is her on the phone.. I think that is for Tanya... they don't speak when Max answers the phone so they don't want to talk to him whoever it is

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm loving the Mitchell sisters especially Ronnie  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  I'm so hating Max i hope Stacey doesn't fall for him again

----------


## CrazyLea

> I think that is for Tanya... they don't speak when Max answers the phone so they don't want to talk to him whoever it is


  Spoiler:     I think that it might be Tanya's sister. As she's arriving next week isn't she? But that's just a guess..

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think that is for Tanya... they don't speak when Max answers the phone so they don't want to talk to him whoever it is
> 			
> 		
> 
>   Spoiler:     I think that it might be Tanya's sister. As she's arriving next week isn't she? But that's just a guess..


 I think you must be right!

----------


## CrazyLea

If I have to hear any of the phrases: "We're Mitchells!", "I'm a Mitchell!" "Mitchells are strong aren't they?" "We can do it, we are Mitchells aren't we?" or ANYTHING like that, I think I may have to scream. It does my head in at the best of times, but seriously it's getting worse. YES OKAY, we KNOW you're Mitchells, and Mitchells are "tough" and "strong" and "the most amazing thing in the world", but do we have to sit and listen to it for 20 minutes every night??? Boorrrrringgg!!

----------

parkerman (01-08-2007), Richie_lecturer (01-08-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> If I have to hear any of the phrases: "We're Mitchells!", "I'm a Mitchell!" "Mitchells are strong aren't they?" "We can do it, we are Mitchells aren't we?" or ANYTHING like that, I think I may have to scream. It does my head in at the best of times, but seriously it's getting worse. YES OKAY, we KNOW you're Mitchells, and Mitchells are "tough" and "strong" and "*the most amazing thing in the world*"....


Hmmm, not all of us....  :Cool: 

Do not like the Mitchell sisters.  I have never liked Samantha Janus as either a person or an actress.

----------


## JustJodi

*My partner watched the eppi when the Mitchell sisters were introduced...and he said he did not like them right off the bat...I haven't seen enough of them to form a LIKE or DISLIKE.. I have to say they are fiesty,, and one of them has too many tattoos and a lousy bunch of hair extensions..........*

----------


## callummc

can't say i like the mitchell sisters either,seems to me they are a copy of the slater sisters when they first came to the show,and some of their lines seem familiar also they are just a way of keeping EE the mitchell show,maybe in time i'll like em but i doubt it,

----------


## Siobhan

haha.. it is funny this is going on.. in an articul I read on these girl is said they will be hated or liked, no inbetween.. I like them.. they bring something to the show and I love their atitude... they are fiesty!!

----------


## tammyy2j

How many times are the Mitchell sisters going to say there are Mitchells we know already. I liked the Jase/Roxy interaction they would make an interesting couple. Max as usual was annoying

----------


## parkerman

> If I have to hear any of the phrases: "We're Mitchells!", "I'm a Mitchell!" "Mitchells are strong aren't they?" "We can do it, we are Mitchells aren't we?" or ANYTHING like that, I think I may have to scream. It does my head in at the best of times, but seriously it's getting worse. YES OKAY, we KNOW you're Mitchells, and Mitchells are "tough" and "strong" and "the most amazing thing in the world", but do we have to sit and listen to it for 20 minutes every night??? Boorrrrringgg!!


Well said, CrazyLea.  :Clap:  

I have been out all day but I was going to come back and say much the same thing. You've saved me the bother!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> haha.. it is funny this is going on.. in an articul I read on these girl is said they will be hated or liked, no inbetween.. I like them.. they bring something to the show and I love their atitude... they are fiesty!!


I like them as well, over the top, but funny. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like the Mitchell sisters, they're more entertaining behind the bar than Peggy, and I also find their feud with Ian much better than that of just Ian vs Phil all the time, thats boring now.

Not really liking Jay's dad though

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Quite a dark but good episode tonight. I like the character of Rainie and it's nice that we're getting to know a bit more about Tanya's past. The ending was very good with Tanya catching Rainie about to take drugs!  :EEK!: 

That Craig character comes across as being quite creepy and nasty too! The actor who plays him is 24 as well which i'm shocked about - he looks so young! The actor playing him is doing it well.

I found the Ian/Jane and Mitchell sisters scene really funny. I found Jane funny when she said to Ian "would you like me to give you an exclamation mark?" and the Mitchell sisters were just listening in!  :Rotfl:  

Very good episode.

----------


## Joanne

I wonder what it is that Rainie has forgiven Tanya for? She mentioned it a couple of times in last nights episode. 

Very good episode.

----------


## Siobhan

I agree Davey.. It was a very dark episode and the craig guy annoys me but i think he is meant to be that way... I like what he is doing and he is a good actor.. 
The Mitchell sister in Ian's house last night was funny.. I love their feud with Ian.. 

Joanne, I was wondering that about Rainie too.. I am not sure but didn't that woman say to Tanya that she was 15 years too late.. is Rainie forgiving her for abandoning her and going off with Max?? I am sure we will get more into it tonight

----------


## Katy

I liked the scenes where Tanya was at the falt and was talking to Auntie alice, it was interesting to see what her background must have been like, you don't usually get to see characters like that. 

Is anyone else getting really irritated by Lucy, they keep changing the actress if they are going to at least get a kid who can act. Shes really one dimensional.

----------


## Kim

I'm quite liking Lucy at the moment, but it is all down to her storyline. 

I thought the Auntie Alice stuff was really good, and it would be nice to see her on screen again. 

The last few episodes, in my opinion, have been the best in a long time, with Tanya's sister coming in and the rift there being unearthed further in yesterday's episode, and all of the Mitchell/Beale stuff. I thought the part where Phil had the wall built to block Ian's gate and all the fall out with the potato in his exhaust pipe which ended up smashing the window of the chippy was great, but I loved it when Ronnie was in the cafe with that shoe box. I couldn't believe Ian actually thought that there were shoes in that - who carries a shoe box around horizontal? Loved what they were overhearing of Ian and Jane's evening, and the conversation between them all yesterday. I'd be quite disappointed if they were to leave. The build up with Lucy and Craig has been good, and it will interesting to see where EastEnders go with it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Alice?  Who the hell is Alice?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think she was the old woman that Tanya talked to when she was looking for Rainie...

Poor Tanya, she was trying to help and then her sister ran off with her cash! Interesting she has an escape fund though!

Loved the scenes with the Mitchell sisters overhearing the conversation between Ian and Jane, so funny  :Lol:  and also the next day when they realised the Mitchells were there! The feud between the Mitchells and the Beales is definately better this time!  :Big Grin:  

I like eastenders at the moment, it's getting better  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Alice?  Who the hell is Alice?


she is a woman who Tanya and Rainie use to go to when they were younger..

----------


## Kim

> Poor Tanya, she was trying to help and then her sister ran off with her cash! Interesting she has an escape fund though!


Yeah, I really thought she was getting somewhere with Rainie. I don't think she would have taken the money if she'd have had to look Tanya in the eyes as she was taking it. I don't think Tanya would turn her back if she was to come back though; I don't think she expected her to take the money.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Katie2007
> 
> 
>  
> Poor Tanya, she was trying to help and then her sister ran off with her cash! Interesting she has an escape fund though!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really thought she was getting somewhere with Rainie. I don't think she would have taken the money if she'd have had to look Tanya in the eyes as she was taking it. I don't think Tanya would turn her back if she was to come back though; I don't think she expected her to take the money.


Well addicts only think about the short term solution, as in getting a fix, it would surprise me if Tanya ever saw her again. But who will know it is but of course soap land.

----------


## Kim

I thought with Tanya staying there all night talking to her she wouldn't have felt that the drugs were the only answer whilst she was hearing about all the family stuff as she was with the christening of the new baby thing, and about them sorting her out. With Max coming in though, it could have pushed her to take the money as well as the habit as she was cutting the phone off every time Max answered it.

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed last night.. I was moved by Sean's speech and it gave me a new respect for him.. What he said about stacey been the brave one for staying with her mother and dealing with her illness.. 
Patrick getting walloped on the head.. my money is on Craig or even lucy.. don't think it is Sean.. i know he was angry but he just went somewhere to lick his wounds

----------


## Joanne

I'm guessing it's Craig who did it. I know Lucy probably felt a bit humiliated when Patrick threw the bag of sweets to her as she's obviously thinking she's all grown up now. However, I can't see that she would attack Patrick like that over it, unless Craig put her up to it. She does seem to be under his spell.

I thought it was an excellent episode all round last night. Lots of good story-lines happening at the moment.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think it's Craig too, because of the gun he has in his car, when he said he could kill Ian...I can imagine Lucy telling him what happened and him taking revenge..

Seans just angry, but don't think he's capable of doing that!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another good episode yesterday. Rob Kazinsky was amazing last night, his scene with Carly was the best scene of the episode - it was good to have a bit more of an insight into his army days - more of this please EE!

The Craig/Lucy stuff was also good - Craig gets creepier by the episode, i don't know what it is but his character comes across as being quite scary! Lucy - watch out!  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

Well done Lauren for realising Craig was a loser and having nothing to do with him.. even she know Lucy is going of the rails. Will she speak up about it. 
Carly is really good for Sean, she gets him to open up.. Did you see Chelsea's face when she overheard Sean asking Carly to come away with him.. even she know that sean is serious about carly, a whole lot more than he was about her

----------


## Bryan

Great episode, and an even better cliffhanger.

I was saying to Siobhan for a long time that they should explore Sean's past, and get Carly to exposure a vulnerable side to him, so glad they did this yesterday. But am I missing something, why has he suddenly had a brekadown out of the blue, to my knowledge nothing has triggered this, so it seemed a bit out of the blue?  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Great episode, and an even better cliffhanger.
> 
> I was saying to Siobhan for a long time that they should explore Sean's past, and get Carly to exposure a vulnerable side to him, so glad they did this yesterday. But am I missing something, why has he suddenly had a brekadown out of the blue, to my knowledge nothing has triggered this, so it seemed a bit out of the blue?


He has been working all night, get stick from the mitchells then Yolande goes and tells Charlie that he was moonlighting in his cab.. Charlie chucks him out and all before lunch time.. I think that would be a pretty good trigger.. you would lose the head if you hadn' slept all night and had to go to work the next day plus Yolande has already dropped him in it last week with the Keg business!!

----------


## JustJodi

My partner and I both are gunning for Craig,, :Ninja:   we do not think Sean had any thing to do with Patrick being attacked at the store,, :Nono:   you can bet Yolande is gonna mention Lucy and the vodka and the heated moment with Sean,, then all fingers will be pointing at Sean ........
Yolande is right about one thing ,,, Lucy needs to find some new friends,,, :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> Well done Lauren for realising Craig was a loser and having nothing to do with him.. even she know Lucy is going of the rails. Will she speak up about it. 
> Carly is really good for Sean, she gets him to open up.. Did you see Chelsea's face when she overheard Sean asking Carly to come away with him.. even she know that sean is serious about carly, a whole lot more than he was about her


*I agree with u  Caryl is indeed good for Sean,, but why is Deano so hard on Sean ????  It can not be cos he is holding a "thing"for chelsa after all this time ???* 
*Sean has been really closed about his past and kept it all in until last nights episode,, the guy who plays Sean did REALLY WELL...*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> My partner and I both are gunning for Craig,, we do not think Sean had any thing to do with Patrick being attacked at the store,, you can bet Yolande is gonna mention Lucy and the vodka and the heated moment with Sean,, then all fingers will be pointing at Sean ........
> Yolande is right about one thing ,,, Lucy needs to find some new friends,,,


I'm with you on that one Sean would hit Patrick in the face and not in the back it is not honourable.
Lucy and Craig deserve each other Lucy can be so annoying.

----------


## Joanne

I think Sean just makes Deano feel inadequate and he humiliates him.

Deano desperately wants to stand up to Sean but, ultimately he is not brave enough too.

----------


## Kim

I think Sean was capable of it in the mood he was in, but I think that thinking of Stacey and the way she was battling in order to get him to leave the minute mart, he wouldn't have done it. 

  Spoiler:     I also don't think it would turn out to be him that had done it because of everything that people are thinking of it, and the upcoming plot with Chelsea and Deano. I can imagine it not being him which would set up the many twists and shocks as was said in Soaplife.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I feel EE is really starting to find its feet again now

----------


## Siobhan

> I feel EE is really starting to find its feet again now


Darn tooting... it is has improved so much in the past few months.. lets hope they can maintain this

----------

Chris_2k11 (07-08-2007), JustJodi (08-08-2007)

----------


## Kim

I agree. I don't usually like the new characters that come in, but I've enjoyed Sean and The Mitchell sisters. I only hope they stick to building on the families they've already established if they want to bring in a new character, and not bring in a whole new family as they have previously had a tendency to do.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think Sean just makes Deano feel inadequate and he humiliates him.
> 
> Deano desperately wants to stand up to Sean but, ultimately he is not brave enough too.


*Ok if Deano desperately wants to stand up to Sean,,, BUT WHY ????*
*Thats what I do not understand*

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Joanne
> 
> 
> I think Sean just makes Deano feel inadequate and he humiliates him.
> 
> Deano desperately wants to stand up to Sean but, ultimately he is not brave enough too.
> 
> 
> *Ok if Deano desperately wants to stand up to Sean,,, BUT WHY ????*
> *Thats what I do not understand*


I think it would be because he didn't really have the bottle to do it properly the last time and Carly ended up finding out and siding with Sean.

----------


## Siobhan

What another great episode!!! I believe Sean but Chelsea said she saw him do it so why was the tape removed.. I am still convinced it was Craig.. he was with Lucy and then all of a sudden he is in the market!!! very suspect!!

----------


## parkerman

I'm hoping that Winston will uncover the truth of who bashed Patrick over the head and become the hero of Albert Square.  :Smile:

----------

JustJodi (08-08-2007)

----------


## Bryan

My money's on Tracy the mute barmaid, it's about time she had a decent storyline. Have a scene with the police dragging her out of the Vic kicking and screaming  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Rotfl:  Tracey

Thinking about it, if anyone was going to get attacked by Sean, wouldn't it be Yolande? She's the one who caused all the trouble for him  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm hoping that Winston will uncover the truth of who bashed Patrick over the head and become the hero of Albert Square.


*Yea we saw him in the crowd, looking like he was about ready to burst and tell all   Yeaaaa WINSTON*

----------


## Kim

> Thinking about it, if anyone was going to get attacked by Sean, wouldn't it be Yolande? She's the one who caused all the trouble for him


If he really wanted to hurt her though, surely all the uncertainty of whether Patrick was going to be brain damaged, and what she should have done differently in order to avoid Patrick being attacked would hurt her more than having it done to herself? 




> What another great episode!!! I believe Sean but Chelsea said she saw him do it so why was the tape removed.. I am still convinced it was Craig.. he was with Lucy and then all of a sudden he is in the market!!! very suspect!!


Deano said to Chelsea in the Vic that they haven't really thought it through, so they obviously only saw him running off and not hitting Patrick. Sean told Carly he thought it would be blamed on him if anyone knew he was the first to find Patrick. Craig seems likely with the way he talks of the Square's older residents - and he was in the shop calling Patrick Grandad. Maybe it would turn out to be a racist attack on Craig's part. I think Sean doing it would be a bit obvious as we know he was in the mood to have done it and everything after Yolande told on him about driving Charlie's cab and attempting to steal the barrel of beer from the Vic. 




> My money's on Tracy the mute barmaid, it's about time she had a decent storyline. Have a scene with the police dragging her out of the Vic kicking and screaming


I'm surprised they have finally given Patrick one - he hasn't really had a major one since his affair with Pat, which not a lot of people liked.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Looked to me like a gherkin hit him and the Idris cream soda bottles came alive and beat him to the ground.

----------


## CrazyLea

Most of you say how great EE is at the moment. I missed the stuff with Rainie, and well haven't been watching as much of EE cause of work, but I'm not really bothered about missing it at all. I watched Tuesdays, but not much as I was playing poker with my sister at the time. The only thing that is good in EE for me at the moment is Sean. He's fab. His  speech on Tuesday to Carly was moving, and I love seeing this side of him. Don't think he hit Patrick though  :Ponder: .

----------


## LostVoodoo

do we know if anything was taken from the shop  besides the CCTV tape? only if there was money gone too, i would say there was a chance that Raine did it- still haging round the square trying to see Tanya but desperately needing money for a hit. just an idea.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I think Yolande is annoying. Patrick is not entitled to any fun and then she gets mad at Charlie for being Sean's uncle. What is that all about? I don't like her Hedonistic approach to life at all. My feelings, what I want, me,me,me,me. Yolande get your act cleaned up. :Thumbsdown:  

By the way where is Jim? He is Patrick's best friend. Or is it because John Bardon has fallen ill?

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Yolande is annoying. Patrick is not entitled to any fun and then she gets mad at Charlie for being Sean's uncle. What is that all about? I don't like her Hedonistic approach to life at all. My feelings, what I want, me,me,me,me. Yolande get your act cleaned up. 
> 
> By the way where is Jim? He is Patrick's best friend. Or is it because John Bardon has fallen ill?


I was thinking the same too.. yolande is all me me me!!! everything with Patrick has to be about her.. it is never what anyone else wants. I think she was very mean to charlie... he was there with patrick when she was out getting drunk. Just cause Sean is his nephew, doesn't mean he is to blame for what sean does

Yeah think it is because jim is ill but didn't he ring dot to say patrick was in hospital. 

I enjoyed the episode last night too.. Sean is just making things worse for himself.. and I am sure chelsea is making it all up.. Sean didn't do it.. I believe him

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah, she is a bit. She should'nt take her guilt about shouting at Patrick etc out on Charlie, it's not his fault!  :Nono:  

John Bardon had a stroke  :Sad:  poor guy, he won't be back, if at all, for ages...

----------


## JustJodi

*Yolande is quite a selfish woman I agree with you both Siobhan and DutchGirl..it is all about HER...*
*Her lashing out at Charlie was uncalled for..*
*BTW... has any one heard how John Bardon is doing since he had that stroke a few mos ago ???*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really enjoyed last night's episode. The chasing scenes with Sean felt a bit like an action movie to me - i really liked the pace of it all. I love it when Sean's angry - just a shame that poor Gus faced his anger! 

The Branning scenes were great as usual. I found Ian quite selfish when he was just seizing a new business opportunity and didn't seem to really show any care towards Patrick at all and didn't reveal any worry that he had been attacked - i would have thought he felt an ounce of sadness over what has happened. 

Yolande was good tonight and i thought she acted out her scenes well especially the scene where she told Charlie to leave.

I also found Jay quite amusing in the launderette when the police arrived and he just said he was munching on some biscuits or something lol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

How selfish was Lucy getting Lauren to cover for her. poor Lauren too all the blame

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Really enjoyed last night's episode. The chasing scenes with Sean felt a bit like an action movie to me - i really liked the pace of it all. I love it when Sean's angry - just a shame that poor Gus faced his anger! 
> 
> I also found Jay quite amusing in the launderette when the police arrived and he just said he was munching on some biscuits or something lol.





> How selfish was Lucy getting Lauren to cover for her. poor Lauren too all the blame


I too liked the action and pace of it all Davey! Brilliant stuff there! Ian's always been selfish with all these sort of things.. we just don't realise enough  :Stick Out Tongue:  Jay is so layed back sometimes its annoying but yesterday it made me laugh..

I think they are taking the 'teenagers going bad' a bit too far with Lucy.. She was an angel a few weeks ago?

I think Sean's innocent in some way or another.. I just feel it lol.. But I guess I will have to find out in 3 weeks when I get back  :Sad: ..

----------


## parkerman

Sorry to go back to Thursday, but can someone who was watching closely explain something to me? After Denise had phoned Kevin from the hospital she came back and told Yolande that the police were looking for Sean in connection with the attack. At that point however, Kevin didn't know that the police were looking for Sean, so how did Denise discover the police were looking for Sean?

----------


## JustJodi

> Sorry to go back to Thursday, but can someone who was watching closely explain something to me? After Denise had phoned Kevin from the hospital she came back and told Yolande that the police were looking for Sean in connection with the attack. At that point however, Kevin didn't know that the police were looking for Sean, so how did Denise discover the police were looking for Sean?


*You are right.. I have no clue where she got the info, cos at that point of the time Kev had no idea Sean was involved. Unless it was after some one told Kevin that he had seen Sean by the tube or something.. and the person told him it was Sean the coppers were looking for then Kevin told Denise, but I honestly can't think ....*

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Sorry to go back to Thursday, but can someone who was watching closely explain something to me? After Denise had phoned Kevin from the hospital she came back and told Yolande that the police were looking for Sean in connection with the attack. At that point however, Kevin didn't know that the police were looking for Sean, so how did Denise discover the police were looking for Sean?
> 
> 
> *Unless it was after some one told Kevin that he had seen Sean by the tube or something.. and the person told him it was Sean the coppers were looking for then Kevin told Denise, but I honestly can't think ....*


No, it couldn't have been that because the next scene after the phone call showed Kevin in the Queen Vic and that was where he learned about Sean.

Another triumph for Eastenders continuity?

----------


## Katy

I am liking it at the minute, Lauren is growing on me as well i really like Tanya max and the girls as a family unit. Its interesting seeing her and Lucy getting a storyline, Craig really is odd though. 

I think that Sean is to obvious and that i dont think he did it, i think Craig to, theres just something not quite right about him.

----------


## KarlD

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


I don't know what show you were watching but that didn't happen. I suggest you watch the repeat tomorrow afternoon. And they are hardly going to make a massive continuity error like that when 50 people view the episode beforehand to check for that sort of thing. If they did I can only assume its because  all last weeks episodes were rewritten 2 hours before filming due to John Bardons absence from scenes which meant parts of the sstoryline all got changed right at the time of filming.

Considering all that they did a brilliant job on the episodes.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


So first of all they didn't make any error, but "if they did"...

Which is it then?

----------


## KarlD

> Originally Posted by KarlD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...



They did'nt. As you will see when you catch the ominbus tomorrow. It was Mrs Masood who told Kevin. Gus had been on the phone to Charley and Charley told both Yolande and Denise that the Police thought Sean was involved. Yolande then asked him to leave. Kevin then bumped into Sean asking him about Patrick and then Kevin went in the Vic only to be told that the police wanted Sean.

----------


## parkerman

OK, let's both watch and continue this after the omnibus. :Thumbsup:

----------


## KarlD

> OK, let's both watch and continue this after the omnibus.


See my post above. I added what happened.

----------


## parkerman

> They did'nt. As you will see when you catch the ominbus tomorrow. It was Mrs Masood who told Kevin. Gus had been on the phone to Charley and Charley told both Yolande and Denise that the Police thought Sean was involved. Yolande then asked him to leave. Kevin then bumped into Sean asking him about Patrick and then Kevin went in the Vic only to be told that the police wanted Sean.


I'm sorry, I don't understand that. When did Mrs Masood tell Kevin?

----------


## KarlD

> Originally Posted by KarlD
> 
> 
> They did'nt. As you will see when you catch the ominbus tomorrow. It was Mrs Masood who told Kevin. Gus had been on the phone to Charley and Charley told both Yolande and Denise that the Police thought Sean was involved. Yolande then asked him to leave. Kevin then bumped into Sean asking him about Patrick and then Kevin went in the Vic only to be told that the police wanted Sean.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't understand that. When did Mrs Masood tell Kevin?


When she was in the car having her test drive.

Did you really watch the episode or not?

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KarlD
> ...


But you said Kevin was told in the pub, not in the car.

----------


## KarlD

> Originally Posted by KarlD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


In this order: 

Charlie  found out Sean was the prime suspect by Mo and told Denise & Yolande who then told him to get out.

Kevin found out about Patricks attack in the Car by Mrs Masood. 

Kevin didn't know Sean was a suspect until Gus told him.

Kevin didn't speak to Denise until Friday.

----------


## parkerman

> I don't know what show you were watching but that didn't happen. I suggest you watch the repeat tomorrow afternoon. And they are hardly going to make a massive continuity error like that when 50 people view the episode beforehand to check for that sort of thing.


To quote you, I don't know what show you were watching, but I have now watched the omnibus edition and my version is correct. It was Denise who told Charlie that the police were looking for Sean after phoning Kevin, but at that point Kevin didn't know the police were looking for Sean.

I have recorded the episode too, so, in case you didn't see it again, I would be happy to send you a copy.

----------


## Siobhan

Parkerman.. I am with you on this cause I didn't know how denise knew from Kevin before Kevin found out from gus... Kevin knew Patrick was attack but not that sean was involved or else he won't have be so oblivous that the police were looking of Sean when he was talking to him.

----------

parkerman (13-08-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*I think my problem is,, the subtitles I am reading, may not be exact word for word, so excuse me if I get some things mixed up guys  Whatever happened... I hope the story picks up this week,, and the bumps smooth out  ( well the best EE can smooth them out  )*

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed last night.. I am sure Patrick did tell the police he saw Sean and yes he was right cause Sean admitted he leant over the body.. did you see the shirt?? as the dectective said there would have been splatter but there was only on area on the shirt covered in blood... And have to ask: why attempted Murder??? why not agrivated (sP) assault??? I don't think it was murder in any form

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I enjoyed last night.. I am sure Patrick did tell the police he saw Sean and yes he was right cause Sean admitted he leant over the body.. did you see the shirt?? as the dectective said there would have been splatter but there was only on area on the shirt covered in blood... And have to ask: why attempted Murder??? why not agrivated (sP) assault??? I don't think it was murder in any form


I'm with you on that. 
  Spoiler:    And Patrick was really  funny around Denise, I think it is Chelsea and Deano. And he doesn't want them to be, and people who are comatose hear everything, so he must have heard them talking about Sean. Not sure if it is a spoiler, but just in case!

----------


## Katy

I don't get why it was attemplted murder either, if the intention was there and a wound was made it should be s18 GBH but i suppose you can't really decide if you havent got a suspect. 
I tink Carly thinks Sean did it now after finding that shirt, how it ended up in the boot of the car i don't know. 
Thought Stacey was really good in the hospital scenes with Tanya, really glad she didnt lose the baby, that really would have been depressing. 
I feel for Lauren it looks like she is feeling really out of her depth with the whole Lucy situation.

----------


## Siobhan

I am so glad Lauren said something.. Lucy had put her in an awful position and said that if she was her mate she would do it.. 
I think Carly now trully believes Sean is innocent and I hope he is so he can say Ha!! In your face, I wouldn't do that!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Patrick only told the police it was Sean as he probably blacked out from being attacked and then seen Sean as he was the first person on the scene.

I enjoyed last night's episode...glad there using the character of Lauren a bit more and i thought it was good when she told Ian where Lucy had gone....she definetly had her priorities right.

Poor Patrick - hope he gets back to his old self soon.  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

one thing i want to know is, when did carly become seans girlfriend rather than it just being a fling, maybe i missed something? i dont think sean hit patrick either, i think is was probably craig. what did carly do with seans shirt? it sounded like she handed it in to the police, but then surely thats a good thing cos it will show sean didnt do it cos of the position of the blood. lucy is being really horrible to lauren, you can see lauren is desperately trying to fit in but knows that its wrong and that tanya and max would be disappointed in her

----------


## JustJodi

*There were alot of good scenes last night.. I wanted to take Lucy over my knee and spank her till she couldn't sit down,, she has turned into a TERRIBLE young girl,,Kudos to Lauren for spilling the beans on those two( Lucy and Craig) one thing Lucy spoke the truth about,, her dad was going SPARE if he found out, now he has hes gone SPARE alright.Bring on Thurs* 
*The scene at the Vic with Stacey and Max was good, and I am glad they just talked and Max got up and left.*
*The scene at the prison was good too, Rob Kaminski really is good at this type of acting, and when he said FIFTEEN YEARS, I COULD GO DOWN FIFTEEN YEARS FOR SOMETHING I DIDN'T DO,, that gave me goosebumps..*
*I also think that Patrick may have sort of come to and saw Sean leaning over him..So he was probably under the assumption it was Sean that clobbered him..*
*Yea what did Caryl do with the shirt??? Remember the position of the blood is the key to his innocence.*

*Oh who was paying attention to Roxy and Ronnie LOL* 
*It was a good episode*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *There were alot of good scenes last night.. I wanted to take Lucy over my knee and spank her till she couldn't sit down,, she has turned into a TERRIBLE young girl,,Kudos to Lauren for spilling the beans on those two( Lucy and Craig) one thing Lucy spoke the truth about,, her dad was going SPARE if he found out, now he has hes gone SPARE alright.Bring on Thurs.*
> *The scene at the prison was good too, Rob Kaminski really is good at this type of acting, and when he said FIFTEEN YEARS, I COULD GO DOWN FIFTEEN YEARS FOR SOMETHING I DIDN'T DO,, that gave me goosebumps..*
> ** 
> *It was a good episode*


I'm with you on this he did a good job with that scene.
I still think that Patrick overheard someone at his bed saying it was Sean, but he knows it is someone he loves. Me thinks. As comatose people can hear everything.

----------


## JustJodi

DG  Patrick was never in coma .. do you think some one Patrick loved was the one who clobbered him ?? :Searchme:  
Patrick might have come to just for a second and saw Sean leaning over him. :Sad:  

 I honestly DO NOT BELIEVE SEAN did it ..
Caryl was good with Deano,,she was slowly breaking him down and I think he was about realy to confess that they didn't see diddly but Patrick had to step in and get all mouthy with the wrong person ( this is just my opinion and 2 cents worth here )

Roxy is the original DUMB BLONDE ( takes after her Auntie Peg   :Rotfl:  ) I have a feeling we are going to see how she is going to get back that money they lost in those stolen beer kegs/barrels .. all that advertisement we have been seeing on tv the past few weeks may have something to do with it ??? :Confused:  

Loved the scenes with Max and Craig,, I would have put the little twerps head thru the wall..Now lets see how Ian deals with him later on...............

It was a good episode  not one of the better ones but good,, I give it a 4.5

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed the interation between Max and Ian last night. I am not a big Max fan but I am glad Ian has another parent to talk to.. but how selfish was Ian "it is all about me".... and how soft was he on Lucy.. she got away with it all.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really enjoyed the interation between Max and Ian last night. I am not a big Max fan but I am glad Ian has another parent to talk to.. but how selfish was Ian "it is all about me".... and how soft was he on Lucy.. she got away with it all.


Read Lucy's web log and find out how she feels. He should at least have talked to her and share his feelings of concern with her. And "the it is all about me"  how selfish!"

----------


## Katy

My dad would have gone flipping spare Ian was so lean on her. I like the Lucy and Jane scenes though, its good that the two get on resonably well. Craig messed with the wrong girl i think. Lucy was definitly geting that money.

----------


## Bryan

and now the plot thickens!

god Lucy is becoming a right mini-cindy in the making. I doubt this is the last we'll see of Craig.

And Chelsea, dont get me started on her! What a devious little minx! She's manipulating Deano, kissing him so as he dont go to the police! The way she looked so scared last night I have a feeling either she or Deano did it. Time shall tell...

----------


## Kim

I think she might have done it and he was just there which is why she was crying before trying to seduce him. It's not like Sean would beat up a girl as much as he would Deano, especially seeing as he came at him with that bat.

----------


## Siobhan

I actually felt sorry for Deano.. he wants to help his sister but then he is confront by the hysterical minx who seduces him to keep quiet and play along.. chelsea chelsea what are you hiding woman???

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I actually felt sorry for Deano.. he wants to help his sister but then he is confront by the hysterical minx who seduces him to keep quiet and play along.. chelsea chelsea what are you hiding woman???


Not sure what her game is! Deano always fancied Chelsea and never stood a chance, but this! :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

Was I the only one who found last nights episode very funny?? Heather is brilliant and she had me in fits laughing. I love her with Shirley..and put Pat into in just made the bits with Gary and dawn watchable.. I thought it was going to be one of those disjointed weeks where nothing much was going to happen but having Pat/shirley and now Burnside from the bill, i feel I am going to enjoy this week!!!!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I wasnt very much paying attention because a certain CD had me kinder hyper lastnight and i was more wishing EE would hurry up and finish so i could put it on again rather than paying attention, and it doesnt help i havent watched EE properly for 2 weeks because my baby cousin decides to scream through all the good shows  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

I really enjoyed last nights episode. I love Pat, Heather and Shirley. I'm chuffed Pat is getting a storlyine away from that awful family of hers. I don't mind the Dawn/Garry stuff but I could do without the Keith/Mickey filler rubbish.

----------


## Siobhan

I loved Heather chatting up Gary.. "I have a coupon" and when he said he was kinda dating Dawn, she asked for her coupon back.. laughed my ass off!! and the bit with the wasp in the car  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: . and when Shirley was talking to Pat and Heather said "she doesn't look like a prostitute".. Heather is so funny and I am glad to be seen more of her tonight

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Heather and Shirley are fantastic on screen together, please EE, make Heather a full time character! I'm glad the legendary Pat is getting some good screen time!  :Thumbsup:  

Dawn/Garry stuff didn't really hold my attention that much, but i suppose it's ok.. Keith/Mickey stuff was boring, i thought..

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I loved Heather chatting up Gary.. "I have a coupon" and when he said he was kinda dating Dawn, she asked for her coupon back.. laughed my ass off!! and the bit with the wasp in the car . and when Shirley was talking to Pat and Heather said "she doesn't look like a prostitute".. Heather is so funny and I am glad to be seen more of her tonight


 I enjoyed the epi as well, Heather is so funny. Shirley is a good friend to her I think. Feeling sorry for Pat, do you reckon that they incorporated Franks death?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The episodes were filmed a few weeks before Mike Reid died, so that wouldn't be possible.

----------


## Joanne

Dawn really is a cheap slapper isn't she?

Good episode again tonight. Heather is very good and Shirley seems to have genuinely warm feelings towards her, eg the way she was asking Gary to take her out for one night. It's good to see that side of Shirley.

----------


## CrazyLea

Is the whole week in Brighton? Cause I found last nights episode insanely boring. Didn't see tonights though.

----------


## LostVoodoo

what was Pat going on about at the end? Joan? who's joan? or did she say john? lol, i really need to pay attention more...

----------


## Siobhan

> what was Pat going on about at the end? Joan? who's joan? or did she say john? lol, i really need to pay attention more...



She said June and she is :   Spoiler:    her sister who had DS like Honey's baby.. rememeber her telling Billy she had a relative who had DS  

Again Heather cracked me up last night.. she really should be a permanent character.. when she was on the roller coaster  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Loved Pat and Len scene.. both great actors and they actually work well together.. Dawn is just a cheap tart.. fake crying to get a dress, how pathetic.. felt sorry for Gary and then Minty and his mum  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .. Thought that was all over..

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I loved the bit where Garry was telling Summer he proposed to Lynn in Brighton (thats only because it reminded me of them episodes and Jamie was in them  :Big Grin: )

Garry i think would make a good dad for Summer - Dawn is an idiot if she isnt interested

Didnt think last night was much to shout about but i did feel sorry for Garry alot

----------


## JustJodi

I really like this character Len, I do hope he decides to stick around, he plays off Pat's character perfectly..
The subtitles said JOAN,, so maybe this was a mistype on the subtitlers side,, dunno,,
Poor Gary..he deserves a good woman,, and frankly Heather would be better than that slapper/tart Dawn.
Gary was so good with Summer..
I knew Hazel was not completely out of the picture, cos she and Minty hit off so well, even my partner said  hey wait a min those two really fancied each other before. Wonder if they are in the same Hotel that Garry and Dawn are in ???
Dawn is not going to change, she will keep using men to get what she wants, remember she got FREE hooters from the GOOD PEOPLE of Walford  :Lol:  
Loved the scenes with Shirley and Heather.. 
Bring on Thursday..............and  Friday  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

OOops I am sure she said June.. maybe she did say Joan (I need to get subtitles)

----------


## Abi

> Is the whole week in Brighton? Cause I found last nights episode insanely boring. Didn't see tonights though.


Yup, i agree. Its pretty boring at the minute, i think. The problem with EE is they get a great story, drag it out to death, and then have nothing to follow up with. Some of the Phil/Stella story was good (Though insanely long), but now they have nothing to follow up with, so its really bad.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is anyone else really curious about whats going on with pat and why shes so secretive and what exactly is she too late for

----------


## Kim

Not so much with what she said at the end of the last episode, which was, "Sorry June." Janine's mum was called June and she died when Janine was young, so with what we saw at the end of the last episode, I think they're building on part of the graveyard, or something.

----------


## Jojo

From EE website, regarding Joan, June, etc:




> Pat arrives at her destination, but fears she's left it too late to visit. The old Victorian building is being converted into flats. Distressed, Pat sobs her apology to 'Joan'.


Sorry, just wanted to clear up the name thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Thanks, JoJo. In that case I am curious because I can't think who Joan could be, unless it's another sibling she decided not to have any contact with.

----------


## Jojo

> Thanks, JoJo. In that case I am curious because I can't think who Joan could be, unless it's another sibling she decided not to have any contact with.


Check out Siobhan's post on the previous page (100).  She's spoiler quoted it, but it explains who Joan is and give a teensy bit of insight into things  :Smile:   I'm not sure if it was a "wanted" situation from Pat anyway, or not... :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

Thanks again, JoJo. 

So I'm guessing she was going to pay a last visit to Joan who was going to be moved because of the building work, but she's already gone as it would have taken her a while to receive the letter because it was sent to so many different addresses, even addressing Pat by her maiden name, Harris.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but she seemed so rushed like it was an emergency and she wouldnt tell anyone what was going on it was like a deep dark secret that pat was afraid to share

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so after all these years of pat thinking her sister was dead and she has just found evidence that she may still be alive oh dear

----------


## JustJodi

*Brilliant scenes with Pat and Len...* 

*I was bored to tears with Garry ( but again he has always been a boring character ) and his POOR ME attitude.. Ok granted Dawn played him for a fool,  but how could he think that he would get any where with the likes of her ( I am saying this scarastically ,, cos she is nothing but a USER) That Matt person had her number.. I wanted to kick Dawn  for trying to call UNCLE GARRY to come and settle Summer down,, for heavens sake women act like a mommy...*

*PULL THE PIG bet has been around forever..The guy came over pretty sincere.. but boy did he get a good slug in the face and a kick in the you know whats    from Shirley...*

*I wonder how Garry is going to accept his Mom and Minty as a couple,,,* 

*Bring on tomorrow  *

----------


## Siobhan

Last night was great (excluding the gary/dawn parts). my heart went out to poor Heather.. she didn't deserve that but fair play to Shirley for wacking him one!!! Shirley is a great mate to Heather....

Pat and Len are great together and I was so happy that Pat knows her sister is alive.. (or could be).. hope she is cause I don't think it was pat's fault her sister was sent away.... Pat loved her

----------


## Bryan

if Pat's sister is still alive that would be a really good storyline for them to explore, show a new side to Pat.

But I'm sure I read somewhere that most people with Downs Syndrome dont survive past their 30s due to a weakened immune system, if she was older than Pat, then she'd be in her 60s/70s, so would she really still be alive?

----------


## Siobhan

> if Pat's sister is still alive that would be a really good storyline for them to explore, show a new side to Pat.
> 
> But I'm sure I read somewhere that most people with Downs Syndrome dont survive past their 30s due to a weakened immune system, if she was older than Pat, then she'd be in her 60s/70s, so would she really still be alive?


well according to the letter is was the late 80's when she left which is only 20 years ago so she would have been in her 40's ish... 
She could be an exception. there have been known case of someone living longer with DS than expected 
I have a friend who daughter has a sever condition, nobody lived past the age of 3 with same, her daughter is 21 this year!!! she has been flown around the world for studies to find out why she is living that long

----------


## Jojo

> if Pat's sister is still alive that would be a really good storyline for them to explore, show a new side to Pat.
> 
> But I'm sure I read somewhere that most people with Downs Syndrome dont survive past their 30s due to a weakened immune system, if she was older than Pat, then she'd be in her 60s/70s, so would she really still be alive?


We have a man who lives in our village who is in his 50's has Downs.  Things have progressed a long way...




> Today - Life expectancy for people with Downâs syndrome was 57 years in 1997 with babies born today likely to enjoy a healthy life of sixty years and longer.  Much of the improvement can be attributed to better access to health care.  However, the 1999 launch of the Downâs Syndrome Associationâs Health Alert campaign and the 2002 launch of its web-site training resource for health professionals, are both in response to continuing discrimination and lack of knowledge amongst some health professionals.


From: http://www.downs-syndrome.org.uk/DSA...ease.aspx?pr=3

----------

alan45 (27-08-2007), Bryan (25-08-2007), CrazyLea (24-08-2007), Richie_lecturer (25-08-2007)

----------


## Johnny Allen

I liked Len and Pat together hope thats not the last we see of him, looks like the East end and him have a connection judging by his reaction when he was in Walford. Hope we seem more of him.

----------


## Bryan

I dont care if some people didn't like the episodes this week, I thoroughly enjoyed them. Great mixture of drama with comedy, and we've got to see a different side to some of our favourite characters. 

Shirley has a heart. Heather is hilarious. Dawn is caring. Pat is just a legend! And I hope that Len re-appears in a few months to woo Pat, he's too good a character to leave as a bit part, espec after that scene where he looked around the square - I have a feeling he'll be back.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im sure len will be back why bother giving pat his card otherwise, and lets face it now pats kind of a spare pat now isnt she she doesnt really have anyone does she (especially since kevin and his family have moved out)

----------


## Joanne

Len has obviously got history re Walford. The way he looked around at the end and then shook his head before getting back into his car indicated to me he has bad memories of the place. He certainly didn't want to hang around after dropping Pat off, although he obviously likes her alot.

I enjoyed this week - although I thought the Gary/Dawn/Minty storylines were by far the weakest. I just cannot warm to Dawn in any way.  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

I got the impression there was something there he was trying to get away from. I hope we see him again though, as it would be good for Pat to have someone in her life as she lost Roy 4 years ago. 

I was glad to see Pat got a bit of a happy ending, finding that the cards were sent and that Joan was happy where she was. I would have liked to have seen the storyline go on for a bit longer though. It seemed a little easy for them to track her when they had to search for the name of the care home.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I just watched the EE omnibus as i missed some of this week's episodes and i must say i thoroughly enjoyed them. I was quite surprised as i'm never too keen on the "away" episodes but it was a refreshing change being away from the Square for a week.

Pat's storyline was my favourite - it was so sad, thought provoking and realistic - i really enjoyed it so hats off to EE for this storyline and for Pam St. Clement who put in a decent performance. The introduction of Len Harker was good too and he shaped up to be a good character over the week - i hope he's back soon. I liked his chemistry with Pat.

The Heather/Shirley stuff was great especially when Shirley smacked that man one after he said "he pulled the pig" - they have an excellent friendship and them singing in the Vic was great.

Dawn/Garry stuff was alright - i'm glad Minty and Hazel told Garry about them being an item.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Len has obviously got history re Walford. The way he looked around at the end and then shook his head before getting back into his car indicated to me he has bad memories of the place. He certainly didn't want to hang around after dropping Pat off, although he obviously likes her alot.


Something to do with the mark on his arm presumably...?

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> if Pat's sister is still alive that would be a really good storyline for them to explore, show a new side to Pat.
> 
> But I'm sure I read somewhere that most people with Downs Syndrome dont survive past their 30s due to a weakened immune system, if she was older than Pat, then she'd be in her 60s/70s, so would she really still be alive?
> 
> 
> We have a man who lives in our village who is in his 50's has Downs.  Things have progressed a long way...
> ...


I have an Aunt with Downs who just had her 68th Birthday last week.

----------


## alan45

The Pat and Len scenes were a bit contrived. Typical soap with Pat just finding the paperwork for Joan as they had to get out of the building. Corny and contrived but no different than any other soap would have done it.

Im glad to see Pat has got a decent storyline at last and a good person to act with in Christopher Elison (Big Frank Burnside). Lets just hope the curse doesnt get him as it did the other characters who made the move from Sun Hill. 

As for most of the rest of the week away it was faily poor. Minty and Gary :Nono:    Gary and Dawn  :Nono:    Minty to become Garrys stepdad :Rotfl:  

Lets hope its not too long until Len returns to Albert Square then maybe I will find it worth watching again. Christopher Elison and Scott Maslen may if allowed to develop their characters help EE boost its audience. Just as long as they are not sidelined when some luvvie decides to turn it into the Mitchell show again or even worse Miss Piggy makes one of her sensational returns :Moonie:

----------


## Siobhan

I love the friendship with Shirley and Heather. Really enjoyed the scene with Pat and Len but I found the whole Minty proprosal a bit too Friends.. the one after rachel had the baby and Joey "kinda" proposed.. same thing happened here

----------


## Dutchgirl

Just saw the omnibus, I really enjoyed the whole week away.
Pat and Len superb, now I understand why she felt for Honey and Billy, nice that she was happy and married, the photo brought tears in my eyes for Pat. :Sad:  

Dawn and Gary OK. Good that Dawn finally takes to Summer.

Heather and Shirley were very touching, especially how Shirley cares about Heather. How can people be that horrible I just cannot understand. Poor Heather.

Minty found a nice woman, good for him. :Thumbsup:  
On the whole a 9 out of 10. :Clap:

----------


## di marco

> I love the friendship with Shirley and Heather. Really enjoyed the scene with Pat and Len but I found the whole Minty proprosal a bit too Friends.. the one after rachel had the baby and Joey "kinda" proposed.. same thing happened here


i agree, i just knew it was going to happen when minty picked up the ring  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Stacey and Chelsea's slapping fight, everyone got poisened (sp?) by Beale's fish, Moe crushing Charlie's veg  :Rotfl:  Laughed all the way through that episode  :Rotfl:

----------


## Joanne

Good episode tonight.

There's definately a dark side to Jase. He backed down and made J apologise to Patrick but that wasn't his immediate reaction. Didn't like the way he said "we've been here before" - I'm now thinking it could well have been him that attacked Patrick a few weeks ago.

I still much prefer Ronnie to Roxy, infact I found Roxy quite annoying in parts tonight.

----------


## LostVoodoo

that smack that Chelsea gave Stacey was amazing!

----------


## Siobhan

I love Ronnie, she is better than Roxy.. it was nice to get an insight into the two girls... suprise when damien showed up!!!
Really good last night, proper whack Chelsea gave Stacey.. I am surpised Stacey didn't get the better of her. And Ian with his trophy  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  "we have the moral victory" yeah right Ian

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Typical Ian with that trophy!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The Mitchell sister stuff was good, and i also prefer Ronnie to Roxy - Ronnie reminds me of Sam Mitchell so much! Nice cliffhanger with Damien showing up..

Chelsea gave Stacey one hell of a slap!  :EEK!:  Nice to see Jean back on the scene, but Bradley's fake cramp was cringeworthy but quite funny too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Ok episode i really thought Stacey would have been able to hammer/batter Chelesa but it was other way round she really did hit her hard. Ian as usual was a pillock. Yes i like Ronnie more than Roxy, Damian looks like a right nerd

----------


## Bryan

I'm liking the show more and more by each episode, it's getting really good again now. Good mix of comedy and drama, and I love all the characters atm even the Beales! Keep up the good work Enders!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Lucy Beale, what a child, with the fish today had me in stitches. Loving ronnie and Roxy even more. Found the scenes with Ian hilarious. It is really good at the minute. The look on Seans face was pure evil when he saw the picture of Deano beaten up.

----------


## LostVoodoo

the sean and jean slater issues raise their ugly head again...god there's something creepy there...

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Sean and Jean in the prison made me laugh the way she was saying he was just like her and he was getting more and more wound up  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Great episode  :Big Grin:  

Recognised Damien from somewhere...it's annoying me, anybody know what's he been in?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm fairly sure it was the Omen films...

----------

parkerman (29-08-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm fairly sure it was the Omen films...


 
*Hee hee hee.. verrrrrrrrrry good Richie  Which version ?? The old one or the remake *

----------


## Siobhan

How funny was the look on Ian face when Roxy kissed him  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Loved they way the set Damien up last night.. it was classic and Lucy telling Ronnie that Ian told her to batter the fish  :Rotfl: 

Sean was scary with his mum and who does Chelsea think she is.. she wants totally control over Deano... I really am not liking her one bit..

----------


## tammyy2j

So did Ronnie and Damian have a thing? I kinda thought so.

----------


## Siobhan

> So did Ronnie and Damian have a thing? I kinda thought so.


I don't know.. he said they did but she said "oh come on Roxy, you knew he would pull that one".. maybe they did and that is why she hates him so much

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Sean and Jean in the prison made me laugh the way she was saying he was just like her and he was getting more and more wound up 
> 
> Great episode  
> 
> Recognised Damien from somewhere...it's annoying me, anybody know what's he been in?


He was in Holbyblue as the staff sergeant. Loved the episodes so far, Chelsea and Stacey's fight was good stuff, proper hit by Chelsea I couldnt stop laughing. Oh and nice to see more of those Mitchell sisters and Ian dragged into their plan. Been really funny this week.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> the sean and jean slater issues raise their ugly head again...god there's something creepy there...


I've been thinking the same all along. There is something really bad between them.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> So did Ronnie and Damian have a thing? I kinda thought so.
> 
> 
> I don't know.. he said they did but she said "oh come on Roxy, you knew he would pull that one".. maybe they did and that is why she hates him so much


I got the impression that she hated him as she knows he's been cheating on Roxy, which we know he has as in Roxy said she wasn't sure about ditching him because he might have changed, before Ronnie brought up the cheating. 




> Didn't like the way he said "we've been here before"


I thought that by that he meant The Truemans' overreacting, because he didn't seem to think it that much of a big deal when Jay was racist toward Yolande. 

One thing I'm wondering though, is why Roxy would have gone to Ian's chip van anyway. With everything she and Ronnie were doing with the menus, rats and reporting Ian to try and get him out of business, and then she goes and buys some fish and chips to contribute to his profits. Personally, I would have thought that she would rather starve.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I quite enjoyed tuesdays episode, loved the fact Garry has gone to live with Gus 
, loved Ian's face after Roxy kissed him  :Rotfl:  and nice touch with Lucy saying it was all Ian's idea with the fish  :Lol:  

Did anyone think the funday seemed a bit random, wouldn't it have been mentioned before instead of just happening

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i thought it was very random that the funday hadnt even been mentioned beforehand at least once yet somehow even jean slater knew about it (even though stacey didnt want her there)

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (31-08-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nice to see the vic playing the best song out at the moment  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

Why is Deano not forgiven Carly.. she made a mistake and he knows that he is lying. Ok her boyfriend had him beaten up but he framed sean for attempted murder.. I would be right peed off if someone set me up. Deano knows it wasn't him and Carly apologised (even though it is not her that did it, she just believed in her boyfriend) so why isn't deano forgiven her??

And what up with Carly anyways... Sean beat Deano up, ok, deano framed him but now Carly, who know sean is innocent (or at least believe it all along) now wants him locked up forever... weird girl

----------


## Katy

Peggy had a bit of a shock when she returned, i wonder where Phil is though i dont think she told the truth when she said he was staying on a bit longer. Ian and theb oarding school idea was so typical i think i'd have lost patience a while ago if i were Jane.

----------


## tammyy2j

I can't wait for everyone to find out about Deano and Chelesa lying  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Deano should forgive Carly he is lying after all. I hope Chelesa gets beaten up or killed she is such an annoying awful character. I'm loving Minty and Garry's mum a funny couple.

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Caryl is just plain weird,,Sean just lost himself an ally..now all he has left is Stacy..*
*Actually I am surprised Sean has any outside thugs to do his dirty work,,* 
*Help me here,, WHY DOES DEANO HATE SEAN SO MUCH ?? I mean it has gone on long before Sean was messed up with Chelsa,,so does it have any thing to do when Deano tried to attack Stacey and Deano blamed it on Bradley ??*
*As for Chelsa,, I couldn't care less if Sean came in and hung her from the rafters by her thumbs,,She doesnt want Deano but she doesn't want Deano tearing down her fabricated story about Sean, so she tries to keep him sweet..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* 
*I felt bad for Libby,,, I did not know that the guy playing Darren was leaving the show for good ??*

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't wait for everyone to find out about Deano and Chelesa lying    Deano should forgive Carly he is lying after all. I hope Chelesa gets beaten up or killed she is such an annoying awful character. I'm loving Minty and Garry's mum a funny couple.


 
*What makes you so sure that EVERY ONE is gonna find out that Dean and Chels lied ??*

----------


## Siobhan

Me either Jodi.. I though Darren was coming back and I really wanted the knock on the door to be Darren and not Shirley... Poor Libby, she doesn't deserve this

----------


## parkerman

> Why is Deano not forgiven Carly.. she made a mistake and he knows that he is lying. Ok her boyfriend had him beaten up but he framed sean for attempted murder.. I would be right peed off if someone set me up. Deano knows it wasn't him and Carly apologised (even though it is not her that did it, she just believed in her boyfriend) so why isn't deano forgiven her??
> 
> And what up with Carly anyways... Sean beat Deano up, ok, deano framed him but now Carly, who know sean is innocent (or at least believe it all along) now wants him locked up forever... weird girl


I think Deano is just feeling guilty; that's why he can't speak to Carly properly.

As for Carly, I did have the same initial thoughts as you, but on reflection. Sean did have her brother beaten up, so you could see why that might not go down too well with her.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Deano is just feeling guilty; that's why he can't speak to Carly properly.
> 
> As for Carly, I did have the same initial thoughts as you, but on reflection. Sean did have her brother beaten up, so you could see why that might not go down too well with her.



I understand that but think about it.. some guy beats your brother up, ok walk away as his ally but you don't put yourself in danger by saying you are going to help keep him locked up!! that is just madness!!!
And you know your brother is lying and got a beating, are you going to go down the same route?

----------


## Timalay

It looks like it was Craig that whacked Patrick,

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

It does..

Ian in that school interview was hilarious  :Rotfl:  that posh accent was so bad  :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

:Rotfl:  Ian in that interview was so funny with his posh accent and how he lied about Lucy about not being able to make it "Oh Lucinder has a chello lesson"  :Big Grin:  

Looks like Craig attacked Patrick...

----------


## Timalay

At the end of the day lets face it was pretty obvious is was Craig

----------


## Abbie

Okay I feel really stupid, I havent watched Eastenders for a while now, well Ive caught little bits, but im confused, is Phil on the run or something cos he did admit to killing stella!!!

----------


## JustJodi

Abbie I have no clue as to why he is gone, NO HE IS NOT ON THE RUN,, they already know Phil did not KILL Stella (CCTV evidence proved that ) I think he is probably off some where licking his wounds and feeling like a MUG   :Big Grin:

----------

Abbie (31-08-2007)

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, well im kinda gald that he didnt kill her, it was too, well I dunno. Hmm so its very strange to where he is, but thanks for clearing that up

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I can't wait for everyone to find out about Deano and Chelesa lying    Deano should forgive Carly he is lying after all. I hope Chelesa gets beaten up or killed she is such an annoying awful character.


I agree.  Kill them both off.  I'm not advocating violence, but Deano's had it coming...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Lucy better watch out, being involved with such  nutter. :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

I think she might not mind if she were to find out to a certain extent, because it would really get at Ian to worry that he might turn violent with Lucy.

----------


## JustJodi

> Lucy better watch out, being involved with such nutter.


*Lucy seems to be attracted to the BAD BOY type..and I think she gets excited when Craig does something bad,, Lucy is her mothers daughter *

----------


## Kim

Definitely. I didn't believe her when she told Patrick that she was dared to attempt to rob alcohol from the minute mart. Announcing that she wanted to get drunk like she did really did sound like Cindy, too.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I always suspected it was Craig who attacked Patrick and so it urned out to be. It was clever, the way they did it - showing Craig on CCTV with that hood on and finally him standing up in the hood to meet Lucy. I din't think Catly knows at the momentthat Deano and Chelsea lied about Sean - Sean as god as admitted that he had Deano beatenup from jail and so she assumes it is more likely he attacked Patrick even though we know he didn't. I didn't actually think they would show the attack - I just thought they would show Kevin looking shocked and we wouldn't find out who the real culprit was until next week or so. 

Sean still shouldn't have done that - two wrongs don't make a right and he's being totally selfish. I hope Carly and Lucy both dump Sean and Craig - one is a selfish loser and the other a nutcase. I can't wait to see what Kevin will  do about all this. Looks like the masrter plan was Chelsea's and Deano just went along with it. I know he treated her badly but that is no reason to put an innocent man in prison and allow the real culprit to get away with it.

----------


## Joanne

Yes, I thought as well that we would just see kevin watching the CCTV video and then walking around with a pained/worried/angst expression on his face for the next few days whilst we were left wondering who he had seen attack Patrick. I'm so glad that didn't happen!

----------


## di marco

> Yes, I thought as well that we would just see kevin watching the CCTV video and then walking around with a pained/worried/angst expression on his face for the next few days whilst we were left wondering who he had seen attack Patrick. I'm so glad that didn't happen!


i thought that was going to happen too. i knew it was going to be craig that attacked patrick, i wonder if lucy knows it was him. wonder what carly says when she finds out

----------


## Kim

I've just done the weekly quiz on the EastEnders website. It asked how many GCSE's Libby passed but I thought she got 8A*'s, 2A's and a B which is eleven, and yet that was not an option.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's what I thought she said.

----------


## Siobhan

I loved the scene with Ian at the boarding school.. "our Lucinda" :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 
and woman when he offered her a donation "there is no donation big enough to have up put with YOU until she graduates".... It was so funny

----------


## Katy

That was the best bit of the episode, i love Ian he is such a prat. Thenwhen he arived home he made out that the school wasn't good enough.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Lucy seems to be attracted to the BAD BOY type..and I think she gets excited when Craig does something bad,, Lucy is her mothers daughter  [/B]


I'm sorry to have never seen her mum, I started watching in 2000. But from which I gather she was quiet a piece of work.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

By the way, what makes Ian think Craig is no good? I mean he has no idea Craig keeps a pistol in his car glove compartment or that Ceraig attacked Patrick which is what makes us know that he is a nutcase but as Ian doesn't know all of that, why doeshe object? I mean for allhe knows Craig may have been a nice guy although we know he is not.

----------


## Suzanne

> By the way, what makes Ian think Craig is no good? I mean he has no idea Craig keeps a pistol in his car glove compartment or that Ceraig attacked Patrick which is what makes us know that he is a nutcase but as Ian doesn't know all of that, why doeshe object? I mean for allhe knows Craig may have been a nice guy although we know he is not.


I think it's because Craig is 18 years old, an adult, and Lucy is 13 years old and still a child.  Ian didn't have a problem with Craig until he found out that Craig was seeing Lucy and the fact that Craig had condoms.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well he did warn Craig and give him money to stay away, so I understand that Ian flew off the handle. He blames Craig for Lucy's misbehaving doesn't he.

----------


## Katy

Ians just looking after his little girl i really thought he was going to hit her last night. Peter is such a little grass, he is Ian in the making. He was bound to let it out that she had bunked off school. Loved the Roxy Ben and Abi scenes.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Peter was been a snitch.. I think he was just concerned for Lucy.. if he was just been a snitch, he could have spent the money and then ratted her out but he didn't.. He was honest and remember how much crap Lauren got when she covered for Lucy???

I can't believe Kevin destroyed the tape.. how can he let someone rot in jail for years???? I know he was protecting his son but Chelsea is the one pull the strings here and she is totally getting away with it.. just cause she was dumped!!! what a cow

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate to say this but i feel sorry for Ian, Lucy is being a total brat and horrible to both Ian and Jane. I liked Abi, Ben and Roxie together. I can't believe Kevin destroyed the tape i really wanted Carly to smack Chelesa last night.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Maybe Carly can turn in the shirt and get Sean out without implicating Dean.

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe Carly can turn in the shirt and get Sean out without implicating Dean.


didn't she already hand that it.. thought she told sean she gave it to the police already???

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> Maybe Carly can turn in the shirt and get Sean out without implicating Dean.
> 
> 
> didn't she already hand that it.. thought she told sean she gave it to the police already???


Maybe I missed that one. :Ponder:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> By the way, what makes Ian think Craig is no good? I mean he has no idea Craig keeps a pistol in his car glove compartment or that Ceraig attacked Patrick which is what makes us know that he is a nutcase but as Ian doesn't know all of that, why doeshe object? I mean for allhe knows Craig may have been a nice guy although we know he is not.
> 
> 
> I think it's because Craig is 18 years old, an adult, and Lucy is 13 years old and still a child.  Ian didn't have a problem with Craig until he found out that Craig was seeing Lucy and the fact that Craig had condoms.


Oh I see. Yes I can understand In being angry if Craig was pressurising his underage daughter into having sex.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought Craig was 16?... :Ponder:  

Can see Ian's point, but he shouldn't fly off the handle in front of Lucy, it's just going to make her want to see Craig even more! 

Kevin was really stupid burning the tape. He should have given it back to Deano and Chelsea, and let them decide...

----------


## Timalay

How could Craig Drive if he was 16? :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Good question,  :Rotfl:  forgot that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Loving EastEnders, its continually on an improving streak now. I especially like what they're doing with Lucy.

----------


## tammyy2j

What a way to make an entrance Phil, poor baby Janet that will be traumatising for life. The Vic needs Ronnie and Roxy glad they are staying. I can't wait for Chelesa and Deano to get arrested, Chelesa is showing no guilt or remorse whatsoever. Lucy is definitely her mother's daughter blackmail Deano.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think if i had ian as a dad i would have went off the rails as well just for fun to get away from the slave labour (beales plaice) or schoolwork, peter annoys me i can imagine eastenders in 20 - 30 years he will have replaced ian and history will be repeating itself all over again

----------


## Joanne

So, has Lucy known all along that it was Craig who hit Patrick?

----------


## Siobhan

> So, has Lucy known all along that it was Craig who hit Patrick?


I don't know.. that was never told to us.. Maybe Craig just told her cause he knew she could get money if she blackmailed Deano.. otherwise, she would have been blackmailing him all along

----------


## Bryan

loving Eastenders, going from strength to strength and they've done the impossible - I like the Beales! Probably one of the best families on the square atm

and so the plot thickens with Lucy and Deano, will he pay the money?  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

Although I can understand why Kevin and Carly wouldn't want to tell he police because of Deano and they don't care about Sean, it means that they know it was really Craig who bashed Patrick over the head. Shouldn't they say something, otherwise he just goes free?

----------


## Katy

> loving Eastenders, going from strength to strength and they've done the impossible - I like the Beales! Probably one of the best families on the square atm



I know exactly what you mean i hated Ian, and his whiny little storylines this way he is being Ian and is still bearable to watch. I think Jane helps a lot though as well, she is becoming one of my favourite characters.

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> loving Eastenders, going from strength to strength and they've done the impossible - I like the Beales! Probably one of the best families on the square atm
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean i hated Ian, and his whiny little storylines this way he is being Ian and is still bearable to watch. I think Jane helps a lot though as well, she is becoming one of my favourite characters.


I agree Laurie Brett is an amazing actress, one that Eastenders should try and keep a hold of, she seems like the kind that wants to stay around for the long haul, that's what the show needs a bit of stability, as oppose to all these actors that come and go after a couple of years.

----------

Katy (07-09-2007), Richie_lecturer (08-09-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Loved the bit with Dot on the computer  :Rotfl:  very funny and it was nice to have a bit of comedy in the shw instead of dead serious stories  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bondboffin
> ...


I agree Jane's brilliant, one of the few good things to come out of 2004. I think every soap needs just a normal character like her, as opposed to all these villains and murderers etc. She's like someone you'd expect to meet in everyday life and I think she's great.

----------

Bryan (06-09-2007), Katy (07-09-2007), Richie_lecturer (08-09-2007)

----------


## Joanne

Thank Heavens Chelsea and Deano have now been arrested. I was getting fed up with Deano's pangs of conscience and threats of confession only to be stopped by Chelsea time and time again.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-09-2007)

----------


## Katy

i have to agree it was about time, theres only so many times you can decide to hand yourself in and then change your mind. 

Poor old Lucy got ehrself in a bit of a pickle. As much as a tearaway she is she doesn't deserve that she was genuinly upset.

----------


## Siobhan

I was thinking about that.. why didn't lucy just run out the hotel door instead of going into the toilet.. Craig is a nasty piece of work

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Deano and Chelesa got arrested. Denise was going over board calling them heroes i can't wait to see her face when she realise what they did.

----------


## parkerman

> I'm glad Deano and Chelesa got arrested. Denise was going over board calling them heroes i can't wait to see her face when she realise what they did.



And what Kevin did...with Shirley!  :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I'm glad Deano and Chelesa got arrested. Denise was going over board calling them heroes i can't wait to see her face when she realise what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> And what Kevin did...with Shirley!


I think that will annoy her more that what her precious daughter did... glad they were arrested

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the question is would she be calling them heroes and getting a reporter to do a story on them if it had been deano and carly for instance and her precious daughter wasnt even involved-i dont think so

so who reported them to the police i think it was carly as she saw deano trying to go in and chelsea pretty much stopping him

----------


## Siobhan

I am wondering that too.. wasn't lucy cause her battery went dead so she couldn't tell the police about craig

----------


## Joanne

Unless she rang the Police before she rang Ian, but we didn't see that bit?

----------


## parkerman

That doesn't seem very likely. I'm sure she'd be more worried about getting out first before reporting Craig to the police.

----------


## Siobhan

> That doesn't seem very likely. I'm sure she'd be more worried about getting out first before reporting Craig to the police.


then it had to be carly but she said she couldn't do it the first time.. unless Deano did it himself??? I don't know... seems very suspect

maybe the results of Sean's shirt came bacK

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> ...


Denise is definitely not going to be happy when/if it comes out!

Well done, Carly. Good move, copying the tape.  :Bow:

----------


## no1abbafan

Hopefully this will mean the end of Chelsea too, she really annoys me and I have only been back watching it for a couple of weeks after months of giving up on it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights episode was good stuff, Phil losing it, Abi and Dot with the guinea pigs. And of course Carly being the one to give the video tape in. And Craig being caught. Excellent episode.

----------


## Katy

It was a really good episode, Lucy just gets worse when she ripped her top, although Craig did deserve it. Loved the scenes with ronnie Roxy and Phil.

----------


## Joanne

I thought Steve McFadden played the role of a drunk excellently tonight.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> I thought Steve McFadden played the role of a drunk excellently tonight.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  That's exactly what my dad said. 

Glad Deano and Chelsea got arrested. They deserved it (and they were getting a bit annoying)  :Stick Out Tongue:  Go Carly for making a copy! Although it's sad she left, I liked her character..

Lucy played up her situation a little..but what's she going to do with the gun?....

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I didn't agree with what Carly did. Like Kevin said it was not her decision nor her plce to interfere but I am glad Lucy told the police Craig attacked Patrick - he deservedhis comeuppance. If it had just been what Lucy said, there would have been no actual evidence that Deano and Chelsea lied and they could have pretended that they had been mistaken and surely the police wouldn't have arrested them for maing a mistake but since EastEnders was axing the whole family they had to write out everyone. ctually - much as I am against putting an innocent person in prison its a bit odd that Chelsea ad Deano kept the tape - I mean you would think that if they expected to get awaywithlying they would have destroyed the tape themselves.

----------


## parkerman

> I its a bit odd that Chelsea ad Deano kept the tape - I mean you would think that if they expected to get away with lying they would have destroyed the tape themselves.


Exactly what I've been thinking all along. Why would they keep the tape in the first place and not destroy it?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Precisely and why did Crag admit to Lucy that he did it? I mean I would have thought if Craig attacked Patrick then he would be pleased that Sean went to jail for it and wouldn't tell anyone he did it or take any risk that people would discover Sean was innocent.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I its a bit odd that Chelsea ad Deano kept the tape - I mean you would think that if they expected to get away with lying they would have destroyed the tape themselves.
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been thinking all along. Why would they keep the tape in the first place and not destroy it?


Well if they'd got rid of it then the whole thing would never have came out. where's the fun in that?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> ...



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Suppose it saves us from Poet Lauriette Gus.

----------


## sam23

oh no, i missed the episode, just my luck catching all the hundreds of rubbish episodes and missing the one good one  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I hope we don't get a lott of crying Chelsea. She is just so selfish. She knew what she bargained for being with Sean. She just loved the whole bad boy thing. Well this what you end up with. 
Has Carly gone for good?

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm so happy Deano and Chelesa were arrested.   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Carly did the right thing by giving the police the tape. Is she gone for good or will she return? Chelesa is so annoying epescially when she cries. Now that Lucy has the gun what will happen? :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think Carly has gone for good...
I thought Lucy would freak and throw the gun away but she kept it.... :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Lucy would freak and throw the gun away but she kept it....


Perhaps she wants to complete what her mother started.  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed last night.... Phil plays a drunk brilliantly.. I loved where peggy gave him the choice, the drink or ben and it looked like the was going to hand it over  but he drank it down and then pushed her away... Fab acting from Peggy, phil and Ronnie

Denise was a woman on the war path, dragging chelsea across the square to apologise to Patrick and then Chelsea saying she can't talk to witnesses.. what a cow!!!! she doesn't care how many people she has hurt

Ian thinking flowers were for Jane and not caring until he realised they were for him along with the wreath and the pigs heart. and then lucy saying she is going off with her MUM!! great stuff by EE.. Can't wait for tonight

----------


## Bryan

Man what a great episode! How good was Diane Parish as Denise!? Great peice of acting there!

I agree the scenes between Phil and Peggy were brilliantly acted, I can't wait to see how this storyline develops, I know it's an old story revisted, but things like Alcholism can't return to a family, and it's clealry opening up Peggy's old wounds about Eric.

The whole Beale story is throughably enjoyable, Melissa Suffield is a great actress, I can see her being the next Cindy or Janine in the making, she is going to break some hearts. 

But the real question is - is Cindy alive???

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode Chelesa is such a cow she doesn't seem to have any remorse for what she did, i'm glad Denise shamed her in front of the square. I tried of the Lucy the brat storyline already

----------


## Dutchgirl

Steve McFadden toes a great job, acting the drunk. Barbara Windsor is superb as well. Like everything at Eastenders currently. Chelsea makes me so angry. Ian has to be gratefull to Jane for being so normal.

----------


## Katy

Denise was like a woman possoessed when she dragged CHelsea across the square, seans face was a picture when he was just stood there starting at ehr like half the square. I'm liking the mitchell sisters more and more. Lucy gets more and more interesting by the episdoe. she is sure that Cindy is alive.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Katie2007
> 
> 
> I thought Lucy would freak and throw the gun away but she kept it....
> 
> 
> Perhaps she wants to complete what her mother started.


Would that be leaving London by Eurostar on a faster service?  She's got another two months to wait....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But the real question is - is Cindy alive???


I don't know but I hope so. With a well detailed explanation as to why it was made out she was dead and not some half baked story (i.e. Den's return!) ..I think it could actually work. Can you imagine how massive it would be! Something to really get everyone interested in EastEnders again once and for all.

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> But the real question is - is Cindy alive???
> 
> 
> I don't know but I hope so. With a well detailed explanation as to why it was made out she was dead and not some half baked story (i.e. Den's return!) ..I think it could actually work. Can you imagine how massive it would be! Something to really get everyone interested in EastEnders again once and for all.


only thing standing in the way is the fact BBC denied that Michelle Collins was returning, it might be them trying to cover it up. Michelle Collins is too big for Eastenders now and if she was back it would only be a passing visit like Grant, which doesn't seem to be worth the effort, whereas if it was Steven, that would be where the fun lies. 

Hats off to Eastenders for keeping the stalker secret though! 

My suspicion is it's Steven because the boquet said "Dad" on it. Now Peter clealry aint gonna do it, he's too much of a goody toeshoes, and Lucy knew about what was going on "he's had enough supirses today", but I dont think she did it, it would be too obvious, let's not forget she's got loads of emails from "Cindy" and she's going off to see "Cindy", and seen as the stalker is "Cindy" it can't be Lucy. 

  Spoiler:    Rumour has it they've been holding auditions to secretly cast Steven Beale since early summer...

----------


## Bryan

yes! thank goodness it isn't Lucy, now the storyline gets intresting  :Big Grin:  

another cracking episode with the Beales, also like Phil & Shirley's freindship  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> But the real question is - is Cindy alive???
> 
> 
> I don't know but I hope so. With a well detailed explanation as to why it was made out she was dead and not some half baked story (i.e. Den's return!) ..I think it could actually work. Can you imagine how massive it would be! Something to really get everyone interested in EastEnders again once and for all.


Actually I think it would be the exact opposite and would make people lose interest if they did decide to bring back yet another dead person. It was bad enough the first time but to do it again... :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bondboffin
> ...


Please read the bit in bold. Obviously they'd have to make out she didn't actually die but she had to pretend she did.

----------


## Katy

I have to say i am liking Peter Beale, i thought he was a right moaner when he first joined but he sounds like a mini Ian its brilliant. Ian i think will regret being horrible to Lucy and Laughing at her. Some of the messages about Jane were just horrible. Definitly the work of Cindy's daughter.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I am confused here. Did Cindy leave taking the Eurostar or is she dead? I only started watching untill 2000. Can someone enlighten me? :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> I am confused here. Did Cindy leave taking the Eurostar or is she dead? I only started watching untill 2000. Can someone enlighten me?


 both.. she left on Eurostar with one of the twins and stephen (not 100% sure on that) and then Phil and grant got ian's kids back. Later she came back for the kid, pregnant, and  she was arrested for  attempted murder on Ian. She tried to kill him.. She  died in prison during child birth

----------

Dutchgirl (12-09-2007)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah cindy was trying to take all 3 kids away from school but lucy wasnt well that day so she just took the boys with her because she couldnt risk going back for lucy at the chance of getting caught

----------

Dutchgirl (12-09-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


There is no possible explanation that could justify bringing back yet another dead member of the EE cast in my opinion.

----------

Richie_lecturer (13-09-2007)

----------


## tindie

I am new here and Eastender as been unmissable for while 
Great action packed last Friday and this week been awesome 
I was little shocked to see Phil Push peggy, i didn't see that coming 
and Peter call for His MUM?  :Rotfl:  
i can't wait for todays

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Stephen is a possibility, hadn't thought of him.  Been wondering if it could be Melanie myself.  :Ponder:

----------


## Florijo

I love this Beale storyline - they are a great family and I'm pleased they have been given a family based storyline rather than a silly affair storyline (again!)

"My family" - doesn't really narrow it down that much.

----------


## Siobhan

couldn't agree more.. it is a decent story line and not a mitchell rival or an affair for a change

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

OMG! That was some top stuff! How scary was that cartoony Cindy like drawing.. and the whole Gina, Cindy daughter, Cindy letter stuff! God what a build-up and it just keeps coming and coming.. Too spooky for my liking but its all sooo good!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ok...I didn't watch eastenders when Cindy was in it, so I'm confused by Cindys daughter..... :Confused:  That picture with Cindy in the square with the newspaper was so creepy!!  :Ninja:

----------


## sam23

Cindy died in Prison during childbirth,
young Cindy will be the baby she had in prison
Ian identified the body so surely she is dead.
The person sending the messages obviously knows how to use a computer so the picture of Cindy on Albert Square with the news paper is likely to be photo shopped! its easy to do with the right computer programme.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight - i am really enjoying the Cindy storyline. At first, i thought oh no, another sensationalist storyline...but the story is actually being told very well and isn't being sensationalised which makes a change. We are seeing a lot of reaction from the Beales over the whole storyline, which is brilliant as it's a lot more character led, rather than them concentrating on OTT stalkerish type activity. The whole storyline is being told in a very realistic way in my opinion and it is pacing along quite well. The picture at the end was very creepy indeed - really enjoying the storyline though.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> The person sending the messages obviously knows how to use a computer so the picture of Cindy on Albert Square with the news paper is likely to be photo shopped! its easy to do with the right computer programme.


Exactly my thoughts sam. I didn't find it scary at all.

----------


## Joanne

Ian should have realised straight away that it was a fake. Cindy hadn't aged  a day in the photo.

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Cindy storyline is really good, its got me gripped  :Cheer:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im rather bored of the Cindy thing, i dont know why because i dont know who it is or anything so it should be gripping but i just really dont like it for some reason. At the start of the week i just found it really funny that Lucy really thought Cindy would be at the park but now im fed up of it.

Loving the thing with Phil, i don't like him myself i just like the way Roxie/Ronnie/Peggy are standing up to him, also love the Mitchell sisters looking after Ben 

Deano/Chelsea thing is rather annoying aswell, they should just put them in prision and change story lines, Chelsea is to whingy for my liking and Deano aint much better either.

----------


## Abbie

> This Cindy storyline is really good, its got me gripped


me too  :Smile: , its also made me very confused though

----------


## Siobhan

I love the Cindy story line.. My jaw dropped on friday when Ian looked at the photo of Cindy holding the local newspaper from a few days before.. Her sister Gina is a nut job but she is not the stalker... It is brilliant story line and Adam plays it blinding... 

The phil storyline is also really good.. EE are doing a great job revisiting the alcoholic Phil and how is affects those around him.. hopefully seen ben drunk will change his mind
Well done EE  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Phil's drunk behaviour takes me back to the good old days, and Steve McFadden does a blinding job when he pretends to be drunk. I love the Cindy storyline its getting very exciting cant wait to see who it ends up being, like the fact its been kept under wraps.

----------


## Joanne

I can't think who it can be who is doing it to Ian though. They must have some spare cash as coffins, flowers etc aren't cheap. They must also be old enough to drive.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so to narrow it down 

1, they must be computer literate
2, they must have money
3, they must have a helping hand (i.e the time the perfume arrived and the e mail arrived at same time)
4, they must be able to drive and have access to a car

----------


## LostVoodoo

the person who's doing it doesn't need to be able to access a car or drive, they could just pay someone to do it (like Cindy did with getting Ian shot, ha!)

----------


## Joanne

So whoever is doing it must have lots of money then!

Only Craig that I can think of hates Ian enough to do all this to him, but he's locked up isn't he? Plus he's skint.

  Spoiler:    I've seen Steven's name mooted elsewhere as a possible suspect but would he still be this full of hate after all this time?

----------


## Florijo

I cann't wait until the   Spoiler:    Wicks leave. I cannot stand them and their scenes were awful last night.   

I don't like saying this about a child but Ben is always whining and, compared to the young actresses playing Lucy and Abi, the actor is not up to par. New head please EE!

----------


## Siobhan

Sean scene with Deano in the toilet was terrifying.. I have never like Sean but the actor playing him did a fantastic job last night. 
Ian's storyline is getting good!! I can't wait for more of it tonight!!

I had a feeling Jase was in prison all along... wonder what he is in for  :Ponder:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sean scene with Deano in the toilet was terrifying.. I have never like Sean but the actor playing him did a fantastic job last night. 
> Ian's storyline is getting good!! I can't wait for more of it tonight!!
> 
> I had a feeling Jase was in prison all along... wonder what he is in for


How demeaning is that getting your head put into a toiletbowl (Ian should know).

And I do think Seanwas roughed up in prison. Maybe because he has a big mouth?

Ian's storyline is quiet good.   Spoiler:    SOMEONE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT stephen, but I'M NOT SURE HE LEFT WITH A FIGHT?! :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Ian's storyline is quiet good.   Spoiler:    SOMEONE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT stephen, but I'M NOT SURE HE LEFT WITH A FIGHT?!


  Spoiler:    Stephen did leave with a fight.. he hated ian and insisted he go to New Zealand to be with his real dad. It was Steven who told Laura (Ian's ex wife) that he was sleeping with Janine.. Ian had to let him go cause he was getting out of control. Hope this info helps

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thanks, I forgot, how it all went down.

----------


## Katy

It's brilliant, i'm loving how Ian is trying to show he is not really bothered but realy he is bricking it. I am really enjoying the storyline, his face when the car nearly ran him over.

----------


## Johnny Allen

somethings bothering me on Ian's coffin it said 1969, that would make him 38 but didnt he recently celebrate his 40th birthday. Either Im mistaken or his stalker doesnt know Ian all that well.

----------


## Bryan

Adam Woodyatt is shining in this storyline, it's not often they give Ian good storylines, but they really should as he's a talented actor.

The plot thickens, I'm really enjoying this storyline, can't wait to see who it is on Friday  :Big Grin:  

Billy not getting on with Jase is starting to grate on me.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Adam Woodyatt is shining in this storyline, it's not often they give Ian good storylines, but they really should as he's a talented actor.


isn't that because he threatened to leave if they didn't give him something good? if so, well done Adam!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad that ian has finally showed jane that hes scaredafter all this happening what i dont understand why isnt jane at least a little concerned for her families welfare i mean no one has a clue who this is coming from and it is serious stuff, a coffin, a speedin car, a wreath, it all points to one thing >>>>>> DEATH

----------


## parkerman

> what i dont understand why isnt jane at least a little concerned for her families welfare i mean no one has a clue who this is coming from and it is serious stuff, a coffin, a speedin car, a wreath, it all points to one thing >>>>>> DEATH


I absolutely agree with that, Rooney. She seems to think it's all in Ian's head, but all the things that have happened have been quite concrete and she knows it. She doesn't seem to be worried at all.

----------


## Siobhan

> im glad that ian has finally showed jane that hes scaredafter all this happening what i dont understand why isnt jane at least a little concerned for her families welfare i mean no one has a clue who this is coming from and it is serious stuff, a coffin, a speedin car, a wreath, it all points to one thing >>>>>> DEATH


I think she is concerned but she is just holding it all together cause Ian is falling apart. Adam did a great job as Ian last night... he is still Ian under is all  but you can see a scared vunerable side to him that this is bring out. He played paranoia fantastic... I can't wait to see how this storyline unfold.. Well done EE for keeping us all in the dark about who done it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked the way he was putting a grudge list together and apart from a few im sure it wasnt far off having the whole of the square on it lol

----------


## Siobhan

> i liked the way he was putting a grudge list together and apart from a few im sure it wasnt far off having the whole of the square on it lol


hehehe.. dot and Jim on the list was hilarious... Oh and I hope Jase was only sent to prison for something stupid and minor so that billy can eat his words.. telling everyone he is dangerous

----------


## *-Rooney-*

isnt billy just assuming that jase went to prison?

Even if he did go to prison, so what have a look around the square, theres phil, dangerous, sean dangerous, dean and chelsea awaiting court, pat ex prostitute, mo wheeler and dealer, etc

And lets get to billy the man himself didnt he join the square when phil rescued jamie from billy when billy continued to beat him up as a kid wot a hypocrite

----------


## Katy

No Bily sawa probation letter that was in Jases bag. I thought the rest of the residents were a bit rich when tthey were talking about him being dangerous, imean hark at Peggy has she not looked at her sons recently. And Billy for that matter he is a Mitchell after all. 

Loved when Jane suggested Ian should write Janet and Ben on the grudge list so he had a full set of Mitchells.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that was a good line from jane although she forgot courtney (now you would think she'd remember grant's daughter lol ), and i liked it when she said that ian would like a bigger piece of paper

----------


## CrazyLea

I liked how Winston was on Ian's grudge list.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think winston has been mentioned about 10 times at the most in all the time i have watched it lol,

----------


## parkerman

Actually I think it's Winston who's doing it. He's seen it as his way of getting a bigger part. Every night he sneeks in to the producer's office and swaps the scripts over for ones he's written himself. 

Way to go Winston!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think they were going to pair Winston up with the identical twins, until he shuffled the scripts.

I reckon it's Brian Wicks, also going under the double identity of Jeff Healy....

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it's Dot... she has just got a new computer (producers made a big deal out of this, must be a plot device) just about the same time Lucy is recieving emails from Cindy, coincidence or what?  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:  

Ok...seriously now, i think it's Stephen...this storyline is a perfect opportunity for him to return!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think it's Dot... she has just got a new computer (producers made a big deal out of this, must be a plot device) just about the same time Lucy is recieving emails from Cindy, coincidence or what?


 :Cheer:  Yes it was staring us right in the face and we missed that one! Brilliant.

Poor Jane whoever is doing this, it is so nasty to frame her. Ian never trusts women that easy anyway.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Wasn't Jane there when Ian recieved an email?  :Ponder: 

Winston all the way  :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think it's Dot... she has just got a new computer (producers made a big deal out of this, must be a plot device) just about the same time Lucy is recieving emails from Cindy, coincidence or what?   
> 
> Ok...seriously now, i think it's Stephen...this storyline is a perfect opportunity for him to return!


I think Stephen seems most likely now too.  It's great that Dot has a computer though.  Lots of opportunities for fun there!  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

How good was it last night.. Ian accusing Jane and then he gets a message to meet Cindy... scary stuff... wonder if we find out tonight who is behind it all??
I like Jay and Ben together.. typical young lad stuff.. dying to know why Jase went to prison 

 :Lol:  :Lol: Denise telling the taxi driver she will double the fare if he runs Kevin over... brilliant acting all round last night

----------


## Katy

Me to, i loved the Ben and Jay stuff, Jay was so funny with Roxy "We need a woman round the hosue"

Couldn't believe Ian blamed Jane, talk about Paranoia. He's going loopy with it.

----------


## Bryan

Another brilliant episode! Fantastic acting from Laurie Brett, she's one of the shows greatest assets.

I am still annoyed at Billy acting like an idiot towards Jase, the only thing bugging me about the show atm. Funny seeing Ben and Jay paired together, wonder what Jay will say after hearing about Jase's past convictions.

Loved Denise last night, great acting from Diane Parish Again "I'll pay you double if you run him over" :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ian's face was so funny when Jane was crying and he realised that actually she wasn't "Cindy" he's so paranoid! Can't wait to see who "Cindy" is tonight!

When will Ben realise that Jay put those lacy knickers in his trousers?!  :Lol:  Everyone on the square thinks Jase is a dangerous man but maybe he just got done for fraud or something like that?  :Searchme:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, should be another good episode tonight, but will we get to see who "Cindy" is?  Hope we do, but will probably just be Ian's shocked face before the ending music!

----------


## emma_strange

Who was that?? Was it Steven? I didnt recognise him, but thought, with him being youngish...

----------


## Abbie

> Who was that?? Was it Steven? I didnt recognise him, but thought, with him being youngish...


I know I thought, that but im not sure, he did say: "It cant be"

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it was Steven - very good episode to end the week - it was quite creepy in parts but i had a feeling it was Steven..

----------


## Abbie

> I think it was Steven - very good episode to end the week - it was quite creepy in parts but i had a feeling it was Steven..


I thought it was really good how they made it creep, I even got a little scared myself, I was ready to jump in fright

----------


## Florijo

I think it is Steven but I don't think he is working alone. That was creepy, loved the use of the music in those scenes.

----------


## kiki28

That was such a good episode, I defo think that was steven

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have a feeling that song "nothing compares to you" was ian and cindy's song it would be appropriate to freak him out,

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

O..M..G.. i am totally loving these past few weeks of EE.. mainly because of this BRILLIANT storyline for Ian.. Finally! These things are way too spooky and I just love it.. Can't believe it's steven! (if it is..)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Brilliant episode, was watching it at work and was so griped, i forgot i was went to be helping a resident to bed! oops (they did make it to bed after it finished!)

----------


## Kim

Lol Dave! Someone for Ian's rather exaggerated list, I think, considering he's already got Winston on there. 

I didn't think that was Stephen; the hair was far too dark, unless Ian recognised his face and he's died it since he went to New Zealand, or something. I was thinking it might have been someone who was with Cindy at some point and therefore hated Ian, but they looked a bit young for that, too. 

I can't see him doing it really though, unless Wicksy has done something to  stir up his hatred of lying fathers. 

I think it has been very gripping stuff, and I can't see it being Jane after Ian found that phone, as that's a bit obvious, in my opinion. I did think she might know something with her gestures in the cafe when Ian was mentioning it all, though. 

I did read something somewhere that said something like: 

  Spoiler:    Ian locks the door but the culprit could be behind the door, or something, so I'm thinking Peter, rather than Cindy herself, or someone else. I think Peter would be feeling a bit pushed out by now with Lucy getting all the attention with the Craig stuff and attempting to run away, and he actually asked her if running was the only way she could think of of getting attention. Also, I thought there was something in the cuts between the scenes tonight, where Ian went into a room or something, it always seemed to cut to Peter and Jane. I had the feeling she knew something, so maybe he's doing it and she was finding the money for the coffin and things. I'm assuming Peter would have a laptop or something as Lucy has one.  

About Ian's age - maybe it was the actor who recently turned 40?

----------


## JustJodi

*Waving to every one from America... omg I am so TICKED off cos I am missing a great story line,,, ok so if Stephen is indeed the culprit,, and ppl are saying his hair is darker,, so what,, my son was a blonde until he was in his early teens and became darker,, so it could be him..*
*I am \hoping some one is recording this cos I gotta see this,,, reading the episode thingies on BBC and here just isnt the same * 
  Spoiler:    *So has Jane been SHOT yet,, and is she dying ??? did Ian just jump behind her and let her get shot ???*   *sorry I had to ask cos none or the sites I read said any thing .....*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> *Waving to every one from America... omg I am so TICKED off cos I am missing a great story line,,, ok so if Stephen is indeed the culprit,, and ppl are saying his hair is darker,, so what,, my son was a blonde until he was in his early teens and became darker,, so it could be him..*
> *I am \hoping some one is recording this cos I gotta see this,,, reading the episode thingies on BBC and here just isnt the same * 
>   Spoiler:    *So has Jane been SHOT yet,, and is she dying ??? did Ian just jump behind her and let her get shot ???*   *sorry I had to ask cos none or the sites I read said any thing .....*


Don't worry babes, i've got it covered for you, EastEnders and Silent Witness  :Big Grin:

----------

JustJodi (22-09-2007)

----------


## Paddy

I think your all forgetting that peter was dark before the new actor came in, not very good with consistancy are our casting dept i'm afraid ;)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Who was that man? As I only started watching EastEnders from Steve Owen's drug addiction I probably wouldn't know but you all seem to recognise him. Ian certainly recognised him as he said "It can't be". It's certainly a dangerous chap with a warped mentality and a brilliant actor. His eyes really freaked me out.

----------


## Florijo

> Who was that man? As I only started watching EastEnders from Steve Owen's drug addiction I probably wouldn't know but you all seem to recognise him. Ian certainly recognised him as he said "It can't be". It's certainly a dangerous chap with a warped mentality and a brilliant actor. His eyes really freaked me out.


Steven Beale/Wicks probably. But with a new head! He left 2002 when he found out Ian wasn't his dad. The one that sent nasty letters round the square and blackmailed Ian over Janine.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> *Waving to every one from America... omg I am so TICKED off cos I am missing a great story line,,, ok so if Stephen is indeed the culprit,, and ppl are saying his hair is darker,, so what,, my son was a blonde until he was in his early teens and became darker,, so it could be him..*
> *I am \hoping some one is recording this cos I gotta see this,,, reading the episode thingies on BBC and here just isnt the same * 
>   Spoiler:    *So has Jane been SHOT yet,, and is she dying ??? did Ian just jump behind her and let her get shot ???*   *sorry I had to ask cos none or the sites I read said any thing .....*


  Spoiler:    Jane hasnt been shot yet that still has to happen,   although ian and jane have had a big fallout as ian was getting text messages from cindy he foned the number back and the fone started ringing in the house and he found the fone in janes coat and ians number was stored as dead man, then he found the invoice for the coffin in janes passport so he locked her out of the house and accused her of being obsessed with cindy and trying to drive ian crazy

----------


## Johnny Allen

What an intense and gripping episode, glad we saw the culprit but can that really be Steven, if it is clever casting cause he's not at all how I imagined and Im still not entirely convinced, how many of you thought that dummy was real, I shouted out blimey its Steven. Excellent acting from Adam Woodyatt tonight., 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Beale

----------


## parkerman

> Spoiler:    Jane hasnt been shot yet that still has to happen



Er...isn't that a spoiler? :Confused:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (23-09-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Waving to every one from America... omg I am so TICKED off cos I am missing a great story line,,, ok so if Stephen is indeed the culprit,, and ppl are saying his hair is darker,, so what,, my son was a blonde until he was in his early teens and became darker,, so it could be him..*
> *I am \hoping some one is recording this cos I gotta see this,,, reading the episode thingies on BBC and here just isnt the same * 
>   Spoiler:    *So has Jane been SHOT yet,, and is she dying ??? did Ian just jump behind her and let her get shot ???*   *sorry I had to ask cos none or the sites I read said any thing .....*
> 
> 
> Don't worry babes, i've got it covered for you, EastEnders and Silent Witness


 :Bow:   :Bow:   :Bow:  Thanks so much darlin you are a DIAMOND  luvs ya JJ :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Thanks for the clarification. 

Yes. that makes sense. If Steven was 11 or 12 in 2002 then he must be 16 or 17 now. New actor playiong him in that case. Also we know he was always a strange boy but I onder why he would go to all the trouble of pretending to be his mum and writing to his foster sister and father, returning from New Zealand and stalking Ian. I mean what's the point. I didn't actually recognisehim at all so I wonder how so many people guesed it was Steven Beale. I didn't give Steven a single thought since he left five years ago.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Glad we got to see him!  A very creepy and excellent episode!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah it was creepy all right and brilliant. I'm definitely watching the omnibus tomorrow.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I dont know what the casting department were thinking, he looks nothing like the other one ?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

That episode was great (out last night just watched it)....can't believe they managed to string out that Ian scene for 10 minutes  :Lol:  

Still, bit creepy! The end was soo annoying he just said "can't be!" Do we defintately know who *he* is yet? Is it Steven?

----------


## Kim

Spoiler:    I'm guessing that they deliberately made it so that the new Stephen is nothing like the old one, because would have wanted to string it out for as long as possible, which they are doing as we don't find out it is Stephen until Friday when Jane closes the door only to come face to face with him.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

vhew - scary. I reafd the stalker described somewhere as "a dangerous individual who is capable of anything" - but why Ian did not keep all those notes and things as evidence and go straight down to the police station I don't know. Of course he had to ascertain first that it was not Lucy being a teenager but once he realised it was a genuine stalker he should have kept the evidence and gone straight to the police, not just rung them up without evidence.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> vhew - scary. I reafd the stalker described somewhere as "a dangerous individual who is capable of anything" - but why Ian did not keep all those notes and things as evidence and go straight down to the police station I don't know. Of course he had to ascertain first that it was not Lucy being a teenager but once he realised it was a genuine stalker he should have kept the evidence and gone straight to the police, not just rung them up without evidence.


You took the words right out of my mouth, how stupid this all is. But hey it is soaplnd.

----------


## parkerman

Also, when the police asked him to go down to the station he said he was too busy!

----------


## Abbie

> Spoiler:    I'm guessing that they deliberately made it so that the new Stephen is nothing like the old one, because would have wanted to string it out for as long as possible, which they are doing as we don't find out it is Stephen until Friday when Jane closes the door only to come face to face with him.


Well in that case they are doing a good job

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That stalker did look scary. Did you see his eyes? He makes Sean Slater look like Shirley Temple.

----------


## Jojo

Can I remind members to be careful not to post spoilers within the general discussion threads - if you are in any doubt as to whether or not the post contains a spoiler, then please use the spoiler tags.  That way, it saves a lot of editing for us mods, a lot of surprises ruined for those that don't want them spoiled and most of all - a happy forum  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup: 

Thanks guys

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh sorry JoJo. I'll see if I can amend that post. I forgot.

----------


## Jojo

> Oh sorry JoJo. I'll see if I can amend that post. I forgot.


I don't think you've spoiled anything hun - I've just amended all of those that did, so not you  :Smile:  x

----------


## *-Rooney-*

you had to amend one of my posts, sorry about that.

How to you use those spoiler tags, i have no clue,

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> Oh sorry JoJo. I'll see if I can amend that post. I forgot.
> 
> 
> I don't think you've spoiled anything hun - I've just amended all of those that did, so not you  x


Thanks JoJo. It was just that I thought Ian's stalker had already been revealed.

----------


## Abi

> you had to amend one of my posts, sorry about that.
> 
> How to you use those spoiler tags, i have no clue,


Add 

SPOILER before the post, with [ ] before and after. As in [******]. And add /SPOILER after, with [ ] before and after it. As in [/*****]

 :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no i meant how do i put these in my post to cover up a piece of info that i have wrote i.e a spoiler

----------


## Jojo

> no i meant how do i put these in my post to cover up a piece of info that i have wrote i.e a spoiler


You edit your post and do just as Abi says - insert [ spoiler] and then [/ spoiler] (without the space) at either end of the bit that needs covering up.

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> ...


It hasn't been totally revealed who the stalker actually is, although there is speculation which is fine.  The main part I was concerned about was a future storyline involving   Spoiler:    Jane  

 :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thanks jojo and abi, 

although im still not sure, i think ill just stick to talking about things that have already happened

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights was very good. Love Laurie Brett where shes all stressed and fired up as Jane. So talented. Loved the ending now we know its Steven, wondered what he's done with Ian. And how horrid was Heather's mum.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

It was brilliant. After tonight's episode I have come to the conclusion that Steven is a psychopath. Sean wouldn't do any more than rough someone up. Craig is worse. He is dangerous but Steven exceeds both Sean and Craig put together. I can't understand why I'm curious about him and fascinated by him.

----------


## Florijo

Steven looks really interesting. Love Jase and Jay but Billy is getting on my nerves. He's a complete hypocrite.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know what you mean before billy moved to the square he used to beat poor jamie mitchell up until phil came to his rescue now hes making out hes a saint and bullying jase even though he doesnt now what his crime was

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah, instead of being mean to him he should just ask him what he did! Talking of Billy....when's Honey having her baby? They havn't had a storyline in months and I keep forgetting she's pregnant!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Laurie Brett's a great actress, the square's so gossipy she's not going to get a break  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I enjoyed tonight's episode...........Steven popping up again right at the end.....he's gonna be BIG trouble!  :Thumbsup:  I think Gina (Cindy's sister) is in on this with Steven!!!  :Ponder:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Mmm - thts a bit unlikely. I know Gina is a little bit crazy but I can't believe even she would be as cold blooded as Steven so obviously is. I hope Steven is found out at some point and arrested and locked up as he deserves.

----------


## Siobhan

Loved last night episode... Steven popping up at the end was classic EE... they really kept all this under wraps and I am glad the spoiler didn't reveal anything... 
Roll on Thursday!!!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Loved last night episode... Steven popping up at the end was classic EE... they really kept all this under wraps and I am glad the spoiler didn't reveal anything... 
> Roll on Thursday!!!


I agree, im looking foward to seeing more of Steven hopefully he will turn out to be a good character and hopefully he will stick around aswell.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Glad to see Steven was behind the Cindy stuff - here's hoping he becomes a regular character.  :Thumbsup:  Liked Jane and Gina's argument in the cafe too - i think she might be in on it..but i'm not too sure...or else why would she pop into the cafe?  :Searchme:  

Billy has just become completely unlikeable for me with all this stuff with Jase.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (26-09-2007)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Glad to see Steven was behind the Cindy stuff - here's hoping he becomes a regular character.  Liked Jane and Gina's argument in the cafe too - i think she might be in on it..but i'm not too sure...or else why would she pop into the cafe?  
> 
> Billy has just become completely unlikeable for me with all this stuff with Jase.


Yeah, thats what made me think Gina was in on it, Dave. Why suddenly now pop up? 

I agree about Billy. He is really grating on me now. Why do they have to go overboard and make once likeable characters really annoying/unwatchable?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Glad to see Steven was behind the Cindy stuff - here's hoping he becomes a regular character.  Liked Jane and Gina's argument in the cafe too - i think she might be in on it..but i'm not too sure...or else why would she pop into the cafe?  
> 
> Billy has just become completely unlikeable for me with all this stuff with Jase. 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what made me think Gina was in on it, Dave. Why suddenly now pop up?


well from her perspective, Ian was the one who turned up first so he's the one who started it- it would be natural for her to be curious and go and have a nosy once he's randomly popped back into her life.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> ...



And pop a photograph through the letter box, saying we are here for you? Very strange....

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I too would love to see Steven be a regular charecter but at the same time I do want to see him having to take responsibility for his actions in one way or anoyher and I am of course curious to know why he is the way he is.

----------


## Florijo

Good episode. Little Bobby Beale is so cute - maybe EE have a Tom from HO on their hands?

I really like the Jase/Jay relationship. Really believable. Lucy is such a little madam and I felt sorry for Peter stuck in the middle.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it doesnt make sense about gina popping up, sure ian popped up first but her excuse didnt wash, a photo of cindy jnr with we are here for you written for you on the back, and the reason she gave, she thought the twins would like to have a picture of their little sister. But think about it how on earth would anyone know who she was they have never saw her before and the picture wasnt signed

----------


## LostVoodoo

> it doesnt make sense about gina popping up, sure ian popped up first but her excuse didnt wash, a photo of cindy jnr with we are here for you written for you on the back, and the reason she gave, she thought the twins would like to have a picture of their little sister. But think about it how on earth would anyone know who she was they have never saw her before and the picture wasnt signed


she didn't know Ian was missing, she would have assumed Ian would have got the photo and explained to Peter and Lucy.

----------


## Katy

Lucy is really unlikeable she was so nasty to Jane. Loved the scenes with Jay and Jase and the trainors. Heather is brilliant as well, i love the friendship her and shirley have been paired up to have.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

So, Steven turned up in the middle of a family argument. I can't help finding it funny when a guest - expected or unexpected - turns up when the family are in the middle of something like arguing but of course as we know and they do not he has created this entire situation.

----------


## Siobhan

OOhhh I so wanted to slap Lucy last night.. she was bang out of order and great entrance from Steven!!!
Love Jase and Jay with the trainers and ben going off on one cause of the memories of Stella.
Heather is brilliant..hope she is permanent in EE.. over all. love it last night

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree. Lucy was completely out of order. 

I can't wait till tonight - I want to see more Steven.

----------


## Katy

I still can't get over the fac that is meant to be stephen. He really doesnt look like the old one but i think he looks like a good actor, i love the way he is just creaping around the place.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

The new actor is better than the old one - just briliant and I agree. The way he creeps around is pretty sinister.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i really cant believe Lucy genuinely thinks Cindy is alive, i honestly thought she would have been in on it with Steven all along, oh well...loved little Bobby in those scenes last night, the poor kid must be finding it hard to keep up!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That would have been unrealistic. In Steven's case he has a lot of problems. Lucy is a typical teenager. She may be fed up with her dad from time to time but I am sure she would never stalk or torment him in that cold, planned, calculating way. She dashed straight into his arms after what happened with Craig and she only meant it as a joke when she said to Craig that she wished Ian were dead.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i really cant believe Lucy genuinely thinks Cindy is alive, i honestly thought she would have been in on it with Steven all along, oh well...loved little Bobby in those scenes last night, the poor kid must be finding it hard to keep up!


She still could be in on it with Steven, if she thinks he is Cindy.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Steven did pretend to be Cindy, we know thast now. 

Fantastic episode and excellent acting from Aaron. I saw the way Steven's legs trembled under the table when Lucy talked about the e-mails from Cindy and he slammed down the picture of Ian and bit his knuckles. I am fascinatedby him. I do have the tiniest drop of sympathy for him but I definitely believe he should take responsibility for his actions. He is entitle to a shorter sentence because he is so obviously deranged - a doctor could tesify to that but whether or not he hass killed Ian he should still pay for all the stalking etc. He is like a knight in shining armour though - Jane's right. Even I felt like sitting next to him and talking to him. I doon't believe he is a psychopathbecause he obviously loves Peter, Lucy and Pat. He's just a bit psychotic/neurotic/deranged - a guy with a lot of mental problems. He needs serious help. Thats what I was thinking at the end of the episode.

----------


## Abbie

great tonight, Im really liking this storyline at the moment, cant wait for next week  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joanne

So where is Ian? Has Steven got him locked up in that flat he lured him to?

----------


## Abbie

> So where is Ian? Has Steven got him locked up in that flat he lured him to?


Have no idea, we'll just have to wait for next week, but Steven was looking guilty

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I have no doubt after last night that he is regretting stalking Ian and whatever he did to Ian since and so in a way I sympathise with him but if he were really sorry surely he would apologise to Ian and summon him back, admit to what he's done and seek help. I did feel like calming him down when he was alone but I'd also be a bit nervous of him seeing that he is so unpredictable. I'm definitely watching the omnibus on Sunday and I can't wait till Monday's episod. The other storylines are ok i.e. Max, Bradley and stacey but its the Steven storyline that most interests me at the moment.

----------


## JustJodi

*OMG I can not wait until I get back next week But will miss monday tues ( not wed )  but will finally catch a SHOW on Thurs,, whoo hoo,, lets hope that something reallllllllllly cool has occured when I get back LOL  So has the Max,Stacey and Bradley story line started up again *

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

OMG I AM SERIOUSLY LOVING EE ATM! Stephen is a great additional to the cast, acting was brilliant! Oh the irony, it's just too good!! 

Not bothered about the rest, honeslty, I just wait for this storyline and forget about the rest.. Although I was quite upset Max turned down the best man place, can't believe Stacewy really made him do that, Bradley's face  :Sad: 

Anyways, more Stephen please  :Big Grin:  Good stuff..

----------


## Siobhan

EE was fab yesterday... I can't wait for Monday.. It looked like Steven was regretting what he has done to Ian.. I think coming into the house and finding photos' of him and Ian and then Pat telling him that Ian loves him like he was his own...

Max and Stacey can wither away into the background... Totally enjoying EE

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thoroughly enjoyed last weeks episodes.

Heathers mum brilliantly portrayed by Judy Cornwell.

Sean was so cute offering to give Lucy away to Bradley.

Stephen where is it leading to?!
 Cannot wait!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I do enjoy the Max/Stacey/Bradley stuff but I am most into the Steven stuff at the moment. Aaron is indeed a superb actor and he makes Steven very charismatic. I started to wish i had a brother like Steven on Friday when Jane was talking about this knight  in shining armour etc etc despite being angry with him for what he did to Ian. Yes, whoever was talking about it being irionic is absolutely right. Look at Pat filling Steven in on all thats happened and Steven asking if they went to the police etc - I mean who would guess? Yet I am sure he repented at the end of Friday's episode so for the first time I was sorry for him because he is psychologically messed up and really needs help - did you notice the way he trembled and started biting his knuckles?

I read a big discussion on another message board as to how Steven managed to do all this but I'm not a member of that one so I'll write down how i think he managed here. I think he's really good at all this computer stuff - has to be so after leaving school at, well I assume 16 or 17 I reckon he told Simon that he wanted to go travelling. He probably mentioned to both Pat and simon that he might look in on Ian and his brother and sister and he wished to *surprise* them. If he said it was to be a surprise, then this would explain why neither Simon nor Pat mentioned his leaving New Zealand to Ian if they knew. He has probably brooded overhis mum's death in prison and deluded himself into believing that it is somehow Ian's fault and his derangement led him to want revenge as he already seems to have issues with Ian anyway. 

If he were going travelling, Simon would have given him money for it - say about seven hundred pounds. I'm assuming that he then gets a laptop and wireless connection and rents this cheap flat. He doesn't want to spend much on the flat because he's saving up his money for this crazy revenge and it is in a 70 storey high building where he can lure Ian eventually. He sets up the computer and through the internet manages to contact Lucy, pretending to be his mum. This goes on for 2 months. This is just my theory right. Well he asks Lucy to meet him alone in the park and hides, watching (he has shown he is adept at hiding). He doesn't invite Peter because he counts on Lucy telling Peter, Peter becoming suspicious and telling Ian - it is just a ruse to get Ian there. 

Ok so he buys these lillies etc etc which shouln't cost much and gets them sent to him and he himself wears a hood (who would notice yet another teenager in a hood? Lucy wore one when she went to meet Craig) and that is how he gets the notes there. Ian becomes suspicious and starts writing Cindy-Steven e-mails pretending to be lucy but Steven doesn't fall for it. I agree the coffin, the cut flowers and the rose in the pocket are far fetched but this is EastEnders and there could have een ways to do that too. Ok let's say he ordered the coffin - pretended he worked at the church or something and the vicar wanted a coffin and gave Ian's address rather than the vicar's, suggesting it be delivered by evening as there will be fewer people about and so easy enough to bring. Then he himself slips inin the hood and places the note there. Cut flowers? - mmm. Well, in the cafe, everyone has been served. Jane has gone out. Tracey or whoever is covering is tired and wants a rest. She has to stay there till Jane comes though so as it is not too busy, she sits down, readyto get up if anyone wants anything. At this time Steven enters in a hood or whatever. He leans up against the counter in the shaddows like a casual teenager, edges scissors out of his pocket, snips the flowers from behind, pockets the scissors and leaves inconspiciously.

The car could have been a misleading red herring but I'm sure that being 18 Steven has a driving licence and being derranged he probably would buy a car, even though he is in England only a short time. Having lived in the house 5 years ago he has a key. He could easily have nicked Ian's keys from his pocket, replaced them with the red rose, let himself into the house using his own key and left the same way. There were no obvious break ins. He could have left that book in the same way and framed Jane with that phone etc. Jane said it was obvious from Ian's behaviour that he was not sleeping. Someone on the other board said these days you can e-mail someone through your mobile phone. In that case, he could have left the perfume there, rung the bell, concealed himself and sent the email from his mobile phone. Then he lures Ian to that flat. I am assuming the flat is full of crackers because Steven intends to hold him hostage rather than kill him. My theory is that he locked Ian in a flat 70 stories high and tookl Ian's mobile to stop him contacting ayone, packed up and left.

I reckon that's a perfectly good explanation that covers everything thoughh we won't know for sure till later on - this is just my theory right, mere speculation of how this could have happened. 

What do you reckon?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im not sure if i like Steven, there is something about him, which makes him interesting to watch of course but i dont know if i like him or not, time will tell, i think there is more to him than what we have seen so far but i hope they tell us what it is unlike Stella

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can't pretend I'm not angry with Steven for what he has done to Ian. He is a bit pstychotic to do that and then go round being the "knight in shining armour" but i cannot help liking him all the same. I mean he does love Peter and Lucy and seems to respect Jane somewhat. He certainly has fondness for Pat. I was sorry for him on Friday when he seemed to repent. I think he needs a lot of help. I was sorry for May but as with Steven both need to take some kind of responsibility for their actions. With Stella my sympathy is very limited indeed. I can't wait till tonight though. I want to see what happens.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Watched the omnibus yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it. EE is really sorting itself out now imo, you can see more and more improvement by the week.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know. I watched the omnibus too and it was brilliant.The comedy with Shirley etc really broke up the tension between the Steven storyline and the Bradley/Stacey/Max one as well.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Heather's mum is so horrible isn't she?!  :Mad:   I felt really sorry for poor Heather! 

I agree that EE is improving now - the Steven Beale stuff was good too. Being played very well by the actor.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Another really good episode. The scene with Steven and Lucy was very moving. I wonder why Jane is cold towards Steven at the moment - I mean she certainly doesn't suspect he is the man who stalked her husband and drove him crazy. It's strange that everyoe should shun him like that. I don't know though - on Friday he was our typical charmer but today he hardly cracked a smile ad looked very solemn. What happened?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Steven is nice one minute and totally creepy the next! That scene with the guineapig was unnerving!  :Ninja:  

Love the comedy between Heather and Shirley  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes I suppose. He was a bit creepy when handling the guinea pig I agree but he was quite nice to Lucy when they were alone together. He was almost trying to make up for messing with her head by telling her truthfully that her mum was dead and that some sicko was messing with her head. That's the first honest thing he seems to have said so far. Yet, believe it or not I was a little sorry for Steven today because everyone was kind of brushing him off. First Jane has a go at him for accidentally spilling the milk and then suggests politely he leaves. Kevin has no time for him. Phil mutters that when one goes another arrives and though he sat with Pat, somehow i could sense that steven was seperated/isolated from them all and I'm wondering why everyone was like that round him since they don't know all the facts.

----------


## Joanne

I'm guessing he has issues with Simon as well. When he was holding the guinea pig he said something about you shouldn't have kids if you don't want them. Maybe he went to New Zealand because of his Dad but they never bonded and he blames Ian for this, for the lost years he can't get back with his real dad?

Does anyone know if Simon has any other children?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I'm guessing he has issues with Simon as well. When he was holding the guinea pig he said something about you shouldn't have kids if you don't want them. Maybe he went to New Zealand because of his Dad but they never bonded and he blames Ian for this, for the lost years he can't get back with his real dad?
> 
> Does anyone know if Simon has any other children?


As far as i know i don't think he does but since he left he may have had and i've forgot about it but i don't think so.

----------


## Florijo

> I'm guessing he has issues with Simon as well. When he was holding the guinea pig he said something about you shouldn't have kids if you don't want them. Maybe he went to New Zealand because of his Dad but they never bonded and he blames Ian for this, for the lost years he can't get back with his real dad?
> 
> Does anyone know if Simon has any other children?


I think this is what happened.

As far as we know Steven is his only child. I guess he doesn't have any others as Pat hasn't mentioned anything.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Charismatic, likeable and charming as he is, I think Steven is an extremely dangerous individual and though slightly sorry for him last Friday I can't see any way in which a reonciliation could take place and i have a feeling this will end with Steven either dead or in a psychiatric prison.

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or did he have the same expression on his face as Sean did when he started.. that angry young man, I want to destroy everything look???

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Steven's different. I don't want to spoil anything but when I read the soap magazine for next week I found it very hard to be sorry for Steven though I pitied him on Friday. Sean - he may rough someone up but he certainly didn't attack Patrick as we know and he certainly loves his sister - he's not as cunning as Steven is. If only Steven would repent and seek help I could pity him but I can't see Ian forgiving even his former stepson for stalking him and luring him to that flat - it's gone too far.

----------


## Siobhan

It has gone to far... even if he does repent, I can see Ian constantly wondering if his son is behind everything that goes wrong in his life.. he terrified Ian

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Was it just me or did he have the same expression on his face as Sean did when he started.. that angry young man, I want to destroy everything look???


I agree, he looked like Sean alot during that episode lastnight, especially when he stormed out when Jane said it is best if he was to leave

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know - I have to be angry with him for what he did to Ian but I'm also sad and sorry for him. I wonder how Steven got into such a state. The question I keep asking myself is why? What possible reason could there be for what Steven has done? I mean even Pat and Jane knew he was not on good terms with Ian but they certainly did not suspect him to be Ian's stalker. And Ian - I'm very sorry for Ian. Though he is at times pathetic, he certainly does not deserve this and from his stepson of all people.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

A really good episode last night. Aaron is a really good actor. That speech he had with Jane about her being young and may meet someone else,tactless as it was, it suggested to me that he himself likes Jane though of course Jane certainly wouldn't suspect that. It was strange when he was looking at her sleeping. If he really loved her though he would bring Ian back from wherever he's held him captive and get some help. Remember Tanya got through to Sean by saying that if he really cared for her he would leave her alone.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Good episode again lastnight, loved the bit with Roxie and Patrick that was cute, as was the bit with Dot & Honey.

Deano is daft for running off like that

----------


## Siobhan

Oh I though Honey was going into labour last night... 
Steven is creepy, looking at Jane like that... can't wait for thursday

----------


## Florijo

I can't wait for the stuff with Deano and co to end. I love the Fox girls but I can't stand Deano and Kevin. Deano is just an idiot.

Steven gets creepier.  :Cool:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah. I can't wait till Thursday either. I wonder why Jane went all cold towards him since Monday. On Friday sghe warmed to him but since Monday she's kind of distant which is strange given that she has no idea Steven is her husband's stalker.

----------


## tammyy2j

ok episode last night loved Patrick and Roxy scenes it was very sweet. I used to like Tanya's character but now she is organising the wedding she is becoming a pain calling Stacey her future daughter in law, what about Bradders real mother who Tanya cheated on with Max to begin with. Surely Stacey's mum, Charlie and Mo should be involved more with the organising. Stacey looked stunning in the dress and you could see Max wanted her. How ironic was it that Shirley (played by Linda Henry ex Yvonne from Bad Girls) was giving Deano advice on life behind bars. I really do hope Chelesa and Deano get a senetence btw still can't stand Chelesa and her awful sister Libby. Loving Steven he is so evil i can't believe her did to Ian, Lucy doesn't seem to care much that her dad is missing at least Peter is acting worried.

----------


## Siobhan

> How ironic was it that Shirley (played by Linda Henry ex Yvonne from Bad Girls) was giving Deano advice on life behind bars.


Snap!! I was thinking the same thing... I thought she was going to tell him not to go into the basement and watch out for Fenner  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Joanne

Stacey's getting on my nerves at the moment. She's acting as though Max is the only one who should have a guilty conscience.

She shouted after him "how do you sleep at night" - she should be having just as many sleepless nights as him over it all in my opinion.

She always looks so sour faced and miserable. Surely Tanya can't be that stupid that she would fail to notice it whenever there's wedding stuff going on?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree with Max that Stacey is really selfish. Even Max is being mature about their past fling. Stacey isn't. 

I wonder why Jane since Monday has been cold towards Steven siince she has no idea Steven is her husband's stalker. On Friday shewas pleasant to him though surprised at his unexpectedarival and his explanation about the phone being engaged and hitching a ride from Kent after travelling sounded plausible enough. After a day or two she shuns him and can't wait to get rid of him and yet he hasn't as far as Jane knows done anything wrong. Why the sudden switch?

----------


## Siobhan

it is to do with the kids.. she said herself, him been around is distracting the kids from the issue of their father missing...
I think she feels he is filling their heads with empty promises and stuff that it is not healthy for them

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh I see, but in all fairness, isn't it good that they are not brooding over Ian's disappearance? I mean the arrival of a guest does break tension etc in the family and isn't it good to take your mind of your problems/worries for a bit? 
Did Steven actually promise the twins anything? I can't remember. And can you really blame someone just for being charming and charismatic?

----------


## Florijo

okay episode. I wish Kevin would follow Deans footsteps and run away. Chelsea is the only thing that makes this storyline even half decent imo.

Steven as strange as ever. 

Stacey makes me sick and Max went too far with Lauren. What a nice bloke he is!  :Ninja:

----------


## Siobhan

max really lost it with Lauren.. but I thought she would have found out... actually I was wishing so this would stop but alas no!!! how much longer do we have to enjure this!!

I was so happy for Jane when she got the text.. .I know it was from Steven but it was nice to see her smile...

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can't wait till tonight. Yes even though the text was actually from Steven and not Ian it was still good that she was reassured. I don't believe Steven would actually kill anyone so I don't think Jane would be wrong in supposing Ian to be alive. By the way, why did Steven throw her mobile into the fire last night?

----------


## Florijo

Oh no Carly is back  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Steven kissed her - wow. I thought for a second he was going to confess everything when he said he was the reason Ian left. I liked the scenes between them but because she thinks of him as a son she was quite shocked. She did say he could tell heranything which is why i suppose he did whast he didut he did apologise immediately. He always seems to put his foot in it with Jane though without meaning to.

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't wait till tonight. Yes even though the text was actually from Steven and not Ian it was still good that she was reassured. I don't believe Steven would actually kill anyone so I don't think Jane would be wrong in supposing Ian to be alive. By the way, why did Steven throw her mobile into the fire last night?


*I sort of thought the mobile was Ian's ???? Not Janes,, so Steven was basically DESTROYING evidence ???*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Mmm maybe. Despite being angry with him for what he did to Ian, I can't help feeling really sorry for him - especially tonight when he shocked Jane by kissing her. I think he does need help. I wuish Jane hadn't got angry though. A young boy having a crush onan oldr woman is the most natural thing in the world.

----------


## JustJodi

Lizzie what exactly did Steven do to Ian ??? I have been out of the country for a month ,, so fill me in pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

It all began when Lucy was contacted online by some unknown person pretending to be her dead mum. She told Peter she was going to meet Cindy but Peter her brother was suspicious so told her dad Ian and stepmum Jane about it. Ian confiscated her laptop and wrote to the unknown person, pretending to be his daughter but the stranger did not fall for this. Then he began to get stalked. He got a wreath of flowers, a note with "Rest in Peace", an animal heart etc. He recieved texts and calls. The stranger could get in and out of the house - planted a book on insominia and all the rest of it. At first Ian thought his daughter was doing it, then his dead wife's sister. He accused his ownwife after ringing the mobile number that called him and discovering the mobile inher bag. 

Hurt by his accusations, she told him to leave. He booked a trip to South Africa ahnd wrote to the stalker "Congratulations. You run my life. Ian" and the stalker wrote "Let's end this now. Meet me in the old pavilion in 20 minutes Cindy X" so he did. Following a series of clues he climbed up a derelict block of flats and got freaked out by a lptop playing music, a tailor's dummy on the balcony etc. Then he came to a room full of photyos of him and Cindy with his face crossed out. He broke down at which time the stranger entered the rom and locked the door and Ian said "It can't be". When the African hotel rang Jane to say Ian hadn't checked in and she found his passport she got frightened and told the police. 

The stranger was revealed to be Steven Beale on Tuesday when Pat rang him to tell him all the news and he declared he was not in New Zealand but in London. Steven turned up in the house when Jane and Lucy were arguing like "a knight on a white charger", pretending to know nothing about what happened to Ian. He did regret his actions a little when Pat told him Ian always treated him as a son but he was quite unhinged. His legs were trembling and like the actor said - normal one minute, unhuinged the next - so unpredictable. Jane wanted him to leave once as the twins could not accept their dad's disappearance while he was around but changed her mind when she saw the strong bond between Steven and Lucy. 

Steven assured Lucy that Cindy was dead and that some mental person was mesing with her head. He got a job in the cafe but developed a strong crush on Jane, upsetting her by reminding her she was still young and might find another man. She obviously didn't realise what he meant though the audience did. When the police questioned him about Ian he got nervous and sent a text supposedly from Ian to calm down Jane and stop the police investigations but unfortunately for him the police said they couldn't close the case until Ian returned. By yesterday Jane grew torely on Steven but when trying to get him to open up about his problems, Steven misread the signals and tried it on with her. She was appalled when he kissed her.

----------

JustJodi (07-10-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> By the way, why did Steven throw her mobile into the fire last night?


He threw his mobile in to the fire because the police said they would be able to trace the call, so he destroyed it.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Thanks for the clarification. I was quite sorry for Steven yesterday - he wasn't thinking and he did apologise straight away.

----------


## Florijo

Seeing it again I think Jane was a bit stupid to put her arms/hands on him like she did. I know that isn't an invitation to kiss her but by doing that she sent a signal that a mixed up person like Steven would take the wrong way.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That's why she shouldn't be angry with him. She probably thought of him as a son which is why he did thatbut he obviously made a mistake and he did apologise. I would only ask him to leave if I thought he was dabgerous in some way. I would probablty be a bit stuned if I were Jane and he kissed me but realising he is a bit uhinged I would be gentle and patient with him - anger doesn't help in these situations.

----------


## Joanne

But Jane doesn't realise yet that Steven is unhinged does she? Therefore she's got no reason to treat him with kid gloves.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Granted - Jane doesn't know he's unhinged yet but in that case, why is she so shocked? Lots of young lads have crushes on older women. That's not uncommon. I know he shouldn't have come on to a married woman but he made a mistake and he did apologise. Anyhow - sane or unhinged I would if i were Jane have understood Steven's feelings for what they were - an adolescent crush and would have reminded him that I am older than he, married etc and just got him to promise not to do it againand that if he did I would have no choice but to ask him to leave but I wouldn't get angry about it.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Granted - Jane doesn't know he's unhinged yet but in that case, why is she so shocked? Lots of young lads have crushes on older women. That's not uncommon. I know he shouldn't have come on to a married woman but he made a mistake and he did apologise. Anyhow - sane or unhinged I would if i were Jane have understood Steven's feelings for what they were - an adolescent crush and would have reminded him that I am older than he, married etc and just got him to promise not to do it againand that if he did I would have no choice but to ask him to leave but I wouldn't get angry about it.



Jane has had a lot to cope with, her main focus is on what has happened to Ian, looking after the children and generally keep things ticking over - she has enough on her plate, so why should she have understood his feelings or what he did?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

He took advance of a situation, he probably doesnt have a crush on her anyway, he just wants to cause more pain for Ian, by sleeping with her, thats probably his true motivation.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know that Jane has a lot to cope with but I can't believe Steven would just use her to get at Ian. It's Ian he has a problem with. He seems to be fine with the others. Besides he has Ian locked up. If he really wanted to hurt Ian he would surely kiss Jane infront of him. I know he took advantage of that situation but I'm sure that was unintentional though Jane wouldn't see it that way. He misunderstood. He thought Jane was comming on to him so he kissed her but he apologised straight away. I think Pat would probably understand better since Pat knows him better (he is a stranger to Jane) and Pat doesb't have so much to cope with a Jane does. I'm not blaming Jane. I just said I would deal with the situation differently that's all.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know that Jane has a lot to cope with but I can't believe Steven would just use her to get at Ian. It's Ian he has a problem with. He seems to be fine with the others. Besides he has Ian locked up. If he really wanted to hurt Ian he would surely kiss Jane infront of him. I know he took advantage of that situation but I'm sure that was unintentional though Jane wouldn't see it that way. He misunderstood.


He is misunderstood?!  :EEK!:  He can see the pain that he is causing, and yet he is happily living under the same roof as Jane and the other children, watchiing them go through the daily stress of not knowing what has happened to Ian, when he is responsible for it!!!

Just think back to all the sick things he has done, why would you find it so hard to believe that he would use Jane to get at Ian?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree that what he did to Ian is sick and that it is outrageous of him to stay with Jane, Peter and Lucy when he himself caused their pain but it would be dull if they showed him as completely badd. I don't believe he is. Of course if he really loved Jane he would fetch Ian back from that flat and confess all to the police. He seemed to repent a little last Friday but not enough to confess. I think he does have a crush on Jane and the kiss was just because he misread the signals - that would show he is not completely bad and has some good in him - just gets things wrong as Pat said - yes i know you will say Pat doesn't know what he did to Ian but I think that mistake with the kiss was totally seperate from his sick vendetta against Ian. I think that was genuine. I did not say by the way that he *is* misunderstood. I just said *he* misunderstood as in he misunderstood/mistread Jane's signals.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I agree that what he did to Ian is sick and that it is outrageous of him to stay with Jane, Peter and Lucy when he himself caused their pain but it would be dull if they showed him as completely badd. I don't believe he is. *Of course if he really loved Jane he would fetch Ian back from that flat and confess all to the police.* He seemed to repent a little last Friday but bot enough to confess. I think he does have a crush on Jane and the kiss was just because he misread the signals - that would show he is not completely bad and has some good in him - just gets things wrong as Pat said - yes i know you will say Pat doesn't know what he did to Ian but I think that mistake with the kiss was totally seperate from his sick vendetta against Ian. I think that was genuine. I did not say by the way that he *is* misunderstood. I just said *he* misunderstood as in he misunderstood/mistread Jane's signals.



If he loved Jane, which he doesnt, then why would he bring Ian back? It would suit him better that Ian never returned! Moreover, he loves the twins supposedly, and yet he hasnt returned Ian or handed himself in, despite seeing first hand the devastation he is causing!!! He is one sick and twisted character.... :Thumbsdown:  

BTW dont you think he was totally out of order for try it on with Jane, when she is feeling very low and vulnerable, irrespective of how he felt? Also Jane is Ian's wife! The man he hates!!! Surely coming on to her would have added to his plan of revenge on Ian too?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

If that's the way you want to look at it - his kissing Jane to hurt Ian then that's fine. That is your view. I agree that it was wrong for him to come onto Jane at that particular time and definitely wrong to come onto a married woman but I still think he misreasd the signals. She was talking to him as a son and when she put her hands on his shoulders and held his face - I suppose he just acted without thinking but he was quick to apologise and I doubt his apology would have come that quickly if he were just putting on an act or trying to further his revenge on Ian. I agree he doesn't love Jane, it is just a crush. He seemed to repent on Friday but he doesn't repent enough to hand himself in or bring back Ian so he loves the twins but not enough to put himself at risk. 

He did seem a bit uncomfortable on Monday which is why he told Lucy some psycho was pretending to be Cindy and their mum is in fact dead. I'm not convinced he would be spilling milk etc around Jane if he didn't fancy her a little and if it were part of his sick vendetta against Ian. Besides if someone is unhinged, you hve to take that into account though I agree that he must take responsbility for his actions.

----------


## Abbie

I really thought he was going to confess everything but it looks like ti will be a good week next week then

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought the same but how can you tell someone something like that? I don't think he had the guts. He didn't know how  else to handle the situation other than to act on his crush on Jane. I am spasmodically compassionate towards him. I was last Friday and this Friiday and on Monday but at the same time I am angry with him for what he has done to Ian and how he can stand to live with Ian's family, knowing he is responsible for their sufferings.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I like the character, but I'm quite angry with him for that too. I can't believe he didn't bother to shut the door behind him which caused Chips to go missing, even though he was worried about being caught for sending that text to Jane. It wasn't as if they were going to set out to trace the sender immediately. 

For him to confess to everything would be too big a change in the character, I think. He ran away from what he'd done when he sent the poison pen letters, after all.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know - but he was young then so nobody prosecuted. I agree it would be too big a change to confess. Yes I am surprised he didn't shut the gate but that was just irresponsibility. I think now, watching the omnibus, he burnt the phone he used to send the text so even if the police took Jane's mobile to trace which one sent it to her (I suppose the police can overcome the caller witheld their number thing) they couldn't because it would have been destroyed.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I'm assuming he knew that would prevent a trace from being done, and so that is why he went off to do it. If he knew he was going to do that though, I can't believe he didn't shut the door though as someone might think it was a strange thing for him to do if they saw him leaving the house. 

I can't see him really talking about anything major though; he locked himself in the bathroom initially in order to avoid having to immediately explain why he sent the poison pen letters.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Why is it strange to leave the house? I'm sure pople would have thought he just forgot to shut the gate as he had things on his mind. Remember that it has crossed nobody's mind that he is Ian's secret tormenter. Did he lock himself in the bathroom when revealed as the poison pen author? Cant remember. That was ages ago.

----------


## Kim

He'd been acting quite strangely though; Jane even said so to Pat. If someone saw him leaving like that, they might say he seemed troubled and everyone wonders why he is so troubled as it could get out that he hasn't been himself at times. 

Yeah, it was ages ago. It was November 2002. I watched it again not so long ago. He ran into the bathroom when Ian and Laura weren't buying his story that Janine planted them in his school bag, and wouldn't come out until Laura said they just wanted to talk to him, weren't angry with him anymore and that it was just the shock that made them shout at him.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know but even if they noticed that he was troubled about something and acting strangely would that necesarily make them suspect he is involved in Ian's disappearance? I mean the entire family's been troubled since Ian went missing so how is Steven any different?

----------


## JustJodi

Ok a dumb butt question,, did they bust the person who did clobber Patrick ??I seem to remember they could sort of see who did it,, but I can not remember 5 weeks ago LOL
Has Patrick had any further contact with Sean since he was let out of jail ?? I guess I need to catch up...
Steven is one disturbed young man.. his mental problems are all over the place.. Now hes picked up the twins and took them off some where..Surely Jane is gonna notice the SUV is gone..... :Searchme:  And totally freak out !!!! I guess he gave her the right set of keys,, but had extra keys made ???????

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Ok a dumb butt question,, did they bust the person who did clobber Patrick ??I seem to remember they could sort of see who did it,, but I can not remember 5 weeks ago LOL
> Has Patrick had any further contact with Sean since he was let out of jail ?? I guess I need to catch up...
> Steven is one disturbed young man.. his mental problems are all over the place.. Now hes picked up the twins and took them off some where..Surely Jane is gonna notice the SUV is gone..... And totally freak out !!!! I guess he gave her the right set of keys,, but had extra keys made ???????


It was Craig Lucy's dodgy boyfriend! I don't think Patrick has had contact with Sean..he's been so nervous since bless him! 
Steven has issues...he seems to stand around half the time giving evils to people :Lol:  Jane will so freak out! He's taken the kids!

Loved Heather in this episode, she has the greatest one liners - 
Shirley: "I've had an accident"
Heather: "You've wet youself?!"

----------


## Florijo

Justice is served. Chelsea is a good character but they deserve everything they get. Deano's "MMMUUMM" at the end was pathetic. 

Steven stuff was good. Just love Sean, lol. He cracks me up more than any 'comedy' moments from Minty and Gary.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Well I'm sure Steven has his own keys since he could get in and out of the house before Jane even gave him the spare ones. I agree hat he is disturbed - it is strange he should persuade the twins to skive off school and come with him. He is definitely losing the plot but I don't think he is evil though of course he needs to take some kind of punishment for his actions and then seek help.

----------


## Siobhan

I love the bit with Heather and Shirley... Denise at the end made me cry..
stephen has Ian's keys hence he could take the car out...

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Good episode, the bit with Chelsea/Deano and all that bunch was good, the mag that come with the sun on saturday's said it was a shocking sentence so i thought it would be longer than it was, so little dissapointing on some level

----------


## Johnny Allen

loving Bobby Davro as Vince, I hope he has the same impact as Shane Ritchie did.

----------


## Joanne

Didn't enjoy tonight's episode very much - too many people sniping at each other. Lucy, Stacey, Chelsea and Shirley all got on my nerves.

Denise, predictably is now doing the "it's all my fault" routine.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked tonight's episode. Did you see the look on Steven's face when Lucy asked him to get rid of that gun? Even he was shocked. What he said to Pat was so ironic - "What does Jane think I'm going to do? Lock them up?" - Yety despite being angry with him for his treatment of Ian I am sure he genuinely loves Peter and Lucy and i can't help feeling sorry for him.

----------


## Katy

What was with the handing over of the gun in broad daylight in the square. It was a bit obvious wasn't it. 
I'm loving Heather the more and more time she gets on screen the better. I think she is briliant. "Have you brokeen your neck"

----------


## LostVoodoo

> What was with the handing over of the gun in broad daylight in the square. It was a bit obvious wasn't it.


with their bare hands, getting fingerprints all over it, no less...

----------


## JustJodi

*hmmmmmm felt bad for Deano actually ( he was a mug to get suckered into Chelsa's idea any way) Chelsa tried to appear cool as a cucumber..*
*I felt bad for Denise,, I mean this gal who plays her uses REAL TEARS,, most actresses on the show just PRETEND to cry ( no visable tears )*
*Loved the stuff between vinnie, shirl and heather,,it was great, hope to see more of Vinnie..*
*I really found the whole Steven thing quite disturbing, and he really needs some professional help. Lucy bringing the gun out in the park was NUTZ !!!!! Now every body's finger prints are on that piece, Craigs, Lucys and now Stevens. A bit un realistic, but typically EastEnders style .*
*Looking forward to Thurs and Fri *

----------


## Chris_2k11

So I take it Shirley's gonna sue that bloke?

----------


## brenda1971

Have chelsea and Deano been sentenced now

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes. They were sentenced for 6 months imprisonment but told that they would serve only three months if they cooperated. I'm waiting for tomorrow and Friday to find out what happens next with the Beales.

----------


## Siobhan

Jodi.. i think lucy is just a silly girl... she doesn't realise the extent of having that gun in her possession...and very silly for handing it to the guy with the complex!! Jane was pretty hard telling Stephen he can't go near the twins but I can understand her reasons.. Obviously none of them consider Bobby apart of the family.... Poor Peter, he just wanted to do the right thing by Jane and he facial expression were so like Ian's.. well done to the actor

Deano and Chelsea in prison, I am glad.. and how come everyone is now ok with what they did.. when they were told sean attacked patrick, poor Stacey got the dirty looks and now she is still getting them even when Sean was found innocent

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Lucy doesn't know her brother is unhinged remember. She looks up to her older half brother and trusts him and actually watching the way Steven is around the twins I wouldn' mind having him for an older brother myself - at least if he were not so unhinged. Yes Jane was harsh. I was surprisedatually though I agree it was very irresponsible of Steven not to telephone. Yet I must remember that the man is not well.

----------


## Florijo

> Deano and Chelsea in prison, I am glad.. and how come everyone is now ok with what they did.. when they were told sean attacked patrick, poor Stacey got the dirty looks and now she is still getting them even when Sean was found innocent


I agree. Where is the apology to Sean, Stacey, Charlie and Mo for all the horrible comments and looks they got from the pathetic, self absorbed lot known as the Wicks/Fox family? This is karma big style. Yes prison is a horrible place but they will spend no more than 3 months in there, Sean was looking at 15 years. They deserve it. I don't like Carly but she is the only one I have repect for. The rest of them would have been quite happy to have let Sean go down.

----------


## parkerman

Hear hear. Absolutely right. And also, what's all this everyone keeps saying about Chelsea and Deano admitting it? They only admitted it AFTER the police showed them the CCTV footage. They didn't admit it at all.

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah I was thinking that too.. didn't the police come looking for them on the square and it was not them going to the police... in fact they were arrest during their "local hero" interview... so admitting it was after the police seen the video.. well they could hardly say then "no, that is not me, Sean dressed up like the two of us and did it"...

----------


## Florijo

That is a good point. Chelsea and Dean (Chelsea epsecially) were not remorseful at all. They were backed into a cornor by Carly. I used to really like the Fox family (have always hated the Wicks) but I don't like them now. They treated the Slaters like scum. I hope their precious brats learn a lesson.

----------


## Florijo

Vinne is beginning to annoying me - I guess thats mostly cos i don't warm to that sort of Alfie character.

ha ha at Denise. I really dislike her now. Steven bits were okay but the rest was very 'filler'.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I like the end bit when he was trying to find the words to tell Lucy what he had done. Even Lcy was a bit scared to see him pacing up and down. I have to be angry with him for all the heartache he has caused but I am spasmodically compassionate towards him too. I don't believe Steven is evil. He is just mixed up. One question though. When lucy asked why he kept the gunhe told her it was complicated and would show her - I  am sure he means by taking her to Ian but then why does locking Ian in a derelict block of flats stop him handing in the gun  to the police? Is this just further evidence of his illness?

----------


## Joanne

I think he thinks that being given the gun is somehow linked in to when Cindy had Ian shot. Maybe he thinks it's some sort of sign that he should do what his mother didn't manage to?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

In that case, why was he angry that Lucy gave him the gun?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Love Vince, something about him, he is the sort of guy you wouldn't mind running you over  :Lol: 

One episode i like Steven the next i find him weird and annoying and wish he would go back through what ever hole he came from and lastnight was one of them times

Love the bit with Peggy/Vince/Pat when Pat was congratulating Vince for running Shirley over  :Lol:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (12-10-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think the chap's fascinating. I agree that he should get some help, release Ian and repent of his actions but I'm occasionally sorry for him and I really hope he will find a way to be reinstated into the family one day. I can't wait till tonight.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think the chap's fascinating. I agree that he should get some help, release Ian and repent of his actions but I'm occasionally sorry for him and I really hope he will find a way to be reinstated into the family one day. I can't wait till tonight.


I agree he is interesting to watch, we never know what he will do next but he is one of them characters that it is easy to change your opinion of

----------


## Siobhan

> I think he thinks that being given the gun is somehow linked in to when Cindy had Ian shot. Maybe he thinks it's some sort of sign that he should do what his mother didn't manage to?


didn't he say that.. he has to finish what his mum started???? really dark episode last night.. Aaron is a fab actor

I am taken to Vince.. love the whole toilet paper thing with the car and wonder who the boy is.. maybe a son he never gets to see???

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I think the chap's fascinating. I agree that he should get some help, release Ian and repent of his actions but I'm occasionally sorry for him and I really hope he will find a way to be reinstated into the family one day. I can't wait till tonight.
> 
> 
> I agree he is interesting to watch, we never know what he will do next but he is one of them characters that it is easy to change your opinion of


Well I am angrywith him one minute, the next minute I like him, the next minute I'm sorry for him. So yes you are right. You do change your opinion of him constantly.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

[QUOTE=Siobhan;535336]


> I think he thinks that being given the gun is somehow linked in to when Cindy had Ian shot. Maybe he thinks it's some sort of sign that he should do what his mother didn't manage to?


didn't he say that.. he has to finish what his mum started???? really dark episode last night.. Aaron is a fab actor

IQUOTE]

Surely even Steven, unhinged as he is wouldn't want to kill Ian?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> ...


I will probably like him again tonight  :Lol:  

I felt sorry for Libby lastnight aswell actually, the bit with her and Kevin was sweet

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Well it will be an exciting night but I doubt I'll like or be compassionate towards Steven if he treats Ian badly.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Well it will be an exciting night but I doubt I'll like or be compassionate towards Steven if he treats Ian badly.


Fan of Ian then? I like Ian, he is a good character but i think this could be a good story line if he does do something because it shows the effects of everything Steven has been through

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

No. I'm not really a fan of Ian but I naturally don't like the way Steven treats Ian though I'm sorry for Steven because he's unhinged. Even Ian doesn't deserve to be stalked, terrorised and locked up. No-one does and Steven is most definitely out of line to treat the kind stepfather who brought him up and loved him all these years like that. I can forigve Steven because i know he is not well. Otherwise - well I wouldn't hate Steven but I would think he deserves to be arrested and locked up. It's only because he's messed up and i can see he has some good in him that I can forgive him.Basically what he is doing to Ian is wrong, sick and twisted and while he is doing it I can't like him.

----------


## Florijo

I'm fasinated by Steven, but then I always am with 'off the wall' and slightly not all there characters - Stella, Sean and Steven. I like the ones that are so unpredictable.

I'm getting a bit sick of Libby's obsession with grades/Tamwar. It's getting silly now and putting me off the only remaining Fox/Wicks family member I like.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree Libby is being idiotic. Who cares if Tamwar got an A* and Libby got an A? I wasn't sorry for Stella at all because she was abusing a child and I hated that but I was fascinated by her. Lucy's boyfriend Craifg I completely hated and certainly wan't fascinated by - he was a bit more of the typical villain. I was very sorry for May but in her casse she did commit  crime and had to be punished for it and it is not that awkward family case as with Steven. In Steven's case, he is a member of the family, being Lucy's half brother and Ian and Jane's stepson and I think medical treatment would benefit him better than being treated like a common criminal and yes I have compassion for him though he was definitely out of line on more than one occasion.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I'm getting a bit sick of Libby's obsession with grades/Tamwar. It's getting silly now and putting me off the only remaining Fox/Wicks family member I like.


When i said i felt sorry for her i meant with the Dean/Chelsea thing, the grade thing was stupid, A is still good, i would have loved to have got A in something  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> I'm fasinated by Steven, but then I always am with 'off the wall' and slightly not all there characters - Stella, Sean and Steven.



I think you could have spotted a trend here... who else begins with the letter 'S'? Shirley?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (12-10-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

My heart went right out to Steven in tonight's episode. If only Jane han't come just then Ian would hve hugged Steven and Steven would have cried on his shoulder. I don't believe Ian was to blame. He did his best by the boy and was understadably angry but when Steven began to talk he seemed to get less angry. Was Steven going to commit suicide? I'm watching the repeat at 10 so I'll look carefully. I thought it was going to be really violent but it wasn't after all. That was a bad move on Luy's part - calling Jane. It would have been better if she hadn't. Ian dealt with it best apart from trying to phone the police. I can understand Steven and i know in hostage situations you obey the captor and the last thing you do is contact anyone - especially police.

----------


## Florijo

> My heart went right out to Steven in tonight's episode. If only Jane han't come just then Ian would hve hugged Steven and Steven would have cried on his shoulder. I don't believe Ian was to blame. He did his best by the boy and was understadably angry but when Steven began to talk he seemed to get less angry. Was Steven going to commit suicide? I'm watching the repeat at 10 so I'll look carefully. I thought it was going to be really violent but it wasn't after all. That was a bad move on Luy's part - calling Jane. It would have been better if she hadn't. Ian dealt with it best apart from trying to phone the police. I can understand Steven and i know in hostage situations you obey the captor and the last thing you do is contact anyone - especially police.


I felt sorry for Steven. What he did was terrible but I feel sorry for him. I agree, Ian wasn't to blame. I don't think Lucy knew what to do really. Ian was stupid trying to call the police but then he didn't know Steven had a gun.

I think he was going to commit suicide. Jane was stupid. Ian had the situation calm then Jane comes barging in. Lucy must have told her Steven had a gun so what the hell was she thinking?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I had sympathy for Steven and Lucy and respected Ian to some extent. I didn't like what Jane did and Lucy wass unwise to do that - Ian would have told her not to. Even at thirteen I would have had more sense. Jane would be angry and overreact and that is the last thing either Ian or Steven need. I wanted to give Steven a hug tonight. He has just proved to me he is not evil, just unwell.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I suppose it was something we needed to see (as in we needed to know what Steven's issues are) but i was so bored

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Bored? I was totally gripped. I even watched the repeat at 10 on BBC3 and I'm defiitely seeing the omnibus tomorrow.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (16-10-2007)

----------


## Joanne

I can totally understand Jane's reaction. She didn't know that Ian and Steven had come to some sort of understanding. After everything that Steven has put her through over the past few weeks, her reaction of elation and relief at seeing Ian coupled with her fury towards Steven I think was spot on.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I suppose, but she could have listened to Ian when he told her not to do anything stupid. Also Lucy didn't need to phone Jane at that point. She could just have waited. If i were Lucy that is what i would have done - just wait. If i were Jae, however angry I was at Steven and however relieved I was to se Ian I wouldn't have goaded Steven like she did or punched him because it is obvious the man is unwell and actually even Jane could have sensed the mood was calmer and seen that Ian was on the point of hugging Steven.

----------


## Suzanne

I thought last night's episode was brilliant!  Even my husband who hates Eastenders thought it was good.

I can understand Jane's reaction - she had no idea what Ian and Steven had been discussing, only that Steven had been putting her, the kids and Ian through hell for over a week.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wonder if there is any way back at all for Steven from such disgrace. I want to hope there is because I have compassion for him but it is so hard to forgive someone - brother, stepson - or not for causing such pain and creating such havoc.

----------


## Joanne

Ian and the twins will probably forgive him because of obvious emotional ties.

Jane however is different - after what she has gone through recently and with what is still to come I would be surprised if she could ever really forgive him. I certainly couldn't and wouldn't.

But this is a Soap and I expect the Beales, including Steven will all be having a happy Christmas dinner together in a couple of months  and none of this will even be mentioned.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I suppose the gun did go off accidentally when Lucy, Ian and Jane were trying to stop Steven committing sucide. I agree that Jane would find it very difficult. She may be civil to him though for the sake of Ian and the twins. Pat might forgive him because she knows himbetter than anyone - even Ian. Lucy is quite close to him. Ian? - maybe he will come round, eventually. This was such a terrible tragedy though. If only he had not taken Lucy to that flat but handed both the gun and himself in, then maybe Ian would have dropped the charges given that Steven made the effort to hand himself in but on th other hand they wouldn't have reached that understanding. I am now guessing Steven was in this on his own though t one point a lot of people suspected Gina was in on it too though I never believed that.

----------


## Suzanne

> I suppose the gun did go off accidentally when Lucy, Ian and Jane were trying to stop Steven committing sucide. I agree that Jane would find it very difficult. She may be civil to him though for the sake of Ian and the twins. Pat might forgive him because she knows himbetter than anyone - even Ian. Lucy is quite close to him. Ian? - maybe he will come round, eventually. This was such a terrible tragedy though. If only he had not taken Lucy to that flat but handed both the gun and himself in, then maybe Ian would have dropped the charges given that Steven made the effort to hand himself in but on th other hand they wouldn't have reached that understanding. I am now guessing Steven was in this on his own though t one point a lot of people suspected Gina was in on it too though I never believed that.


I respect that you have a lot of empathy for Steven,  he really is a tortured soul.  I never watched EE when Cindy was alive, but listening to Steven last night, it sounds like Steven thought his mother could do no wrong.  He even had a bit of a moment with Dot when she didn't say how wonderful Cindy was to Steven.

Steven was never 'right' though.  I started watching EE about the time Janine was getting all those poison pen letters that came from Steven.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Personally I expected the episode to be a lot better.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Same...I think EE could've done better. Still looking forward to Monday's episode though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I suppose the gun did go off accidentally when Lucy, Ian and Jane were trying to stop Steven committing sucide. I agree that Jane would find it very difficult. She may be civil to him though for the sake of Ian and the twins. Pat might forgive him because she knows himbetter than anyone - even Ian. Lucy is quite close to him. Ian? - maybe he will come round, eventually. This was such a terrible tragedy though. If only he had not taken Lucy to that flat but handed both the gun and himself in, then maybe Ian would have dropped the charges given that Steven made the effort to hand himself in but on th other hand they wouldn't have reached that understanding. I am now guessing Steven was in this on his own though t one point a lot of people suspected Gina was in on it too though I never believed that.
> 
> 
> I respect that you have a lot of empathy for Steven,  he really is a tortured soul.  I never watched EE when Cindy was alive, but listening to Steven last night, it sounds like Steven thought his mother could do no wrong.  He even had a bit of a moment with Dot when she didn't say how wonderful Cindy was to Steven.
> 
> Steven was never 'right' though.  I started watching EE about the time Janine was getting all those poison pen letters that came from Steven.


Thanks for saying that - about the empathy I mean. It's true. I do have a lot of empathy for him and in some ways though I certainly haven't gone through what he has, I can understand how he's thinking and feeling and everything. What he did was definitely wrong but like you said he was never "right". He is very intense about things. He has idolised his dead mum and when he discovered going to New Zealand was a mistake because Simon did not want him he really needed to find someone to blame because he couldn't accept he was wrong and the ideal person was Ian. 

Like the actor said he convinced himself that it was Ian's fault his mum died in prison and he clung to this notion until it became a fixed delusion because it enabled him to blame the man whom he felt had betrayed him by lying to him about his parentage for 13 years. Yes I saw that - I was quite shocked when the culprit of the poison pen letters turned out to be Steven. Yes he has put Cindy on a pedestal - saying how beautiful she was and everything and the twins were a bit scared by his obsession with their dead mum. I have compassion with him despite being angry about his treatment of Ian. Ian as beginning to understand i think but then Lucy sneaked out and ruined everything by bringing along Jane who is unsurprisingly angry and upset and makes the situation worse.

----------


## Siobhan

I found friday was a very dark episode.... loved that Ian picked Jane out of all his ex wifes. Stephen really does need to move on, Ian was right. his move to NZ didn't turn out for stephen so he blames is all on Ian.. Jane should have kept her mouth shut but what a great right hook she gave him

----------


## Katy

I thought it was really good the writing was better than usual as well as it was really gripping listening to Ian and Stephen in the room. All you needed was the dialogue there was no action. I can't wait till Monday.

----------


## Florijo

Considering it was written by one of EE worse writers, it was good. Long dialogue episodes are always harder to watch if the dialogue isn't sharp and snappy but I think the fact it was about such long standing characters such as Ian, Cindy and Steven helped make it interesting. 

I'm not sure there is anyway back for Steven but the fact he isn't being made out to be evil, just messed up, gives hope that they can. Ian and Lucy obviously care about him, as does Pat.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Tonight's episode was fantastic and Aaron was brilliant, even topped Friday night. Yes I believe Steven - it was definitely an accident. He was in complete shock and totally devastated when he injured Jane. I thought Lucy would be quite severe when reminding him that his actions affected all around him not just Ian but she wasn't she was quite calm, well not calm but she didn't seem angry - just hurt, betrayed and bewildered. I can't blame ian for hating Steven at the moment. The gun firing mayhave been an accident but his behaviour was totally despicable. Locking Ian up and allowing his family to believe he was dead, consoling Jane when he was the cause of their misery, manipulating the photos - even Lucy said so and she couldn't believe it. 

The only reason I am sorry for him is because he is ill and even Ian realised it in the end. He still has compassion for Steven - he was shaking and saying things about being unable to eat or sleep - I wonder what he meant by that. Yet if his life in New Zealand - and he himself chose to go - was so bad why did he not ring Ian and ask to come home? Ian would have welcomed him with open arms, the twins would have been delighted and Jane glad to meet him. In general I disapprove of lying to the police naturally but under these circumstances however angry Ian was with her for it, she did right I think. Prison won't benefit Steven - he needs hekp and it's good to see that Ian's affection for Lucy prompted him to go and see his stepson. 

I really hope that when Steven is better they can sort this mess out though Steven is going to have to worlk very hard after what he has done to show his repentance etc. I'm glad Jane realised that she shouldn't have hit him and that he needs help. She saw now that Ian had him calm and what she did made him unstable again.

----------


## Florijo

I feel sorry for Steven - he is ill not evil and that has been the key. He isn't some evil kid out to harm, he is ill.

Brilliant episode tonight. Kudos to Aaron. For his first big acting role, he has been a brilliant find. The bit when he said "Dad" and Ian left was very sad. Ian's devastation in the car was sad too. 

Little Bobby is a star. He is so cute.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was sorry for Steven too and I agree that a psychiatric hospital is better for him than prison. Steven finally called Ian "dad" after so long but its too late, it's just too late. Even if they manage to get through this after he is better - it will never be quite the same again. I can't blame either ian Jae or Lucy for being angry wiyth him - he has wrecked the family and acted against the people who cared most about him, yet he is ill and I sympathise with him. Jane guesed that Steven would have a mental breakdown and she turned out to be absolutely right. Any normal person if unhappy would have done the right thing, rung up and come home but Steven isn't normal - that bit about being confused between images in his head and reality was scary. I wish he could have apologised and thanked Ian for taking him to the hospital but I suppose he wasn't well enough. I wonder how Pat will react to the news.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Loved tonight's episode, the acting was superb from all, i actually thought Melissa stole the show tho. Hope we get some more episode's like this  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joanne

Why did the Police not query why the Beales were in a flat on the top floor of an abandoned tower block? They must have asked them for names and address details so would know that they weren't homeless squatters.

----------

JustJodi (16-10-2007), parkerman (16-10-2007), tammyy2j (16-10-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Why did the Police not query why the Beales were in a flat on the top floor of an abandoned tower block? They must have asked them for names and address details so would know that they weren't homeless squatters.


*Thanks I was thinking of the same thing, the police are going to be really interested,,,cos Ian is there,, his wife is shot and his daughter is there and some unknown assilant has scarpered off .. Ian was reported missing by his wife  and now hes up there in an abondonded housing complex  ..how did his wife know to find him  and his daughter ???*
*Will be interesting to see how EE handles all this,,*

----------


## Joanne

Also Ian told the Police on the phone that he knew who the shooter was. Lucy, as good a liar as she may be then tells the Police a **** and bull story which they seem to swallow completely, no questions asked.

----------


## parkerman

> Why did the Police not query why the Beales were in a flat on the top floor of an abandoned tower block? They must have asked them for names and address details so would know that they weren't homeless squatters.


Just what I was thinking. Lucy's story wouldn't stand up for a second.

Also, isn't Ian lucky to just happen to know someone (who we've never heard of before) who runs a mental health clinic who can take Steven in - probably at the cost of something like Â£3000 a week - immediately?

----------


## Joanne

As far as the Police are aware there is still a gunman on the loose - this has got to be followed up surely. Otherwise, just when Eastenders has been enjoying a purple patch for several months it will lose credibility again.

I wonder if anyone will tell Simon?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why did the Police not query why the Beales were in a flat on the top floor of an abandoned tower block? They must have asked them for names and address details so would know that they weren't homeless squatters.


I thought the same thing

Great episode i felt so sorry for Ian and Steven great acting for all involved. It easy to see how Lucy is Cindy's daughter

----------


## JustJodi

*Does any one think that Simon will show up and take his mixed up son back to New Zealand ?? Or Pat takes him back ( isn't it about time for her to take a HOLIDAY ..shes loosing her tan lol )*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wow it's all so serious!!!!!

If you listen to the show you'd have heard Police ladying saying about Ian having some kind of break down and that's why he was there, as for interogating Lucy at the time, she's a minor so there's only so much can be done on the scene, must questioning is done a day or 2 later, when things have calmed down for the child.

So we'll just have to wait and see what happen's then.

----------


## parkerman

> questioning is done a day or 2 later,


So, in the meantime, the Police let a gunman out on the streets without finding out more about him?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They've done all they can with a minor, she'd be questioned the next day, and yes sometimes a day later Ian would have to be with her. There's no point interviewing two hysterical people, it wouldn't get you anywhere

----------


## JustJodi

> They've done all they can with a minor, she'd be questioned the next day, and yes sometimes a day later Ian would have to be with her. There's no point interviewing two hysterical people, it wouldn't get you anywhere


*Nope you have a woman bleeding with a gunshot wound, a frazzled shabby looking husband, and a freaked out kid,,, I thought it was a bit werid that the police lady let Lucy stay.. I must have sneezed or something,, did the Police Lady see Steven ???*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Does any one think that Simon will show up and take his mixed up son back to New Zealand ?? Or Pat takes him back ( isn't it about time for her to take a HOLIDAY ..shes loosing her tan lol )*


Now is a good time for Simon to return.

Didn't Pat's other granchild David's son Joe also have a mental health problem?

I think Steven and the actor playing him are a great addition to the cast, anyone know if Steven will return?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Originally Posted by Jessie Wallace
> 
> 
> They've done all they can with a minor, she'd be questioned the next day, and yes sometimes a day later Ian would have to be with her. There's no point interviewing two hysterical people, it wouldn't get you anywhere
> 
> 
> *Nope you have a woman bleeding with a gunshot wound, a frazzled shabby looking husband, and a freaked out kid,,, I thought it was a bit werid that the police lady let Lucy stay.. I must have sneezed or something,, did the Police Lady see Steven ???*


She let Lucy stay because it was Steven her Brother, she didn't know about him shooting Jane!

----------


## Florijo

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Does any one think that Simon will show up and take his mixed up son back to New Zealand ?? Or Pat takes him back ( isn't it about time for her to take a HOLIDAY ..shes loosing her tan lol )*
> 
> 
> Now is a good time for Simon to return.
> 
> Didn't Pat's other granchild David's son Joe also have a mental health problem?
> ...


Yes Joe had schizophrenia.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Does any one think that Simon will show up and take his mixed up son back to New Zealand ?? Or Pat takes him back ( isn't it about time for her to take a HOLIDAY ..shes loosing her tan lol )*


Didn't she just return? Her tan is fading a bit, you're right.

----------


## Florijo

Can Denise *please* change the record. It is getting tiresome now and not in the least bit funny. The new Masoods look good but as i said can we stop this silly little feud now.

Ian/Jane stuff was good.

----------


## Joanne

I felt so sorry for Jane tonight. I actually had tears in my eyes when the Doctor told them that he'd had to remove her womb.

----------


## Abbie

> I felt so sorry for Jane tonight. I actually had tears in my eyes when the Doctor told them that he'd had to remove her womb.


I know it was so sad, I feel so sorry for her. I realy like the ian and jane stuff at the moment and normally I cant stand Ian

----------


## Johnny Allen

Monday's episode felt like the old Eastenders, excellent drama and top notch acting Aaron and Adam Woodyatt were exceptional as was Melissa and Laurie Brett (who has been one of the finest performer in the show for months on end).

----------


## Abbie

I really did like Mondays, Pat was very funny- lol the Wizard of Oz

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know - that was sad but didn't Ian have a vasectomy? So it wouldn't be possible anyway. I still can't help thinking they have more than enough children. Ian has 2 sons, a daughter and a stepson - more than enough. The nurse is right - the "gunman" had no idea of the damage he caused but knowing Steven I'm sure he will be shocked and guilt ridden about it.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I know - that was sad but didn't Ian have a vasectomy? So it wouldn't be possible anyway.


They can reverse vasectomy's so i think it will have been possible

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I know - that was sad but didn't Ian have a vasectomy? So it wouldn't be possible anyway.
> 
> 
> They can reverse vasectomy's so i think it will have been possible


I remember him going to the doctors or something to talk about it getting done

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> ...


Yeah i remember that too, bet he is kicking himself that they didn't get it sorted sooner

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That moment yesterday when Ian was saying to Steven - What did I do to you to deserve all that? What did Jane ever do to you? etc - it was all very heart rending - And steven just sat there shaking. He seemed calmer afterwards but his eyes still did't look normal and then he was on the phone today to Pat - he has a right to know i think about Jane's womb being removed and Im sure Pat would tell him. I can't help feeling sorry for him despite all the damage he did because he's not well and is good at heart.

----------


## Joanne

I don't think for a second that the fact that Ian has 4 children already will in anyway compensate Jane for not being able to have children of her own.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

No of course not Joanne - I'm not saying that for a moment. I was just thinking in terms of practicality maybe it is not a good idea to keep having babies that's all.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> No of course not Joanne - I'm not saying that for a moment. I was just thinking in terms of practicality maybe it is not a good idea to keep having babies that's all.


In all fairness it isn't a case of "keep" in Jane's case, even if they were just to have the one together it would be better than none

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> didn't Ian have a vasectomy?


Yes he did, but it didn't work hense how he has Bobby as his son now. He may have had it done again, but i'm not aware of that, i can't say that i pay attention to ever tiny detail of the show lol

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wonder - does a mental illness affect you physically then? I'm just thinking about what Steven said on Monday - throwing up whenhe ate, being unable to sleep and shaking like that.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I wonder - does a mental illness affect you physically then? I'm just thinking about what Steven said on Monday - throwing up whenhe ate, being unable to sleep and shaking like that.


yes it does. and all those symptoms are related to complete and utter stress anyway.

so does Pat know everything? i understand that she was at the hospital and knew Jane had been shot and all that, but does she definately know it was Steven and where he now is? oh yeah, and how on earth is Peter supposed to believe that story Ian made up?!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Peter did look a bit suspicious when he saw the way Ian was acting. If it were me of course, Ian would have no chance of concealing what's been going on. I don't know if Pat knows but I think she must know or at least guess because she wouldn't have been so shocked when Steven rang her otherwise. Lucy disapears and so does Steven. Jane says she needs to go out. Then Ian reappears and Pat hears Jane has been shot. Then Steven rings up. Doesn't take a genius to work it out.

----------


## Siobhan

I think pat does know.. I think Ian or lucy told her... Anyways..how sad was that bit where Ian goes to see peter and bobby... I bawled like a baby  :Crying:  it was so so sweet.... 

Poor Jane... my heart goes out to her.. all she ever wanted was her own child and she can't have that now

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm sorry for all of them - this was such a tragedy, the whole thing.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Again Adam and Lauries performances brought tears to my eyes. Must still be the hormones. Superb acting. I hope they do not spoil it with any more dumb Phil and Ian scenes.

Classic scenes. Really gripping stuff. Can not get enough of it.

----------


## Florijo

re: Phil/Ian scenes. I hope now they finally move on from Mitchell/beale feuds. Let the characters mature and realise that their kids are more important not silly little feuds

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was rewatching the old Steven clips. It was so funny when Steven said "Get Lucy to shut up? You might as well ask the sun not to rise." Aaron plays him with real charisma sometimes and you really feel comfortable around him. I thought I wouldn't mind sitting next to him in the pub and having a drink or being in Lucy's shoes with him as an older brother even despite knowing what he did to Ian.

----------


## Joanne

Why didn't Bradley just go to bed?  :Wal2l:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  I know! Did I miss something at the beginning? Why did he keep falling asleep?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Charlie and that kilt  :Rotfl:  So funny

----------


## Joanne

He had been at work all night.

----------

StarsOfCCTV (18-10-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*hmmmmmmm I think I am going to like the guy who plays the Indian woman's hubby,, Too bad Denise wasn't around to over hear what  the wife told the hubby ( loosing all their possessions  cos hubby wanted CHEAP )( moving van /removal van whatever u guys call it over there )*
*Charlie looked awful in that kilt,, Mo never knows when to shut up does she..*
*Wow  I thought that the Mitchells had tons of money (where is Phil and Ben any ways ????)*
*Peggy must have run up that 40 thousand pound debt when she re decorated the house and the Queen Vic .. didn't Marco/Mario (?) rip her off ???( cos there was NO CHANGE in the Queen Vic....*
*Minty was a heart attack waiting to happen when he was tucking in that fry up...*
*This evenings episode was OK...

*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Wow I thought that the Mitchells had tons of money (where is Phil and Ben any ways ????)*


They went to Portugal to stay with Grant, Phil needed the time with Ben. I was wondering do children get time off that easily in England? Isn't there inspection or anything? Cannot believe it could be that easy to take kids out of school for such a long time. Must be the teacher in me, did not anyone else notice it?

----------

JustJodi (19-10-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Wow I thought that the Mitchells had tons of money (where is Phil and Ben any ways ????)*
> 
> 
> 
>  I was wondering do children get time off that easily in England? Isn't there inspection or anything? Cannot believe it could be that easy to take kids out of school for such a long time. Must be the teacher in me, did not anyone else notice it?



Personally, I have given up any hope that Eastenders will actually conform to any sort of reality.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


I was about to say the same thing you said  Parkerman,, JJ   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I cracked up with charlie in the kilt  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Did you see the look on everyone's faces when Mammy Bradley walked in.. when did she become so strong.. wasn't she an emotional wreck the last time we saw her???

Peggy has no money!!! what happened to the black hole bank account and "drinks are on me" slogan????

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Personally, I have given up any hope that Eastenders will actually conform to any sort of reality.


Well fair enough! I had to have a reality check. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I cracked up with charlie in the kilt 
> Did you see the look on everyone's faces when Mammy Bradley walked in.. when did she become so strong.. wasn't she an emotional wreck the last time we saw her???
> 
> Peggy has no money!!! what happened to the black hole bank account and "drinks are on me" slogan????


I'm with you on Bradleys mother, I wondered how she was going to fit in. But where are Sean and Jean?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It all just seemed to me like silly little stories lastnight that had no purpose other than to fill the episode, wasnt anything overly fantastic but it was ok

Charlie in a kilt though - got to love that  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Priceless!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Mo was hilarious last night and also Charlie in the kilt was priceless  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Where was Ian and Jane i thought they would be more on them. 

BTW is Tanya still pregnant?

Poor Minty i hope he will be ok. 

Anyone else think Garry may now have his eye now on Carly

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Mo was hilarious last night and also Charlie in the kilt was priceless   
> 
> Where was Ian and Jane i thought they would be more on them. 
> 
> BTW is Tanya still pregnant?
> 
> Poor Minty i hope he will be ok. 
> 
> Anyone else think Garry may now have his eye now on Carly


Tanya's still pregnant.. :Smile:  

Me and my mum feel bad for laughing at Minty because we thought he was just kidding around at first  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Garry and Carly..yes I think there is something there too..but will Garry ever act on it? He seems to have gotten over Dawn quick!  :Lol:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

The poor Beales deserve a break after their fantastic storyline. Don't worry they'll be back I'm sure. I personally think the entire family should be in therapy, not just Steven beause they have all been through trauma. 

Yes Tanya is still pregnant I think. I didn't think for a minute that Minty was putting it on. He didn't have to do that - Hazel likes him as he is. He doesnt have to change for her. Garry and Carly - yeah they'd be good together. Charlie looked stupidin that kilt. I'm not surprised Bradley refused. Poor Bradley just wanted to get some sleep and nobody would leave him alone.

----------


## Siobhan

Oh my god.. how much of a spoilt cow was roxy tonight???? it was all me me me..

----------


## Florijo

I love the Masoods, especially the dad!  :Big Grin: 

Tanya v Rachel was hilarious!  :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Oh my god.. how much of a spoilt cow was roxy tonight???? it was all me me me..


Yeah she was a bit, but then she stuck up for Peggy at the end  :Big Grin:  

Eastenders had a brainwave creating Mr Masood he's so funny  :Lol:

----------


## Joanne

Stacey has been miserable for so long now that I can't remember her ever being happy. Has she ever been happy?

----------


## Perdita

Loved Minty tonight as he was laying in the Post Office and told Hazel:
Look at me, I am like Homer Simpson on a bad day.  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:  
Hope we get more brilliant scenes with Tanya and Rachael too.  :Clap:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wonder if Pat ever suspected Steven was behind Ian's disappearance. I mean on the 2nd of october she told Steven that she rang Simon who said he had some trouble in New Zealand. Simon denied that it was his dad getting a gierlfriend and was evasive when asked if it was Ian and Pat said something along the lines of "You turning up in England after all these years and ian not being here - I know your secrets, something isn't right".

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Eastenders had a brainwave creating Mr Masood he's so funny



They definately did he's comic gold, so funny I love the Masood funny, him clean with the feather duster cracked me up. And Tanya and Rachel were funny having little digs at each other, I can see Tanya giving her a smack sometime very soon. Loved Roxy telling the Ballifs to get lost.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

So glad Roxie came in when she did  :Cheer:  least she didn't hold a grudge for long

I don't like the new lot much yet but maybe i will change my mind, though i did like it (i forget which episode it was) when Denise was saying that the woman had the nerve to stand there and smile at her and Kevin said she was being friendly and Denise was like no way was she being friendly  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

I loved that, Classic. They didn't seem like very good bayliffs though, being scared off like that. I'm surprised at the fact that they didn't think to bring an axe or something like the ones that evicted the Ferrairas did, because they'd sent Peggy plenty of letters and called The Vic many times. 

Loved the Denise stuff too, and especially where Kevin was telling her to be friendly and then he realised that it was the postman that was like, "How do I know you're Mr K Wicks? Have a good day now, Mr K Wicks!" actually lived there. 

Can't wait to see how Jane is with Steven after she comes out as she now can't have a baby.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

That Mr K Wicks thing was really odd, but entertaining

----------


## Joanne

Silly Peggy. Presumably she's planned tonight's break in at the Vic by Sean as a way of getting some Insurance money. With her current situation surely she doesn't think she can get away with it?

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmmm but what is in it for Sean ??? He wouldn't have done it if he wasn't getting something out of it..*
*I wonder if PEGGYS insurance is up to date for the Vic.. cos if it isn't all that RUCKUS she staged would have been for nothing* 

*small off topic question :*


*OK A QUESTION FOR EVERY ONE  WHO USED TO LIVE IN 41 ( WHERE THE MASOODS ARE LIVING NOW )*

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *OK A QUESTION FOR EVERY ONE  WHO USED TO LIVE IN 41 ( WHERE THE MASOODS ARE LIVING NOW )*


it's Ruby Allen's house! she, sean, stacey and bradders lived there for a while. 
alfie and co lived there before that, i think janine and barry before them, and even earlier Pat and Roy.

----------

JustJodi (22-10-2007)

----------


## Florijo

Maybe Sean did it so she would give him a job?? It can't be a cut of the insurance money that would come her way cos she will need all of that to pay off her debts.

I really like the Masoods, especially the dad. They have really fitted in well. Next job for tptb is to make sure they mingle with the crowd and dont become cut off -they're arent enough proper friendships in EE right now. Do Stacey, Bradley, Sean, Denise et al actually have any friends at all? 

Peggy and Sean actually have good chemistry. I don't mean in _that_ way but i like their interactions. Peggy is asking for trouble though.

----------


## Joanne

Did she actually sign the Vic over to Felix? We saw her go to but didn't he say she would have the money by the end of the month which is when she is due another visit from the bailiffs? If she did sign it over then why would she still need to stage the break in?

----------


## JustJodi

*I saw the same thing Joanne,, no idea if she did,, but did u see the bank book she got out of the drawer ??( an odd place for a bank book)  it was Bens savings account of 626 pds .. she was supposed to come up with 500 and give it to Felix tomorrow,, I hope she didn't take her grand sons money to pay that con man.( if she indeed signed any thing with him)*
*Also FloriJo  if Peggy and Sean get CAUGHT it is INSURANCE FRAUD,, I am a bit surprised Sean wants to get in trouble after he had been banged up not so long ago ?????????????*

----------


## tammyy2j

Heather was brillant you have to love her character. Mo was hilarious. Max is such a sleeze glad there was some mention of Jack Branning and you could see Max doesn't get on with him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Peggy storyline seems a bit out of nowhere for me, other than that a good episode last night.

----------


## Siobhan

> This Peggy storyline seems a bit out of nowhere for me, other than that a good episode last night.


Not really... I read an piece in a local tv guide, they interviewed Barbara and she thought it was a bit out of nowhere until they told her that she spent money on the cruise, doing up the Vic, the wedding and she then realised if you did all that in "real life" then yes, it would add up to a fortune... This also puts an end to the black hole bank account she seemed to have

----------


## Florijo

It is good that the Mitchell's Magic Money Tree seems to have finally dried up, alrough Phil isn't aware of any problems yet...

----------


## JustJodi

Hmmmmmmm looks like perhaps Grant and Phil are going to have to bail momma outta trouble,, I guess if the cousins can't help  Ronnie is gonna hafta sneak in a call to Cuz Phil and Cuz Grant.. :Searchme:  

BTW  is it just me or has the VIC not changed since the 'MAke over "  Lol

----------


## tammyy2j

> BTW  is it just me or has the VIC not changed since the 'MAke over "  Lol


Yes i haven't seen any changes either except the introduction of the couch

----------


## Chris_2k11

the curtains, wallpaper and floor are all different. I like the new look now. although i dont think that couch looks right at all, its a pub not a furniture shop.

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess I was not that impressed with this evenings episode,, especially the farce with Peggy and the fake break in..*
*The  Masoods are going to be an interesting family to watch,, the husband is a hoot.. desecting a frog in the kitchen   * 
*I can not believe that big Mo was so calluous about the wedding invitations . If it was me that was getting married,I would just grab my fella and go to city hall than put up with all the tug of war that is going on..*
*Jase and Dawn,,,,,, hmmmmmm...... I wonder what Jase looks like under all that facial hair,, he does look like he would be a good lookin fella ...*
*I am curious about Jase's past..Does any one have a clue what it might be ????*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Enjoyed the stuff with the Mitchells, good acting from Ronnie when she had a go at Peggy. Dawn/Jase stuff is a bit predictable, i can see them getting together soon. Tanya and Sean scenes were good, you can tell she wants him, its only a matter of time! Masood stuff was ok apart from the bossy mother ordering everyone about, dunno who she thinks she is. my mam's nicknamed her Sergant Major haha

----------


## parkerman

You have to admit that the Masood Family is about 1000% better than the Ferreira Family!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

I'm loving Jase at the minute i think theres definitly something deeper about his past. I really can't wait to find out what it is. I have to say the Masoods are getting better to, i think i will really like them. I think introducing them slowly has helped.

----------


## Siobhan

> You have to admit that the Masood Family is about 1000% better than the Ferreira Family!!!


Parkerman.. I don't think that would be too difficult... a pile of chopped wood would be an improvement on that family

I enjoyed last night.. I liked that Sean gave the money to Ronnie cause he knows Peggy was not stable... Tanya/Sean.. not sure on that one....

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jase is a single dad on benefits yet he can give Dawn money?  :Searchme:   :Searchme:  

I'm loving Heather. She is a great character. Well done Ronnie for having a go at Peggy

----------


## Siobhan

> So Jase is a single dad on benefits yet he can give Dawn money?


he is working too.. he did the video shop for Phil and was working on the house for Masoods.. he is doing bits and pieces so he was helping dawn out

----------

tammyy2j (24-10-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> You have to admit that the Masood Family is about 1000% better than the Ferreira Family!!!
> 
> 
> Parkerman.. I don't think that would be too difficult... a pile of chopped wood would be an improvement on that family
> 
> I enjoyed last night.. I liked that Sean gave the money to Ronnie cause he knows Peggy was not stable... Tanya/Sean.. not sure on that one....


*Sean is one smart cooky...giving the money to Peggy would be a mistake, he knows she has money problems and she would probably go get a facial or something with it,, one good thing was she did not sign the Vic over to that con man ( Felix )*
*Sean told Tanya all the things she wanted to hear from Max and was tempted cos she was feeling UGLY and UNATTRACTIVE cos of her pregancy. Max is being a doody head just cause his teen lover rejected him. note to Max: HONEY YOU AREN'T ALL THAT *

----------


## tindie

Eastender as been great for last 2 weeks 
i love The New Family and Heather as been great too 
also like Monday ep Garry and Minty talking about Rugby.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sean is one smart cooky...giving the money to Peggy would be a mistake, he knows she has money problems and she would probably go get a facial or something with it,, one good thing was she did not sign the Vic over to that con man ( Felix )[/B]
> *Sean told Tanya all the things she wanted to hear from Max and was tempted cos she was feeling UGLY and UNATTRACTIVE cos of her pregancy. Max is being a doody head just cause his teen lover rejected him. note to Max: HONEY YOU AREN'T ALL THAT *


I think Max is so horrible to Tanya, he should be comforting her. Who does he think he is? Feeling sorry for Tanya. Bradley's mum is such a dragon. I know she stole Max from her but a pregnant woman should not have to deal whith so much stress.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah bradleys normally such a sweetie always looking out for everyone, so i cant believe he asked her to come and sort this out surely he should have known what trouble she would bring with her,

although classic quote

rachel: max has always been jealous of his little brother, he only gets his rejects
tanya: oh is that how you met

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> So Jase is a single dad on benefits yet he can give Dawn money?   
> 
> 
> he is working too.. he did the video shop for Phil and was working on the house for Masoods.. he is doing bits and pieces so he was helping dawn out


Yes, but just how much did he get from the Masoods? How much does one of those buggies cost? Yet, he paid for it, paid Mickey his wages and offered Dawn even more money. Obviously Mr Masood pays a lot more than the minimum wage!

----------


## Katy

i forgot about Heather she is briliant, i like Garrys mum as well. She is really good. 
I can't believe that Tanya is 7 months gone, it really doesnt seem that long on screen.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> although classic quote
> 
> rachel: max has always been jealous of his little brother, he only gets his rejects
> tanya: oh is that how you met


lmao  :Big Grin:  must have missed that one!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Another good episode tonight, Mas pretending to be his wife to fall Denise was priceless. The Branning/Slater meal had trouble written all over it, love the insults from Rachel and Tanya at each other. Mo's remark about Charlie and kebabs was very funny. And the Jase stuff is shapping up well, looks like this storyline is going to go deep looking forward to it. Im even starting to like Heather now.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> And the Jase stuff is shapping up well, looks like this storyline is going to go deep looking forward to it.


yeah i agree. i'm totally loving Jase's character, there's so much to him and you can see he's trying to do the right thing etc but is coming unstuck, its quite realistic.

----------


## Siobhan

If I am getting this right... was Jase a football hooligan or something? 
Love the bit with Mas pretending to be his wife on the phone to Denise. Sean telling Jean that mobiles go on fire a lot and then Dot asking abbie if that was true  :Lol:  
My daughter was asking me something but I missed what Lauren said to get sent to her room.. can someone fill me in please?

----------


## JustJodi

*I am not really sure what Lauren said that warranted her to be sent to her room, but Max was being really snipey during this episode.. he has his ex wife, wife and teen lover in the same room .. I also missed exactly what she said .. it happened really quick..*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> If I am getting this right... was Jase a football hooligan or something? 
> Love the bit with Mas pretending to be his wife on the phone to Denise. Sean telling Jean that mobiles go on fire a lot and then Dot asking abbie if that was true  
> My daughter was asking me something but I missed what Lauren said to get sent to her room.. can someone fill me in please?


Rachel said the wedding will be more like a show and Lauren said more like a pantomine that is why she won't be a bridesmaid, least i think it was Rachel that said that, but that is what Lauren said

----------


## Siobhan

is that all??? my god, that doesn't warrant been sent to your room.... how snappy is Max??

----------


## JustJodi

*When Max ordered Lauren to her room every one was like  why ??*
*It was really trivial..Even Dot was like * 
*Max has a real PROBLEM  ( with his little brain )*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think i would be too if i had someone like Rachel around, she is a bit annoying, well i say a bit more like alot, she just has something horrible to say all the time

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think the reason Max sent lauren to her room is becuase rachel had made some sort of snipe about Max and Tanya being soft on the kids.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Pretty average episode, i can't even remember what happened except the bit with Stacey's phone, how obvious was it Jean had that  :Lol:  and whats the odds of mother and daughter having the same mobile

----------


## Johnny Allen

> is that all??? my god, that doesn't warrant been sent to your room.... how snappy is Max??



I thought her tone was a little rude, I think it was more a case of how she said it rather than what she said. Mind you Max has always been a little bit tough on her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> and whats the odds of mother and daughter having the same mobile


well my parents have exactly the same phpne as me, because they're so useless with them and have to have one i know how to use. i can imagine jean slater being the same! although saying that, the model of phone they have is a pretty expensive one!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Why does the Eastenders website keep crashing? It's been like that since yesterday and I've always had to say End Task.

----------


## Florijo

Phil Hunter has transferred to Walford CID!  :Big Grin:  It will take ages to see him as Jack.

----------


## Siobhan

> Phil Hunter has transferred to Walford CID!  It will take ages to see him as Jack.


lol... I was just talking to Vicky about that... I was expecting to see Sam Nixon come round the corner when he cornered Damien. 
Ok.. does anyone know, was Bradley always in contact with Jack? As far as we were told, bradley didn't know his dad when Max came to walford but he is chatting to Jack like he know him all his life?

Nice on Ronnie for the stunt she pulled!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  Ronnie's great! Good thinking!

Oh dear...the phone..Sean's face when he read the texts!  :EEK!:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

So glad Ronnie got Damien to leave, don't like him he is a creep, however i am loving Jack (though i agree it is hard to see him as anyone else other than Phil Hunter, he even dresses the same) but yeah i can't remember the last EE character that i have liked in their first episode but Jack i certainly do

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm impressed wth Jack but he's not charismatic in the same way as Steven Beale. I agree that Damian was a prat but I still don't think Ronnie had the right to set him up like that though she did not pres charges but instead blackmailed him into leaving without Roxy and giving her the money. Jack's quite smart - he realised what Ronnie did and observed the discrepancy in the blouse. Yes Sean certainly uspects sometyhing's up now and he is quite possessive of Stacey though he has no right to read her text messages - sister or not.

----------


## LostVoodoo

crikey Roni can be scary at times. i think we learnt a bit more about her tonight, she's normally overshadowed by Roxy.

----------


## Florijo

Sean is just over protective cos he is making up for lost time. He had no right but then all brothers/fathers are over protective on EE.

----------


## JustJodi

*I think I am gonna like Jack..not only is he a cutie, but he can actually act :-p*
*About Sean.. he has suspected something was going on between Stacey and SOMEONE for a while now..I think he is just being the protective OLDER BROTHER..and at the same time, he really shouldn't have read all those texts.Too late now he knows something is afoot but he isn't quite SURE WHO.* 

*Hmmmmmm did some one say that there would not be an EE episode on Friday,, according to the BBC TV guide they will be on, the SPICE GIRLS are just doing a THING, ..THE big Children in Need event is not for another 2 weeks according to the BBC website.. so we get an hour of EE on Thurs and the normal time on Fri,,*

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah it's on. And it's on for an hour on Thurs  :Big Grin: . 

I really, really, can't stand those Mitchell sisters. They do my head in. I can't decide which one I don't like the most... 

I'm enjoying the build up to the wedding  :Big Grin: . And that Jack is hot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Uh oh my Dad's not going to be happy if it's an hour on Thursday he's getting back on Friday!  :Lol:  

I agree, Jack is hot!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:  New eye candy  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack is hot EE needs some eye candy since Denis died he will definitely fill the void. So Max and Jack don't like each other or get on should be interesting :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

> Jack is hot EE needs some eye candy since Denis died he will definitely fill the void.


Speaking as a male, I am not interested in Dennis or Jack as eye candy. As far as I'm concerned there is an enormous difference between Nigel Harman and Scott Maslen and that is that whereas Nigel is only at his best when playing a plank of wood, Scott can actually act. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Jack is hot EE needs some eye candy since Denis died he will definitely fill the void.
> 
> 
> Speaking as a male, I am not interested in Dennis or Jack as eye candy. As far as I'm concerned there is an enormous difference between Nigel Harman and Scott Maslen and that is that whereas Nigel is only at his best when playing a plank of wood, Scott can actually act.


While i agree Scott can act i disagree about Nigel not being able to act, i have seen him in theatre and he was very good, i also think he was rather good in Eastenders aswell as the other TV work he has done since leaving EE

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sean looked evil just now. Can't wait for Thursday.  :EEK!:  
Saw a preview on the BBC website.

----------


## Florijo

Woo Thank you Sean!  :Big Grin:  Finally someone has stopped being blind, deaf and stupid and worked it out!

----------


## Joanne

I am sick to death of Stacey's miserable face. Has a bride to be ever looked so permanently fed up? Any mention of the wedding whether discussing the preperations, trying on wedding dresses, the pre-wedding meal and even the hen party has featured Stacey with a face like a slapped backside. Surely at least one person should have noticed that she doesn't actually look like someone who's looking forward to getting married.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (30-10-2007)

----------


## Florijo

> I am sick to death of Stacey's miserable face. Has a bride to be ever looked so permanently fed up? Any mention of the wedding whether discussing the preperations, trying on wedding dresses, the pre-wedding meal and even the hen party has featured Stacey with a face like a slapped backside. Surely at least one person should have noticed that she doesn't actually look like someone who's looking forward to getting married.


Stacey is a miserable bore! The worst thing they ever did was put her with the Brannings. I was so sick of everyone suddenly becoming blind, stupid and deaf throughout Stax. How Bradley does not notice is beyond me.

----------


## CrazyLea

I have to disagree with the majority. I love Stacey, and I actually like the "Stax" stuff. Quite good I reckon. But I am glad that it's finally out! I'm really looking forward to the wedding  :Cheer: . 

I do wish Ronnie and Roxy would moveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee far away if possible  :Big Grin: . Or die an "accidental" death. They could hire me as the assasin  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thank god someone finally knows about the affair, albeit 10 months too late!!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (31-10-2007)

----------


## Joanne

I liked Ronnie and Roxy when they first joined - especially Ronnie. Now though I think we've seen too much of them too quickly, I think we need to have a break from them. Ronnie is being portrayed as some sort of superwoman who can fix any situation and it's getting a bit farcical. I really hope we don't see something ridiculous on Friday when she's arranged to have this polka game. I know last night she said they were still Â£4k short of Peggy's total debt repayment so I'm sure she will win enough to cover that but I've got a horrible feeling she'll win a huge amount - ie enough to buy the club or at least put down a deposit for it.

----------


## Florijo

I do rate Stacey as a character but her face has been  :Sad:  for months now. I love her scenes with her brother and mum but not with Max. The fallout should be brilliant though.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad someone now knows about Stax affair and that is it Sean.  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

I'm thinking that Jack will found out also he seems to know about Max's philandering past 

Poor Garry give up on Dawn she don't want you.

Does Roxy still like Jas i got that impression for the way she was with Dawn and also Jas? I would prefer Jas with Roxy than Dawn.

I agree i did like the Mitchell sisters at the beginning but we are being overpowered with them now

----------


## Florijo

I did laugh last night when Mickey said "No wonder Stacey has a smile on her face" LMAO, Stacey smile?  :EEK!:  

The stag and hen do was a bit pathetic. Since when where Minty and Garry mates with Bradley? And Honey and Preeti are hardly mates with Stacey either.

----------


## parkerman

Actually, neither Stacey nor Bradley have any friends of their own age at all.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I did laugh last night when Mickey said "No wonder Stacey has a smile on her face" LMAO, Stacey smile?  
> 
> The stag and hen do was a bit pathetic. Since when where Minty and Garry mates with Bradley? And Honey and Preeti are hardly mates with Stacey either.


Actually can i just say i agree that hen/stag night was pathetic, what happened to the days of drunk antics and strippers (something like Lynn had 6 years ago) Mo usually does well with hen parties buti was rather dissapointed

----------


## JustJodi

*Hummmmmmm... I can hardly imagine Stacey with a smile on her face.. shes been looking rather consipiated as of late.. She does not act like the TO BE married woman.. its like she is being led to the hanging tree..There has not been very much LOVEY DOVEY between Stacey and Bradley since they got back together or engaged,, sorry this whole story line is a wash out and as every one said PATHETIC* 
*I am very much looking forward to this evenings episode..*

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*GASP*  :EEK!:  The camera! Nooo! Bet one day they'll all sit down to watch the lovely wedding video and when that pops up!...Uh oh! :Ninja:  

What is Ronnie thinking taking  some of that money that was meant to pay Peggy's debt?!  :Nono:  

Good episode!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I was actually qite bored watching the wedding, thought is was personally a bit of a let down.... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## instinct

Totally crap episode, seriously. I mean it was exciting at times but nothing really hapened, it was like a long episode for Sean finding out. The last half hour I was bored stiff and just when I thought EE was getting good again, doesn't EE know that people want revalations this story has been going on for *a year* and still nothing.

Also the whole camera thing would have been better if Tanya or Lauren held onto it, because we all know that this is just gonna drag and drag for like another year.

Overall very disappointed, EE going downhill again and are afraid to explore new storylines so they drag the same ones on for a year.

----------


## Debs

> I was actually qite bored watching the wedding, thought is was personally a bit of a let down....


completely agree, i was expecting for the affair to come out at long last but no.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

boring episode and a whole hour of it too,

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I'm disappointed too. I was hoping that everyone would find out about it!!!!! Grrrrrr. Better not go on too long! When are Bradley and Stacey back?? I liked the Sean/Tanya stuff though, lol.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Sadly i knew the story wasn't ending today and that it would be full of Sean finding out and be boring as hell but i still sat and watched it and quite frankly i wish i didn't, not even got much to say about it, total yawn fest

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I actually liked the hour long wedding - I thought it was just brilliant. That was so nice of Bradley - saying he didn't want to know Stacey's secrets and that he loved her for herself and then saying he didn't deserve her when actually she doesn't deserve him.  I'm glad Sean said nothing - would have been pointless anyway. He would only do it to get Tanya and I doubt Tanya would want to be with the man who wrecked her marriage. I couldn't help feeling a little sorry for Max when he said he didn't know what was wrong with him and that a married man with children shouldn't act as he does but Stacey's right - she will always feel for Max but after initial awkwardness he would become a kind of special friend she could confide in - that makes more sense. He is like a father figure. Though he is not messed up the way Steven is he still ought to get help to deal with his own issues - the actor's right, he is an addictive liar and despite genuinely loving his wife, son and the girls jhe kind of needs that danger and passion and standing on a razor edge and he doesn't let anyone close, not even Tanya. Stacey did right in marrying Bradley though. Even Max told her to marry him in the end, and Sean.

----------


## Florijo

I liked the ep. Felt for Sean and even though I can't stand the man, Max knows he has a problem. I think a fair few Walfordians need the phone number of the mental health clinic Steven is at. 

The whole thing was very Sharongate with the tape recording. The Revealed thing afterwards said that the   Spoiler:    video gets copied on to DVD with the laptop when they get back.

----------


## instinct

I also felt sorry for Sean, I know he wanted to reveal the secret to get Tanya but he does genuinley care for Stacey and was also trying to protect her.

But the rest of his family and others just thought he was being evil because he was a miserable git.

Good episode for Sean showed more to his character.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-11-2007)

----------


## Abbie

Lol Im guessing in soapland this tape was able to record hours and hours, cos My tapes only record an hour, we've had some that do Five before

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-11-2007), JustJodi (02-11-2007), parkerman (02-11-2007)

----------


## Joanne

I feel really sorry for Jean too. Sean is just so persistently horrible to her but she never takes offence and is always really nice to him. Nice touch in the Church when her reading came good in the end.

----------


## tindie

Great 1 hour ep 
i was on the edge of my seat, 
All the way few,  

I Think was good idea it did't come out the wedding,   
When they do find out, it not going to be big, it's going be *HUGE!*


i think they want to make this HUGE like Shrongate 
Grant find out  2 years after didn't he? 
hell broken lose then i think They want the same affect.

That what i think anyway

----------


## tammyy2j

Big disappointment i expected it to be better  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

Yes, it is very much a ticking timebomb like Sharongate and the tape.

Sad thing for Stacey is that she made her choice but its still all on camera.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Really excellent episode last night!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I've missed all this week because of being on holiday (and missed past few weeks too) I dip in and out of EE usually..but did the affair actually come out in last night's episode? I was expecting Tanya, Bradley and everyone to find out at the church.  :Confused:  

I might watch tonight, or just catch it on Sunday.

----------


## Chris_2k11

2012 - The Stacey/Max affair continues..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> 2012 - The Stacey/Max affair continues..


lol


I really liked tonights episode, and Im really likeing sean at the moment which is werid

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I quite enjoyed tonights.. well I say tonights, I didn't go too much on the poker bit - sooo predictable! But I enjoyed the rest, particularly the Sean stuff. Spesh the end with Jean.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It was predictable with the poker game but it was still tense watching it hoping Ronnie would win (not that i wanted Jack to lose but i wanted to see Ronnie win it for Peggy really)

You just know Shaun wants to tell someone about Max & Stacey but then he remembers he loves his sister and decides not to

----------


## Abbie

By the way I missed it when Jack came in, how is he related?

----------


## CrazyLea

He's Max's brother.......................

----------

Abbie (02-11-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> He's Max's brother.......................


Thanks, I thought so, the way they acted at the beginning of the wedding, but I wasnt too sure

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought Ronnie was going to lose! Roxy's face every time she put money down!  :Lol:  Great episode  :Big Grin:  I am also strangely liking Sean at the moment..

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-11-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brilliant acting from Rob Kaninsky at the end, he's turning into a great character

----------


## instinct

> Brilliant acting from Rob Kaninsky at the end, he's turning into a great character


I know, exactly what I was going to say, EE are showing more of him and building his character with energy and using a lot of dramatic scenes.

EE are doing things a lot better recently.

----------


## parkerman

Why has Jim never mentioned Jack?

----------


## JustJodi

*Parkerman he has mentioned him, when he asked Max hows the old man,, Max was like oh hes ok, then at the Vic he finds out from Tanya that Jim has had a stroke and Jack turns on Max,, he also has talked to Dot about him ,so hes "talking about him"  sorta,,,*

----------


## parkerman

No, I said why has Jim never mentioned Jack, not why has Jack never mentioned Jim.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No, I said why has Jim never mentioned Jack, not why has Jack never mentioned Jim.



Long lost relatives are always popping up in soaps (not just EE).  Its a quick way of establishing them.

----------


## Joanne

Do we know how much money Ronnie won last night in the end?

----------


## Abbie

I dunno, didnt she wnat to win 4 grand or something?

----------


## alan45

WSell after another few months I decided to dip into EE to see the much vaunted Wedding episode. How TF this apology of a soap won the NTAs is beyond me.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> WSell after another few months I decided to dip into EE to see the much vaunted Wedding episode. How TF this apology of a soap won the NTAs is beyond me.



Yeah, but the award was for most popular soap. I sense Al, that you dont like EE that much (  :Lol: ) but the award wasnt to do with the quality, but the popularity!  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> WSell after another few months I decided to dip into EE to see the much vaunted Wedding episode. How TF this apology of a soap won the NTAs is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the award was for most popular soap. I sense Al, that you dont like EE that much ( ) but the award wasnt to do with the quality, but the popularity!


But according to Broadcast its only the second most popular Soap behid Corrie

_From Broadcast

An hour-long EastEnders wedding special drew 10m viewers (43.4%) to BBC1 last night, fending off the challenge from ITV1's Emmerdale.

The special 60 minute edition of the corporation's soap â featuring the wedding of Stacey Slater and Bradley Branning - saw its audience build from an initial 8.5m (37.6%) at the 7.30pm start to a high of 10.9m (47.5%) at 8pm.

The audience for BBC1's flagship soap was comfortably above the channel's slot average of 6.3m (36.7%).

EastEnders has, so far this year, averaged 8.4m (39.6%), making it the second most popular show on TV behind ITV1's Coronation Street._ :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...



Im talking about the most popular at the AWARDS....ie, why it won most POPULAR soap - yep I know that doesnt add up when you look at the rates.   Sooooooo obviously EE fans are more proactive when it comes to voting.  :Smile:  

I was just answering your point as to how EE won over Corrie - I was trying too convey across (probably badly) that it wasnt anything to do with quality, but popularity, ie the fans voted for their favourite.

Though on a sidenote, apart from the crap wedding this week, me thinks EE is really much improved... :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> WSell after another few months I decided to dip into EE to see the much vaunted Wedding episode. How TF this apology of a soap won the NTAs is beyond me.


 :Rotfl:  I agree the wedding was nothing special  :Nono:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Watching the omnibus again - it made me wonder why Sean followed Max out of the pub on Tuesday and how he knew enough to suspect Max to be Stacey's married man.

----------


## Abbie

Okay, Im likeing Sean evenmore now, bless him for trying even though he didnt wnat to

----------


## LostVoodoo

what was up with him taking his mother's tranquilisers?!

----------


## JustJodi

*Guess he figured if he konked out he wouldn't have to have a conversation with her ?? Something WENT VERY WRONG with those two. I was sort of hoping MAYBE it would come out. I thought Jean was sweet about getting him dinner.*

*I was soooooo ticked off with Mo selling all of Stacey and Bradleys wedding prezzies,,, and she UNWRAPPED THEM for heavens sake,, I honestly love to hate her some times !!!!!!!!*

*Roxy takes the cake, a new car and a puppy,, * 

*Jase is gonna hafta come clean with Jay now,,, did any one see a normal boy when Terry was talking to Jay ??? Not the angry hoodie we know ..*

*Dawn was acting SOOOOO DESPERATE.......*

*Does any one wanna bet Jack goes and buys the club out from under Ronnie ????????????????????????*

----------


## callummc

well after missing last weeks i decided to watch on sunday cos most people were saying how good it was but alan your right it wasn't that good,like a bit of a re write of andy hunters wedding a few years ago but not as watchable and tonights i've just watched on bbc3 and bar wishing sean would overdose i was very disapointed

----------


## Abbie

> what was up with him taking his mother's tranquilisers?!


Lol, I think it was to get him through the stress of being with her

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice to see the scenes with Sean and Jean it showed a nicer side to Sean. Jack/Ronnie remind me so much of Steve/Mel. So Charlie is 66 then how old is Mo and she is suppose to Charlie's mother in law

----------


## parkerman

What do Jase use to go and pick up timber from the Lea Valley?

----------


## Joanne

What's wrong with Ian? Can he really be that insensitive that he would just leave Jane on her own and work at the cafe? I don't know if it's guilt or if he just can't handle being around her because he doesn't know how to handle what's happened to her. I know he said about working 24/7 to keep Steven in the clinic but the cafe would have stayed opened regardless of whether he was there or not.

More annoying scenes with the Mitchell sisters tonight as well. How many times must we hear references to Ronnie's cleavage - it's been an obsession ever since she arrived. Let's face it she's hardly Jordan or Kelly Brooke in that department is she?

----------


## Florijo

I'm getting fed up of Ronnie and Roxy. I wanted to see more of Jean/Sean. Why the need for all the pointless scenes about the new car?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm so glad Steven appeared at the end. I'm sorry for Jane. I think Ian just finds it awkward to be around her right now. Good scenes with Sean/Jean.

----------


## Joanne

> I'm getting fed up of Ronnie and Roxy. I wanted to see more of Jean/Sean. Why the need for all the pointless scenes about the new car?



I'd like to see an episode just featuring Sean and Jean so that we can find out their history with no distractions.

----------


## Chris_2k11

wtf was with Roxy driving round and round the square in the new car? i think their trying to make her the "comedy sister" of the two and its not working.

----------


## parkerman

Presumably the point of highlighting the car so much was because Roxy spent Â£5000 on it and the estate agent told Ronnie that if she came up with another Â£5000 the club would be hers.

----------


## Siobhan

> wtf was with Roxy driving round and round the square in the new car? i think their trying to make her the "comedy sister" of the two and its not working.


No, I don't think it is for comic purpose.. it is that I don't give a damn about anything and it is all me me me attitude... we have seen it in her before when peggy said she can't give them the money for the club cause she was in debt and Roxy was totally selfish... Roxy doesn't think about the future and the whole thing with the car was just showing her very selfish side.

What does the police want with Sean????

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Ronnie lost the club i wonder who the knew owner is? Liked the Sean/Jean scenes they needed more of this. Ian was being horrible to Jane it was nice to see Steven at the end

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Ronnie lost the club i wonder who the knew owner is? Liked the Sean/Jean scenes they needed more of this. Ian was being horrible to Jane it was nice to see Steven at the end



The new owner is   Spoiler:    Jack  . can't wait to see Ronnie's face

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Poor Ronnie lost the club i wonder who the knew owner is? Liked the Sean/Jean scenes they needed more of this. Ian was being horrible to Jane it was nice to see Steven at the end
> 
> 
> 
> The new owner is   Spoiler:    Jack  . can't wait to see Ronnie's face


Oh dear oh dear oh dear, that should be good

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Brilliant episode. Nice chemistry between Jack and Ronnie and his offer was reasonable enough though it was still bad of him to betray her like that. It was nice of Jean to protect Sean from the police. Sean must have been crazy to ask Tanya to run away with him. I loved the scenes betweenPat and Steven at the clinic - playing cards and everything. I think she understands he wasn''t well. I can't blame Ian for pretending Jane had a burst appendix because it is a disgraceful thing to tell people - that your crazy stepson accidentally shot your wife. My mum thinks he still has some loyalty to Steven sdespite his anger and I agree. Also it sn't nice for everyone to gossip about things like that - it is private. But I think Ian should forget about imprisoning Steven in that clinic and spend less time working and more time with Jane. That man was right - it is totally unethical though I understand ian is not thinking straight. Ian will exhaust himself from overwork, it is unethical to keep Steven in that clinic permanently and it is unfair on Jane that he is always working so Ian needs to sort out his priorities. Billy has a point. He has lost the plot a bit. I think Pat should tell Steven what happened to Jane - he has a right to know and I'm glad she asked him to stay. He acted just like a scared, lost little boy. I think partly the reason he holds much back from the ounselling sessions is because he doesn't want to betray Lucy. They would ask where he got the gun and he doesn't want to say Lucy gave it him but I think Lucy should tell Ian and Jane as they think Steven ha the gun all along and planned to use it against Ian but he didn't even have a gun or think of having it until Lucy gave it him. Im sorry for Jane - her anger was understandable of course as Ian never consulted her but I think Ian did the best thing except for asking for Steven to be held forever in that clinic - that is too much.

----------


## Florijo

Where an earth does Sean get his money from to keep going off like that? He is always off somewhere

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does the Ronnie/Jack thing remind anyone of Steve Owen and Mel?

----------


## Abbie

> Does the Ronnie/Jack thing remind anyone of Steve Owen and Mel?


You know what, now that you've said that, they do a bit

----------


## Siobhan

I like last night episode... showed a lot of interaction between character that actually work well together

You have Jack and ronnie, like to think they are oil and water but they are more alike than they think
Then Jean and Sean... mother/son thing gone wrong but still Jean will protect him and she hit a nerve with Sean when she told the police he would never come to her for anything. 
Sean does have a soft side, asking Tanya to go with him was just to protect her from what is coming. He wants to kill Max but doesn't want Tanya to be hurt.. he is a bit of a heathcliff!!
And last Pat and Steven.. lovely and warm and get together... I like them too

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That's a good point actually. At first I thought he was crazy but yes he does hate Max and he knows it'll come out sooner or later so he wants to protect Tanya. Yes he does seem like a bit of a Heathcliff. Good comparison that. Yes I loved the Pat/Steven scenes. Hopefully more Stevento look foirward to tonight.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does the Ronnie/Jack thing remind anyone of Steve Owen and Mel?


Yes so agree 

I liked the scenes between Pat and Steven. It must have been hard to Jane to see pregnant Tanya knowing she will never have kids of her own. I blame Ian and little brat Lucy. I really can't see how Jane and Ian's marriage can recover from this.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes it must be hard for Jane to see Tanya knowing she is now infertile and Tanya is pregnant.  You can't blame Ian though - I know he's pathetic and takes Jane for granted but it wasn't his fault that Steven held him hostage for 3 weeks. Lucy was a bit of a rebellious teenager at first but when she found her dad she really started to mature.

----------


## Siobhan

everyone is talking about Lucy maturing been different, well you would be too if you knew that the gun you gave your brother cause that much damage to your stepmother to the point where she could have children of her own. Lucy feels guilty.. if she had not given the gun to steven, there would have been no accident

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

True. Maybe she should confess the truth - they wouln't be angry with her surely because she did not know Steven was unhinged and it might make Ian and Jane less angry at Steven. Remember they thought he had it allalong but he never intended to have or use a gun till Lucy gae it to him and he was slightly annoyed himself that Lucy gave him that gun - he wantedto get rid 0f it at first so it would not "mess with (his) head".

----------


## Siobhan

In her defence.. Lucy didn't know he was unhinged and she felt she could trust her big brother.. He should have gotten rid quick as but instead he chose to bring it along with him to talk to Ian... did he want to use it or was it just for scare tatics????

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

He was going to get rid of it but when he was questioned by the police he decided to keep it. I don't believe he would have used it against ay of them. He maybe intended to kill himself and only took it out to stop Ian ringing the police - actually that's quite natural. Anyone unhinged or not wouldsurely get the wind up if you threaten to call the police on them. Yes Lucy naturally trusted her older brother which you normally can, only in this casse it was unfortunate. Even when he was in that room with Ian talking, I couldn't help trusting that he would never use that gun against Ian which he didn't. If I were Lucy I'd probably have waited. If Lucy had waited then maybe they would have come to an understanding and certainly Jane would not have been shot. I'm not sure why but I seem to understand Steven quite well.

----------


## Lennie

No way was Steven going to use, he did say he came here to let Ian out now, but Ian wanted to call the police and thats when Steven got the gun out

----------

Lizzie Brookes (09-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> No way was Steven going to use, he did say he came here to let Ian out now, but Ian wanted to call the police and thats when Steven got the gun out


Well said Lennie. I agree 100%.

Thanks by the way for letting the Steven Beale fan club over on DS Steven Beale Appreciation Thread know about the new clip on You Tube.

----------


## Lennie

Thanks and no problem  :Smile: 

Steven was on edge, he was at the end - all he wanted was this feeling to end.

No way would Steven taken Lucy if he was planning to use the gun

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

It was very powerful when he said that he wanted to finish it, wanted it to end etc. Ian's wrong - he would never have locked Lucy in tht flat and if he intended to kill Ian he would not take Lucy there. Lucy should perhaps have been a bit more trusting and not fetched Jane. Jane would be angry and upset and that's the last thing Ian or Steven need.

----------


## Lennie

Jane's been all over the place when he had been missing - i dont blame her in how she reacted etc

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Nor do I. It was natural for her to be upset and very angry with Steven but it might have been best if Lucy hadn't done that, that's all.

----------


## Lennie

Lucy probably thought who else can she turn to and thought of Jane

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Mmm maybe but if I were her I'd have waited. Who knows - maybe Ian or Steven would have driven them all home in the car if Jane hadn't arrived. I can't believe Steven tried to run Ian over though - that must have been a red herring surely.

----------


## Siobhan

> Mmm maybe but if I were her I'd have waited. Who knows - maybe Ian or Steven would have driven them all home in the car if Jane hadn't arrived. I can't believe Steven tried to run Ian over though - that must have been a red herring surely.


did steven have a car??? didn't he and lucy come on the tube

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes they did come on the tube but that's not what I was referring to. Ian's car is still there remember. The police found it there. And remember during that stalker buisiness Ian nearly got run over by a car so I  guessed Steven must be old enough to drive.

----------


## Lennie

^ well he did drive Jane's car to pick Lucy and Peter up

Steven is 17, going to be 18 soon in December

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I mean I guessed before 9th October.

----------


## Joanne

Poor old Jase. I think he really thinks that Tel is going to just let him go and lead a normal life with Jay.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That was a good episode. I'm glad Jane confided in Tanya. She needs a friend to talk to and I'm sure Tanya will keep quiet. She's right to say Ian should spend time lookingh after Jane but I think under the circumstances he was right not to call the police. Prison would only worsen Steven and we know he would never hurt anyone and the shooting was accidental. I don't think that purple shirt suits him at all but that is just my opinion. I was sorry for Steven especially when he overheard wat Ian said. Ian was out of order asking Pat not to go near him. Ok fair enough if Ian and Jane never want to see him again I can't blame them but Ian has no right to tell Pat to desert her own grandson. At the end i really thought Terry was going to hit Jase but I didn't believe in that hug - it had a sinister undertone.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (10-11-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*Lizzie Ian might have been"out of order" telling Pat what he did about Steven, but remember he had just had a confrontation with Tanya,, so he was still very angry.*
*I saw one thing,, Steven is delusional,, he thinks he can fix things with Ian with a few good memories that happened 8 yrs ago or so,, and he thinks he can WEASEL his way into Ians life again after what he did,, sorry but the guy belongs in a place where he can be treated, he was not in that clinic long enough, hes still messed up and very very disturbed ! What I do not understand is why they released Steven to Pat when it was Ian who was paying for the clinic..  * 

*I felt really bad for Jase, cos Tel is not about to let him walk away from his old life . The next few episodes are going to be interesting.*

*I felt so bad for Billy  seems like nothing goes his way. But at least Peggy has given them a place to stay,, hmm lemme think..Ronnie Roxie, Peg, Phil and Ben and now Honey Billy Janet and the baby,, how many darn bedrooms are over the Vic LOL*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Of course Ian's angry with Steven - anyone would be if they were  stalked and locked in a flat and their wife was shot even if accidentally and of course itwill take time. Steven is definitely better than he was and remember he did not discharge himself. The clinic chose to let him go and h can't stay there after being discharged. Besides that doctor is right - it would be unethical to keep him there forever. I don'rt believe though that he is still delusional. Pat is right to say it will take time and a fewhappy memories will not erase what he has done but even when unhinged he would definitely not have hurt anyone diliberately. I am sure of that. He has to continue taking his medication and shouldn't have gone off it - he just wants to apologise I think because he feels guilty though he should give them space. It was last time - the first time that he came that he  weasled his way into the family after locking Ian up which was outrageous. This time he wants to make the first move to make amends/reconnect. I can't help pitying him though I certainly can't condone his actions. I suppose they releasedhim to Pat because they cannot grant Ian's request as it is unethical. Steven is still Lucy and Peter's half brother and a member of the family whatever he has done.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Steven is still Lucy and Peter's half brother and a member of the family whatever he has done.


Yeah, its a real shame that Steven didnt remember that when he was imprisoning their dad, or pretending to Lucy that her mum was still alive! The fact he os family makes what he has done more unacceptable...whereas I read the above that you think it makes it more acceptable!!! He maybe a member of the family, but is doesnt mean they have to forgive him or welcome him back with open arms!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (10-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Well - no but remember he was delusional when he did that. Lucy made him seehow screwed his actions were but you can't just stop loving somone just like that, especially your own brother (and in Pat's case grandson). Obviously I'm not expecting them to welcome him back with open arms straight away but it would be nice if he could eventually be forgiven. It's good that he feels so bad now that he desperately wants to make amends.

----------


## Joanne

Does he feel bad for what he did to Jane and Ian though or bad for himself? I didn't detect a great deal of remorse from him yesterday but alot of me, me, me. Throwing away the pills was a dumb thing to do and if he is supposed to be "better" now or "cured" then he's obviously not very bright if he doesn't think he needs them anymore.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree it was stupid to throw away the medication but then I suppose some people do do that - I mean it's not very nice to be on medication is it? I don't think he's in self pity though. Even after the gunshot wasfired (though he was ill then) he said it was accidental and that he would never hurt anyone and now he definitely knows Ian is not to blame for Cindy's death because he did start to see things from Ian's viewpoint and called Ian "dad" - a sign that he is slowly returning to normal. I agree that he is not thinking about Jane and Ian needing space to come to terms with things etc but I'm sure he does realise he did wrong and wants to try and put things right though as Pat says it is too soon.

----------


## CrazyLea

I don't think he's realised the true extent of what he's done. I think he's still, if not even more dillusional now. He seems alot more untogether (don't know if that is a word lol) now than he did when he did all that stuff. He thinks he can sort it as quick as a click of the fingers, but he can't, and he needs to realise that. He should definately not have been discharged from the clinic. It's obvious he's still not well!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree he hasn't realised the extent of what he has done and that he is still not fully well but i can''t believe the medication and counselling haven't helped at all. I mean if you have high mental resistance you can just about make counselling ineffective but high mental resistance doesn't work against medication. Besides why should he mentally resist counselling when he himself admitted to being unwell and chose to get counselling? I don't think he is worse now than he was when he did all those dangerous things but I agree he is still not fully well. I am sorry for him though. Actually - it's weird but the very fact that he is unhinged makes me want to sit down and talk through my own problems with him. I think the clinic thought he was better - he certainly seems calmer now than he was before - he needs a friend to talk to, not just "nana" Pat.

----------


## parkerman

How long was he at the clinic? The state he was in he would have needed much longer before he would be well again. Also, he may need to take the medication for life, depending on what it is that's wrong with him. If, for example, he has schizophrenia, he won't ever be better but the medication will help keep it under control. As soon as he stops taking it he will just revert back to how he was.

----------

JustJodi (13-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

He was orginally scheduled to only return in December. I think the producers brought the date forward because Steven is such a popular charecter and Aaron is such a popular actor. Anyway it's a soap. It isn't supposed to be completely realistic. Nobody for example would lug a coffin into a guy's back yard in real life - unhinged or not. I don't think he has schizophenia because I don't thinkhehas hallucinttions or hears voices. I just think he was quite delusional and is less so. Yes we are allagreed it was stupid of himto quit medication but I suppose the medication did his head in - still he should not have gone off it. I don't think he is dangerous any more though - may not be fully well but he wouldn't pull any more stunts now. He is a bit better though not completely recovered. I can't wait till Monday and I'm definitely watching the omnibus tomorrow.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I love the Jase stuff, and the scenes between Jane and Tanya were brilliant.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I was so sorry for Steven tonight though I fully understand why Ian and Jane reacted as they did. Going to the police station took a lot of guts and shows his repentance is genuine but if he had handed himself in Lucy would have got into trouble for lying. Ian should be spending more time looking after and supporting Jane rather than being so obsessed with Steven and keeping him locked up in the clinic and all the rest of it. I can't blame Jne for being scared. Ian was quite rough and harshh but obviously from his viewpoint Steven was there, Jane was getting distressed and he was protecting her. Desperate as Steven is to make amends he should perhaps have given them a little more space. Clearly he has to earn their trust seeing that he hid his psychosis nd put on an act before but mesed up or not I cannot and will not believe he would intentionally hurt anyone. I saw no signs of aggression today. I wanted to give him a hug when he stood outside the door and said Ian couldn't turn his back on him.

By the way have they found that dog, Chips? The last we saw him was October 4th when Steven left the gate open and the dog wandered out and never came back.

----------


## tammyy2j

Liked the Steven scenes. So Roxy is jealous of Dawn/Jas as is Garry by the looks of it maybe they should get together. Garry was hilarious last night as usual.

----------


## JustJodi

> How long was he at the clinic? The state he was in he would have needed much longer before he would be well again. Also, he may need to take the medication for life, depending on what it is that's wrong with him. If, for example, he has schizophrenia, he won't ever be better but the medication will help keep it under control. As soon as he stops taking it he will just revert back to how he was.


*By my calculations no more than 2 weeks is all he got ,, the kid was off the rails, and he should have stayed in for a lot longer period of time. The medication was given to him for what ever ails him, they did not give him the pills for no darn good reason.*

----------


## JustJodi

*I really liked last nights episode,, they sort of gave us a micro mini cliff hanger ( before Tel and Bird and their rowdy men barged into the Vic ) I have a feeling we are going to have something WORTH watching this evening,*
*I think Jase is our new eye candy , I think he can actually act,, and hes good looking too...Ummm the shirt he bought must have come from the ALFIE MOON line  *

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *I really liked last nights episode,, they sort of gave us a micro mini cliff hanger ( before Tel and Bird and their rowdy men barged into the Vic ) I have a feeling we are going to have something WORTH watching this evening,*
> *I think Jase is our new eye candy , I think he can actually act,, and hes good looking too...Ummm the shirt he bought must have come from the ALFIE MOON line *


You are so right. :Rotfl:  
Uhm I think I missed something while watching fridays epi. Did Jase P*** off Tel and Bird because they look up to no good. What happens if they find out that jase is not at the Vic? It is going to be worth watcing.

----------


## JustJodi

*Jase did not think he pxxxed off Tel when he told him he wanted out of the motely crue,,he told Tel he needed to focus more on Jay and all that stuff, Tel hugged him,, so Jase went off thinking he was FREE of the thugs he hung out with in the past.  But my guess is  Tel's group is some what like the American Mafia,, once u are in u are in for life,, that sorta thing... * 
*Jase ends up in the Vic some how tonight,, guess we will hafta wait and see how he stumbles in on his old crew at work ?????*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Can anyone simply tell me if Honey loses her baby in spoiler tags? Thanks x

Well sad tonight, only caught the last 15 minutes as I was watching Dragon's Den!.. Few tears slipped away when Honey was crying =(...

----------


## Johnny Allen

that was a bit brutal wasnt it?, not really 7.30 viewing if you ask me. But a brilliant episode, I was gripped from the start. Boy did some of the locals take a beating I gasped when Terry smacked Mickey with the telephone, that was vicious. Excellent episode very emotional too. One thing puzzles me if Honey was due today as Billy told the intervir and Billy's mobile phone rang surely he'd answer it even in an interviewer, he must have been thinking about her pregancy. Im loving these episodes about Jase and his past, once your in the firm you never get out.

----------


## Lennie

I wish Sean was there to help  :Big Grin: 

I loved how Honey came in and stood up for Jase - she seems him as a normal human being and doesnt judge him 

I swear if i can pick any woman for Jase to be with it - it has to be Honey, they would be great together (i have liked them since their first scenes together)


Dawn and Jay's scene was lovely - atleast he likes her and more then Roxy lol

I am mad at Ian, cant believe he had the nerve to say 'dont make a mess, i just cleaned it' to Jase whilst he was taking Honey to the car - thats the least of his problem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nice scene of the Beales watching a movie

But i have to mention Jane seemed kinda worried when she said 'Its not Steven is it' when Ian mentioned the police and stuff

----------


## Florijo

I really wish Sean, Max and Shirley had been there. Would have been good to see their reactions.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joanne

Fantastic episode tonight. I was totally gripped all the way through. The scenes at the end with Honey were so upsetting though, I really hope her baby is OK. Her and Jase have a really good chemistry but I don't think she would ever be unfaithful to Billy.

What "firm" is Jase in exactly? I read somewhere that it was football hooligan related and tonight when he was talking to Minty at the hospital Minty brought up Heysel and Hillsborough and Jase got very tetchy and defensive about it. Would there be a Liverpool firm though in East London? Only Jase has got an accent. :Searchme:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I really wish Sean, Max and Shirley had been there. Would have been good to see their reactions.


oh god, Shirley there would have been amazing! it was rather gritty for eastenders i must say, but just little things annoyed me i was shouting 'just throw a bottle at his head Roni, stop flailing!' at one point. but hey, its 7.30, and it was very good and scary.

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought it was a great episode,, I feel so bad for Billy and Honey,, and the look Billy gave Jase when he was peeking around the door to see what was going on in the delivery room..<< shudders>>*
*Minty ,,,I forgot he was one of Phil's thugs at one time.. so he would know exactly who Jase was..I honestly had no idea that a HOOLIGAN is considered to be like the MAFIA..I just thought they were a bunch of drunken brawlers when a soccer game went bad,, goes to show I need to do more research on these bad people .*
*Its too bad that the Vic did not have a CCTV  then they would have every ones faces ...but I am sure Bird would have smashed it the moment they went in the Vic,,,*
*Good episode !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*PS  boy Dawn has CHANGED.. she actually took care of Jay and fed him and HUGGED him *

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by Florijo
> 
> 
> I really wish Sean, Max and Shirley had been there. Would have been good to see their reactions. 
> 
> 
> oh god, Shirley there would have been amazing! it was rather gritty for eastenders i must say, but just little things annoyed me i was shouting 'just throw a bottle at his head Roni, stop flailing!' at one point. but hey, its 7.30, and it was very good and scary.


 
OOOOHHHHHHHH where were those 3 when all this happened,, Sean would have beat the beejeebies outta those guys,, and Shirley would have thrown her self over the bar and jumped on one of the guys backs and tore at his hair and poked his eyes ..Max........... not sure what he would do,,  :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thank god Sean wasn't there he would have been badly beaten up. Maybe with Dawn the hormones finally kicked in.
Honey I had tears in my eyes, she doesn't deserve all this bad luck.

Thanks JJ for enlightening me about Jase, I missed it I guess.

----------


## Florijo

Max probably would have hid behind someone....he is a bit of a wimp. WOuld have been funny to see. 

I thought it was an excellent episode. I don't think it was that violent though. Some of the critics were making out like it was terrible, terrible violence. I've seen a hell of a lot worse than that on EE before. I love the new less-dumbed down EE. EE was always gritty and somewhat dark and that is how it should be

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know Jase did not mean for this to happen but I'm not surprised everyone is angry with him because it is his ppast that has caused this and so in a way he is responsible for what has happened. Dawn may just be slightly gentler towards him though because she does like him. I'm glad Jay and Dawn get onso well - that is nice to see. I wonder - if Max gets kicked out by Tanya if and when the affair is discovered whether Steven, Max and Jase will all be outcasts together.

----------


## Florijo

I really like the Dawn/Jase pairing. Much better than Roxy/Jase. 

I'm not sure Max will be an outcast. I don't think the likes of Peggy, Phil and co would be that bothered about what he has done. They wouldn't bar him from the pub i don't think. I think Jane might ban him from the cafe or something though.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah I guess you're right - no Max only had a fling so it's not like Steven or Jase. Obviously Bradley, Tanya etc will all hate Max but he didn't unintentionally cause harmto anyone so. Steven and Jase may be outcasts together though. One is messed up and the other's past caught up with him but both caused harm without meaning to.

----------


## Siobhan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  What an amazing episode... I was gripped from start to finish and at the end was crying... I can't wait for thursday. I really hope the baby is ok.. poor billy and honey. 
My heart went out to Jase last night. he didnt mean for any of this to happen and he is trying so hard to get away from his old ways but they won't let him go. He now has to convince everyone again he is not a bad person.

In reference to the football stuff, Jase is from Manchester but the point minty was making the football disasters (Heysel and Hillsborough) which was cause by hooligan where many people lost their lives

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm sorry for Jase too but you can't really blame the square for reacting as they did. I mean his past affected everyone. It must have been traumatising for Patrick when that an threatened him considering Craigs attack and though Jase did the right thing rushing Honey to hopital etc and did ask Honey to leave when she went to defend him Billy was angry because he always suspected Jase was hiding something. Dawn may stand by him, Honey may try to forgive him and Minty may be around for him too - other than that I don't know but Minty is right - he has to prove he has changed.

----------


## parkerman

> In reference to the football stuff, Jase is from Manchester but the point minty was making the football disasters (Heysel and Hillsborough) which was cause by hooligan where many people lost their lives


The disaster at Hillsborough was not caused by football hooligans. It was mainly the fault of the police for not realising how overcrowded the stadium had got.

----------


## tammyy2j

Great episode. Poor Honey i really hope the baby doesn't die. Jase and Honey are a good pairing but she finds good in everyone and i doubt she would cheat on her Billy. Dawn was great with Jay last night i am actually warming to her. I agree with the others i would love to have seen Sean, Max, Shirley and Jack there. I wonder what Phil will do when he finds out.

----------


## Chloe

> Great episode. Poor Honey i really hope the baby doesn't die. Jase and Honey are a good pairing but she finds good in everyone and i doubt she would cheat on her Billy. Dawn was great with Jay last night i am actually warming to her. I agree with the others i would love to have seen Sean, Max, Shirley and Jack there. I wonder what Phil will do when he finds out.


I'm surprised at Minty for not getting stuck in - didn't he used to be one of Phil's heavies, when he was Janine's landlord ? Phil has got to retaliate - he can't be seen to take this lying down, especially with Peggy and his female cousins being involved. Cue a visit from Grant ?

----------


## Joanne

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Great episode. Poor Honey i really hope the baby doesn't die. Jase and Honey are a good pairing but she finds good in everyone and i doubt she would cheat on her Billy. Dawn was great with Jay last night i am actually warming to her. I agree with the others i would love to have seen Sean, Max, Shirley and Jack there. I wonder what Phil will do when he finds out.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at Minty for not getting stuck in - didn't he used to be one of Phil's heavies, when he was Janine's landlord ? Phil has got to retaliate - he can't be seen to take this lying down, especially with Peggy and his female cousins being involved. Cue a visit from Grant ?


Now would be a great time for Grant to make another appearance. He could sort out Terry's gang and sort out Steven for what he did to Jane. Unfortunately though I think we'd know if Ross Kemp was coming back anytime soon.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> In reference to the football stuff, Jase is from Manchester but the point minty was making the football disasters (Heysel and Hillsborough) which was cause by hooligan where many people lost their lives
> 
> 
> The disaster at Hillsborough was not caused by football hooligans. It was mainly the fault of the police for not realising how overcrowded the stadium had got.


sorry Parkerman.. I was thinking of another incident but just copied what was written in the post. I know what cause Hillsborough

----------


## parkerman

My comment wasn't meant as a criticism of what you said, Siobahn, rather of Eastenders, as that is what Minty was implying.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Great episode. Poor Honey i really hope the baby doesn't die. Jase and Honey are a good pairing but she finds good in everyone and i doubt she would cheat on her Billy. Dawn was great with Jay last night i am actually warming to her. I agree with the others i would love to have seen Sean, Max, Shirley and Jack there. I wonder what Phil will do when he finds out.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at Minty for not getting stuck in - didn't he used to be one of Phil's heavies, when he was Janine's landlord ? Phil has got to retaliate - he can't be seen to take this lying down, especially with Peggy and his female cousins being involved. Cue a visit from Grant ?



Yes it would be great now for Grant to return to help Phil and Peggy with Terry's gang but also see Jane

----------


## CrazyLea

> ad no idea that a HOOLIGAN is considered to be like the MAFIA..I just thought they were a bunch of drunken brawlers when a soccer game went bad,, goes to show I need to do more research on these bad people .


Jodi, you should watch Green Street. That's the way I percieve Jase's gang anyway.

----------


## Siobhan

all I can say is fair play to Jase.. he came over and took his punishment. He could have easily have hidden somewhere when he say them beating Keith but he didn't. 
what I also like to know, if there was men at every door to dish out punishment to those who was going to leggit.. how did Jase get in unnoticed???

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Good point  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Honey and Billy aww  :Embarrassment:  so glad the baby survived!  :Thumbsup:  Baby Billy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I hope Dawn and Jase get back together, they make a good couple  :Smile:  

At the end...I own you?! Who does Phil think he is the local gangster?  :Lol:  And where's Ben?

----------


## parkerman

I have been thinking that Eastenders is getting better and had turned a corner, but I think tonight's episode was just rubbish!

Firstly, I still can't get my head round the idea that the police never followed up Lucy's story and that Steven is still around, free, so anything that happens with Steven and the Beales I just find totally unbelievable.

Secondly, I don't know much about football hooloiganism, but I just find the Terry character completely lacking in all credibility. I mean what is that all about? Also, aren't they all a bit old to be playing at football hooligan?

Thirdly, what is all this about Phil "owning" Jase? Why? What does it mean?

I'm sorry, but I was very very disappointed with tonight. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked tonight's episode. I can't believe Steven lsept on the bench in this cold weather. Good thing Terrence found him. I'm glad Pat's given him a home and certainly Lucy will be there for him and hopefully Peter too. He is still their grandon and half brother whatever he has done. I can understand though why Ian and Jane are still angry at him and don't want him around. I'm glad Peter knows the truth now - he has a right to know. I always thought so. I only hope he doesn't think the firing of the gun was intentional - the way Jane said it she made it sound as though Steven did it diliberately which isn't fair because it was accidental. Even in his messed up state he would never ever hurt anyone intentionally. I'm glad Terry etc all got arrested - about time.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Thirdly, what is all this about Phil "owning" Jase? Why? What does it mean?


It means Jase is under obligation to him I think.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Thirdly, what is all this about Phil "owning" Jase? Why? What does it mean?
> 
> 
> It means Jase is under obligation to him I think.


Why? What did Phil do to help Jase?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


He did call the police which resulted in terry etc being arrested.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Owning means that Jase has to do whatever Phil tells him to. This is so bad. Phil telling him he doesn't work that way anymore and then tells him he owns him. :Sick:  
Poor Jase what comes around goes around. His past is catching him up and will never let go.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I know what it means. What I meant was why does Phil own Jase and why should Jase feel under any obligation to him? It's nonsense.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I know - that is a bit weird but then that's typical Phil isn't it?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes, I know what it means. What I meant was why does Phil own Jase and why should Jase feel under any obligation to him? It's nonsense.


Sorry you meant it rhetorically. I feel the same it makes no sense. Phil moves in mysterious ways.

----------


## Joanne

I guess Phil must still have connections to make him think he can just "own" someone. Let's face it if he had a one on one fight with Jase he wouldn't stand a chance so he must have back-up?

Obviously glad that everything turned out OK with baby William. I really like Honey and really felt for her when she was fretting about leaving Janet in the pub.

Glad to see Jane sticking up for herself and starting to let it all out.

----------


## xxxxxx

I have to say that these episodes have brought me back to eastenders! Stax is sooo boring and its good they did something different. The acting has been brillient with Jase, Honey, Billy were all exceptional but the special award goes to Jay. He made me actually cry, he played his part well. I can't wait for Jase, Dawn, Jay and Summer to be a family it will be soo cute!

----------


## Siobhan

I cried so much last night. 1st thinking the baby had died and then the call Jase made to Jay and then when I heard the baby cry again I was crying with happiness. I loved it last night and Jase should tell phil to shove it. He has fought so hard against the other group not to fall back into been owned again. Who does Phil think he is anyway "I own you".. Jase is not his dog, he is not going to fall into line like billy does.

----------


## JustJodi

*Honey really went to bat for Jase... actually the guy who plays Jase actually can ACT..* 
*Shiv I was just like you,,, it brought tears in my eyes when Jase was able to see the baby,, and know the baby did not die..* 
*Phil is going to have a hard time making Jase toe in line,,Jas has struggled to get rid of his demons  now to have Phil say what he did,,Jase is not going to lay down and take it,,, actually if u think about it ,, Phil would be  easier to work with ,than Terry ( Terry wanted to see loads of blood and broken bones ) I can not Phil sending Jase out with a gang of thugs and ripping up east london...*

*Good for Jane and for her telling the truth about her " appendix" I find Steven to be a sniveling little toerag,, hes a smooth MANIPULATIVE little shxx. PAT is going to regret taking the kid in eventually...*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Good for Jane and for her telling the truth about her " appendix" I find Steven to be a sniveling little toerag,, hes a smooth MANIPULATIVE little shxx. PAT is going to regret taking the kid in eventually...*


 :Rotfl:  That is how I think of Steven.. Love the guy who plays him, he is doing a great job but I can't help to think that Steven is all an act!!!!

----------


## Joanne

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
>  
> *Good for Jane and for her telling the truth about her " appendix" I find Steven to be a sniveling little toerag,, hes a smooth MANIPULATIVE little shxx. PAT is going to regret taking the kid in eventually...*
> 
> 
>  That is how I think of Steven.. Love the guy who plays him, he is doing a great job but I can't help to think that Steven is all an act!!!!



Yes I agree too about Steven. He knows exactly how to extract maximum sympathy from Pat and is doing it well. I think he honestly thought a simple apology would undo the damage he's done with Ian and Jane as well.

I hope that eventually the whole Square find out what he's done.

----------


## Bryan

just caught up with this week's episodes, and wow how amazing was Tuesday nights one!? Full of tension and high drama! Shocked at the Vic Raid, then sad at Honey's baby not breathing!

Anyone who phoned up and complained about the violence needs to get a life, honestly. It was tame.

----------


## Wizardardo

I thought it was right to show the violence

After all Soaps are meant to be based on real life problems and happenings. Eastenders being in the East End of London has problems with gang crime and i think it shows youths that watch the show that they shouldn't get involved

All credit to the BBC

----------

Bryan (21-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree that Peter has a right to know the truth and am glad Jane told him. 
I do not believe that Steven is putting an an act - not now. You can lie once, twice, thrice but not continuously - you would slip up at some point or another and he is close to Pat. Lying to someone that close - nobody could do it and Steven's no psychopath.  Even when he was messed up, he still had love in him - at least for the twins and Pat and seemed to respect and have a small crush on Jane. Steven is clearly not fully well but the clinic has definitely made him a bit better. What he did - it was wrong. Nobody can deny it. It was sick to stalk Ian and lock him up and then live with his family knowing what he did to Ian but I could see on both Friday 12th and Monday 15th that he was not evil. It was eating him up knowing what he did to Ian while seeing the family go through worry. 

He is close to his half sister Lucy and put the gun down so as not to scare her, assuring her he wasn't trying to get at her. Her showed concern for lucy's welfare when he said it wasn't safe outside. I can't blame Jane for believing it was another act - she doesn't know Steven that well, he is a stranger to her and i can't blame Ian for trying to protect Jane but I wish he hadn't thrown him around like a rag doll or treated him like a dog - "up up up". I think he ought to have given Ian and Jane space despite being desperate to apologise - it was too soon like Pat said and you have to build/earn trust. They can't welcome him back with open arms after what he did but if he eally proves he repents his actions I hope, I am sure he will be accepted back again eventuially though it'll take time. 

He is still Lucy and peter's half brother whatever he has done and the shooting of Jane was so accidetal - he was trying to kill himself and the gun went off wile all four were struggling with it. I am glad pat gave him a home. That is what he needs. He also needs to feel belonged. It would be a good idea for him to stay away from Ian and family at least for a while but he has every right to live with his gran. If anyone's to blame for the way he turned out it is Simon. Ian's right. Simon is a selfish, self centred, lazy, irresponsible pathetic excuse for a man and it is his neglect of Steven that caused Steven to become ill and deluded. Steven would never have done all that if he had not been ill. He was shaking the very day he returned to the square and Ian saw he needed help in the car though i can hardly blame him for his anger and scepticism which was only natural. 

I don't believe Steven lied to Pat - Pat agreed that Simon as a bit distant on the phone and its perfectly plausible that he's weak enough to be under his girlfriend's thumb. I can't believe Steven slept on that bench - it must have been freezing, it's November. He sgouldn't have thrown away his medication though - that was stupid. I know taking meds is a pain but going off them wasn't the answer. I really hope Lucy tells Peter everything and he forgives Steven and Steven has a right to know about Jane's womb being removed - then he will understand exactly why Ian and Jane hate him just so much.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


Totally agree with you guys. JJ - a fantastic description!!!  :Lol:  

I hope the whole square finds out what he has done, though looking at the spoilers, they are going to work out pretty quickly, I hope, that he is rather unhinged! 

Apart from that it has been an interesting old week on EE. I agree with BB about if being full of tension and high drama  :EEK!:  . EE is definitely on the up, in my opinion!  :Thumbsup:  

Just waiting for the whole nasty Stax affair to come out, and finally be behind us!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

With the video camera my guess is that they'll get their own suitcase back in a few weeks time just before xmas and instead of watching the video straight away they decide to save it for xmas day and maybe ask Peggy if they can all watch it in the vic hahaha  :Big Grin:  oh god i cant wait. lol this aint a spoiler btw, just a guess!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wish Steven hadn't lied to Peggy about his age but I hate Ian's smug smirk - he really has to act like a pathetic little weasel all over again. He must have really enjoyed sticking the knife in. Two wrongs don't make a right. Ian should just have ignored him. It isn't fair to tell Steven that he would tell tles on him to every single employer so that he won't get a hjob. I know Steven shouldn't have done all that to Ian and can't condone his behaviour and i understand he was sick at the time but that doesn't mean Ian needs to make life difficult for Steven just because Steven did it to him. What's the point? I know Steven waved to Peter but he doesn't know Peter knows about the shooting and he couldn't just ignore his half brother. I'm glad Pat got him the marlket stall job. He's still not fully well but I don't believe he would ever harm anyone intentionally. It's a shame Bradley lost his job and that Stacey misunderstood and gave the signed contract to Mrs Patel. Can't wait for tomorrow. By the way what did Steven say to Pat about the internet? I didn't understand it.

----------


## Joanne

I don't think Pat feels comfortable around Steven at all. She's putting on a front infront of Ian but she certainly doesn't seem at ease to me. In the betting office when Steven said that he's not mad, Pat's face said it all. She clearly still thinks he is or at least not the full ticket. There must be some fallout re him stopping his medication. Steven just seems to think he is completely OK now and snaps and acts petulantly whenever he doesn't get what he wants.

Re Ian telling Peggy Steven was too young to be working in the pub I don't see what the fuss is about there. Of course Ian doesn't want to be seeing Steven several times a day after what he's done to his family. I can completely understand him wanting to make things as uncomfortable for Steven as possible in the hope that he moves on somewhere else. I wouldn't want my kids having anything to do with someone like him.

It was good to see Stacey looking happy for almost a full episode! Obviously, it couldn't last. And where is Ben? Has Phil brought him back with him?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Pat is looking out for him and giving him a home because he is her grandson whatever he has done and she still loves him. I agree that she may not feel fully comfortable around him. I would feel a bit awkward after everything that has happened but  I'd still be more trusting of him than Jane or Ian. Fair enough if Ian and Jane never want to see him again - not surprisiong after what he did though the gunshot was accidental but Ian has no right to keep Pater and Lucy away from him. Lucy still seems to trust him seeing she went to meet him in the cafe on her own and I don't believe he would everhurt anyone in a violent way least of all his nan or half brother and sister. Also Ian cannot stop him living in Walford. I am sure Steven would have the sense not to go near the cafe or the house after what happened last Monday and ian has every right to ban him from the house and cafe but Ian doesn't own Walford and Steven has nowhere else to go. I can't wait to see Steven's first day on the stall tonight.

----------


## parkerman

I still don't understand this whole Phil "owns" Jase thing. So what if he did go to the police? Jase wasn't responsible for the violence in the Vic. He wasn't even there when they all broke in and smashed the place up. They actually came looking for him because he had told them he was giving up the violence. Why doesn't he tell Phil to s** off? What could the police arrest him for?

----------

Siobhan (20-11-2007)

----------


## Wizardardo

> I still don't understand this whole Phil "owns" Jase thing. So what if he did go to the police? Jase wasn't responsible for the violence in the Vic. He wasn't even there when they all broke in and smashed the place up. They actually came looking for him because he had told them he was giving up the violence. Why doesn't he tell Phil to s** off? What could the police arrest him for?


I don't think Jase is worried about the police it's Phil's reputation that has him scared

If Jase hadn't got into all of this in the first place then they wouldn't have came looking for him and to be fair when he did sort it out he did it in his pub

----------


## parkerman

I can't imagine for one minute that Jase would be scared of Phil.

----------


## Joanne

> I can't imagine for one minute that Jase would be scared of Phil.



I completely agree. Would Jase even be aware of Phil's reputation? He's new to the Square and Phil has been AWOL for ages anyway. In real life I'm sure he would tell Phil to get lost and, equally if he wanted to leave Walford then he would do.

----------


## Siobhan

> I can't imagine for one minute that Jase would be scared of Phil.


I can't see that either considering he went to face the thugs in the pub and then again after he thought Honey's baby was dead. Plus he was going to attack his ex mentor.. why be afraid of Phil? why does Phil own him cause he called the police??? Anyone could have done that even Jase. Maybe, just maybe Phil says he own Jase cause he stopped him from going to jail. Jase would have killed Bird and the boss man (can't remember his name terry I think) if Phil hadn't stopped him. Or it could be that Phil is going to save him for the abuse he would have gotten from everyone.

----------


## Wizardardo

So why else let Phil push him about?

Surely he's heard off the locals about Phil and what he's like. If that was me and i didn't know the bloke at all i wouldn't let him speak to me like that

----------


## parkerman

> So why else let Phil push him about?


I don't know and that's why I said I can't understand it. There is no way a character like Jase would let Phil push him about. Of course, we don't know yet that he is going to let him. We may have to wait and see how the story unfolds... :Confused:

----------


## Joanne

The Powers that be seem to always write it so that Phil ends up as top dog, hardest man etc, keeping the Mitchell myth going.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Tonight's was good. As usual I enjoyed the Steven scenes. That scene with him and Monique was so funny. Her asking him directly "would you like to kiss me?" and him saying "er no, you're like thirteen, fourteen" - that really made me laugh. He's definitely not gay though - he himself denied it and when he first got back hee said "the usual, girls, drink" and Pat always said he was "a right little heartbreaker". I can see why Monique likes him though since he's older but as i thought he turned her down. Peter seems to be sticking up for him a bit. I think he realises the shooting was accidental. Part of the reason why Ian's so angry is that he thought Steven had the gun all along and that it was Steven's gun but we know Lucy gave him Craig's gun 48 hours before he went to free Ian from captivity. I liked the way Steven handled Stacey too.

----------


## Perdita

I think that Jase is doing anything he can to get into/stay in Phil's good book is because he wants to stay in Walford and look after Jay, he is depending on Phil giving him a job though as Billy seemed to have poisened all others against him after he found out that Jase had been in prison.

----------


## Siobhan

That is the hold Phil has on him.. he keeps telling Jase he will lose Jay and it is the one thing that Jase will do anything for

Steven really gets annoyed that Ian doesn't want anything to do with him. But I don't blame Ian.. would you readily forgive someone who drove you insane thinking that your dead wife was still alive and then kept you prisoner for weeks... Steven need to grow up. He is doing too little too late. If he just stepped back and let Ian cool down then he would have a better chance to get back into Ian's good books.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree that Steven should keep a low profile for a while. He undoubtedly did wrong. You can't condone it at all because like Ian said his behaviour was sick and twisted and he is obviously not fully well but is much better given that he has stopped shaking. It wasn't really Steven's fault that Monique insisted on going to Pat's to see him and Peter accompanied her though. Accepting he wasunwell at the time, I do have some sympathy but I don't think it's a question of "growing up" as he is not fully well though yes he should lie low for a time and wait and see how things turn out.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what happened between steven and stacey i must have missed that.

also another thing thats annoying me why did ian go in to jane while she was in the hospital (before the complications) and tell her they could have kids have the eastenders writers forgotten about his vasectomy

----------


## Perdita

> what happened between steven and stacey i must have missed that.
> 
> also another thing thats annoying me why did ian go in to jane while she was in the hospital (before the complications) and tell her they could have kids have the eastenders writers forgotten about his vasectomy



cheers, I had forgotten about that. Unless I missed episodes with him having a reversal or he might have gone for one?

----------


## parkerman

> what happened between steven and stacey i must have missed that.


He is selling clothes on his stall.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Stacey didn't like steven selling clothes on his stall because he'll be in direct competition with her.

----------


## Joanne

I was under the impression, after reading other posts on this forum that Ian starts unfairly sniping and making snide comments to poor, misunderstood Steven. Tonight's episode was anything but.

What a creep. Accusing Stacey, then going to Ian's house and accusing him. Threatening them both with the police - how on earth can he have the audacity to do that after what he's recently got away with. And, on top of all that he even lied to dear old Nana Pat whom he loves so dearly. His actions tonight were selfish and manipulative and indicative of the type of person he really is. 

On a lighter note, poor Bradley at the end. How embarrassing to be seen like that by your MIL!

----------


## Florijo

> I was under the impression, after reading other posts on this forum that Ian starts unfairly sniping and making snide comments to poor, misunderstood Steven. Tonight's episode was anything but.
> 
> What a creep. Accusing Stacey, then going to Ian's house and accusing him. Threatening them both with the police - how on earth can he have the audacity to do that after what he's recently got away with. And, on top of all that he even lied to dear old Nana Pat whom he loves so dearly. His actions tonight were selfish and manipulative and indicative of the type of person he really is. 
> 
> On a lighter note, poor Bradley at the end. How embarrassing to be seen like that by your MIL!


Yes, I agree. I've gone off Steven big time now.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I wish he hadn't done that - shouted at Ian and Stacey. Ian did nothing provocative today for once. If he set this up that was really unfair and shows that he is still a bit crazy even though the clinic has helped a little because at least he has stopped shaking. I can't believe he's completely evil though - that would be sowooden, stereotypical and boring and these things are complex. I can't help thinking the smashed stall if itis done by who I think it is, is a cry for help though it doesn't make his behaviour any less appalling.

----------


## Timalay

Any thoughts on who that woman was getting that Billy was talking to?

----------


## LostVoodoo

just something that will be stuck in my memory forever...Bradley is so very ginger...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I deffo think Steven's done that to the stall himself. also why did Honey's child benefit thing stop, i missed that bit. and how weird seeing Shirl' and Hazel having a go at each other lol

----------


## parkerman

> why did Honey's child benefit thing stop.


They never explained why.

Also, Bradley applies for a job with the Council (assistant market inspector) and gets the job the next day....hmmm...What about the application form, the CV, short listing, waiting for an interview date, the interview itself, other candidiates, taking up references, etc. etc.? Must be a very efficient council....

----------


## JustJodi

*I seem to remember an episode some time back when Ian was in the car park umm trying to get umm some specimin in a bottle  to find out if the operation he had had had been reversed,, apparently he lost his "bottle" cos Namoi saw him in the car.. does any one remember this ?? So he never  went back to find out if the vastectomy operation had been reversed ???*

----------


## Chris_2k11

I knew it was Steven, how obvious!

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah it was obvious. I have to side with Lizzie though, I feel sorry for Steven. But he is so not well yet! He still needs help! Can't help but feel for him though!!

How cute were Lauren and Peter!!!

----------

Lizzie Brookes (25-11-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*Well we all knew it was gonna be Steven,, but how Ian is going to play this out should be interesting.* 
*Deano  poor guy,, pretty boys do not make very good prisoners * 
*Awwwwww Lauren and Peter,, sweeeeet*
*Now the camera has been dropped,,, whoopsie......*

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> why did Honey's child benefit thing stop.
> 
> 
> They never explained why.
> 
> Also, Bradley applies for a job with the Council (assistant market inspector) and gets the job the next day....hmmm...What about the application form, the CV, short listing, waiting for an interview date, the interview itself, other candidiates, taking up references, etc. etc.? Must be a very efficient council....


I had an interview, did my application form at the interview, and got offered the job all on the same day. Nice to have Bobby Davro back he does make me laugh. Gonna be interesting to see where Ian takes this now.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Well we all knew it was gonna be Steven,, but how Ian is going to play this out should be interesting.*


I think they should have made it the crappy french girl, revenge for him not kissing her  :Rotfl:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (24-11-2007)

----------


## Kim

LOL! I quite liked her, but then again I only saw her in tonight's episode. I didn't really know what was going on with the stall and everything after missing it on Tuesday and Thursday, but I did think Lauren and Peter were really good together and an unexpected pairing. I can't wait to see what happens with them after the way Lauren looked at Peter when heading for home. Knowing what is on that tape, I'm sure they'll find a way to play it. Circulating CCTV footage - great start to the new job, Bradley! I did have to feel for Stephen when he received the box of his belongings, even though I haven't felt for him at any other time recently.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


And was that for a local council job?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Originally Posted by Johnny Allen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Err. No. :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> And was that for a local council job?


Does it matter?! Do people watch EE just sooo they can pick out these things? Its a soap, for various and obvious reasons, its not going to be completely accurate/realistic.....  I think it manages pretty well overall to balance entertaining its audience, with the level of realism it includes.

I watched Emmerdale the other day and its more like a panto/carry on film these days, yet no one picks that soap to pieces, probably cause they would be spending soooo blooming long doing so. Its a shame EE is the whipping boy of the soaps.

----------

CrazyLea (24-11-2007)

----------


## CrazyLea

I have to agree PB. 

As someone who watches the Aussie soaps, EE is very realistic compared to them  :Lol: .

----------


## LostVoodoo

> As someone who watches the Aussie soaps, EE is very realistic compared to them .


what, you mean Karl's mission to over-throw a multi-national drugs company with the help of the local vet and a black polo-neck and leather jacket isn;t realistic?!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Yeah it was obvious. I have to side with Lizzie though, I feel sorry for Steven. But he is so not well yet! He still needs help! Can't help but feel for him though!!
> 
> How cute were Lauren and Peter!!!


Thanks Crazy Lea. Both mum and myself couldn't help thinking though that Ian's a bit too spiteful - he wants to get one over on Steven just as he keeps doing with phil whereas Jane is worried more than anything and Jane is right to be worried because what Steven did is worrying - it's not a joke. Ian acts as though it is a joke and is all superior because he's clever enough to have worked it out. His stupid smirk. Of course Steven's behaviour on Thursday was appalling but on Friday it was nice of him to buy that bacon for Denise and give Jean the shirt freely etc.

----------


## Dutchgirl

[quote=Lizzie Brookes;543094
on Friday it was nice of him to buy that bacon for Denise and give Jean the shirt freely etc.[/quote]
Yep but the reason he gave the T-shirt was to annoy Stacey. 
But the bacon was a good gesture.
Lovely how she takes care of her mother and bites her tong in her presence.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes I uppose he was doing it partly to annoy Stacey but i am hoping Steven and Jean will genuinely be friends - they both have diferent oblems and it would be good if they could understand and support each other and after this competitiveness blows over if he could find a firm friend in Stacey who has experience dealing with her mum's illness and brother's problems it would be good for him.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> on Friday it was nice of him to buy that bacon for Denise and give Jean the shirt freely etc.
> 
> 
> Yep but the reason he gave the T-shirt was to annoy Stacey.


Yes, and also he didn't give it freely. He said Stacey could pay for it when she had the money.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh yes, Parkerman's right I forgot but are you sure that wasn't a joke?

----------


## parkerman

Who can be sure of anything where Steven is concerned!?

----------


## Joanne

I don't think Ian is being very considerate towards Jane's feelings at the moment as he plots his revenge against Steven for accusing him of trashing his stall. Jane is obviously still petrified of Steven, and who can blame her?. Ian should have handled the whole CCTV thing without involving her. Seeing Steven wreck his own stall on the video must have worried Jane as he is obviously still not the full ticket and he is based right outside her back door. 

I've got no qualms about anything Ian has done or said to Steven but I do think he should be a bit more discreet where Jane is concerned.

----------

JustJodi (26-11-2007)

----------


## Perdita

![/QUOTE]

 Of course Steven's behaviour on Thursday was appalling but on Friday it was nice of him to buy that bacon for Denise and give Jean the shirt freely etc.[/QUOTE]

In my opinion that was the least he could have done, should not have used up the bacon in the first place. Pat's excuse was that there was lots of other food available, well, why did Steven not have some cereal or toast instead of using up somebody else's bacon?  :Angry:

----------


## JustJodi

*honestly the whole bacon thing was pure STUPID, who gives a toss WHOSE bacon it was,, every one living in that house shares,, did DENISE have her name taped on the package of bacon?? I doubt it,,when it comes to food in a house,, its fair play *

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *honestly the whole bacon thing was pure STUPID, who gives a toss WHOSE bacon it was,, every one living in that house shares,, did DENISE have her name taped on the package of bacon?? I doubt it,,when it comes to food in a house,, its fair play *


Have you ever been inside a Dutch students house, where everyone has his own refrigerator, with a lock? Guess not, they eat anything they get their hands on, assuming it is still fresh! Hahaha. :Smile:   Sorry off topic.

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *honestly the whole bacon thing was pure STUPID, who gives a toss WHOSE bacon it was,, every one living in that house shares,, did DENISE have her name taped on the package of bacon?? I doubt it,,when it comes to food in a house,, its fair play * 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been inside a Dutch students house, where everyone has his own refrigerator, with a lock? Guess not, they eat anything they get their hands on, assuming it is still fresh! Hahaha. Sorry off topic.


*one of the girls in my expat group told me something about that,,padlocks on the fridge  yikes,, what if they get drunk and loose their keys or forget the combination to the lock LOL * 
*SORRY OFF TOPIC*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> *honestly the whole bacon thing was pure STUPID, who gives a toss WHOSE bacon it was,, every one living in that house shares,, did DENISE have her name taped on the package of bacon?? I doubt it,,when it comes to food in a house,, its fair play *


I am with JustJodi about the bacon. It's true. Denise doesn't exactly "own" the bacon and everyone in a house is supposed to share all the food though Steven did right in buying a new packet and apologising.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I don't think Ian is being very considerate towards Jane's feelings at the moment as he plots his revenge against Steven for accusing him of trashing his stall. Jane is obviously still petrified of Steven, and who can blame her?. Ian should have handled the whole CCTV thing without involving her. Seeing Steven wreck his own stall on the video must have worried Jane as he is obviously still not the full ticket and he is based right outside her back door. 
> 
> I've got no qualms about anything Ian has done or said to Steven but I do think he should be a bit more discreet where Jane is concerned.


I agree about Jane but not about Steven. Ian should have been more considerate towards Jane who is naturally afraid of Steven and instead of focusing on a stupid revenge he should be looking after Jane. At least he could have watched the CCTV tape alone - still I think it's pointless to wreak revenge on soeone who was mentally ill and didn't know what he was doing. Even Sonia forgave Martin for running Jamie over which was muich worse than Steven getting deluded and locking Ian up but I agree with what she said - "Forgving you for killing Jamie was the hardest thing I ever had to do but what was the alternative? Hate you for the rest of my life? What would that have done except mess me up? I couldn't let you destroy any more of my life Martin so I had no choice but to forgive you for killing Jamie" - shame Ian doesn't think like that. I'd be a bit warmer toward him then. I was sorry when he went through all that persecution etc but now he's back to being a pathetic little weasle who neglects his wife and tries to get one over on Steven just as he usually does with Phil - he has learnt nothing from what he went through. Jane had a point when she  told Steven the problem was that Ian doesn't realise how much Jane and his children love him.

----------


## Florijo

I've been finding EE quite boring this past week. I'm bored of Steven and his attitude now. He is very unlikeable to just about everyone, even people he barely knows.  :Lweek:  

Another glimpse of the guilty camcorder. It is funny that everyone seems to watch little snippets of them on honeymoon and no one ever thinks to rewind entirely and watch it.

----------

JustJodi (27-11-2007), parkerman (27-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked today's episode. Though Steven did wrong I'm glad he wiped that smug grin off Ian's face. I was sorry for Ian when he went through all that trauma but he is annoying me again now - taking Jane for granted again and just focussing on trying to get one over on Steven as he used to with Phil - pathetic little weasel. It was funny when Steven increased the height of the stall after Bradley told him off for going over the appropriate width. Steven did a good thing in trying to cover the stall for Billy though. He did warn Billy that Ian wouldn't like it but then he agreed eventually, I have a feeling there won't be much Steven this week as poor Aaron could do with a bit of a break but he is doing a fantastic job.

----------


## Abbie

I agree Im getting quite bored of steven too

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm not bored of Steven. I don't believe I could ever get bored of him. Since he is now a regular he can't have huge storylines all the time nor can he do all the dhakes etc all the time. It's true that though he is not fully well they have marginalised him and normalised things a bit so as to focus on other storylines more. I am bored of Ian though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why did Dawn ignore Carly? i didnt get that bit

----------


## Abbie

> Why did Dawn ignore Carly? i didnt get that bit


when did that happen? :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

it showed Dawn walking across the road and Carly shouted hi or something and she just blanked her :S

----------


## Joanne

Steven hasn't got a good word to say to anyone but can't take it when anything is said back to him. When Pat asked him why he smashed up his own stall he claimed it was to get Ian to notice him. Well, he certainly did that but what did he achieve by it? Where did it get him? 

I really hope he is going to be a short term character like May and Stella both were.

I didn't get the bit with Dawn and Carly either.  :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> I've been finding EE quite boring this past week. I'm bored of Steven and his attitude now. He is very unlikeable to just about everyone, even people he barely knows.  
> 
> Another glimpse of the guilty camcorder. It is funny that everyone seems to watch little snippets of them on honeymoon and no one ever thinks to rewind entirely and watch it.


How come my camcorder doesn't run that long,,, if I remember correctly they did not have the power adapter with them ...then magically bradley gives it to Max..........  :Wal2l:  
I was as bored as u were Florijo........I am just waiting for the other shoe to drop  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> Why did Dawn ignore Carly? i didnt get that bit


 
*I didn't get it either,, when did those two have a falling out ??? Surely not over Jase ??*

----------


## tammyy2j

Billy's job as an elf  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Yes i didn't understand why Dan blanked Carly, after all they are best friends aren't they

So the club will be called R&R 

Poor Deano getting beat up and picked on by bullies in prison maybe he was practicing his dance moves

----------


## Perdita

> Billy's job as an elf     
> 
> 
> Poor Deano getting beat up and picked on by bullies in prison maybe he was practicing his dance moves


 :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Billy's job as an elf     
> 
> 
> Poor Deano getting beat up and picked on by bullies in prison maybe he was practicing his dance moves


im sorry but deano, dance moves is there meant to be some connection???????

----------


## Perdita

[
im sorry but deano, dance moves is there meant to be some connection???????[/QUOTE]


He is currently taking part in "Strictly Come Dancing"  :Smile:

----------

*-Rooney-* (27-11-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I loved those Kevin/Darren scenes in the car yesterday, they were fantastic. I hope Kevin finds another job rather than sell stolen cars. He doesn't have to tell Denise that he sold a stolen car to a policeman and then torched it - he can just say that Phil told him to sell stolen cars or that he would be fired so he chose to quit.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:EEK!:  What?! *Spoiler alert* lol.. I never knew that.. Omg wow..

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I loved those Kevin/Darren scenes in the car yesterday, they were fantastic. I hope Kevin finds another job rather than sell stolen cars. He doesn't have to tell Denise that he sold a stolen car to a policeman and then torched it - he can just say that Phil told him to sell stolen cars or that he would be fired so he chose to quit.


Mmm - why not put that in spoiler tags?

----------


## Siobhan

FYI.. whether something is common knowledge on other parts of the boards or in newspaper, some people do not read them so please even if it is everywhere and has not come up in the CURRENT episode of EE, always always use the spoiler tags...

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats Phil up to with the Club and Carlot?

Poor Kevin, i liked the scenes with him and Darren.

Does Denise really expect everyone to be worried or care about Chelesa after all she did.

----------


## Siobhan

> Whats Phil up to with the Club and Carlot?


What is up with Phil full stop??? did he have a brain transplant when he went away? He comes back to dealing in dodgy cars and sabotaging the club?? 
He is not even pretending at the hard man.. he is just plain petty!!!

----------


## JustJodi

*my partner was on the PC and listening to EE,, his head went up, and turned and said,,,IS PHIL GOING BACK TO HIS THIEVING WAYS,, this was about the same time  Kevin looked Phil in  the eye and said HONOUR AMONG THIEVES ???* 
*As Siobhan said  hes just being plain petty !!!! I think he is just plain bored, cos the Vic is running fine, the Arches, the car lot, so now he wants to be part of the club and the 2 R's wanna do it themselves,, I think he is feeling left out   BTW where the heck is BEN ??Surely he is not going to school with Courtney in Brazil ( where ever Grant is at )*

*Hmmmmmmmmmm has no one wondered when the DVD of the WEDDING is going to come out ????*

----------


## Perdita

> *:  BTW where the heck is BEN ??Surely he is not going to school with Courtney in Brazil ( where ever Grant is at )*
> 
> *Hmmmmmmmmmm has no one wondered when the DVD of the WEDDING is going to come out ????*



Did Grant and Courtney not go off to Portugal?  :Searchme:

----------


## Joanne

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *:  BTW where the heck is BEN ??Surely he is not going to school with Courtney in Brazil ( where ever Grant is at )*
> 
> *Hmmmmmmmmmm has no one wondered when the DVD of the WEDDING is going to come out ????* 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Grant and Courtney not go off to Portugal?


Yes they did.

----------


## JustJodi

*Thanks u guys are right it was Portugal,, I just couldn't remember,,Ok so is Ben still in Portugal sunning his buns ?? LOL*

----------


## Joanne

> *Thanks u guys are right it was Portugal,, I just couldn't remember,,Ok so is Ben still in Portugal sunning his buns ?? LOL*


Who Knows!! He only started secondary school in September didn't he? I don't think he's put a full week in.

----------


## Florijo

To be honest I don't really care where Ben is. I can't stand the whiny brat!  :Ninja:  

I hope Phil locked him in the cupboard upstairs and he'll come out in a few years time with a new head

----------


## Joanne

Bit of a nothing episode for me tonight, but 2 questions:

Why has Pat suddenly got a problem with Denise?

Would Roxy really be allowed to take her dog into a hospital?

----------


## JustJodi

JoanneBit of a nothing episode for me tonight, but 2 questions:

Why has Pat suddenly got a problem with Denise?

*I just think it is cause it was Chelsa that caused the upheavel in the Wicks family* 

Would Roxy really be allowed to take her dog into a hospital?

*no she wouldn't be allowed for sure..unless the dog was a seeing eye dog or a working dog for the disabled.. and we know the only disability Roxy has is her brain *

----------

Joanne (30-11-2007)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> To be honest I don't really care where Ben is. I can't stand the whiny brat!  
> 
> I hope Phil locked him in the cupboard upstairs and he'll come out in a few years time with a new head


Maybe that is what they are playing at an older Ben with good looks, like they did with Peter Beale.

Just saw the omnibus, Phil is getting annoying and bullying again. 
Oh and where has Honey left her thinking hat( cap?). I know she is not much of a brain, but letting Billy sleep and miss his job is beyond me. :Searchme:

----------


## LostVoodoo

[QUOTE=Dutchgirl;544163]


> Oh and where has Honey left her thinking hat( cap?). I know she is not much of a brain, but letting Billy sleep and miss his job is beyond me.


i'm more worried about the fact that their benefits got cancelled and they seem to be doing nothing about it! i work in local government and local councils have places such as Welfare Rights where you can go and have it all explained to you, they can help you apply for things etc for free. i know the BBC wouldn't want to portray them as scroungers, but ffs they have a disabled child and they're apparently penniless!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Good episode tonight. Aaron was brilliant as usual. I know Steven is desperate to apologise but Luicy is right - these things take time. Looks like Tanya knows everything. The problem is Jane thinks he had the gun all along and he brought his own gun and intended to use it and Steven won't say anything because he ptomised Lucy he wouldn't and he doesn't want to get her into trouble. He should have stayed away of course and it was out of order to take his anger out on poor Dot but even I found it hard when Jane said about how her life had been destroyed so i know how unbearable Steven muist have found that - the guilt and the torment and himtelling her to stop  saying that - I'm glad Lucy tended to his hand after he spilt the coffee though he shouldn't have stolen, well "borrowed" her keys. Tanya's ight - what he did was criminal but it was accidental and he wasn't well. I really think Lucy should tell the truth about the gun - it's not fair otherwise - they are both responsible in a way as Steven would never have got the gun if Lucy hadn't given it him - I ca\n't wait for tomorrow.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i wonder if it will ever come out that the gun originally came from lucy only days before the shooting, and she is partly to blame

----------

Lizzie Brookes (03-12-2007), tammyy2j (04-12-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> i wonder if it will ever come out that the gun originally came from lucy only days before the shooting, and she is partly to blame


I hope so. If I were Lucy I couldn't conceal that. It isn't fair. It's not entirely Steven's fault. It was unfortunate that the gun ended up in his hand and remember he tried to commit suicide with it - nothing else. It was only when Ian, Lucy and Jane jumped on it that it went off. I cringed a bit myself when Jane mentioned all her pysical suffering as I don't like hearing stuff like that but it must be ten times worse for Steven given that he's responsible for it in part but since Lucy gave him the gun they are both equally to blame. I'm sure Ian and Jane wouldn't be angry at Lucy - she didn't know Steven was unhinged and she did what was natural - giving her brother Craig's gun and asking him to get rid of it. She had no idea what it would lead to.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Lucy feel any remorse for what happened Jane since it is her fault as well as Stevens. I can believe she gave him the keys to the house. I feel for Jane i'd leave Ian and his annoying brats of kids if i were her. I hope Ian and Jane find out about Lucy and the gun soon.

BTW how does Tanya know, did Jane tell her?

What flat is Jack leaving in an old or a new flat?

As usual Heather was brillant i'm loving her character

----------

Lizzie Brookes (04-12-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Does Lucy feel any remorse for what happened Jane since it is her fault as well as Stevens. I can believe she gave him the keys to the house. I feel for Jane i'd leave Ian and his annoying brats of kids if i were her. I hope Ian and Jane find out about Lucy and the gun soon.
> 
> BTW how does Tanya know, did Jane tell her?
> 
> What flat is Jack leaving in an old or a new flat?
> 
> As usual Heather was brillant i'm loving her character


*Tammy  Lucy did not give Steven the keys to the house, he nicked them out of her back pack,, she just said that to keep things from getting worse,,*
*Yes Jane told Tanya every thing..*
*That looks like Sharons old flat doesn't it ???*

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Does Lucy feel any remorse for what happened Jane since it is her fault as well as Stevens. I can believe she gave him the keys to the house. I feel for Jane i'd leave Ian and his annoying brats of kids if i were her. I hope Ian and Jane find out about Lucy and the gun soon.
> 
> BTW how does Tanya know, did Jane tell her?
> 
> What flat is Jack leaving in an old or a new flat?
> 
> As usual Heather was brillant i'm loving her character


He nicked the keys from her bag but she covered for him by saying that he used her keys. Maybe she oes - I don't know. She must know it is pasrtly her fault. She wasn't in the room when Jane accused Steven of having the gun all along and asked what he intended to do or I am sure she would have said. Mum said it was very noble of Steven not to drop Lucy in it and I agree. I hope Lucy says. Steven's too desperate to apologise and make amends though. Lucy is right in saying these things take time.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked tonight's episode. Jase was quite decent. He saw that Roxy wasn't herself and refused to take advantage until she kissed him properly and he responded. Steven handled the situation with that French girl well in the same way a few weeks ago. Ronnie had a point when she said that everything had to be about Roxy. Roxy is a bit spoilt and selfishbut her heart's inthe right place. There is definitely a park between Jack and Ronnie and though Jack did wrong I'd like it if they got together.

----------


## CrazyLea

I still really hate Ronnie and Roxy. Particularly Roxy. She's so annoying and spoilt and gahhhhh just can't stand her! Ronnie is growing on me slightly. But only a little. 

Tonight's episode was rubbish.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I liked tonights episode, but then I love the characters of Roxy and Ronnie. Im looking forward to finding out what happened between them, Ronnie seriously flipped out and gave her sister a seeing too, cant wait to find out why.

----------


## Siobhan

OMG how selfish is Roxy.. it is all me me me!!! I don't know how she got the glass in her chin but she can't make ronnie pay for it for the rest of her life??? come on.. did she really expect half the club for a measly 500 quid investment? she goes and buys stuff for herself and still expects more!!! and then to top it off she goes to seduce Jase cause she needs reassurance

I am guess (so this is not a spoiler) that the whole "you did have something and look what happen there" suitation with roxy and ronnie has to do with a guy.. I am guessing Ronnie was happy, ready to settle down and Roxy stole the guy.. cause I really can see her doing that

Oh and hang on.. how is Phil shafted in this???? he has no stake in the club, he has nothing to do with it at all.. Ronnie can do what she likes, it is not a MITCHELL club, it is hers.. I would have told them all to bugger off!!! 

Overall, I really really like this episode!!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (05-12-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*Lets form a line to slap the poo poo outta Roxy, shes like a spoiled child..I had to laugh she said she invested 500 pounds in the club, she might have paid for a weeks worth of booze and some mixers with that "princely sum".* 
*I think Phil is put out cos HE WAS NOT INVOLVED, and boy was he reeling when he found out that Peggy bankrupted her own savings  on remodeling and the cruise etc ..and now owes Ronnie money or was it Jack ...Phil is up to something  and I am SURE it isn't above board and legal.*
*I am seriously falling in  with Jase LOL  He is adorable ..I would love to see him all clean shaven,, I bet he cleans up nice * 
*I hope that EE does not pair him up with Roxy, I would much rather see him with Dawn,,at least hes a single dad and knows something about parenting,, Roxy is too busy with HERSELF ..and would probably try to come between Jase and Jay* 

*Anyway it was one of the better episodes...*

----------


## Bryan

Fantastic episode last night! Brilliant acting all around!

Just goes to show why the Mitchells are the best family on the show. Ronnie and Roxy are probably one of the best additions to the show in years.

What is Jase playing at getting with Roxy!? She blatantly used him! Poor Dawn!

----------


## tammyy2j

Alright episode i'm glad we are finding out more about Ronnie and Roxy. I prefer Roxy/Jase than Dawn/Jase. How did Phil get shafted?

----------


## Bryan

> Oh and hang on.. how is Phil shafted in this???? he has no stake in the club, he has nothing to do with it at all.. Ronnie can do what she likes, it is not a MITCHELL club, it is hers.. I would have told them all to bugger off!!!


By the club opening at 7pm it's draining the profits at the Vic. Ronnie originally agreed to Peggy and Phil that it'd open later, so as not to clash with the other family buisness. Seen as she's gone back on this promise, Phil feels cheated, plus he has an issue with her going into partnership with an ex copper. You know how pathetic the Mitchell morals are, it doesn't take much to annoy Phil.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Santa baby
> 
> 
> Oh and hang on.. how is Phil shafted in this???? he has no stake in the club, he has nothing to do with it at all.. Ronnie can do what she likes, it is not a MITCHELL club, it is hers.. I would have told them all to bugger off!!!
> 
> 
> By the club opening at 7pm it's draining the profits at the Vic. Ronnie originally agreed to Peggy and Phil that it'd open later, so as not to clash with the other family buisness. Seen as she's gone back on this promise, Phil feels cheated, plus he has an issue with her going into partnership with an ex copper. You know how pathetic the Mitchell morals are, it doesn't take much to annoy Phil.


Thanks for clearing that up... I thought he was annoyed cause he didn't get a share in it cause I assume that is what all the messy about before the opening was about.. showing ronnie and roxy that they need him to be part of the club thus him having a stake

----------


## JustJodi

*Actually it is about time that Phil has a new enemy other than his normal punching bag Ian..I think it will be interesting watching him and Jack.*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

phil is really annoying me since he got back, the way he treated kevin and jase. then the way he went off at peggy, she should have told him al the reasons she was that much in debt - his wedding, then the holiday after the wedding drama, then after the drinking it is all his fault but oh no she is just stupid.

Cant wait to find out exactly what ronnie is hiding, she gave roxy quiet a whack.

Dawn is getting on my nerves her obsession about jase, she had her chance and threw him out of the house, without a chance to explain, although it was funny when she thought a guy had been staring at her all night, and it was actually a woman

----------


## Perdita

> *Lets form a line to slap the poo poo outta Roxy, shes like a spoiled child..I had to laugh she said she invested 500 pounds in the club, she might have paid for a weeks worth of booze and some mixers with that "princely sum".* 
> *I think Phil is put out cos HE WAS NOT INVOLVED, and boy was he reeling when he found out that Peggy bankrupted her own savings  on remodeling and the cruise etc ..and now owes Ronnie money or was it Jack ...Phil is up to something  and I am SURE it isn't above board and legal.*
> *I am seriously falling in  with Jase LOL  He is adorable ..I would love to see him all clean shaven,, I bet he cleans up nice * 
> *I hope that EE does not pair him up with Roxy, I would much rather see him with Dawn,,at least hes a single dad and knows something about parenting,, Roxy is too busy with HERSELF ..and would probably try to come between Jase and Jay* 
> 
> *Anyway it was one of the better episodes...*


Since when has something making sense ever been applied in soapland? But I do agree with your comments.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Watched Eastenders Monday and Tuesday for the first time in about 2 months - quite enjoyed the episodes. Ronnie and Roxy's episode yesterday was really enjoyable, and I think Ronnie is becoming a very interesting and complex character especially with this secret she has. I'm loving Ronnie and Roxy - they are both brilliant.

Jack also seems a good character (and the actor is very yum!) ... The Phil/Peggy scenes were good last night too - nice to see some good old Mitchell drama.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I am waiting on tenterhooks for tonight. I hope the day goes reallty fast. I'm glad in a way I have a lecture from 3-4 at uni because it will be about 5.30 or 6.00 when I return home and so less long to wait.

----------


## parkerman

Crickey, Lizzie...wishing your days away so you can see a soap? Get a grip!  :Lol:

----------

Lizzie Brookes (06-12-2007), Siobhan (06-12-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Crickey, Lizzie...wishing your days away so you can see a soap? Get a grip!


Hey Parkerman - it's not as bad as that. It's just today and tomorrow's episodes are really exciting so I can't wait that's all. Of course I'm not wishing the day away so I can watch EastEnders. That'd be daft. lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

> Crickey, Lizzie...wishing your days away so you can see a soap? *Get a grip!*


I thought you put that rather meanily lol. I look forward to watching tv shows too.

----------

Jessie Wallace (06-12-2007), Pinkbanana (06-12-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Brilliant episode. Aaron was brilliant as usual but tomorrow will be even better. It was a bit childish of Lucy to invite Steven merely because she wanted to annoy Ian but I'm glad she did. He is her half brother, whatever he'ss done. I understand Ian's anger but he should copy Jane and just give him the silent treatment. Smashing the snow globe was unecessarily cruel. I'm glad he didn't pour the petrol on himself but only around the garage. The soap magazines exaggerate thesethings a bit. It would have been too shocking if he covered himself in the petrol too. Bradley probably thought he was just being rufe but I think Stacey saw that he didn't even seem to be aware of her and Bradley - just on a single track mind and when se saw him breaking into the garage she knew something was wrong. I'm glad she went. I am sorry for Steven and i understand the importance of the snow globe to him because I value objects of sentimental value too and though Pat told Ianhe was twice the dad Simon was it is true that Stevenshould keep his head down and stay out of the way till things have calmed down. In Monday's episode it was noble of him not to betray Lucy hen Jane asked awkward questions about the gun. I do hope he doesn't do anything stupid. I am definitely watching the repeat at 10 today and tomorrow. I only do that whenits a really good storyline.

----------


## CrazyLea

It looked as though Ian was starting to warm to Steven, but obviously not haha! 

Good episode - the Beales stuff anyway. 

Peter and Lauren  :Wub:  bless them  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Joanne

I thought Ian was excellent tonight. The way he raised Steven's hopes only to smash them to smithereens was brilliant. I wish Tanya had said something to him when she saw him at the party - if Steven knew that someone other than The Beales and Pat were aware of what he has done to Ian and Jane he would be mortified. 

No idea if Phil finds out who has broken into the Arches and doused the place in petrol but hope he does - he'd sort the brat out.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I thought Ian was excellent tonight. The way he raised Steven's hopes only to smash them to smithereens was brilliant. I wish Tanya had said something to him when she saw him at the party - if Steven knew that someone other than The Beales and Pat were aware of what he has done to Ian and Jane he would be mortified. 
> 
> No idea if Phil finds out who has broken into the Arches and doused the place in petrol but hope he does - he'd sort the brat out.


Well we all have different readings of the same thing. I doubt Phil would guess though. He doesn't know much about Steven and will probably think kids are messing around as usual. I still think it was unecessarily cruel to smash that snow globe - Ian could at least just have flatly reused to give it to the twins. The snow globe wasn't doing anyone any harm. I agree he shouldn't have done that to Stacey's clothes but he sounds a bit paranoid - saying everyone is laughing at him - Jean understands him ery well. I don't think a punching from Phil would help Stevem much. He clearly broke into the arches (which was obviously wrong) in order to kill himself. I can't condone what he has done, he has to be given some kind of silent treatment or other punishment for it but I can't help pitying him as well.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I thought Ian was excellent tonight. The way he raised Steven's hopes only to smash them to smithereens was brilliant. I wish Tanya had said something to him when she saw him at the party - if Steven knew that someone other than The Beales and Pat were aware of what he has done to Ian and Jane he would be mortified. 
> 
> No idea if Phil finds out who has broken into the Arches and doused the place in petrol but hope he does - he'd sort the brat out.


Me too Ian's always been best when he's cruel, and that was classic Ian Beale. Cant say I blame him though, Steven and Pat are stupid to think Ian should give him another chance, If someone stalked me for weeks and weeks, locked me up and then shot my wife I would have done alot worse to him then what Ian's doing. I wish Tanya had said something, she's not one to mince her words she would have put him firmly in his place.

----------

Pinkbanana (07-12-2007)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Ian told Tanya not to interfere. Besides apart from being a supportive friend to Jane she shouldn't do anything - it's not her concern. I can't blame Ian for being angry of course because he was stalked and held hostage though I accept that Steven was unwell at the time which would explain though not excuse his behaviour. The gunshot was accidental - that is definite. He would never diliberately shoot anyone - even when he was messed up he just wouldn't. I am sorry for him and I am glad Pat and Lucy are there for him and it was noble of him not to tell Ian and Jane Lucy gave him Craig's gun but I still think he should keep his head down and stay out of Ian and Jane's way - that's the least he can do until things have calmed down. I hope Stacey manages to save him though because I can see that he is desperate.

----------


## Siobhan

Steven is still unwell!!! thrown stacey clothes over cause of a joke and pour petrol all over the garage.. how is he any better now then he was when he kidnapped and stalked Ian?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Steven is still unwell!!! thrown stacey clothes over cause of a joke and pour petrol all over the garage.. how is he any better now then he was when he kidnapped and stalked Ian?


I agree that he is not fully well and that it was a bad move on his part to o off his medication but the clinic has definitely improved him slightly because at least he no longer shakes in that violent way and as far as I can see he no longer throws up aftereating or has difficulty sleeping like he admitted he did before. He also admitted that he was deluded before and accepts that Ian is not responsible for his mum's death in prison.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Joanne
> 
> 
> I thought Ian was excellent tonight. The way he raised Steven's hopes only to smash them to smithereens was brilliant. I wish Tanya had said something to him when she saw him at the party - if Steven knew that someone other than The Beales and Pat were aware of what he has done to Ian and Jane he would be mortified. 
> 
> No idea if Phil finds out who has broken into the Arches and doused the place in petrol but hope he does - he'd sort the brat out.
> 
> 
> Me too Ian's always been best when he's cruel, and that was classic Ian Beale. Cant say I blame him though, Steven and Pat are stupid to think Ian should give him another chance, If someone stalked me for weeks and weeks, locked me up and then shot my wife I would have done alot worse to him then what Ian's doing. I wish Tanya had said something, she's not one to mince her words she would have put him firmly in his place.


I totally agree with you.  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

What Stacey said to Steven - "Steven, what are you doing? Trashing my stall is one thing but breaking into Phl's garage is another. What's the matter with you? Have you got a death wish or something?"

Well - I'm curious. Did she mean that last sentence metaphorically or literally? 

To elaborate we all know what Phil is like - hard man, scary etc but of course even Phil would see Steven's not in his right mind - well anyway. Did she mean "Have you got a death wish or something?" in a metaphorical way as in we know Phil would probably kill anyone who broke into one of his buisinesses and so anyone getting on the wrong side of him must have a death wish or something to do so. 

Or, seeing him pouring petrol all over the place...did she mean it literally as in "Are you trying to kill yourself?"

----------


## Pinkbanana

> To elaborate we all know what Phil is like - hard man, scary etc but of course even Phil would see Steven's not in his right mind - well anyway.


Phil would only be concerned with his garage - he's not going to be understanding at all about Steven pouring petrol all over his place and stood there with a match - the last think he will be thinking, if he finds out it is - poor Steven. Phil wil probably be thinking I'm going to kill him for the damage he has done - not everybody sees Steven in the way you do!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> 
> To elaborate we all know what Phil is like - hard man, scary etc but of course even Phil would see Steven's not in his right mind - well anyway.
> 
> 
> Phil would only be concerned with his garage - he's not going to be understanding at all about Steven pouring petrol all over his place and stood there with a match - the last think he will be thinking, if he finds out it is - poor Steven. Phil wil probably be thinking I'm going to kill him for the damage he has done - not everybody sees Steven in the way you do!


I didn't mean that. Of course Phil would only be concerned with his garage and not at all sympathetic/understanding towards Steven but remember he saw that Stella was insane even if he hated her for what he did to Ben and in Stella's case I have no sympathy whatsoever as she was abusing a child - all I was saying was that it is clear/obvious to anyone that he is losing it, even Phil. Anyone can see it from his behaviour.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Today's episode was good. Loved the Stacey/Steven scenes and Aaron did brilliantly. I knew he couldn't tell her anything about what happened of course but Stacey's advice was good - to concentrate on his friends for now and forget about his family for a bit - it was lovely to see them bonding. I am softening towards Ian now - he does still love Steven as a son despite everything though he should not have broken that snow globe but he is afraid of losing Jane if he forgives Steventoo soon which is understandable. Jane is a total stranger to him but Ian knows Stevenbetter as does Pat, Lucy and Pete  - I agree with Ian that Steven would never hurt Lucy. I'm definitely watching again at 10 though there were not as many Steven scenes as I would have liked. I'm glad Jack persuaded Ronnie and Roxy to make up.

----------


## Bryan

it's shaping up to be a very interesting christmas for Eastenders, can't wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

What is it with Max? Peter is only 14. He's not going to be thinking about sex at his age, just because Max is so obsessed with it. Last time he punched Lauren's boyfriend because they were just holding hands.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I thought that was a bit petty - Billy getting into troble just for cutting holly from a nearby hedge. There are hedges of holly all over the place - I don't think it's stealing. I wish Billy had told Honey the truth. Good Steven scenes tonight. Heseemed casual and relaxed and did the right thing and ignored Ian but I wish he hadn't lied about his age. He could just have had an orange juice with them in the pub. Looks like Stacey has told Bradley about the petrol incident - I wasn't sure if she would as it is not her secret to tell. Steven seems to prefer older women doesn't he? Getting a bit drunk and flirting with Roxy but Stacey's right to stand by him. The last thing he needs is rejection and she promised she would be his friend even if she couldn't persuade Bradley to. I'm glad Tanya asked Jane to be godmother but i thought it was a bit tactless at first as Jane can't have children.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i haven't read any spoliers, just off the top of my head, but does anyone else see Steven forming a clingy and inappropriate crush on Stacey?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> i haven't read any spoliers, just off the top of my head, but does anyone else see Steven forming a clingy and inappropriate crush on Stacey?


No. I don't think so. He may be clinging to her but only because he needs a friend right now and that is understandable. He has a bond with her now as she stopped him killing himself and he opned up to her a little but I doubt he has a crush. e had a genuine crush on Jane when he was mixed up and  he flirted a bit with Roxy tonight. He seems to be more into older women really.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah he is a bit clingy, but I agree with Lizzie. Just friendship I feel. May be wrong of course. But it's his only friend really, when you think about it. She sat down with him and talked to him. Definately a bond (to him). He fancys Roxy though I reckon  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Abbie

> What is it with Max? Peter is only 14. He's not going to be thinking about sex at his age, just because Max is so obsessed with it. Last time he punched Lauren's boyfriend because they were just holding hands.  I thought that was a bit petty - Billy getting into troble just for cutting holly from a nearby hedge. There are hedges of holly all over the place - I don't think it's stealing. I wish Billy had told Honey the truth. Good Steven scenes tonight. Heseemed casual and relaxed and did the right thing and ignored Ian but I wish he hadn't lied about his age. He could just have had an orange juice with them in the pub. Looks like Stacey has told Bradley about the petrol incident - I wasn't sure if she would as it is not her secret to tell. Steven seems to prefer older women doesn't he? Getting a bit drunk and flirting with Roxy but Stacey's right to stand by him. The last thing he needs is rejection and she promised she would be his friend even if she couldn't persuade Bradley to. I'm glad Tanya asked Jane to be godmother but i thought it was a bit tactless at first as Jane can't have 
> children.


Well the thing about MAx is, I think he is very well, you know anyway, I cant describe it, its something else other than being over protective of his girls which he is. And he really has only had ecperience with girls. I dont know how long he was there for Bradley, plus I dont think at a young age Bradley had much experience with girls

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Billy has the worst luck hasn't he?! Although instead of sitting on his bum moping he should just come up with an equally genius plan and work his socks off tommorow!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I think Max reckons all young boys are like him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Poor Peter  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Awwww, I feel so sorry for Billy, I dont think his family have been fair to him and I just want to hug him

----------


## Joanne

> i haven't read any spoliers, just off the top of my head, but does anyone else see Steven forming a clingy and inappropriate crush on Stacey?


I don't think he'll develop a crush on her but I can see his presence becoming quite suffocating to her. Bradley doesn't seem too keen though.

----------


## Perdita

Can't be nice for your young wife to spend so much time with another young man, I can appreciate how Bradley is feeling.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Can't be nice for your young wife to spend so much time with another young man, I can appreciate how Bradley is feeling.


Well it is natural for Bradley to be a bit jealous but I thought he trusted Stacey. I don't think Steven thinks of her in that way though. He just really needs a friend right now and i am glad Stacey is there for him. I know Billy was a bit jealous of Jase being friends with Honey. It's a bit difficult if a straight person is good friends with someone of the opposite sex because their partners can get jealous. 

Anyway - Liked tonight's episode. I'm glad Jack kept Lauren and Peter in the club though i wish they hadn't stolen the alcohol. Good to see Jack getting one over on Phil. Steven scenes brilliant as usual and Aaron showing his usul talent. Like Bradley I never believed he actually slept with Roxy and though I can't blame Stacey for being angry that he lied to her he is behaving like  typical teenage boy and anyway he is not fully well still - I saw that.

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=Lizzie Brookes;545765]

Well it is natural for Bradley to be a bit jealous but I thought he trusted Stacey. QUOTE]

Probably its not Stacey that he doesnt trust! Bradders might be jealous that Steven is taking up so much of Stacey's time.  Also he knows that Steven seems to be a loose cannon too. Sooooo I dont blame him for the way he is about Steven one bit!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I can't blame Bradley either. He knows that something's not right with Steven. Remember what he said to Jean on Friday - "He has lost it. He's stumbling through the square, drinking vodka. I told him about the stall but I don't know how much went in. I don't know where that boy's head is but it is definitely not onthis planet". I think though that because he loves Stacey he respects her decision to stand by Steven. She promisedto be his friend and saw the state he was in on Friday. I can't work out whether Bradley knows Steven tried to set fire to himself though or not.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't be bothered with the Phil/Jack stuff, its just like Phil and Steve all over again

----------


## Florijo

> Can't be bothered with the Phil/Jack stuff, its just like Phil and Steve all over again


It is isn't it. Even the fact that Jack owns the club is the same as what happened with Steve/Phil.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> Can't be bothered with the Phil/Jack stuff, its just like Phil and Steve all over again
> 
> 
> It is isn't it. Even the fact that Jack owns the club is the same as what happened with Steve/Phil.


AM I the only one enjoying it?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrazyLea

Probably PB  :Stick Out Tongue: . I find it dreadfully boring as well. Anything with Phill in nowadays is boring. Recylced rubbish  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Probably PB . I find it dreadfully boring as well. Anything with Phill in nowadays is boring. Recylced rubbish .


How very dare you!!!  :EEK!:  Jack is lovely, could watch him all episode just sat there playing with his monkey toy (whats that about?)!  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I like Jack. It's just his scenes with the Mitchells I find nauseating  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I like Jack. It's just his scenes with the Mitchells I find nauseating .



Hope you aint dissin' my mate Phil!!!  :Angry:  I'll send the boys round if ya 're! :Lol:  

Oh I have to say Im really enjoying EE at the moment and cant wait for the Mad Max and Stacey storyline to come out and see the fall out from that at Crimbo!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

AM I the only one enjoying it?  :Embarrassment: 



*I love watching Jack,, I think he is probably a better actor than BEET ROOT,,Now I think there is SOMETHING in that MONKEY.*

*Boy did Abi's plan to sabotage the part go BAD..now if Dot steps in,, she may still get the main part???*

*Steven is well and truly boring me to tears...Lying to Stacey and Bradley about messing with Roxy was a real stupid move, did he actually think he was going to get away with that bald faced lie,, stupid ....*

*Poor Billy nothing has gone right for him..... I wish the writers for EE would give the poor guy a break *

----------


## CrazyLea

I love the Steven stuff/Beales. 

Abi is still awesome  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bless her. 

I can't wait for Christmas though mostly. It's going to be awesome. At least I hope.

----------


## Perdita

[*Steven is well and truly boring me to tears...Lying to Stacey and Bradley about messing with Roxy was a real stupid move, did he actually think he was going to get away with that bald faced lie,, stupid ....*

*Poor Billy nothing has gone right for him..... I wish the writers for EE would give the poor guy a break * 

[/QUOTE]

I agree with you but then Steven is unhinged and probably can't do right for doing wrong in the eyes of some. Poor Billy wants to grow up, swallow his pride and tell his missus what is going on.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Siobhan

I don't understand why Steven lied.. he said to impress stacey but if he told the truth then he would impress her more and the way he lied, it wasn't very nice, telling everyone that roxy was all over him.. stupid thing to do

Poor billy, he deserves just a glimmer of hope in his life, he is not a bad sort 
Loving Max/jack/phil thing that is going on and so glad that Lenny didn't pass on any info

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Steven's a typical teenage boy. I on't think you have to be unhinged to boast that you slept with someone you fancy who turned you down. Obviously Steven is still a bit unhinged but Bradley knew he wasn't being honest just as I did.

----------


## Siobhan

> Steven's a typical teenage boy. I on't think you have to be unhinged to boast that you slept with someone you fancy who turned you down. Obviously Steven is still a bit unhinged but Bradley knew he wasn't being honest just as I did.


I understand that but he made a promise to stacey and he said it was to impress her.. seriously is there any women out there who are impress with any guy who boasts about sleeping around???

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I must have missed something. Did Steven promise Stacey anything on Friday?

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Florijo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris-tmas
> ...


Nope.. I am loving it too.. it is great stuff. Phil had the better of Steve and sleeping with Mel was the icing on his cake.. I feel Phil has met his match in Jack and Jack does it without going in heavy... I love Jack (and if he does get with ronnie, it is not like Phil can sleep with her to get him back )

----------


## Siobhan

> I must have missed something. Did Steven promise Stacey anything on Friday?


Didn't Stacey say to steven last night "you promised to tell me the truth"??? so yeah think he promised her something

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I don't think she'd abandon him just because of this though. I love their friendship and they are both in need ofa friend. The last friend Stacey had was Ruby and Steven didn't have any friends.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Abi does make me laugh, when she said to Ben about it just being showbiz, she cracked me up. A real star of the show that one. Boy is Max volatile, sure you wouldnt be impressed if you found your young daughter drinking but to throw her dinner away like that was harsh. Still I find Max more fascinating and interesting to watch when he's a hothead. Im enjoying the Phil and Jack stuff as well.

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah Abi cracks me up... love they way she said that and then flicked her hair  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

The only decent bit of that ep was Tanya. EE has gotten poor of late. I can't stand Jack nor the Phil/Jack stuff. It is just a blatant rehash of previous Phil stuff :Lweek:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I liked tonight's episode. Without Steven it was more of a normal episode of course. I like Jack - I never liked Phil much so Im more on Jacks side. I don't think Jack leaving his daughter and his ex-wife not letting Jack alone with her is as simple as Phil thinks - I think it is more omplicated than that. Ian - still a pathetic weasel who wants petty power. I would have thought after what he went through he would have become a better person and learnt not to be so pathetic/petty and valuied Jane more etc - but no. I was sympathetic towards him during the stalker storyline and its aftermarth but now he's just gone back to his usual self. I have sympathy for Billy but stealing the charity box money is not the answer - why not turn to Peggy or Phil for help? They would be only too happy to help him but no - his stupid pride gets in the way and he should have been fully honest with Honey right from the start.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (13-12-2007)

----------


## Joanne

Didn't enjoy tonights episode. The scenes with Phil/Jack/Max I  found tedious. Ian was horrible and Billy was pathetic.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I have to agree, it wasn't particularly enjoyable for me except the bits with Tanya was quite good.

----------


## Florijo

> Ian - still a pathetic weasel who wants petty power. I would have thought after what he went through he would have become a better person and learnt not to be sop pathetic/petty and valuied Jane more etc - but no. I was sympathetic towards him during the stalker storyline and its aftermarth but now he's just gone back to his usual self.


I really hoped Ian was going to change and realise just how lucky he is to have Jane and stop being such a bitter and pathetic bloke and it is disappointing that he has reverted to type again. In the 90's Ian was bankrupt and begging Phil for money to bail him out. Ian is actually very unlikeable. 

Same for Phil. Why can't he learn and change for the better after the Stella incident instead of the same old, same old. Its pathetic, grown men acting like children cos Phil's King of Walford crown is being threatened by Phil Hunter.

----------


## Chris_2k11

More Phil/Jack tosh

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Didn't enjoy tonights episode. The scenes with Phil/Jack/Max I  found tedious. Ian was horrible and Billy was pathetic.


I agree about Ian. Billy - well not pathetic but he should have been honest with Honey and shelved his pride and asked Phil and Peggy to help him - stealing the charity box is not the answer. I  liked the Phil/Jack/Max stuff actually. I was more on Jack's side than Phil's though. Wish someone would defeat "hardman" for a change. Jack seemed to know Max had done something he shouldn't have - mmm - maybe he just knows his brother.

----------


## Joanne

Yeah I got that impression as well. He can't possibly know about Stacey though can he? Surely he would have dropped one or two big hints by now. Is Jack at the Brannings house Christmas Day?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Yeah I got that impression as well. He can't possibly know about Stacey though can he? Surely he would have dropped one or two big hints by now. Is Jack at the Brannings house Christmas Day?


I don't think he knows about Stacey - he would have let hints drop otherwise. I think he just suspects Max has been up tono good and having the baby at the time made up for it vbut actually the baby was accidebtal - I mean it wasn't planned. Tanya told him she was pregnant half way through his affair with Stacey.

----------


## parkerman

Why would you leave a charity box outside on the pavement all night? If Billy hadn't nicked it, someone else would have done. At least Billy's keeping it in the family!  :Lol:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Why would you leave a charity box outside on the pavement all night? If Billy hadn't nicked it, someone else would have done. At least Billy's keeping it in the family!


I suppose this is EastEnders. 

Family or no family what Billy did was still wrong though I understand he was desperate.

----------


## Abbie

I feel so sorry for Billy, nothing really seems to go right for him.

And I think I missed what was going on with Jack, or this 'big secret' at least

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't Abi or Lauren call the ambulance when Tanya started going into labour and how the hell does annoying Abi know about timing contractions.

Whats the deal with Jack, his ex wife and daughter?  :Searchme:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Why would you leave a charity box outside on the pavement all night? If Billy hadn't nicked it, someone else would have done. At least Billy's keeping it in the family! 
> 
> 
> I suppose this is EastEnders. 
> 
> Family or no family what Billy did was still wrong though I understand he was desperate.


hey, it said 'for children with Downs Syndrome' on it, he was just cutting out the middle-man!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Good episode tonight. I liked Max delivering the baby and clearly Jack has no intention of leaving Walford. I hope Jack comes out on top. He has more class than Phil anyway. Looks like the past is definitely the past as far as Max and Stacey are concerned which is why it will be even more horrible when the affair comes out. I personally think its unecessary but unfortunately affairs comming out is a requirement in Walford. Even the Jane/Grant one came out as the scriptwriters made sure Phil found out so he could tell. It was nice to see that father/daughter relations between them - thats the way it should always have been. Max aside from grasing Jack to Phil and his stupid affairs seems like a caring family chap and I can't help liking him at times though what he did was dead wrong.

----------


## Florijo

The problem with Max is that although he was a caring dad tonight, I can't forget when he said he didn't care that Tanya was carrying his baby, nor can I forget when he had sex with Stacey with Abi in the next room, or when he would have jumped at the chance to restart the affair. 

It is a shame in a way though that it is coming out as the Brannings are a nice family unit and they will never be the same again.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

When did he say he didn't care that Tanya was carrying his child? Yes I agree with what you said. It was mean - telling Bradley that he was the worst father possible and would try and make it up to him and then tyrying it on with Stacey again - anyway Stacey shouldn't have turned up in his sitting room half dressed - talk about childishness - or at least he should have ordered her out being an adult. He's more of a father figure anyway. No need to bring romance or sex into the equation. Yes it is a shame - I suppose Stacey and Bradley will eventually get through this but I doubt Tanya/Max will ever be the same again.

----------


## Florijo

It was after the joint Branning/Slater do before the wedding when Max and Stacey thought they had been overheard.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Oh right - well I don't think he meant that. It was just huis way of trying to charm her into bed again but I'm glad Stacey said no. Bracey and Tax are the right pairings.

----------


## Florijo

I really cannot stand Peggy or Phil lately. The sisters are decent and don't seem to overdo this "family" rubbish but the other two...just like with Ian these characters seem rooted to the past and never seem to evolve. It will never happen but the sisters should take centre stage Mitchell wise with Honey and Billy (who are both very likable) and the other two can go off on a long, long, long holiday to see Grant (and Ben can miss some more school of course :Big Grin:  )

I did laugh when Max mentioned something about calling the baby Marge something :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I agree about Phil and Peggy - I don't like them either. About Ian - yes he can be pathetic at times but the Beale family would never be the same without him. Yes Phil and Peggy ought to go. We have Jack instead.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Yeah I got that impression as well. He can't possibly know about Stacey though can he? Surely he would have dropped one or two big hints by now. Is Jack at the Brannings house Christmas Day?


yes jack is at the brannings on christmas day alone with charlie, sean, jean, stacey, bradley, abi, lauren, max, and tanya  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can someone please explain to me why Billy took the smashed money thing home with him instead of just leavin it on the floor outside? its stuff like this that the show always seems to slip up on nowadays and think we wont notice.

----------


## Abbie

> Can someone please explain to me why Billy took the smashed money thing home with him instead of just leavin it on the floor outside? its stuff like this that the show always seems to slip up on nowadays and think we wont notice.


Well if he left it, wouldnt it have his fingerprints all over it

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah but he could of got rid of it somewhere, the last thing you'd do is take it home with you

----------


## Katy

This is Billy we are taklking about theough hes not the sharpest tool in the box. I think he is so despeerate at the minute, the scene with Ian making him beg was so nasty. I'm loving Lauren at the minute. Max is such a baby. Peter Beales hardly Romeo of walford.

----------


## Abbie

By the way what does everyone think of the name Oscar?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oscar branning - i think the names quite cute, what a shame the kid has just arrived and soon his family will be ripped apart

----------


## Abbie

Awww I know, I like the name too, yet I cant help but think of a dog or a cat

----------


## Pinkbanana

> yeah but he could of got rid of it somewhere, the last thing you'd do is take it home with you


Yeah, that was what I was thinking! How daft, hiding it in your wardrobe - Honey is bound to look in there at anytime!!! You would dispose of it somewhere else, ie not in your house!!!

----------


## Abbie

But Billy at the time wasnt really thinking, he was so angry upset and desperate

----------


## Pinkbanana

> But Billy at the time wasnt really thinking, he was so angry upset and desperate


Yeah, but you would have thought that he would have had enough about him to think it not the best idea to hid it in his wardrobe! But I take your point, Tabs... :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But Billy at the time wasnt really thinking


More like the producers werent  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Abbie

Lol okay maybe the producers werent but they obviously made Billy do that cos it suits his character

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Lol okay maybe the producers werent but they obviously made Billy do that cos it suits his character


I agree, it is inkeeping with him - his frame of mind at the mo, just anybody else would have disposed of the evidence!!!

----------


## Abbie

Exactly, cos Billy isnt like the rest of the Mitchells who are experts on this kinda thing

----------


## parkerman

Oscar is a great name for a baby.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

that was hilarious at the end "Rich man, poor man, beggar man, *THIEF!!*  :EEK!:    cos thats exactly what you are billy mitchell!"  :EEK!:  <--- Billy  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> that was hilarious at the end "Rich man, poor man, beggar man, *THIEF!!*    cos thats exactly what you are billy mitchell!"  <--- Billy


That was brilliant!!! what an ending!! the look on billy's face when Peggy screamed at him  :EEK!: 

And how stupid is Steven.. he was told a million times to stay away from Ian and Jane but does he listen.. NO!! cause the guy is not all there!

----------


## Florijo

The Steven/Beale stuff is going round in circles. Steven comes into building, Ian gets mad, throws Steven out and again and again. imo it got boring weeks ago.

Where is Sean off to again?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> that was hilarious at the end "Rich man, poor man, beggar man, *THIEF!!*    cos thats exactly what you are billy mitchell!"  <--- Billy 
> 
> 
> That was brilliant!!! what an ending!! the look on billy's face when Peggy screamed at him 
> 
> And how stupid is Steven.. he was told a million times to stay away from Ian and Jane but does he listen.. NO!! cause the guy is not all there!




 :Lol:  Yeah, you just knew Peggy was going to end up saying something.....not one to bite her tongue!

Couldnt agree more about Steven! As someone else said that storyline now seems to be going around in circles....Steven is really annoying! Wish he would just **** off!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

> The Steven/Beale stuff is going round in circles. Steven comes into building, Ian gets mad, throws Steven out and again and again. imo it got boring weeks ago.


I agree. It's getting very repetitive.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I like the name Oscar. I understand Billy was desperate but he shouldn't have done that. I'm not surprised Honey was so shocked and it wasn't right to change the locksd on Mrs Patel's flat. I wish he would pocket his stupid pride. I didn't understand that buisiness with Massood, why were they giving him tips? Why was his wife angry with him for taking them? Peggy said sshe would be insulted if he didn't when he initially refused. And what was that strange object his wife put her feet in?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> that was hilarious at the end "Rich man, poor man, beggar man, *THIEF!!*    cos thats exactly what you are billy mitchell!"  <--- Billy


Oh yes that was very funny typical Peggy, I kept saying to my parents, she's going to say something before he finishes and boy did she. Classic Peggy Mitchell. Oh dear Billy what were you thinking your a Mitchell.

----------


## Florijo

Sean was hilarious tonight. Carly is an idiot but blah, she's not worth bothering about. Peggy and co make me sick. Yes, Billy stole but the guy was desperate. His so-called family are a disgrace. A few months ago Peggy was desperate for money and resorted to attempted insurance fraud or has the old bat forgotten that? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joanne

> I like the name Oscar. I understand Billy was desperate but he shouldn't have done that. I'm not surprised Honey was so shocked and it wasn't right to change the locksd on Mrs Patel's flat. I wish he would pocket his stupid pride. I didn't understand that buisiness with Massood, why were they giving him tips? Why was his wife angry with him for taking them? Peggy said sshe would be insulted if he didn't when he initially refused. And what was that strange object his wife put her feet in?


It's traditional to tip certain people at Christmas time. The postman, binmen and newspaper boy to name a few. 

She had her feet in a foot spa.

----------

Lizzie Brookes (18-12-2007)

----------


## Joanne

> Sean was hilarious tonight. Carly is an idiot but blah, she's not worth bothering about. Peggy and co make me sick. Yes, Billy stole but the guy was desperate. His so-called family are a disgrace. A few months ago Peggy was desperate for money and resorted to attempted insurance fraud or has the old bat forgotten that?


Good point!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I like the name Oscar. I understand Billy was desperate but he shouldn't have done that. I'm not surprised Honey was so shocked and it wasn't right to change the locksd on Mrs Patel's flat. I wish he would pocket his stupid pride. I didn't understand that buisiness with Massood, why were they giving him tips? Why was his wife angry with him for taking them? Peggy said sshe would be insulted if he didn't when he initially refused. And what was that strange object his wife put her feet in?
> 
> 
> It's traditional to tip certain people at Christmas time. The postman, binmen and newspaper boy to name a few. 
> 
> She had her feet in a foot spa.


Thanks. I don't think Masood did anything wrong then. His  wife was overreacting.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

billy was stealing from a charity though for downs syndrome and to say in front of the whole pub he was cutting out the middle man was a load of crap like janet was the only DS in the world, the charity wasnt for janet it was for a DS charity,

What Peggy was attempting to do (with the insurance fraud) was different for a start she didnt go through with it and she wasnt taking cash straight out of others pockets

----------


## Siobhan

> What Peggy was attempting to do (with the insurance fraud) was different for a start she didnt go through with it and she wasnt taking cash straight out of others pockets



But it was still wrong regardless who's pocket it came out of. I felt for billy last night.. what he did was wrong and yes you are right Janet is not the only child with DS but he was very very desperate and that comment by Peggy "you should be ashamed of yourself", you could clearly see he was. He had a point about going to "the family" for money, he would be forever in their debt and he wanted to do things for his family properly but failed. Billy and Honey don't deserve this. 

I am so glad Ian told Steven but he is not going to leave, he is just going to keep ignoring what Pat is telling him and try get into Ian's good books again and again only to be told to go away.. and rightly so

----------


## tammyy2j

I really wish someone would slap Peggy she is so annoying. I feel for Billy what he did was wrong but he was desperate. 

Anyone else think Sean/Ronnie have good chemistry?

Since when is Roxy a model?

You just knew Carly would end up with Sean

Yes i'm tired of the Ian/Steven storyline

----------


## parkerman

Roxy isn't a model. Roxy was telling Ronnie that Cameron was taking a modelling job.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

How predictable that the money fell out right in front of the Vic customers.  Typically predictable.  Bored of Billy's endless money troubles ages ago, and of the cocktail drinking goth Beale.

----------


## parkerman

Welcome back, Richie.  :Thumbsup:  

As you will have seen, not much has changed in Eastenders since you last posted!

----------


## Abi

Please carry on this thread here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=74115

Thanks  :Smile:

----------

